# What is Bangladesh doing to counter Indian interference?



## Moscow

friends after going through many posts and threads it obvious that india and its security agency raw is highly involved in bangladesh, which is threating its 
existance as a free nation. many people have discussed how india operates and how its agencies are involved in sabotaging projects in bangladesh.
since bangladesh does not have the military might might unlike pakistan to face india what should it do? how does it plan to counter this indian dominance.

we are interested in a discussion as what steps are being taken by bangladesh and its citizens both individually and as a country to counter this threat.

please post positive links on what is being done to resist indian armtwisting and not how india is trying to dominate bangladesh.

thanks


----------



## Moscow

the concern for me is not mr munshi alone he is a well educated man and shares his opinion with the strongest possible way and i like to hear from him but all in general 
its a question:- we always talk of about the problems and not the solutions.

we want to discuss solutions here.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Please Moderators take a look at what some members of this forum are doing. This is really going beyond what is acceptable. There is no attempt at serious discussion. Three separate threads have been opened to initiate meaningless debates and is seriously undermining this forum.


----------



## Moscow

MBI Munshi said:


> Please Moderators take a look at what some members of this forum are doing. This is really going beyond what is acceptable. There is no attempt at serious discussion. Three separate threads have been opened to initiate meaningless debates and is seriously undermining this forum.



sir with due respect to you this is not aimed at anyone, i was discussing this with you in a different thread but forum rules suggest we must stick to the tthread so i started this thread to know from some of the members what are the positive developments.

i read the posts in the forum daily i did not encounter a thread where solutions were discussed its always the problem.

i want to know the steps that need to be done nothing about the problem or its origin, or the history.
all the previous posts dealed with the history part or the elections or the india and pakistan factor.its not the case here.here we are ready for constructive thought.



its not a meaningless debate if the problem is genuine which it is then there must be some solution to it,where are the 3 threads here sir which discussed the solution to this problem, 


thanx


----------



## Patriot

ahmeddsid said:


> What is wrong with this thread? Its a thread worth addressing. Its RAW for Gods Sake!!


Dude stop acting like an ***..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Its useless for Bangladesh to face India militarily. But Bangladesh can always face india off in Economic and Social front. Also due to its strategic location Bangladesh is always important to India, same way to China and USA. Also PK wants BD in its side to counter India. I LOVE THESE.. Bangladesh just need play its card right and become next Taiwan beside mighty China..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

saadahmed said:


> Dude stop acting like an ***..


Its not about me acting like an *** bro. Its about ALL our dear BD members who feel RAW is spreading a wide net over BD. This thread can prove useful in finding what all is being done to address this issue, which is serious If true. 

To be frank, RAW is considered an useless organization by most Indians. I cant believe they are getting so much coverage in BD with books being written about them. I want to know the truth thats it, no abuses against anyone, no attacks. Simple as that!


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> Its useless for Bangladesh to face India militarily. But Bangladesh can always face india off in Economic and Social front. Also due to its strategic location Bangladesh is always important to India, same way to China and USA. Also PK wants BD in its side to counter India. I LOVE THESE.. Bangladesh just need play its card right and become next Taiwan beside mighty China..


Good, BD has all the ingredients to be an economic powerhorse if it wants to. 

BD can give India a tough time if war breaks out, because then it will be a quagmire and India isnt foolish enough to try to do a land operation against BD. It will be hard fighting on the land against BD in my Honest Opinion, so NO WAR possible.

What do u think of RAW??? Is it very much active in BD kya?


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Good, BD has all the ingredients to be an economic powerhorse if it wants to.
> 
> BD can give India a tough time if war breaks out, because then it will be a quagmire and India isnt foolish enough to try to do a land operation against BD. It will be hard fighting on the land against BD in my Honest Opinion, so NO WAR possible.
> 
> *What do u think of RAW??? Is it very much active in BD kya*?



hahahahaha RAW again???? ofcourse RAW suppose to be here in BD.. thats why they paid for... Dont know whether they were active in any of the recent subotage though.. No probe yet.....


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> hahahahaha RAW again???? ofcourse RAW suppose to be here in BD.. thats why they paid for... Dont know whether they were active in any of the recent subotage though.. No probe yet.....


No man, I think its something serious. Mr Munshi said they tried to influence him by offering him money and Recognition. But just think how stupid they are to try and influence a person like Munshi Sir??? They Blew their freaking cover by going to Munshi Sir!!!!!!!!!! If at all it is RAW which approached him then RAW is pathetic!


----------



## leonblack08

a few years back I read a newspaper report that RAW was convincing Malaysian authorities not to take more workers from BD and to take more from India.
Sorry I can't give you the link.


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> No man, I think its something serious. Mr Munshi said they tried to influence him by offering him money and Recognition. But just think how stupid they are to try and influence a person like Munshi Sir??? They Blew their freaking cover by going to Munshi Sir!!!!!!!!!! If at all it is RAW which approached him then RAW is pathetic!



I am not sure what RAW was trying to gain here though, if they offered him any money. I know once MUSHAD paid one guy to publish a newspaper in Bangladesh. He was arrested later for anti state activity...

May be RAW got too scared of his writing...


----------



## ahmeddsid

Yeah?? But isnt it the Indian Government which should be doing that sort of stuff covertly?? RAW and foreign affairs? Well anything can happen.

One more thing, I read in a local daily in the mid east that some Businessmen from GCC joined together and Approached the Governments to stop hiring workers from BD and they even set up a Website for it!


----------



## Beskar

Originally Posted by: MBI MUNSHI



> Please Moderators take a look at what some members of this forum are doing. This is really going beyond what is acceptable. There is no attempt at serious discussion. Three separate threads have been opened to initiate meaningless debates and is seriously undermining this forum.



Is this thread still up and running? A Personal Congratulations to Ahmeddsid on becoming a "Senior" Troll on the forum. One liners, back to back posts, and utterly useless posts can be seen throughout the threads hijacked by this fellow member and a couple of his companions. Exactly what Mr. Munshi referred to in his first post on this thread. And remember, don't feed the trolls. 

Oh and better yet, Block them. You can't see their posts that way! So far, has worked wonders for me. Just a brotherly advice to my fellow Bangali brothers!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> I am not sure what RAW was trying to gain here though, if they offered him any money. I know once MUSHAD paid one guy to publish a newspaper in Bangladesh. He was arrested later for anti state activity...
> 
> May be RAW got too scared of his writing...


Munshi Sir said RAW tried to influence him through a BD Lawyer and that he has reported it to the authorities and they are checking it. But Why didnt BD govt take it up with the GOI? I am sure Mr Munshi has contacts, he should have used it to the full extent to uncover the nefarious activities of RAW if Any!


----------



## leonblack08

Weeklyblitz is actually funded by Israel,and the man in question is Salahuddin Shoaib Chowdhury.He was trying to go to Israel to receive some award.Going to Israel is against the constitution of BD.

Weeklyblitz.net : Internet Edition


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Yeah?? But isnt it the Indian Government which should be doing that sort of stuff covertly?? RAW and foreign affairs? Well anything can happen.
> 
> One more thing, I read in a local daily in the mid east that some Businessmen from GCC joined together and Approached the Governments to stop hiring workers from BD and they even set up a Website for it!



BD is in the forefront in exporting manpower. Recruiter from other countries had to resort to other method to counter BD. I dont think BD has too much to worry about... as long as there were demands of manpower on those countries..


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> Weeklyblitz is actually funded by Israel,and the man in question is Salahuddin Shoaib Chowdhury.He was trying to go to Israel to receive some award.Going to Israel is against the constitution of BD.
> 
> Weeklyblitz.net : Internet Edition


MOSSAD is too much to handle for any country, even USA! Wonder How BD trying to cope with them! Why cant the owner be jailed or something for permanent?


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> Weeklyblitz is actually funded by Israel,and the man in question is Salahuddin Shoaib Chowdhury.He was trying to go to Israel to receive some award.Going to Israel is against the constitution of BD.
> 
> Weeklyblitz.net : Internet Edition


Yeah I see a Rabbi contributing to it! and the tagline- the only newpaper fearing none but GOD! hahahah, man and it looks cheap. Does it have any fans in BD?? I say you guys should let the people know indepth about this paper!


----------



## TopCat

leonblack08 said:


> Weeklyblitz is actually funded by Israel,and the man in question is Salahuddin Shoaib Chowdhury.He was trying to go to Israel to receive some award.Going to Israel is against the constitution of BD.
> 
> Weeklyblitz.net : Internet Edition



Israeli Attacks in Gaza and the Arab Demagogy
Dr. Sami Alrabaa

Once again some of us Arabs are as usual in a big mess. The Islamist extremist group Hamas, which came to power 2006 through an un-Islamic political process, namely democratic election, has since hijacked Gaza, established its rocket factories in residential areas, in bunkers under mosques, schools and hospitals. Over the past three years, the Hamas jihadis and their affiliates have frequently targeted their Kassam rockets at residential areas in Israel. Even during the ceasefire brokered by Egypt in 2008, Hamas shot their rockets at Israel. On top of all these, Hamas, like the PLO before the Oslo Accords, rejects the existence of Israel, a UN member state. Its ultimate aim is liberating all Palestine, which include Israel, by wiping out the Jewish state from the world map and possibly by genocidal massacre or deportation of all Jewish people. The struggle of Hamas is backed by Islamists across the globe, by state-controlled media of the Arab world, and by one-eyed anti-war campaigners in the West. Ban Ki-Moon, the Secretary General of the UN, has condemned the latest Israeli military operations in Gaza as disproportionate.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> Israeli Attacks in Gaza and the Arab Demagogy
> Dr. Sami Alrabaa
> 
> Once again some of us Arabs are as usual in a big mess. The Islamist extremist group Hamas, which came to power 2006 through an un-Islamic political process, namely democratic election, has since hijacked Gaza, established its rocket factories in residential areas, in bunkers under mosques, schools and hospitals. Over the past three years, the Hamas jihadis and their affiliates have frequently targeted their Kassam rockets at residential areas in Israel. Even during the ceasefire brokered by Egypt in 2008, Hamas shot their rockets at Israel. On top of all these, Hamas, like the PLO before the Oslo Accords, rejects the existence of Israel, a UN member state. Its ultimate aim is liberating all Palestine, which include Israel, by wiping out the Jewish state from the world map and possibly by genocidal massacre or deportation of all Jewish people. The struggle of Hamas is backed by Islamists across the globe, by state-controlled media of the Arab world, and by one-eyed anti-war campaigners in the West. Ban Ki-Moon, the Secretary General of the UN, has condemned the latest Israeli military operations in Gaza as disproportionate.


Man Mossad is written Boldly all Over this article!!!!


----------



## TopCat

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
I just got that from weekly blitz..
Yes he is pro israeli


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
> I just got that from weekly blitz..
> Yes he is pro israeli


I am Pro Israel, But It doesnt stop me from Accusing Israel of Genocide. India is Pro Israel, but it doesnt stop them from Being Pro Palestine. India has condemned the violence unleashed by Israel. No true Journalist, showing faith to his profession can show such partiality to an article unless he is bought over by the MOSSAD. Yup I agree Mossad is there in BD!


----------



## leonblack08

Mossad did try to enter in Bangladesh,they are trying to pop up Islamic extremists themselves to undermine the Muslims.

Dubai, Oct 8 (IANS) A terrorist cell busted in Yemen last month after a suicide attack on the US embassy there had links with an Israeli intelligence agency, the state-run Saba news agency reported.The report, quoting an unnamed source, said investigations and data retrieved from a computer seized from the cell, showed there was correspondence between the Islamic Jihad group&#8217;s deputy leader Bassam Abdullah Fadhel Al-Haidari and an Israeli intelligence agency Question naturally arises, was it for the first time that Mossad had propped up 'Islamic terrorist' groups ? 'The Week', a leading newsmagazine in the subcontinent had done a special story way back in 2000 (Aborted Mission: Investigation: Did Mossad attempt to infiltrate Islamic radical outfits in south Asia? by Subir Bhaumik, February 6, 2000, http://www.the-week.com/20feb06/events2.htm) showing how the *Indian intelligence agencies had nabbed a group of Islamic radicals in Kolkatta airport for their 'suspicious' looking activities and discovered to their dismay that this group was going to Dhaka on a special mission at the behest of Israel.
*
*On January 12 Indian intelligence officials in Calcutta detained 11 foreign nationals for interrogation before they were to board a Dhaka-bound Bangladesh Biman flight. They were detained on the suspicion of being hijackers.&#8220;But we realised that they were tabliqis (Islamic preachers), so we let them go,&#8221; said an intelligence official. They had planned to attend an Islamic convention near Dhaka, but Bangladesh refused them visa. Later, seemingly under Israeli pressure, India allowed them to fly to Tel Aviv.*

Rock The Truth: Unwelcome Mossad

Looks like they did not have proper contact with RAW in this regard,otherwise those people would have been able to infiltrate BD.
Seems like Israel and India have different tactics.


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> I am Pro Israel, But It doesnt stop me from Accusing Israel of Genocide. India is Pro Israel, but it doesnt stop them from Being Pro Palestine. India has condemned the violence unleashed by Israel. No true Journalist, showing faith to his profession can show such partiality to an article unless he is bought over by the MOSSAD. Yup I agree Mossad is there in BD!



Probably they are also opened a political party in BD.Mr.Munshi would be able to give better light on it.


----------



## TopCat

In this open society and integrated world, it became much easier for intellegence aggencies to recruite people from all different background.. Media is their number one arsenal..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> In this open society and integrated world, it became much easier for intellegence aggencies to recruite people from all different background.. Media is their number one arsenal..


Yes Globalisation has helped espionage in a lot of ways! But RAW is not that great in espionage. You know many RAW members have defected to the US right under their noses? can i believe it? pathetic!


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Now tell me, How is RAW in BD?? I mean any links to any activities?



RAW is not an issue in Bangladesh.. But indian propaganda are.. 
I hate that...
When I needed any substantiated information, I only try to find that in "The Hindu"... Thats the only newspaper in India which maintains highest standard of journalism.. Other than that

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

ahmeddsid said:


> *I am Pro Israel*, But It doesnt stop me from Accusing Israel of Genocide. *India is Pro Israel*, but it doesnt stop them from Being Pro Palestine. India has condemned the violence unleashed by Israel. No true Journalist, showing faith to his profession can show such partiality to an article unless he is bought over by the MOSSAD. Yup I agree Mossad is there in BD!



Being a Muslim, you should be ashamed of calling yourself a pro-Israel...!!!
if India spits upon the Muslims would you do the same thing(Na-u-zubillah)??
well, it did in the past and carrying on...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## binzaman

*Raw Involvement*



Besides pressurizing Bangladesh through political and economic measures including water blockade *RAW has been instigating and promoting separatist movements to completely destabilize and disintegrate the country. RAW has been providing training and arms to various separatist movements to create anarchy in Bangladesh.* One such organisation is named Shanti Bahini. It is fighting for creating an independent state named Jhumland in Chittagong Hill Tracts region. 

Read the full story here
Home / Headlines / RAW and Bangladesh :: Final :: - Media Monitors Network (MMN)

Raw in Bangladesh
https://www.vedamsbooks.com/no44135.htm



*Reported on Global Politician*
Global Politician - Indian Intelligence Involvement In Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh

Indian intelligence outfit Research & Analysis Wing(RAW) is deeply involved in the problem of Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh.Some admissions:

1.The Chakma guerrillas had closely assisted RAW operatives. They were assisted during and after the liberation war of Bangladesh. The Chakmas, after the change of govt in 1975, contacted the RAW. The Chakmas offered to infiltrate among the Mizo rebels and pass on information to the Indian govt in lieu of assylum. This offer was accepted (Inside RAW : The Story of India's Secret Service, Asoka Raina, Vikas Publishers, New Delhi, 1981, pp.86-87).

2.In 1975, the RAW was instructed to assist the Chakma rebels with arms, supplies , bases and training. Training was conducted in the border camps in Tripura but specialized training was imparted at Chakrata near Dehra Doon. Shantu Larma's Shanti Bahini members were flown to Chakrata and then sent back to Tripura to infiltrate into Chittagong Hill Tracts. A RAW office and its operatives at Agartala monitored the progress of the trainees. In 1976, the Shanti Bahini launched its first attack on the Bangladesh force. A new insurgency had been born and India's secret war in the hills of Bangladesh had begun (South Asia's Fractured Frontier, Binalaksmi Nepram, Mittal Publishers, New Delhi, 2002, pp-153).

3.The RAW was involved in training rebels of Chakma tribes and Shanti Bahini to carry out subversive activities in Bangladesh (RAW's role in Furthering India's Foreign Policy, The New Nation, Dhaka, 31 August 1994).

4.The Indian intelligence had collaborated the armed rebels of Chittagong Hill Tracts to destabilise the region ( Indo-Bangladesh Relation, Motiur Rahman, daily Prothom Alo, Dhaka,10 December 2002).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Yes Globalisation has helped espionage in a lot of ways! But RAW is not that great in espionage. You know many RAW members have defected to the US right under their noses? can i believe it? pathetic!



They did???? did not know that... 
I dont think they had too much information in disposal anyways... 
You should recruite more and try to put them in counter intellegence in USA


----------



## binzaman

ahmeddsid said:


> tell that to the moderators!



No prob at all but its ur ethical responsibility to come up with original ID, but if you are so ashamed due to your original identification than what else we can do..... Apart from all that, provided you some proves regarding RAW's involvement. Go through them.


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Now tell me, Is RAW worth writing a book about? hahahahah



Not sure... They try to find NE training camp inside BD.. 
All the information they pass that to Delhi are bogus.. When Indian counterpart approach BD with that.. they just make themselves a laughing stock..


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> In this open society and integrated world, it became much easier for intellegence aggencies to recruite people from all different background.. Media is their number one arsenal..




Taslima Nasrin is an example of RAW penetration I think.

Salman Rushdie got funding from Israelis to publish the book "Satanic Verses".This is said by a Pro-Israeli Indian named Sunita Paul.

Same case could be for Taslima Nasrin.


----------



## leonblack08

Hey if this article is true then RAW is an Idiotic organisation

*India's secrets stolen*
Security Breach:
Tuesday, June 12, 2007 05:36:16 pm

TIMESNOW.tv - Latest Breaking News, Big News Stories, News Videos -
SECURITY BREACH: A Bangladeshi spy called, Dhimanchand Malik had managed to breach the country's highest and securest office - the Prime Minister's Office or (PMO) and the Cabinet Secretariat.

It's being described as the mother of all spy scandals. TIMES NOW has learnt that a Bangladeshi spy called, Dhimanchand Malik had managed to breach the country's highest and securest office - the Prime Minister's Office or (PMO) as well as the Cabinet Secretariat.

But even before the police could catch him, Dhimanchand Malik, who served as a high ranking deputy director of the Research and Analysis Wing (RAW) for five years till 2005 is now absconding.

The alleged infiltration of the PMO's office was revealed after Anuj Bharadwaj, director, Aviation Research Centre, who is working in the Cabinet Secretariat, registered an FIR at the Lodhi Colony police station. With no trace of the alleged mole, he has been declared an absconder.

It is feared that Malik has leaked confidential security information. He is also believed to have stolen some sensitive documents.

As soon as the breach was revealed, a team immediately left for 24 Parganas in West Bengal to verify the residential address given by Malik. However, locals told the team that Malik was, in fact, a Bangladesh citizen.

Over the years, a spate of espionage cases has rocked the nation. Joint secy in RAW, Rabinder Singh, defected to the US on June 5, 2004. In 2002, 12 former staff of the PMO and the Rashtrapati Bhavan
Secretariat were sentenced to 10 years' rigorous imprisonment in the Coomar Narain espionage case of 1985.


----------



## ahmeddsid

binzaman said:


> No prob at all but its ur ethical responsibility to come up with original ID, but if you are so ashamed due to your original identification than what else we can do..... Apart from all that, provided you some proves regarding RAW's involvement. Go through them.


Look boy, dont accuse someone of being a non muslim if you dont know them. Its basic manners. Its because you lack such manners that people like you are considered outcasts by the world at large. Why bring Religion into a Defence forum??? What has religion got to do with RAW??? You can enquire with the Mods or members on this forum who know me well! God Speed.


----------



## leonblack08

*Important facts*

- Bangladeshi spy breaches India's top intelligence agency RAW

- Bangladeshi national Dhimanchand Malik stole India's top secrets between 2003-05

- Malik worked in Cabinet Secretariat as Deputy Director RAW

- Malik handled Intelligence unit portfolio in Cabinet Secretariat

- Over 200 field officers directly reported to Malik

- Malik fled after Counter Intelligence Unit of Cabinet Secretariat questioned his past in 2005

- RAW probed Malik between February - April, 2005 and handed over case to Delhi police

- Delhi police probe ended inconclusively in December, 2006

- Delhi Police's report to Cabinet Secretariat states Malik is untraceable

Sources: RAW inquired through its agents that Malik is in Bangladesh


----------



## leonblack08

*Dhimanchand Malik's profile*

- March 1999, joined RAW as cadre officer in HQs. He was also given sundry postings

- Between 1999-2003, handled the North-East desk specifically intelligence collation

- In 2003 (after five years), promoted to rank of Deputy Director (SP police) in Cabinet Secretariat

- In Cabinet Secretariat, he handled Intelligence unit, wherein over 200 field officers directly reported to him

- Between 2003-2005 deputy director, made field trips across country and abroad

- Counter intelligence unit of Cabinet Secretariat alerted the RAW about his antecedents

- when RAW ordered surveillance, he fled

- RAW launched probe into Malik between Feb - Apr 2005

- Malik had furnished two addresses in Delhi, Mayur Vihar and in Bengal, 24 paragnas in West Bengal. So far, RAW has not been able to locate him

- As deputy director, Malik had information on security alerts, troop movements on border, had access to own computer and software data, military intercepts and militant SAT phone chatter.


----------



## leonblack08

*What Malik knew*

The shocking breach of India's top intelligence agency is compounded by the fact, that Dhimanchand Malik had access to the kind of information that an enemy of our country would die for.

Between 1999 and 2003, Dhimanchand Malik handled the North-East desk and was in charge of the intelligence collation. In other words, he had access to every bit of intelligence information on the North-East during that period.

In 2003, as the Deputy Director in the Cabinet Secretariat, Dhimanchand had 200 field officers directly reporting to him. Malik had access to troop movement on border and could have passed on invaluable secrets to India's enemies.

Since he also had access to important security alerts, he could very well have passed information on to the terror groups plotting against India. Malik also had unrestricted access to computer data and military radio intercepts. 

IntelliBriefs: India's secrets stolen


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> Taslima Nasrin is an example of RAW penetration I think.
> 
> Salman Rushdie got funding from Israelis to publish the book "Satanic Verses".This is said by a Pro-Israeli Indian named Sunita Paul.
> 
> Same case could be for Taslima Nasrin.


Taslima is a nutjob! Man felt sorry for her, the way she was attacked in Hyderabad. But then on second thought, she has no right to hurt any Religion, be it Islam or others. Salman Rushdie must be MOSSADs Mascot! hahahah


----------



## leonblack08

*Ahmed Siddique is Muslim.*

*So don't question him about religion please.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajk20002002

iajdani said:


> ................ The Islamist extremist group Hamas, which came to power 2006 through an un-Islamic political process, namely democratic election, has since hijacked Gaza, established its rocket factories in residential areas, in bunkers under mosques, schools and hospitals. .................



I did not know that the democratic elections are un-Islamic. Would you please educate me on this. What is the Islamic way of coming into power?

thanks
RK


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> *What Malik knew*
> 
> The shocking breach of India's top intelligence agency is compounded by the fact, that Dhimanchand Malik had access to the kind of information that an enemy of our country would die for.
> 
> Between 1999 and 2003, Dhimanchand Malik handled the North-East desk and was in charge of the intelligence collation. In other words, he had access to every bit of intelligence information on the North-East during that period.
> 
> In 2003, as the Deputy Director in the Cabinet Secretariat, Dhimanchand had 200 field officers directly reporting to him. Malik had access to troop movement on border and could have passed on invaluable secrets to India's enemies.
> 
> Since he also had access to important security alerts, he could very well have passed information on to the terror groups plotting against India. Malik also had unrestricted access to computer data and military radio intercepts.
> 
> IntelliBriefs: India's secrets stolen


Now Tell me, How is RAW?? hahahahah


----------



## ahmeddsid

rajk20002002 said:


> I did not know that the democratic elections are un-Islamic. Would you please educate me on this. What is the Islamic way of coming into power?
> 
> thanks
> RK


Democracy is not Un Islamic or anything. Its just that some feels so and the mentioned writer is a Mossad man in BD it seems!


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> Now Tell me, How is RAW?? hahahahah


*
Provided the source is authentic,we can conclude that RAW is useless.*

*BUT Indian media does try to spoil BD's image this way,so it is better not to comment on it,unless more compelling evidences come up.*


----------



## Raquib

ahmeddsid said:


> India doesnt spit on its muslims, I recognise Israels right to exist, PEACEFULLY, I am basicalle PRO HUMAN! and please dont try to flame bait me! I am in no mood to oblige, thanks!



well, should i dig out some informations about India then??
well thats not im actually surprised by... I'm actually surprised by your pro-Israeli attitide...
*1000 people already died, and counting*... and you said you do not support Israel for their genocide against Muslims in Palestine but you are a pro-Israeli!! what does that mean?? would you still remain as a pro-Israeli if they had killed your family?? im not talking about "not supporting their genocide" but im talking about *would you still remain a pro-Israel if they had killed your family??* come to life man... you do not seem to be a Muslim!!


----------



## leonblack08

Raquib said:


> well, should i dig out some informations about India then??
> well thats not im actually surprised by... I'm actually surprised by your pro-Israeli attitide...
> *1000 people already died, and counting*... and you said you do not support Israel for their genocide against Muslims in Palestine but you are a pro-Israeli!! what does that mean?? would you still remain as a pro-Israeli if they had killed your family?? im not talking about "not supporting their genocide" but im talking about *would you still remain a pro-Israel if they had killed your family??* come to life man... you do not seem to be a Muslim!!




*Hold your horses Raquib Bro!!!

lets discuss the topic and not drag it to other things.
*


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> *
> Provided the source is authentic,we can conclude that RAW is useless.*
> 
> *BUT Indian media does try to spoil BD's image this way,so it is better not to comment on it,unless more compelling evidences come up.*


Indian Media is of Varied Nature. Some are normal, some are good, Some are just plain useless. None of them have much credibilty. For eg: like iajadani said, he Likes HINDU, but there is no News Channel Like HINDU!


----------



## ahmeddsid

Leon, No use supporting me, Prejudiced Individuals will always be Prejudiced! its a curse, a curse which plagues us Muslims more!


----------



## Raquib

leonblack08 said:


> *Hold your horses Raquib Bro!!!
> 
> lets discuss the topic and not drag it to other things.
> *



okay...im sorry but the way he addressed israel really surprised me!!
arite, lets stick to the topic...


----------



## ahmeddsid

Raquib said:


> well, should i dig out some informations about India then??
> well thats not im actually surprised by... I'm actually surprised by your pro-Israeli attitide...
> *1000 people already died, and counting*... and you said you do not support Israel for their genocide against Muslims in Palestine but you are a pro-Israeli!! what does that mean?? would you still remain as a pro-Israeli if they had killed your family?? im not talking about "not supporting their genocide" but im talking about *would you still remain a pro-Israel if they had killed your family??* come to life man... you do not seem to be a Muslim!!


I have nothing to say to you bro, Please come on Topic, otherwise..... Your wish!


----------



## Raquib

ahmeddsid said:


> Leon, No use supporting me, Prejudiced Individuals will always be Prejudiced! its a curse, a curse which plagues us Muslims more!



i didnt want to criticize you...but you're posts made me do so...
okay now, i think sticking to the topic is a better option...


----------



## TopCat

rajk20002002 said:


> I did not know that the democratic elections are un-Islamic. Would you please educate me on this. What is the Islamic way of coming into power?
> 
> thanks
> RK


That was not my quote but was referring to a mussad funded weekly in Dhaka... I even dont know the answer


----------



## ahmeddsid

I feel the effects of RAW is being blown out of proportion. What if some other intelligence agency is doing all this and people think its RAW?? I mean if Mossad didnt make its presence felt, BD would have thought its RAW! The tablighi incident, if true proves that there is not much of co-ordination between RAW and mossad. 

Mossad can do whatever it wants, because of one thing- Unlimited Resources, be it cash or otherwise. RAW has limitations, thats why its in a bad position! Its used to spy on the opposition and tap phones, u cant blame them either!


----------



## ahmeddsid

Mr Rabindra Ghosh was accused of being a RAW agent by Mr Munshi who said Mr Rabindra promised him Money and Fame, any BD members know much of Rabindra Ghosh? I feel he is being targeted for his fight against Human Rights violations. Check this out:

HRCBM: Protect the Life and Properties of Advocate Rabindra Ghosh.

Is a vicious campaign being unleashed on him for supporting the Minorities In BD???


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> Mr Rabindra Ghosh was accused of being a RAW agent by Mr Munshi who said Mr Rabindra promised him Money and Fame, any BD members know much of Rabindra Ghosh? I feel he is being targeted for his fight against Human Rights violations. Check this out:
> 
> HRCBM: Protect the Life and Properties of Advocate Rabindra Ghosh.
> 
> Is a vicious campaign being unleashed on him for supporting the Minorities In BD???



Much of the information concerning Ghosh was revealed to you in private conversation which is understood to be in total confidence. By disclosing the contents of that discussion here on this thread is a serious violation of forum rules.

I have also decided not to participate in any discussions in which you or Moscow are the primary debaters. It would be an exercise in futility to argue with either of you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ahmeddsid

Sorry, I asked u in the PM if u want to keep it personal I will, but you didnt ask me to. I thought you wouldnt mind it! Sorry again.


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Mr Rabindra Ghosh was accused of being a RAW agent by Mr Munshi who said Mr Rabindra promised him Money and Fame, any BD members know much of Rabindra Ghosh? I feel he is being targeted for his fight against Human Rights violations. Check this out:
> 
> HRCBM: Protect the Life and Properties of Advocate Rabindra Ghosh.
> 
> Is a vicious campaign being unleashed on him for supporting the Minorities In BD???



*HUMAN RIGHTS* word became a easy sale now a days. A lot of NGO's put that word in front of names only to get funding. Last year Tarique Zia's gangue in USA changed their name to some Human Rights, I cant recall the name.. So before quoting, you need to inquire about the legitimacy and cerdibility.
I saw a lot of repression against minorities as well as I saw a lot of minorities taking advantage of laws which suppose to protect them. 
We have a law "Women and Child Repression act", and there were 80% cases under this laws were proved to be bogus. 
You know you cant even divorce your wife now in Bangladesh, as they will go and launch a case saying that you are asking for Dawry.. and you dont get bail under that act.. This observation came from only human rights watch..


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> Much of the information concerning Ghosh was revealed to you in private conversation which is understood to be in total confidence. By disclosing the contents of that discussion here on this thread is a serious violation of forum rules.
> 
> I have also decided not to participate in any discussions in which you or Moscow are the primary debaters. It would be an exercise in futility to argue with either of you.


Please, Moscow is a totally Neutral Personality, it would be a shame if you boycott him, As for me, I am totally against India bashing for every rhyme and reason. So You can boycott me. But reconsider Moscow, he is impartial to the core!


----------



## ahmeddsid

iajdani said:


> *HUMAN RIGHTS* word became a easy sale now a days. A lot of NGO's put that word in front of names only to get funding. Last year Tarique Zia's gangue in USA changed their name to some Human Rights, I cant recall the name.. So before quoting, you need to inquire about the legitimacy and cerdibility.
> I saw a lot of repression against minorities as well as I saw a lot of minorities taking advantage of laws which suppose to protect them.
> We have a law "Women and Child Repression act", and there were 80% cases under this laws were proved to be bogus.
> You know you cant even divorce your wife now in Bangladesh, as they will go and launch a case saying that you are asking for Dawry.. and you dont get bail under that act.. This observation came from only human rights watch..


Yeah, same happens in India. But Rabindra Ghosh seems to be a reputed personality, isnt it?? tell me if he is not! Women misuse dowry case in India, But it doesnt mean that Men are completely innocent, many kill their wives for dowry reasons!


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> Please, Moscow is a totally Neutral Personality, it would be a shame if you boycott him, As for me, I am totally against India bashing for every rhyme and reason. So You can boycott me. But reconsider Moscow, he is impartial to the core!



Yes Moscow is a neutral member,from all aspects.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> Yeah, same happens in India. But Rabindra Ghosh seems to be a reputed personality, isnt it?? tell me if he is not! Women misuse dowry case in India, But it doesnt mean that Men are completely innocent, many kill their wives for dowry reasons!



I have not heard is name before today

These human rights things are nothing but tools to tarnish the image of a country.Most of them,not all.

They say Hindus are oppressed everywhere in BD,but I find so many hindu holding top ranking position in BD,even during BNP's time.I have many Hindu friends and they don't seem to be oppressed in any aspect.

There might be some incidents but not as the Indian Media claims,always exaggerating.


*If you look at the "so called spy" story,he was also a Hindu.does RAW have any muslim agent??NO.*


----------



## civfanatic

self deleted


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Yeah, same happens in India. But Rabindra Ghosh seems to be a reputed personality, isnt it?? tell me if he is not! Women misuse dowry case in India, But it doesnt mean that Men are completely innocent, many kill their wives for dowry reasons!



I am not aware of Rabindra Ghosh, as I lost interest in those subject long ago when I found that these kind of people were just trying fill their pockets or working on with some agenda. We have a official human rights comission active in Bangladesh.. Hope this will create some difference.
I was not defending any looser who kill their wife for dowry but the enormity of false cases which itself violates human rights in any standard.


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> I have not heard is name before today
> 
> These human rights things are nothing but tools to tarnish the image of a country.Most of them,not all.
> 
> They say Hindus are oppressed everywhere in BD,but I find so many hindu holding top ranking position in BD,even during BNP's time.I have many Hindu friends and they don't seem to be oppressed in any aspect.
> 
> There might be some incidents but not as the Indian Media claims,always exaggerating.
> 
> 
> *If you look at the "so called spy" story,he was also a Hindu.does RAW have any muslim agent??NO.*


Leon please dont say RAW doesnt have Muslim agents, it would be a prejudiced statement because we will never Know. 

Many BD members say Muslims are Oppressed in India, Well I dont feel so, because I am a Muslim. But does it mean that there is no Discrimination?? No, There are cases of Discrimination, but I havent come across it. Same is the case in BD!!

MR Rabindra Ghosh, well he must be reputed to go to UN conventions in geneva etc wouldnt he??? For Amnesty International to get involved, right??? Read the link I provided. well here it is again

http://www.hrcbmdfw.org/bk_news/press_release_05172004.htm


----------



## ahmeddsid

A Lawyer in the Supreme court is not just anybody, for him to be accused of being a RAW agent, and beaten up, well isnt it insulting? Especially he being a Hindu? a Minority? I hear BD members say Minorities are to be cared for,but what about their own minorites???


----------



## leonblack08

ahmeddsid said:


> Leon please dont say RAW doesnt have Muslim agents, it would be a prejudiced statement because we will never Know.
> 
> Many BD members say Muslims are Oppressed in India, Well I dont feel so, because I am a Muslim. But does it mean that there is no Discrimination?? No, There are cases of Discrimination, but I havent come across it. Same is the case in BD!!
> 
> MR Rabindra Ghosh, well he must be reputed to go to UN conventions in geneva etc wouldnt he??? For Amnesty International to get involved, right??? Read the link I provided. well here it is again
> 
> HRCBM: Protect the Life and Properties of Advocate Rabindra Ghosh.




Well actually that would be "high ranking RAW agent",and I read in an article about not having muslims in RAW.


----------



## ahmeddsid

leonblack08 said:


> Well actually that would be "high ranking RAW agent",and I read in an article about not having muslims in RAW.


Well a close family friend of mine, he was the RAW director, he was a Christian. Dont christians also classify as minorities?? Muslims not coming to the top of RAW doesnt mean discrimination. If a Muslim can be President, then what is not? You cant speak of structural composition of RAW based on news paper articles. Its a secret agency, you never know!


----------



## jamesy

frankly I personally feel, if RAW is indeed as powerful and cunning as some of the bd posters claim, then RAW should stop wasting its time in bd and start devising ways to counter ISI's nefarious designs to bleed india....

no offence.


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> Leon please dont say RAW doesnt have Muslim agents, it would be a prejudiced statement because we will never Know.
> 
> Many BD members say Muslims are Oppressed in India, Well I dont feel so, because I am a Muslim. But does it mean that there is no Discrimination?? No, There are cases of Discrimination, but I havent come across it. Same is the case in BD!!
> 
> MR Rabindra Ghosh, well he must be reputed to go to UN conventions in geneva etc wouldnt he??? For Amnesty International to get involved, right??? Read the link I provided. well here it is again
> 
> HRCBM: Protect the Life and Properties of Advocate Rabindra Ghosh.



Majority of your Muslim population live in Poor Eastern India, not the Urdu speaking cosmopoliton Muslim you see on a day to day basis. I beleive there are gross Human Rights violation going on in Assam, Orissay, Bihar. Muslim gets some protection in West Bengal as being Bengali Speaking.. Other than NADA.


----------



## ahmeddsid

What????? Urdu speaking cosmopolitan??? Man u got it wrong, all wrong! lets not be diverted from the topic Please! A New thread has been started about Indian Muslims, post in it Plz.


----------



## leonblack08

Well I won't be surprised if they don't have Muslim agents because RAW's enemy is Pakistan,so there might be chances of defection.

Like the Iraqi Christian pilot,who landed his plane in Israel.

Then again,you never know!


----------



## ahmeddsid

If you are questioning the patriotism of Indian muslims, then nothing more to say!


----------



## leonblack08

I am not questioning,but the Agency might think that way.Often in your movies like "Khakee",showed that muslims are misunderstood.

Lets discuss it on the other thread.


----------



## ahmeddsid

and Khakee was produced and directed by Hindus, RajKumar Santoshi and Keshu! Like I told there is discrimination, but not as widely speculated!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamesy

leonblack08 said:


> Well I won't be surprised if they don't have Muslim agents because RAW's enemy is Pakistan,so there might be chances of defection.
> 
> Like the Iraqi Christian pilot,who landed his plane in Israel.
> 
> Then again,you never know!



a muslim agent can blend more easily in pakistan and bd, a christian agent in EU and US, a hindu agent in nepal and a north-east agent in tibet or china.
and RAW is lucky that it has all sorts of ppl to choose from.

and defections, well, are you saying that all muslims in sub-continent(india,bd) are at the risk of defecting from their motherlands to pak??


----------



## jamesy

leonblack08 said:


> I am not questioning,but the Agency might think that way.Often in your movies like "Khakee",showed that muslims are misunderstood.
> 
> Lets discuss it on the other thread.



oh my god! bollywood sure is powerful!
half of the ppl on this forum assume a lot of things about india through watching movies, serials and news channels. guys, plz india is a very diverse country and is not represented by bollywood. get real.


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> If you are questioning the patriotism of Indian muslims, then nothing more to say!



Indian muslim were the number one looser of Partition as that made them minority. So there is no question of loving Pakistan. Creation of BD brought some relief to them. At least people to people contacts have increased a lot.. Secondly BD has a strong holding in Delhi among the political eshtablishment. But south india still remained a alien to us.. 
One of my south indian muslim friend once surprised seeing that I cant speak Urdu..


----------



## ahmeddsid

I am a south Indian


----------



## jamesy

iajdani said:


> Indian muslim were the number one looser of Partition as that made them minority. So there is no question of loving Pakistan. Creation of BD brought some relief to them. At least people to people contacts have increased a lot.. Secondly BD has a strong holding in Delhi among the political eshtablishment. But south india still remained a alien to us..
> One of my south indian muslim friend once surprised seeing that I cant speak Urdu..



how did creation of bd bring relief to indian muslims?


----------



## Al-zakir

moscow said:


> friends after going through many posts and threads it obvious that india and its security agency raw is highly involved in bangladesh, which is threating its
> existance as a free nation. many people have discussed how india operates and how its agencies are involved in sabotaging projects in bangladesh.
> since bangladesh does not have the military might might unlike pakistan to face india what should it do? how does it plan to counter this indian dominance.
> 
> we are interested in a discussion as what steps are being taken by bangladesh and its citizens both individually and as a country to counter this threat.
> 
> please post positive links on what is being done to resist indian armtwisting and not how india is trying to dominate bangladesh.
> 
> thanks



seriosly bangladeshi need to become extrem anti indian for irritating us to maximum. Anti-indian also good for our military. This way they will get strong just like pakistan.....................


----------



## TopCat

jamesy said:


> how did creation of bd bring relief to indian muslims?


That is mostly psychological. When BD people stood by Secularism and stood by its minority population and faught against west pakistan, that did heal some of the wound created inside the mind of majority hindu population in India. It had a huge impact in West Bengal that I could say...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

ahmeddsid said:


> I am a south Indian



hahahahaha .... I love sambar and rosom...
I can cook them as well.... I used to cook beef for my south indian (shhhh they were hindus)... and they used to cook for me sambar and rosom...


----------



## leonblack08

jamesy said:


> oh my god! bollywood sure is powerful!
> half of the ppl on this forum assume a lot of things about india through watching movies, serials and news channels. guys, plz india is a very diverse country and is not represented by bollywood. get real.



It is the same way you assume "things" about Bangladesh,googling it I guess.
I didn't mean you only,but most members.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

I just saw the film Slumdog Millionaire. Apparently the words under the national emblem of India states - 

The Truth Alone Triumphs

How come I don't see that in the comments of the Indians on this forum? Is the national emblem and the words underneath a national contradiction?

Can we have a thread on this please? It seems we can have a thread on any damn thing so why not this?


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> I just saw the film Slumdog Millionaire. Apparently the words under the national emblem of India states -
> 
> The Truth Alone Triumphs
> 
> How come I don't see that in the comments of the Indians on this forum? Is the national emblem and the words underneath a national contradiction?
> 
> Can we have a thread on this please? It seems we can have a thread on any damn thing so why not this?


Truth Alone Triumphs, Not Doctrine or Conspiracy Theories!

I see you dont see anything good in the movie Slumdog. arent you happy seeing the slums Mr MunshI? But then Its a story of a Muslim boy winning millions, doesnt seem right, does it? especially in Hindu India!


----------



## BanglaBhoot

ahmeddsid said:


> Truth Alone Triumphs, Not Doctrine or Conspiracy Theories!
> 
> I see you dont see anything good in the movie Slumdog. arent you happy seeing the slums Mr MunshI? But then Its a story of a Muslim boy winning millions, doesnt seem right, does it? especially in Hindu India!



It will be the truth that will defeat India not weapons.


----------



## Flintlock

Oh god this is so lame.

Munshi, could you post something useful rather than empty slogans please?


----------



## ahmeddsid

Mr Munshi I though you were boycotting this thread! Good to see you back In action. 

Satyameve Jayate
TRUTH ALONE TRIUMPHS


----------



## rahgup

Al-zakir said:


> seriosly bangladeshi need to become extrem anti indian for irritating us to maximum. Anti-indian also good for our military. This way they will get strong just like pakistan.....................



I wish to categorically state that Indians do not see Bangladesh as their enemy. There are disputes (farraka, illegal immigration, insurgency) but none worth fighting a war over.

I fail to see how having a strong military iss good for the people. Pakistan doesn't control a lot of its areas like Swat even though they have one of the largest army. People want development not war. BD should try and replicate countries like Kazakhstan which have developed fast using their natural wealth.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Flintlock said:


> Oh god this is so lame.
> 
> Munshi, could you post something useful rather than empty slogans please?



'I have a dream' slogan put Obama in the White House lets see what the truth slogan does to India.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Flintlock said:


> Oh god this is so lame.
> 
> Munshi, could you post something useful rather than empty slogans please?



'I have a dream' slogan put Obama in the White House lets see what the truth slogan does to India.



ahmeddsid said:


> Mr Munshi I though you were boycotting this thread! Good to see you back In action.
> 
> Satyameve Jayate
> TRUTH ALONE TRIUMPHS



The Truth Alone Triumphs

I hope India chokes on it.


----------



## Flintlock

MBI Munshi said:


> 'I have a dream' slogan put Obama in the White House lets see what the truth slogan does to India.



Actually it was "Yes we can". But whatever!


----------



## jeypore

MBI Munshi said:


> 'I have a dream' slogan put Obama in the White House lets see what the truth slogan does to India.



I thought it was the slogan of "Change" that put Obama in White House. Lets see how Bangladesh Changes in foreseable future.


----------



## ahmeddsid

MBI Munshi said:


> 'I have a dream' slogan put Obama in the White House lets see what the truth slogan does to India.
> 
> 
> 
> The Truth Alone Triumphs
> 
> I hope India chokes on it.


ITS CHANGE WE CAN!!!! It was used extensively, and more than the other slogans. So there you go. Satyameve Jayate has been in circulation for a long time, since vedic times!


----------



## Moscow

friends the aim of the thread is still not answered.

where are the solutions.
can anyone please point out the solutions as
1...
2....
3....
4....
5.....

thanx


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Without Martin Luther King there would not be a 'Yes we can'. How can you guys be so shallow?


----------



## Shoaib_Sham

One more thing, I read in a local daily in the mid east that some Businessmen from GCC joined together and Approached the Governments to stop hiring workers from BD and they even set up a Website for it![/QUOTE]

What do u think of ur government... A church led by few pious nuns, so they can not do anything wrong. They have done dirtier and much awful things than just covert interfering. 
Why do you get so uncomfortable when Bangladeshi talks about Indian malign designs against BD government? If BDs are upset there must be a reason for that. Why do u portray things as if nothing happened and everything is sailing smooth between India and BD. Please dont try to proof that Indians are in love with BDs. May be you want it that way and I respect that but it would be real injustice to forgo the realities just because you want things other way round.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Shoaib_Sham

Raquib said:


> okay...im sorry but the way he addressed israel really surprised me!!
> arite, lets stick to the topic...



It shocks me not anymore. Because most of Indian Muslims have "lack of effective representation of their reflection on international events". Frankly I met many Indian muslims some are patriotic , some are less and their are others who hate Indian hindus for suppression of their thoughts and so are less vocal about patriotism. But one overwhelming feeling I always have when I talk with any of these Indian Muslims is that some where in their mind they are trying to justify their existence and their identities;not to the world but to themselves. They try to give some satisfactory answers to comfort themselves for some very uncomfortable questions.
If you can get what I am trying to say than some of Ahmed's responses wouldnt surprise you anymore.


----------



## TopCat

After... spending few days in this forum, I have come to a conclusion that everybody loves BD, be it India or it PK.. I wish I were a BD girl..............


----------



## BanglaBhoot

iajdani said:


> After... spending few days in this forum, I have come to a conclusion that everybody loves BD, be it India or it PK.. I wish I were a BD girl..............



So that all the guys on the block can **** you. 

Noooooooo!!!! Dude wrong example. What I think you mean is that India-Pak love BD which makes us feel like a stud with all the beauties in the region chasing us or something along those lines.


----------



## idune

moscow said:


> friends the aim of the thread is still not answered.
> 
> where are the solutions.
> can anyone please point out the solutions as
> 1...
> 2....
> 3....
> 4....
> 5.....
> 
> thanx



First of all if you really want to understand what Bangladesh can and is doing to overcome indian hegemonic agaenda then you are lacked very basic understanding about bangladesh and indian attitude towards neighbors. If that is not the case then you are just pretending and opening thread for obvious and useless flame bait. Not to mention wasting bandwidth and resource. Hope mod take notice of ill intention of Moscow and ahmedsid and his valuable resource wasteage.

That being said, If we were to give answer to your question (which can be understood from this forum discussion, if one look closely) that would not be acceptable to indian psyche, understanding and dominating intention. That much this thread and others proved. So as a country we should do what we can and for last 37 years we managed well staving off indian ill will. But if that answer is not satisfactory, book a ticket to Dhaka and go see for yourself what are we doing. Guaranteed you will be surprised and amazed


----------



## Neo

binzaman said:


> Bro he is not muslim....some hindu with muslim name.



*Wether someone is a muslim or not is for Allah to judge, not you! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beetel

iajdani said:


> That is mostly psychological. When BD people stood by Secularism and stood by its minority population and faught against west pakistan, that did heal some of the wound created inside the mind of majority hindu population in India. It had a huge impact in West Bengal that I could say...



You have valied point..


----------



## salman nedian

iajdani said:


> After... spending few days in this forum, I have come to a conclusion that everybody loves BD, be it India or it PK.. I wish I were a BD girl..............



I dont think India loves Bangladesh. Indian policies are always based on what gains they can get from the other party where as Pakistan has a special relationship with Bangladesh. Besides the sad incident of 1971 it will remain a fact that Muslims of Bengal fought for Pakistan against the Hindu domination wather any one accepts it or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

salman nedian said:


> I dont think India loves Bangladesh. Indian policies are always based on what gains they can get from the other party where as Pakistan has a special relationship with Bangladesh. Besides the sad incident of 1971 it will remain a fact that Muslims of Bengal fought for Pakistan against the Hindu domination wather any one accepts it or not.



We just do not study enough history then Bangladeshis would know about the 1905 Bengal partition and why Bengali Muslims pushed the idea of Pakistan before anyone else.


----------



## Jako

Sir,as far as my knowledge of history goes,i'd like to put forward some facts: 1. The 1905 partition was called by the british(curse them). 2. Partition planned because the british faced largest amount of revolts in bengal and punjab 3. The whole of BENGAL(taking general case, or, majority) was against it. 4. It was'nt really the hindu-muslim rivalry then,above all, they were Bengalis. It was the british who knowingly highlighted the hindu-muslim rivalry............4. Many of our ancestors died to stop this partition.........be hindu or muslim. And really,after Its arrival in the Indian subcontinent ,ISLAM merged with the prevailing Indian culture to a huge extent.........in the mughal era peace was there between hindus and muslims(notably Akbar era).......... It was the british who with their vested interests plotted us apart(like in the cartridge controversy,which backfired on them).........though much water went through the Padma in the post british era.........it was ultimately the British who created this strife.......thnx


----------



## Jako

Sir,the chances of a Indo-Bangla conflict are minimal in the near future..............1. we in India do not see Bangladesh as an enemy. 2. If even India ever does,i'm sure the bengalis with their ever growing witt(maybe foreign policy,or may even be a elephant out of the hat) are more than capable of tackling such situations. 3. Bengalis are greatly secular in their views(my knowledge and observation),which means a hell lot of united bengalis. 4. The bulk of the attack will have to be from the west bengal border,whose inhabitants are more than just pro-bangladeshi(BENGALIS, YOU KNOW ,WE ARE).........,.. Taking my first point into consideration,the others are insignificant....................LONG LIVE BANGLADESH....LONG LIVE BENGALIS........LONG LIVE INDIA...........thnx


----------



## Contrarian

To answer the question asked in the title of the thread:

*Making friends with India*.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

You are bang on target sir,they are doing it alrite,otherwise,why would a pro-india government be voted for in their national elections?? It doesn't really matter how much hatred is spit on India by our dear bangladeshi friends here.........and yes,it must be remembered that the election process in bangladesh was appreciated as a fair and neat one by the world body(eg....voter id cards with photographs)..... Thnx


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> You are bang on target sir,they are doing it alrite,otherwise,why would a pro-india government be voted for in their national elections?? It doesn't really matter how much hatred is spit on India by our dear bangladeshi friends here.........and yes,it must be remembered that the election process in bangladesh was appreciated as a fair and neat one by the world body(eg....voter id cards with photographs)..... Thnx



There is nothing called pro-indian govt but they voted for a secular and progressive govt.


----------



## leonblack08

iajdani said:


> There is nothing called pro-indian govt but they voted for a secular and progressive govt.



Yeah,people voted for a change.Last time AL got what it deserved trying to be "Pro-Indian".So it would be better for them to become "Pro-Bangladesh" and remain like that.So far have not seen anything of that kind.


----------



## Straight

malaymishra123 said:


> To answer the question asked in the title of the thread:
> 
> *Making friends with India*.



*Most difficult prescription so far---unless you tell how & where to find friendship---as long as India is concerned*. 

Myself being a proponent of brotherhood between P & B, and friendship between I & B and I & P, I found befriending India is almost close to impossible. With much less effort, Pakistan can be fraternized.

We gave India a broken Pakistan on a silver platter, and thought this time it will do. With our assistance, India packed 90,000 Pak soldiers in a sack and went home, we thought now at least it will do. It never did.

India sucked all the water upland, killed every year innocent peasants at the border like pheasants, put all obstacles to reduce huge trade gaps, yet we laughed at your un-laughable jokes by voting your stooges, but never came to know the pleasure of friendship with India.

You fought several wars and had so many skirmishes with Pakistan. You never could had so many POWs that we supplied. We assisted in getting you the so scanty a pleasure. What more one can do to earn your friendship ?

Upon returning from various rural fronts of the freedom struggle, we three friends were wondering on the river bank under some warmth of afternoon winter sun. A 2-decker steamer (vintage of British days) were carrying on its upper deck PAK POWs---surrounded by few olive-green clad jawans of Indian Army---POWs were hardly talking with each other, they looked grim and withdrawn, no shoes, no caps, no belts, no insignias, no weapons. 

Looking at the spectacle, one friend wept silently: After all, it was too painful to see Muslim warriors so subdued by others. The other friend made just a small remark and fell silent: It appears as if few foxes are guarding a herd of lions. I then suddenly realized After all said and done, a difference is still there between India and Pakistan. 

Almost 38 years passed away, that difference---as I felt that afternoon---is what I experience till today.

How much friend Sri Lanka and Nepal are to India ? 

Why ?? 

*You need to tell us. And then make another fresh suggestion.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Straight said:


> *Most difficult prescription so far---unless you tell how & where to find &#8220;friendship&#8221;---as long as India is concerned*.
> 
> Myself being a proponent of brotherhood between P & B, and friendship between I & B and I & P, I found befriending India is almost close to impossible. With much less effort, Pakistan can be fraternized.
> [/B]



I must admit. Your knowledge regarding this matter is tremendous and I appreciate all of your excellent posts. 
I say hell with India because they never desire a phosphorous Bangladesh with strong military. Its cunning propaganda and our weakness disband Pakistan to accommodate it's interest. 

I am all for the strong brotherly relation with Pakistan and only one way to counter attack against Indian hegemonic design for south Asia. We actually need Pakistan more than they do. We are surrounded by Indian without any land connection to Islamic world. It should be our desire to have strong brother next to us. I think we should form some kind union with Pakistan. A very strong mean Islamic military in both wing with nuke and that change the whole scenario....


so with that in mind and if Pakistan willing than

What your take on forming Union with Pakistan????


----------



## Jako

To iajdani, sir,it has been widely proclaimed dat the bangladeshi pm is a pro-indian(even some bangladeshi members here pointed dat out-her indian links and all).and sir, do you expect any country in this whole wide world to befriend you without any 'MUTUAL' interest in concern? India for a long time has been pressing da bangla gov. for da insurgents who cross da border every day(believe me,i live in wb and i see a lot of new faces every month) ...............at the end of the day everyone wants bangladesh's improvement,but dat should'nt collide with any of its neighbours...........suprobhat to my bd brothers.......


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> To iajdani, sir,it has been widely proclaimed dat the bangladeshi pm is a pro-indian(even some bangladeshi members here pointed dat out-her indian links and all).and sir, do you expect any country in this whole wide world to befriend you without any 'MUTUAL' interest in concern? India for a long time has been pressing da bangla gov. for da insurgents who cross da border every day(believe me,i live in wb and i see a lot of new faces every month) ...............at the end of the day everyone wants bangladesh's improvement,but dat should'nt collide with any of its neighbours...........suprobhat to my bd brothers.......



First, people voted AL not Hasina. Second AL asked for vote to build a secular progressive BD not for becoming pro-india. So when people voted AL they voted for change not for pro-india. 
You have some concern regarding insurgent crossing border. There is very little BD can do about it no matter whoever in power. You have to solve the problem from yourself so that there will bo no need for inurgent in India. We had the same problem in CHT and India not only let them cross the border but also armed them (which is now back firing on India). But we settled the issue with the Chakmas and they are now living peacefully in BD and became part of prosperity that other part of BD are enjoying.


----------



## Khajur

Straight said:


> *Most difficult prescription so far---unless you tell how & where to find &#8220;friendship&#8221;---as long as India is concerned*.
> 
> Myself being a proponent of brotherhood between P & B, and friendship between I & B and I & P, I found befriending India is almost close to impossible. With much less effort, Pakistan can be fraternized.
> 
> We gave India a broken Pakistan on a silver platter, and thought this time it will do. With our assistance, India packed 90,000 Pak soldiers in a sack and went home, we thought now at least it will do. It never did.
> 
> India sucked all the water upland, killed every year innocent peasants at the border like pheasants, put all obstacles to reduce huge trade gaps, yet we laughed at your un-laughable jokes by voting your stooges, but never came to know the pleasure of friendship with India.
> 
> You fought several wars and had so many skirmishes with Pakistan. You never could had so many POWs that we supplied. We assisted in getting you the so scanty a pleasure. What more one can do to earn your friendship ?
> 
> Upon returning from various rural fronts of the freedom struggle, we three friends were wondering on the river bank under some warmth of afternoon winter sun. A 2-decker steamer (vintage of British days) were carrying on its upper deck PAK POWs---surrounded by few olive-green clad jawans of Indian Army---POWs were hardly talking with each other, they looked grim and withdrawn, no shoes, no caps, no belts, no insignias, no weapons.
> 
> Looking at the spectacle, one friend wept silently: After all, it was too painful to see Muslim warriors so subdued by others. The other friend made just a small remark and fell silent: &#8220;It appears as if few foxes are guarding a herd of lions&#8221;. I then suddenly realized &#8220;After all said and done, a difference is still there between India and Pakistan.&#8221;
> 
> Almost 38 years passed away, that difference---as I felt that afternoon---is what I experience till today.
> 
> How much friend Sri Lanka and Nepal are to India ?
> 
> Why ??
> 
> *You need to tell us. And then make another fresh suggestion.*




"Looking at the spectacle, one friend wept silently: After all, it was too painful to see Muslim warriors so subdued by others. The other friend made just a small remark and fell silent: &#8220;It appears as if few foxes are guarding a herd of lions&#8221;. I then suddenly realized &#8220;After all said and done, a difference is still there between India and Pakistan.&#8221; "

Such statements make it very clear u are anything but Bangladeshi.
Its the bengali mukti Bahini who faught the pak army & died in millions for the creation free Bangladesh.

*U & ur friends must be part of those razakars who presecution is election promise of the current PM who won the election with overwhelming support of Bangla ppl. *


----------



## Jako

To iajdani sir,yes insurgency is really a trouble for India and India is trying hard to stop it........it is u who now is telling India must solve its own problem, but in the process when some bd insurgents and smugglers are killed by da bsf it is u who cries foul bout da bsf .........bravo!!!


----------



## NSG_BlackCats

People twist and turn their views according to threads. In another thread on mutiny in BDR the BD members were claiming AL is pro-Indian but in this they have changed it. If BD and India learn the way India and China are handling their realtion it will be good. India and China have many diffrences but their relation is growing in trade.
Coming to Bangladesh well they have 3/4 big cities. It is a Dhaka centric country. It will good for both of us if we have a good realationship.


----------



## spsk

Is really India trying to dominate BD? A country can dominate others by money or by its defense forces. Definitely India not interfering BD politics and Indian military not trying to make any presence there . Indian economy is not strong enough to "control" other country.Any move of Indian government towards BD could be only to secure BD from others countries having any kind of Military presence there.Its not only with BD , Myanmar and Srilanka also share the same cause according to me.This is very important for us to avoid any major powers establishing around India . 

India does it because we sufferred invasion from Afghan and Mughals only because we could not secure certain strategic locations in Pakistan and even after years of invasion no Indian kings even tried to build some forts in those places.I think no other country needs to worry about this.By doing this India secures you as well.(India has blocked USA military presence in Srilanka). I think if SAARC tries to form an alliance like NATO ,this would secure entire region.


----------



## vkurian

salman nedian said:


> I dont think India loves Bangladesh. Indian policies are always based on what gains they can get from the other party where as Pakistan has a special relationship with Bangladesh. Besides the sad incident of 1971 it will remain a fact that Muslims of Bengal fought for Pakistan against the Hindu domination wather any one accepts it or not.



We don't love any one just want to have peacefull coexistence.


----------



## Straight

Al-zakir said:


> I must admit. Your knowledge regarding this matter is tremendous and I appreciate all of your excellent posts.
> I say hell with India because they never desire a phosphorous Bangladesh with strong military. Its cunning propaganda and our weakness disband Pakistan to accommodate it's interest.
> 
> I am all for the strong brotherly relation with Pakistan and only one way to counter attack against Indian hegemonic design for south Asia. We actually need Pakistan more than they do. We are surrounded by Indian without any land connection to Islamic world. It should be our desire to have strong brother next to us. I think we should form some kind union with Pakistan. A very strong mean Islamic military in both wing with nuke and that change the whole scenario....
> 
> 
> so with that in mind and if Pakistan willing than
> 
> What your take on forming Union with Pakistan????



At this juncture of time, Union does not appear to be the best step---though our enemies are mostly common. 

Both countries should now stand on its respective strength independently---with the task of further progress and getting respective home in order. Both have serious problems at home and threat from outside. But we should enhance the cultivation of mutual relationship on terms of Ummah.

In this regard, we have a special internal problem because continuous fanning by BAL & India of the flame of vengeance in our people had distorted the concept of Ummah, and has deeply divided the nation. Their branding of anyone anti-India to be pro-Pakistan, and anyone pro-Pakistan to be anti-Bangladesh has still got its desired result---though it is on the decline with rise of Islamic sense & sentiment among the people. This problem will only disappear with further strengthening of Islam in Bangladesh. That is what we should work for now along with other needful.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## vkurian

Al-zakir said:


> I must admit. Your knowledge regarding this matter is tremendous and I appreciate all of your excellent posts.
> I say hell with India because they never desire a phosphorous Bangladesh with strong military. Its cunning propaganda and our weakness disband Pakistan to accommodate it's interest.
> 
> I am all for the strong brotherly relation with Pakistan and only one way to counter attack against Indian hegemonic design for south Asia. We actually need Pakistan more than they do. We are surrounded by Indian without any land connection to Islamic world. It should be our desire to have strong brother next to us. I think we should form some kind union with Pakistan. A very strong mean Islamic military in both wing with nuke and that change the whole scenario....
> 
> 
> so with that in mind and if Pakistan willing than
> 
> What your take on forming Union with Pakistan????



Any plans to come back to Bangladesh.....


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> To iajdani sir,yes insurgency is really a trouble for India and India is trying hard to stop it........it is u who now is telling India must solve its own problem, but in the process when some bd insurgents and smugglers are killed by da bsf it is u who cries foul bout da bsf .........bravo!!!



Currently there is no BD insurgent. And we always cry when there is any civilian casualties be it Indian or BD (at the end its mostly bengalis get killed). We say, if there were any cross border crimes, you arrest them and put them before court (Indian court).
We also said to put Bengali BSF along the border, as our statistics shows, when there were Bengali BSF along the border the killing comes down to zero.

Strange thing if you go to border area and BDR will always ask you to keep clear distance from border as BSF might open fire from their side of border. And we have records of killing when BSF target practice on villagers working on their paddy field. Animals of its worse kind...


----------



## Jako

Sir,the situation i believe is quite different from what we are made to see in the media,your media and our media tell diffrnt stories out of da same news.........in our media a few days ago it was said,bsf first ordered some smugglers to stop then they fired,but out of nowhere bdr fired back......i believe you were told a quiet diffrnt story........ we shall never know da truth.......but da bdr can surely do more to stop insurgency and smuggling....................BENGALIS are not stationed in the border bcause of their softcorners for fellow bengalis,which can't be acknowledged in case of any serious threat... THNX


----------



## Straight

Khajur said:


> "Looking at the spectacle, one friend wept silently: After all, it was too painful to see Muslim warriors so subdued by others. The other friend made just a small remark and fell silent: It appears as if few foxes are guarding a herd of lions. I then suddenly realized After all said and done, a difference is still there between India and Pakistan. "
> 
> Such statements make it very clear u are anything but Bangladeshi.
> Its the bengali mukti Bahini who faught the pak army & died in millions for the creation free Bangladesh.
> 
> *U & ur friends must be part of those razakars who presecution is election promise of the current PM who won the election with overwhelming support of Bangla ppl. *
> 
> *In case you really require to understand this "Muslim to Muslim" phenomenon, you have to understand Imaan, Islam and Ummah. Then, you shall have no difficulty to realize how a Mukti Sena fought a Muslim Army, and yet find it painful to accept these Muslims get subdued by non-Muslims.*[/COLOR]
> 
> In the same token, you will find Pakistani Muslims would like to ignore 1971 episodes, and feel brotherly agony if they find Bangladeshi Muslims are subdued by any non-Muslim entity. Just ask someone in or outside this forum.
> 
> That video was not at all necessary as I am a proud Mukti Sena, and witnessed, survived and fought against exactly these. Thanks, anyway.
> 
> *By the way, do you really feel that my being a Mukti Senanot a rejakarand a Bangladeshi ever depend a bit on your certification ?*
> 
> *I am sorry you might feel embarrassed to know that : I am in favor of putting to trials those who were actively involved in perpetrating crime(s) during the war. What I despise is the possibility of harassing any one for being just politically opponent by abusing this opportunity.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Sir,the situation i believe is quite different from what we are made to see in the media,your media and our media tell diffrnt stories out of da same news.........in our media a few days ago it was said,bsf first ordered some smugglers to stop then they fired,but out of nowhere bdr fired back......i believe you were told a quiet diffrnt story........ we shall never know da truth.......but da bdr can surely do more to stop insurgency and smuggling....................BENGALIS are not stationed in the border bcause of their softcorners for fellow bengalis,which can't be acknowledged in case of any serious threat... THNX



The firing occured well inside BD territory and BDR had no other options but to open fire. We cant let foreign soldiers to come inside our Border and open fire on anybody be it smugglers or criminals.
Few months ago your drunk BSF soldiers came inside BD and started shooting at villagers indiscriminately who were asleep and killed 3 civilians including an infant and wonded dozens. We as a gentleman returned your soldier instead of putting him before the court with an assurance that he will be trialed?? What happend to him still unknown and my gutts feeling is, he is back to the front line and waiting for his next kill.


----------



## TopCat

Also regarding media, our media reports from the site itself and sometimes live, and  *your media *just quote from what BSF says to them and make some fictitious stories. Terrible....


----------



## Jako

If dat news is true,this was truly an inhuman act.............as of the first case the two sides needed to be more co-operative and the smugglers were 'on' the international border,not in bd territory. Thnx


----------



## Jako

Dat view of yours regarding the media is your nationalistic view lacking credibility........thnx


----------



## Khajur

Straight said:


> You appear to be baffled to realize How a Muslim can feel brotherly for another Muslim---whom he has just fought a bloody feud---only few days back ? So, you have no way but--taking the advantage of remaining discrete under the facility of internet--to declare him a Rejakar, and to deny his role as Mukti Sena which he played under the threat of his life.
> 
> *In case you really require to understand this "Muslim to Muslim" phenomenon, you have to understand Imaan, Islam and Ummah. Then, you shall have no difficulty to realize how a Mukti Sena fought a Muslim Army, and yet find it painful to accept these Muslims get subdued by non-Muslims.*
> 
> In the same token, you will find Pakistani Muslims would like to ignore 1971 episodes, and feel brotherly agony if they find Bangladeshi Muslims are subdued by any non-Muslim entity. Just ask someone in or outside this forum.
> 
> That video was not at all necessary as I am a proud Mukti Sena, and witnessed, survived and fought against exactly these. Thanks, anyway.
> 
> *By the way, do you really feel that my being a Mukti Senanot a rejakarand a Bangladeshi ever depend a bit on your certification ?*
> 
> *I am sorry you might feel embarrassed to know that : I am in favor of putting to trials those who were actively involved in perpetrating crime(s) during the war. What I despise is the possibility of harassing any one for being just politically opponent by abusing this opportunity.*



Mr Straight,

It doesnt matter *how sad **u & ur like minded friends *felt about *fellow muslim pakistani* POW brothers in* hindu *indian hands,Its only *the fact & actions urs in those days that counts*.

So i'll disregard socalled muslim ummah feeling at tea time discussions and remind u what u actually did to each other during 71.

Accoring to ur own Govt data,Ur fellow muslim pakistani army didnt mind killing several lakhs of muslim & hindu bengalis in matter of some months.So much so that around one crore Bengalis entered hindu india as refugees.

muslim ummah feeling didnt stop pak army raping Bengali women in their army bases.Here is an independent media report,





Its the hindu india which trained,funded & armed the Mukhti Bahini which u so like give all the credit for ur independence.

Also Mukhti Bahini didnt feel anything wrong in attacking pakistan army men and *even some pakistani blame Mukhti Bahini for horrific atrocities on west pakistani muslim civilians.*

*So where was the muslim brotherhood bond, when u ppl were slaughtering each other in 71??*


Finally let me say this to u and ur ilk on this forum,*If u ever feel doubtful of indian contributions for the creation Bangladesh,just ask pakistani friends here.They would tell how much they hate india for dismembering their country.And they would love to do anything to avenge that humilitation of 71.*Sometime thankless ppl like u make me feel u ppl didnt deserve indian assistance during 71 and we would have been better off with east pakistan.


----------



## Stumper

binzaman said:


> *Raw Involvement*
> 
> 
> 
> Besides pressurizing Bangladesh through political and economic measures including water blockade *RAW has been instigating and promoting separatist movements to completely destabilize and disintegrate the country. RAW has been providing training and arms to various separatist movements to create anarchy in Bangladesh.* One such organisation is named Shanti Bahini. It is fighting for creating an independent state named Jhumland in Chittagong Hill Tracts region.
> 
> Read the full story here
> Home / Headlines / RAW and Bangladesh :: Final :: - Media Monitors Network (MMN)
> 
> Raw in Bangladesh
> https://www.vedamsbooks.com/no44135.htm
> 
> 
> 
> *Reported on Global Politician*
> Global Politician - Indian Intelligence Involvement In Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh
> 
> Indian intelligence outfit Research & Analysis Wing(RAW) is deeply involved in the problem of Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh.Some admissions:
> 
> 1.The Chakma guerrillas had closely assisted RAW operatives. They were assisted during and after the liberation war of Bangladesh. The Chakmas, after the change of govt in 1975, contacted the RAW. The Chakmas offered to infiltrate among the Mizo rebels and pass on information to the Indian govt in lieu of assylum. This offer was accepted (Inside RAW : The Story of India's Secret Service, Asoka Raina, Vikas Publishers, New Delhi, 1981, pp.86-87).
> 
> 2.In 1975, the RAW was instructed to assist the Chakma rebels with arms, supplies , bases and training. Training was conducted in the border camps in Tripura but specialized training was imparted at Chakrata near Dehra Doon. Shantu Larma's Shanti Bahini members were flown to Chakrata and then sent back to Tripura to infiltrate into Chittagong Hill Tracts. A RAW office and its operatives at Agartala monitored the progress of the trainees. In 1976, the Shanti Bahini launched its first attack on the Bangladesh force. A new insurgency had been born and India's secret war in the hills of Bangladesh had begun (South Asia's Fractured Frontier, Binalaksmi Nepram, Mittal Publishers, New Delhi, 2002, pp-153).
> 
> 3.The RAW was involved in training rebels of Chakma tribes and Shanti Bahini to carry out subversive activities in Bangladesh (RAW's role in Furthering India's Foreign Policy, The New Nation, Dhaka, 31 August 1994).
> 
> 4.The Indian intelligence had collaborated the armed rebels of Chittagong Hill Tracts to destabilise the region ( Indo-Bangladesh Relation, Motiur Rahman, daily Prothom Alo, Dhaka,10 December 2002).



Binzaman ,

The author is not credible. 

Propaganda galore by Islamists masquerading as sages    A.H. Jaffor Ullah

RAW destroying Bangladesh&#8211; by Mohammad Zainal Abedin RUPEE NEWS: Recording History, Narrating Archives, Strategic Intellibrief Analysis: Noticias de Rupia | Nouvelles de Roupie | Rupiennachrichten | ??????? ????? | ???? | 

regards.


----------



## Stumper

binzaman said:


> *Raw Involvement*
> 
> 
> 
> Besides pressurizing Bangladesh through political and economic measures including water blockade *RAW has been instigating and promoting separatist movements to completely destabilize and disintegrate the country. RAW has been providing training and arms to various separatist movements to create anarchy in Bangladesh.* One such organisation is named Shanti Bahini. It is fighting for creating an independent state named Jhumland in Chittagong Hill Tracts region.
> 
> Read the full story here
> Home / Headlines / RAW and Bangladesh :: Final :: - Media Monitors Network (MMN)
> 
> Raw in Bangladesh
> https://www.vedamsbooks.com/no44135.htm
> 
> 
> 
> *Reported on Global Politician*
> Global Politician - Indian Intelligence Involvement In Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh
> 
> Indian intelligence outfit Research & Analysis Wing(RAW) is deeply involved in the problem of Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh.Some admissions:
> 
> 1.The Chakma guerrillas had closely assisted RAW operatives. They were assisted during and after the liberation war of Bangladesh. The Chakmas, after the change of govt in 1975, contacted the RAW. The Chakmas offered to infiltrate among the Mizo rebels and pass on information to the Indian govt in lieu of assylum. This offer was accepted (Inside RAW : The Story of India's Secret Service, Asoka Raina, Vikas Publishers, New Delhi, 1981, pp.86-87).
> 
> 2.In 1975, the RAW was instructed to assist the Chakma rebels with arms, supplies , bases and training. Training was conducted in the border camps in Tripura but specialized training was imparted at Chakrata near Dehra Doon. Shantu Larma's Shanti Bahini members were flown to Chakrata and then sent back to Tripura to infiltrate into Chittagong Hill Tracts. A RAW office and its operatives at Agartala monitored the progress of the trainees. In 1976, the Shanti Bahini launched its first attack on the Bangladesh force. A new insurgency had been born and India's secret war in the hills of Bangladesh had begun (South Asia's Fractured Frontier, Binalaksmi Nepram, Mittal Publishers, New Delhi, 2002, pp-153).
> 
> 3.The RAW was involved in training rebels of Chakma tribes and Shanti Bahini to carry out subversive activities in Bangladesh (RAW's role in Furthering India's Foreign Policy, The New Nation, Dhaka, 31 August 1994).
> 
> 4.The Indian intelligence had collaborated the armed rebels of Chittagong Hill Tracts to destabilise the region ( Indo-Bangladesh Relation, Motiur Rahman, daily Prothom Alo, Dhaka,10 December 2002).



Binzaman ,

The author is not credible. 

Propaganda galore by Islamists masquerading as sages    A.H. Jaffor Ullah

RAW destroying Bangladesh&#8211; by Mohammad Zainal Abedin RUPEE NEWS: Recording History, Narrating Archives, Strategic Intellibrief Analysis: Noticias de Rupia | Nouvelles de Roupie | Rupiennachrichten | ??????? ????? | ???? | 

regards.


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> If dat news is true,this was truly an inhuman act.............as of the first case the two sides needed to be more co-operative and the smugglers were 'on' the international border,not in bd territory. Thnx



BSF soldier strays into B'desh killing three, says BDR 
Dhaka (PTI): Bangladesh authorities on Monday claimed that an apparently drunk Border Security Force (BSF) personnel overnight allegedly killed three Bangladeshi villagers after intruding into northwestern part of its frontier. 

"It was an unfortunate incident, but not a planned attack by BSF," BDR's operations director Colonel Anisur Rahman said in Dhaka. 

The officer claimed the villagers at frontier Panchagargh district eventually captured the soldier and handed him over to BDR authorities. 

"We have asked for a sector commander (or DIG) level flag meeting with BSF later today as the injured BSF man has been sent to Rangpur Medical College Hospital for better treatment," Rahman said. 

A police official in Panchagargh, who was reached here by telephone said the soldier intruded in Bangladesh territory at about 10 pm on Sunday and after being challenged by local villagers he fired gunshots instantly killing an eight-year old boy. 

"He then killed a 30-year-old woman and a 55-year-old man and injured another fellow villager while he was trying to retreat," the officer said. 

*While confirming that a BSF jawan was being held by BDR personnel, a BSF official in New Delhi refused to lend credence to reports that the soldier had killed any body. *
"We are making efforts to seeks his repatriation," the official said.

The Hindu News Update Service

Just see how BSF deny any wrong doing... also pay attention how your media is reporting it while there were corpse in front of everybody..


----------



## Stumper

binzaman said:


> *Raw Involvement*
> 
> 
> 
> Besides pressurizing Bangladesh through political and economic measures including water blockade *RAW has been instigating and promoting separatist movements to completely destabilize and disintegrate the country. RAW has been providing training and arms to various separatist movements to create anarchy in Bangladesh.* One such organisation is named Shanti Bahini. It is fighting for creating an independent state named Jhumland in Chittagong Hill Tracts region.
> 
> Read the full story here
> Home / Headlines / RAW and Bangladesh :: Final :: - Media Monitors Network (MMN)
> 
> Raw in Bangladesh
> https://www.vedamsbooks.com/no44135.htm
> 
> 
> 
> *Reported on Global Politician*
> Global Politician - Indian Intelligence Involvement In Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh
> 
> Indian intelligence outfit Research & Analysis Wing(RAW) is deeply involved in the problem of Chittagong Hill Tracts of Bangladesh.Some admissions:
> 
> 1.The Chakma guerrillas had closely assisted RAW operatives. They were assisted during and after the liberation war of Bangladesh. The Chakmas, after the change of govt in 1975, contacted the RAW. The Chakmas offered to infiltrate among the Mizo rebels and pass on information to the Indian govt in lieu of assylum. This offer was accepted (Inside RAW : The Story of India's Secret Service, Asoka Raina, Vikas Publishers, New Delhi, 1981, pp.86-87).
> 
> 2.In 1975, the RAW was instructed to assist the Chakma rebels with arms, supplies , bases and training. Training was conducted in the border camps in Tripura but specialized training was imparted at Chakrata near Dehra Doon. Shantu Larma's Shanti Bahini members were flown to Chakrata and then sent back to Tripura to infiltrate into Chittagong Hill Tracts. A RAW office and its operatives at Agartala monitored the progress of the trainees. In 1976, the Shanti Bahini launched its first attack on the Bangladesh force. A new insurgency had been born and India's secret war in the hills of Bangladesh had begun (South Asia's Fractured Frontier, Binalaksmi Nepram, Mittal Publishers, New Delhi, 2002, pp-153).
> 
> 3.The RAW was involved in training rebels of Chakma tribes and Shanti Bahini to carry out subversive activities in Bangladesh (RAW's role in Furthering India's Foreign Policy, The New Nation, Dhaka, 31 August 1994).
> 
> 4.The Indian intelligence had collaborated the armed rebels of Chittagong Hill Tracts to destabilise the region ( Indo-Bangladesh Relation, Motiur Rahman, daily Prothom Alo, Dhaka,10 December 2002).



Binzaman ,

The author is not credible. 

Propaganda galore by Islamists masquerading as sages    A.H. Jaffor Ullah

RAW destroying Bangladesh&#8211; by Mohammad Zainal Abedin RUPEE NEWS: Recording History, Narrating Archives, Strategic Intellibrief Analysis: Noticias de Rupia | Nouvelles de Roupie | Rupiennachrichten | ??????? ????? | ???? | 

regards.


----------



## Jako

One such incident,doesnot speak of the capability of the Indian media.............dat jawan should be given a life term inprisonment......dat would suit dat rascal well.......thnx


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> One such incident,doesnot speak of the capability of the Indian media.............dat jawan should be given a life term inprisonment......dat would suit dat rascal well.......thnx



I quoted it from one of the most respected media in India, which itself tells how the 3rd and 4th category media will do in such incidence.


----------



## Jako

Not neccessarily.......i told you one such incidence doesnt speak of ones capability.........even bbc or reuters faux sometimes.......but i agree all dis cannot hide da shame which dat rascal has brought to the nation....thnx


----------



## Straight

Khajur said:


> Mr Straight,
> 
> It doesnt matter *how sad **u & ur like minded friends *felt about *fellow muslim pakistani* POW brothers in* hindu *indian hands,Its only *the fact & actions urs in those days that counts*.
> 
> So i'll disregard socalled muslim ummah feeling at tea time discussions and remind u what u actually did to each other during 71.
> 
> Accoring to ur own Govt data,Ur fellow muslim pakistani army didnt mind killing several lakhs of muslim & hindu bengalis in matter of some months.So much so that around one crore Bengalis entered hindu india as refugees.
> 
> muslim ummah feeling didnt stop pak army raping Bengali women in their army bases.Here is an independent media report,xwwPbkyZVJo[/media] - Bangladesh Genocide: Rape Victims
> 
> 
> Its the hindu india which trained,funded & armed the Mukhti Bahini which u so like give all the credit for ur independence.
> 
> Also Mukhti Bahini didnt feel anything wrong in attacking pakistan army men and *even some pakistani blame Mukhti Bahini for horrific atrocities on west pakistani muslim civilians.*
> 
> *So where was the muslim brotherhood bond, when u ppl were slaughtering each other in 71??*
> 
> 
> Finally let me say this to u and ur ilk on this forum,*If u ever feel doubtful of indian contributions for the creation Bangladesh,just ask pakistani friends here.They would tell how much they hate india for dismembering their country.And they would love to do anything to avenge that humilitation of 71.*Sometime thankless ppl like u make me feel u ppl didnt deserve indian assistance during 71 and we would have been better off with east pakistan.



..Ah! ha!! I was expecting such abuse from you becausenot only youeven an ordinary Muslimwith weak Imaan & Knowledgefails to understand the Islamic view on the case of too-emotionally-laden Muslim vs Muslim issues. Islambeing complete in all senseis accommodative of the fact that Muslim can sometimes fail in their track committing crime and therefore , appropriate provisions have been kept for redressunless he indulges in shirq. 

Those who really committed the crime, we punished them as far as we could. The rest who escaped us---along with also those we punished on the earth---are left to Allah, the most effective embodiment of justice & executioner. 

Now, what about those remaining millions who were not actively involved, and also those descendants of the perpetrators ? It is again the beauty of Islam to leave appropriate and just & satisfactory instructions for such contingencies involving other innocents. 

Yes, we took assistance from hindu Indiabut not free or as favor. You too know that. Do you yet go on raising the point only to get the pleasure of calling us thankless ?. 

Please allow me to think you coming from higher strata.


----------



## Jako

Sir,due to its geopraphical position and unfriendly relation with myanmar,it is highly unlikely for BD to get into a war like situation with INDIA...........further war brings huge economic downturns.......,india with its huge economy can somehow manage the situation,but can bangladesh??? Also in case of any possible war da path of any possible aid can be blocked due to its geographical positions..............how does BD plan to cope in case of such a situation???


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> Sir,due to its geopraphical position and unfriendly relation with myanmar,it is highly unlikely for BD to get into a war like situation with INDIA...........further war brings huge economic downturns.......,india with its huge economy can somehow manage the situation,but can bangladesh??? Also in case of any possible war da path of any possible aid can be blocked due to its geographical positions..............how does BD plan to cope in case of such a situation???



I dont think BD will ever think of going to war with India as BD have no interest in it. But the surrounding areas are very voloatile, and BD could be dragged into some regional conflict which is unwanted and the worst BD could ever think of. India and Myanmar is pushing from both sides and lot of bullshits we have to go through in day to day basis. As you are not a BD citizen and you will not feel how insecured it makes when India or Myanmar do some border skirmishes or blame us on every little things happen there. 
We have a good relationship with India but it may sour anytime if NE rebel push too hard and I am 100% certain that India would force BD to get into that conflict.
The best option BD have right at this moment is to at least build a reasonable deterance militarily and pay more attention to economy and allies.


----------



## Jako

I told you in one of my previous posts,y india wd never go into war with bd..........atleast i dont find any interest for us attacking u,unless bd supports anti-india elements-(state or unstate actors).....wat makes u so sure of india attacking bd?........thnx


----------



## TopCat

Jako said:


> I told you in one of my previous posts,y india wd never go into war with bd..........atleast i dont find any interest for us attacking u,unless bd supports anti-india elements-(state or unstate actors).....wat makes u so sure of india attacking bd?........thnx



I am not saying direct invasion but India expect too much out of BD which may put us in the middle of any conflict specially with NE.


----------



## spsk

iajdani said:


> I am not saying direct invasion but India expect too much out of BD which may put us in the middle of any conflict specially with NE.



So whats the benefit India gets from this? Is there any benefit India can get by occupying BD? India cannot afford to spend money like US to occupy for the natural resources in BD. Any aggression against BD would be a major loss to India strategically. India supported '71 , so that no need to place its military in 3 of its borders in any of its conflicts .Why do you think India going to ruin its relationship with BD and lose an important partner which very much importance in safety of India . 

Any kind of bad relationship with BD is a major loss to India and no "fool" will afford to lose what we gained after 71.


----------



## AkhandBharat

I cannot believe this much hate coming out of a country that we liberated! Talk about being inconsiderate...


----------



## Jako

AkhandBharat said:


> I cannot believe this much hate coming out of a country that we liberated! Talk about being inconsiderate...


sir,first of all india only helped in the independence of bd(though in a huge manner),if it was not for the brave bd patriots,the liberation wouldnt have been possible...........and also you cant take the words of a few bangladeshis on the board as the voice of the nation.......
Thnx


----------



## satishkumarcsc

Well I had this thought cross my mind but if people find it too dumb or totally irrelevant and if the Mods find it stupid please delete it. How about Bangladesh sign an energy treaty with India? We have a nuclear deal and it can be used to produce electricity and you Have reserves of oil on your coastline. You give us oil and we will give you electricity.


----------



## Jako

satishkumarcsc said:


> Well I had this thought cross my mind but if people find it too dumb or totally irrelevant and if the Mods find it stupid please delete it. How about Bangladesh sign an energy treaty with India? We have a nuclear deal and it can be used to produce electricity and you Have reserves of oil on your coastline. You give us oil and we will give you electricity.



man ,let india first solve its own electricity problem.....there is a lot which is needed to be done in this sector,...thnx


----------



## satishkumarcsc

yes...I know that Jako but if the FBR is successful then we will not have any kind of problem with electricity I suppose.


----------



## AkhandBharat

Jako said:


> sir,first of all india only helped in the independence of bd(though in a huge manner),if it was not for the brave bd patriots,the liberation wouldnt have been possible...........and also you cant take the words of a few bangladeshis on the board as the voice of the nation.......
> Thnx



Thanks! I never doubted the bangladeshi freedom fighters,hats off to them, but unfortunately today, wars are won with technical superiority.

India knows how bangladesh is important in the south asian equation, and we will help you improve and prosper economically if you become a secular democratic nation.


----------



## Jako

AkhandBharat said:


> Thanks! I never doubted the bangladeshi freedom fighters,hats off to them, but unfortunately today, wars are won with technical superiority.
> 
> India knows how bangladesh is important in the south asian equation, and we will help you improve and prosper economically if you become a secular democratic nation.



man who are you calling 'you'???ahem !!!if you didnt realise inspite of the bright indian flags,I AM AN INDIAN.......REGARDS


----------



## Jako

satishkumarcsc said:


> yes...I know that Jako but if the FBR is successful then we will not have any kind of problem with electricity I suppose.



well, that would partly solve the national problem......but export i assume would still be a far off dream....thnx


----------



## SurvivoR

Warning to Bangladeshi friends on the forum. i am posting an information recieved from a friend.

*"India recently started another drive to malign Bangladeshi Intellegence by linking it to Al-qaeda and also claiming that BD Intellegence have sent Mujahideen to Afghanistan. A former head of the RAW is assigned to prepare propaganda papers against BD intellegence and Army. They are also linking BDR to this."*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

.


SurvivoR said:


> Warning to Bangladeshi friends on the forum. i am posting an information recieved from a friend.
> 
> *"India recently started another drive to malign Bangladeshi Intellegence by linking it to Al-qaeda and also claiming that BD Intellegence have sent Mujahideen to Afghanistan. A former head of the RAW is assigned to prepared propaganda papers against BD intellegence and Army. They are also linking BDR to this."*



any links sir??? Though i doubt you have any....thnx


----------



## Al-zakir

AkhandBharat said:


> India knows how bangladesh is important in the south asian equation, and we will help you improve and prosper economically if you become a secular democratic nation.



Another loser lost in Bollywood script. Helping our economy huh. Since when you become wealthy and prosper. Why don't you take bollywoodish fake wealthy sun glass and smell the reality coffee before even offering help to a country that doesn't need any help from a broke nation. How about helping 400 millions of your underprivileged that need serous attention you joker...
A peace of advice for your own good. Take your akhandbharat nonsense and secularism to your country and try to implement it there truly before it break into 20 more different pieces.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> Another loser lost in Bollywood script. Helping our economy huh. Since when you become wealthy and prosper. Why don't you take bollywoodish fake wealthy sun glass and smell the reality coffee before even offering help to a country that doesn't need any help from a broke nation. How about helping 400 millions of your underprivileged that need serous attention you joker...
> A peace of advice for your own good. Take your akhandbharat nonsense and secularism to your country and try to implement it there truly before it break into 20 more different pieces.



dont worry akhandabharat,losers like al-zakir dont run bd and neither will......btw al-zakir,at least we are prosperous than you economically,gosh what a loser you are!!!


----------



## SurvivoR

Jako said:


> .
> 
> any links sir??? Though i doubt you have any....thnx



The info is not intended for Indians. It was for my Bangladeshi friends and they should know the coming threats from India.

You have the right not to believe it. 

Thanks


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> dont worry akhandabharat,losers like al-zakir dont run bd and neither will......btw al-zakir,at least we are prosperous than you economically,gosh what a loser you are!!!



Hey Jaco, you are spending to much time in Bangladesh related thread. Most of your posts are worthless. How about be gone from our section and shed some light in Indian section. Apparently you are the real loser who confused about his own nationality.....


----------



## SurvivoR

Jako said:


> dont worry akhandabharat,losers like al-zakir dont run bd and neither will......btw al-zakir,at least we are prosperous than you economically,gosh what a loser you are!!!



 despite your economic prosperity still thousands of Indians choose to live in Bangladesh illegaly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## omerhhh

SurvivoR said:


> despite your economic prosperity still thousands of Indians choose to live in Bangladesh illegaly.



The only reason India has a high GDP is because of their population if India had a pop as big as pak then we would be better.


----------



## Al-zakir

It's official that Indians are legally blind, deaf and brain dead because they failed to understand the simple fact that they are not welcome in BD yet It refused to give up. Indians are not liked or trust by us yet it keep popping up as loser kid in the block that no one wants to play with. Go and play somewhere else losers....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> Hey Jaco, you are spending to much time in Bangladesh related thread. Most of your posts are worthless. How about be gone from our section and shed some light in Indian section. Apparently you are the real loser who confused about his own nationality.....



no its actually you who is confused,bout whether you are a bangladeshi or pakistani(which you are,you are struck in bd i assume).....for your knowledge my family originates from bd......so i am here,and always talk bout the good of bd,which are sometimes harsh(for obvious reasons).......btw i do not have to tell you why and hows bout me.......but you pulled me into this........


----------



## Jako

SurvivoR said:


> The info is not intended for Indians. It was for my Bangladeshi friends and they should know the coming threats from India.
> 
> You have the right not to believe it.
> 
> Thanks



yeah and i know why........and that speaks of the credibility of your so called 'news'......


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> no its actually you who is confused,bout whether you are a bangladeshi or pakistani(which you are,you are struck in bd i assume).......



I am both and could live in any of them of my choosing. How is that for an answer for you.



> for your knowledge my family originates from bd......so i am here,and always talk bout the good of bd,which are sometimes harsh(for obvious reasons).......btw i do not have to tell you why and hows bout me.......but you pulled me into this......



Stay in India. You are not welcome in Bd......


----------



## Jako

SurvivoR said:


> despite your economic prosperity still thousands of Indians choose to live in Bangladesh illegaly.



i'm sure now you are gonna tell me 20million bangladeshis are less than .5million indians(though not confirmed)


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> i'm sure now you are gonna tell me 20million bangladeshis are less than .5million indians(though not confirmed)



Are you by anychance count as one of so called 20 mill illegal bangaldeshi in india by your new adopted nation? You be surprised.....


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> Are you by anychance count as one of so called 20 mill illegal bangaldeshi in india by your new adopted nation? You be surprised.....



have u gone nuts??? Do you know what you are talking about??? Dont comment bout what you know nothing.......btw regarding insurgents,plz try google......


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> have u gone nuts??? Do you know what you are talking about??? Dont comment bout what you know nothing.......btw regarding insurgents,plz try google......



First learn how to spell whole English word before giving me any advice. This is not a chat room rather a professional forum where regular good English is required by the forum rules. 
second I don't care about Indian internal matter. Insurgents or invaders, it's your headache not mine.


----------



## BanglaBhoot

SurvivoR said:


> Warning to Bangladeshi friends on the forum. i am posting an information recieved from a friend.
> 
> *"India recently started another drive to malign Bangladeshi Intellegence by linking it to Al-qaeda and also claiming that BD Intellegence have sent Mujahideen to Afghanistan. A former head of the RAW is assigned to prepare propaganda papers against BD intellegence and Army. They are also linking BDR to this."*



Too late the BDR mutiny has already been linked to India and RAW unless the perpetrators are Indian trained and sponsored Taliban who entered Bangladesh illegally through West Bengal and carried out the carnage at Pilkhana and are now back in India planning another operation on Pakistan.


----------



## Sambha

umm.. I guess this is your unique way of saying good morning to us all..

Good morning


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Sambha said:


> umm.. I guess this is your unique way of saying good morning to us all..
> 
> Good morning



Bangladesh is an hour ahead of India. Good morning. Its also a weekend here so we are all in a lazy kinda mood.


----------



## AkhandBharat

> First learn how to spell whole English word before giving me any advice. This is not a chat room rather a professional forum where regular good English is required by the forum rules.
> second I don't care about Indian internal matter. Insurgents or invaders, it's your headache not mine



1) whole English word
2) regular good English
3) Indian internal matter

LOL


----------



## AkhandBharat

> It's official that Indians are legally blind, deaf and brain dead because they failed to understand the simple fact that they are not welcome in BD yet It refused to give up. Indians are not liked or trust by us yet it keep popping up as loser kid in the block that no one wants to play with. Go and play somewhere else losers...



Its official ISI agents have infiltrated the BD forum. LMAO. We have Hasina in BD. You lost in 71.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

AkhandBharat said:


> 1) whole English word
> 2) regular good English
> 3) Indian internal matter
> 
> LOL



You find it amusing...



AkhandBharat said:


> Its official ISI agents have infiltrated the BD forum. LMAO. We have Hasina in BD. You lost in 71



Nothing wrong with ISI. I will be glad to join if it ever come to me. What Bd forum? How can I lost when I wasn't even around than.


----------



## kingkong

*Bangladesh needs to cooperate 
with India concerning anti-terrorist intelligence 
and training.Both New Delhi and Dhaka need to 
share all resources in order to defeat terrorism 
in South Asia.*


----------



## vandemataram

Al-zakir said:


> It's official that Indians are legally blind, deaf and brain dead because they failed to understand the simple fact that they are not welcome in BD yet It refused to give up. Indians are not liked or trust by us yet it keep popping up as loser kid in the block that no one wants to play with. Go and play somewhere else losers....



Are Are Zakir ato raag korle chole...ekhabe tomar Ummah lokera aache jara Ummah te bishash kore na....

Go and give your losing pep talk to people over here who say that the Ummah does nt exist ...yes there are people over here from Pakistan ....meant to be your brothers....

Ummah ..where is it..go and find it in the Chinese- Uighur Sections....go and tell them that it is not dead...

It is alive and kicking and ask them to support the Uighurs......and not the Hans...

After all the Uighurs are Muslims

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SeaGull

moscow said:


> the concern for me is not mr munshi alone he is a well educated man and shares his opinion with the strongest possible way and i like to hear from him but all in general
> its a question:- we always talk of about the problems and not the solutions.
> 
> we want to discuss solutions here.


WHAT SOLUTIONS MOSCOW??
IS THERE A PROBLEM HERE??

Oh the Indians - no I don't see any Indian friends for miles around here, except for some who are in their own high walled High Commission compounds, and rarely get out. How can there be any arm twisting with them so few and us so many here?

Now you tell me Moscow what should we be doing??
If you see any problems, that is.

Ahmeddsid was so good. Its such a pity he got banned - I should have so loved to spar with him. Pls convey to him my regards and also tell him that I really truy appreciate and respect him of being a true Indian Muslim. A person who loves his country and will stand by it.
Then there was another of your officers Salim, a Bengali Babu from Calcutta - real bloody good and banned too. Pls convey my high regards to him as well. The Mods here are so bland and ruthless. We should learn to live with each other and learn from one another.
I should like to take up their cases with the mods to see, if we cud get them unbanned.


----------



## SeaGull

Oh come on now Moscow - where have you gone??

Don't tell me we have to look for you in the Lost & Found columns of 'Moscow Times'


----------



## leonblack08

SeaGull said:


> Oh come on now Moscow - where have you gone??
> 
> Don't tell me we have to look for you in the Lost & Found columns of 'Moscow Times'



He doesn't post on this forum anymore sir.He retired from this forum.


----------



## SeaGull

leonblack08 said:


> He doesn't post on this forum anymore sir.He retired from this forum.


Thank you my young friend. I was looking for some funtimes with our new friends.
I am so miserably disappointed, now that he's gone missing.
Take care


----------



## sabir

i had a lot of Bangladeshi friends in my college in Kolkata and met lot of Bangladeshi nationals who come for treatment in Kolkata( Honestly saying the hotels in FreeSchool Streets or Rafi Ahmed Kidwai road and private hospitals and nurshing homes in kolkata are prospering to some extent because of bangladeshi guests). Never heard from them Bangladesh has so many complains against India. Though aware of pro-India attitude of Sk Hassina camp and anti-India attitude of Khaleda Zia camp.


----------



## sabir

SurvivoR said:


> despite your economic prosperity still thousands of Indians choose to live in Bangladesh illegaly.


yes. Number of smugglers may be that much in the border. Did you include d ULFA millitants and other criminals who cross borders to escape from Police.BTW its very common practice among the criminals in both side of border. surprised to see you know somany things living so far (more than thousand km)wht we dont know even living within 15-20 km of border.


----------



## eastwatch

sabir said:


> yes. Number of smugglers may be that much in the border. Did you include d ULFA millitants and other criminals who cross borders to escape from Police.BTW its very common practice among the criminals in both side of border. surprised to see you know somany things living so far (more than thousand km)wht we dont know even living within 15-20 km of border.


We do not have to include the members of Indian terror organizations to say that there are more than 500,000 illegal Indian nationals working in Bangladesh. This figure has been declared many times by the govt of Bangladesh. I will send a link if I find one. Right now, I do not have one. 

But, like it or not, the figure is correct. A person does not have to live near the border to know about Indian illegal immigrants. BD govt has all the data.


----------



## Spitfighter

^^ Did you forget about the millions of illegal Bangladeshi's in India? 

fortunately we're building that fence all around BD, it will be completed in a year or so and hopefully the watchtowers, flood lights, security personnel, dogs and military response teams follow shortly thereafter. 

If all goes as planned we should be able to stem the flow of immigrants out of BD within 2 years. Maybe then we can start deporting the illegal ones out of India. 

Can anyone here tell us about the deportation of BD'shis from India? I couldn't really find anything.


----------



## eastwatch

Spitfighter said:


> ^^ Did you forget about the millions of illegal Bangladeshi's in India?
> 
> fortunately we're building that fence all around BD, ------
> 
> Can anyone here tell us about the deportation of BD'shis from India? I couldn't really find anything.


You will not find any data of deportation of BD nationals living in the honey & milk country called India, only because there are no illegal BD nationals in India. I wonder, why our people should go to India? Is it a heaven on earth, or is it the lowest possible hell? 

To see what kind of honey & milk country India is, I request a BD national to take a train journey from Howra station to Bombay. Before sunrise he will see millions of people, both men and women, are using open toilet under the sky. The visitor will see this for hundreds of miles. 

Why should a BD citizen will adopt such a typical Indian lifestyle, unless he/she is not lured with sweet promises by a broker?


----------



## Spitfighter

That's what we've been trying to explain to the millions of BD'shis in India. We are a poor country, we don't have resources to spare. 

If only more of your countrymen thought the way you do, they'd never leave their paradise to come live in our hell. Don't worry, we empathize with the proud citizens of Bangladesh, we will send them back to their first world haven as and when we find them. 

Look we've saved 40,000 Bangladeshi's already!

Over 40,000 illegal Bangladeshi migrants deported from Delhi .:. NewKerala - India 's Top Online Newspaper


----------



## M_Saint

eastwatch said:


> You will not find any data of deportation of BD nationals living in the honey & milk country called India, only because there are no illegal BD nationals in India. I wonder, why our people should go to India? Is it a heaven on earth, or is it the lowest possible hell?
> 
> To see what kind of honey & milk country India is, I request a BD national to take a train journey from Howra station to Bombay. Before sunrise he will see millions of people, both men and women, are using open toilet under the sky. The visitor will see this for hundreds of miles.
> 
> Why should a BD citizen will adopt such a typical Indian lifestyle, unless he/she is not lured with sweet promises by a broker?



It's not BD nationals that are causing trouble at the land of Milk and honey, brother but it is the chanakya trick. Let me debunk the myth of 'Millions of BD national's migration' to the land of milk and honey. Before 1972, percentage of Hindus at our land was around 27 and it decreased to 9-10 % by now. Where did they go? Just ask any of your Hindu friend cordially where his Mashie, Pishi or Jhetha went and tell him to be truthful. If he is honest then he would inform you that no where but WB. Before leaving BD those Hindus exploited our people, committed treachery and sold their single home to different Muslims to earn crore and in one night fled away without even telling their closest neighbors. But after reaching in WB they fell prey to the hands of bigger cheaters than them to lose their money and started to apply old trick again to snatch local Muslim's land away. Bangla speaking Muslims that these Indians talked about were those from WB, who lost their homes to migrated Hindus but not from BD. But Milieus are over smart to play 'Odor pindi Vhodor Ghare' game. You see, when BSF tries to push Muslims of WB by putting Bdeshi level we find the clinical prove of such conniving scheme. So, from now on you know Bangla speaking Muslims not only live in BD but also in WB as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

As I said before, nobody in his right mind will go for work in India unless he/she is lured by the sweet talking brokers. You better catch the brokers, then no one from BD will go to honey-soaked India. 

In case of illegal immigrants from your NE and also from WB, they are coming on their own, because they know the language and local customs. Our people are not that jealous of these 500,000 Indians and do not encourage the police to catch and deport them. Moreover, many are the descendents of once BD nationals who had migrated to WB. We cannot just harm these people from WB, because basically they are our people.

Thinking of Indians and BD people are based on different philosophy. We believe RIZQ is given only by Allah, but a person has to earn this RIZQ by hard labour. So, when an illegal Indian immigrant works hard, Allah bestows him with money. People are not supposed to interfere in the matter of RIZQ by calling the police. Pet pe lath maarna ham bardasht nahin karte hai.

5 million BD people have left to work in foreign countries. So, there are shortage of labour in agriculture. Apart from the half million Indians who work for garments, there are thousands of other Indian seasonal workers who work in farmlands in our eastern border. 

BD people think it is the wish of Allah that the Indians earn their RIZQ in BD. We also do not think, presence of a half million Indian will ever give rise to the possibility of Indian domination. Situation and people's thinking may change in the future. But, the present situation in BD is what I have stated above.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Why dont you ask your own citizens bout why they illegaly move to the hell known as india!.....they are gonna give you a 101 reasons for that......you guys are funny,living in tokyo and questioning india!.......is bd any better???.......first make bd better,then come to question india........INDIAN POVERTY DOESNT MAKE BD RICH!!!


----------



## SeaGull

eastwatch said:


> As I said before, nobody in his right mind will go for work in India unless he/she is lured by the sweet talking brokers. You better catch the brokers, then no one from BD will go to honey-soaked India.
> 
> In case of illegal immigrants from your NE and also from WB, they are coming on their own, because they know the language and local customs. Our people are not that jealous of these 500,000 Indians and do not encourage the police to catch and deport them. Moreover, many are the descendents of once BD nationals who had migrated to WB. We cannot just harm these people from WB, because basically they are our people.
> 
> Thinking of Indians and BD people are based on different philosophy. We believe RIZQ is given only by Allah, but a person has to earn this RIZQ by hard labour. So, when an illegal Indian immigrant works hard, Allah bestows him with money. People are not supposed to interfere in the matter of RIZQ by calling the police. Pet pe lath maarna ham bardasht nahin karte hai.
> 
> 5 million BD people have left to work in foreign countries. So, there are shortage of labour in agriculture. Apart from the half million Indians who work for garments, there are thousands of other Indian seasonal workers who work in farmlands in our eastern border.
> 
> BD people think it is the wish of Allah that the Indians earn their RIZQ in BD. We also do not think, presence of a half million Indian will ever give rise to the possibility of Indian domination. Situation and people's thinking may change in the future. But, the present situation in BD is what I have stated above.


*That was very well said EW - CONGRATS - Everyone of us is with you*


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> Why dont you ask your own citizens bout why they illegaly move to the hell known as india!.....they are gonna give you a 101 reasons for that......you guys are funny,living in tokyo and questioning india!.......is bd any better???.......first make bd better,then come to question india........INDIAN POVERTY DOESNT MAKE BD RICH!!!


In terms of all the social indicators BD is ahead of India. Isn't it the reason that your Rahul and Priyanka came to BD to see these developments. You people do not have yet latrines, you do it under the open sky. But, then you boast of your moon landing. Very strange! 

No one from BD goes to India to work, but some are lured by the brokers. Many of these people ultimately go to Karachi where there are more than 250,000 Bangali. But, you are pretending to be living in the 1st world Europe. Wake up!


----------



## Jako

eastwatch said:


> In terms of all the social indicators BD is ahead of India. Isn't it the reason that your Rahul and Priyanka came to BD to see these developments. You people do not have yet latrines, you do it under the open sky. But, then you boast of your moon landing. Very strange!
> 
> No one from BD goes to India to work, but some are lured by the brokers. Many of these people ultimately go to Karachi where there are more than 250,000 Bangali. But, you are pretending to be living in the 1st world Europe. Wake up!



hahahaha.....you are funny!......you just show up and say bd is better than india in this that!......who are rahul and priyanka gandhi?......are they any ministers?.....,you take words too seriously which are meant solely for shantona!.......dont bluff off all rubbish living in tokyo ,my dear!.......i live in west bengal,and i know the number of bd illegal immigrants here in kolkata and also in new delhi!!!.......


----------



## Su 30mki

M_Saint said:


> It's not BD nationals that are causing trouble at the land of Milk and honey, brother but it is the chanakya trick. Let me debunk the myth of 'Millions of BD national's migration' to the land of milk and honey. Before 1972, percentage of Hindus at our land was around 27 and it decreased to 9-10 % by now. Where did they go? Just ask any of your Hindu friend cordially where his Mashie, Pishi or Jhetha went and tell him to be truthful. If he is honest then he would inform you that no where but WB. Before leaving BD those Hindus exploited our people, committed treachery and sold their single home to different Muslims to earn crore and in one night fled away without even telling their closest neighbors. But after reaching in WB they fell prey to the hands of bigger cheaters than them to lose their money and started to apply old trick again to snatch local Muslim's land away. Bangla speaking Muslims that these Indians talked about were those from WB, who lost their homes to migrated Hindus but not from BD. But Milieus are over smart to play 'Odor pindi Vhodor Ghare' game. You see, when BSF tries to push Muslims of WB by putting Bdeshi level we find the clinical prove of such conniving scheme. So, from now on you know Bangla speaking Muslims not only live in BD but also in WB as well.



Oh really , Well Why these sudden increase in number of muslims in indian boader states in just 20 yes , they are more then of their local population, where they came from , bangali speaking muslims? ooh i forget they might came from north india and from souht and lean Bengali to enter bangladesh becasue they find more opportunity in Bangladesh then India .


----------



## SeaGull

eastwatch said:


> To see what kind of honey & milk country India is, I request a BD national to take a train journey from Howra station to Bombay. Before sunrise he will see millions of people, both men and women, are using open toilet under the sky. The visitor will see this for hundreds of miles.
> 
> Why should a BD citizen will adopt such a typical Indian lifestyle, unless he/she is not lured with sweet promises by a broker?




Your request>>>>Granted-

Just tell us where to buy this train ticket.


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> As I said before, nobody in his right mind will go for work in India unless he/she is lured by the sweet talking brokers. You better catch the brokers, then no one from BD will go to honey-soaked India.
> 
> In case of illegal immigrants from your NE and also from WB, they are coming on their own, because they know the language and local customs. Our people are not that jealous of these 500,000 Indians and do not encourage the police to catch and deport them. Moreover, many are the descendents of once BD nationals who had migrated to WB. We cannot just harm these people from WB, because basically they are our people.
> 
> Thinking of Indians and BD people are based on different philosophy. We believe RIZQ is given only by Allah, but a person has to earn this RIZQ by hard labour. So, when an illegal Indian immigrant works hard, Allah bestows him with money. People are not supposed to interfere in the matter of RIZQ by calling the police. Pet pe lath maarna ham bardasht nahin karte hai.
> 
> 5 million BD people have left to work in foreign countries. So, there are shortage of labour in agriculture. Apart from the half million Indians who work for garments, there are thousands of other Indian seasonal workers who work in farmlands in our eastern border.
> 
> BD people think it is the wish of Allah that the Indians earn their RIZQ in BD. We also do not think, presence of a half million Indian will ever give rise to the possibility of Indian domination. Situation and people's thinking may change in the future. But, the present situation in BD is what I have stated above.









These illegal Bangladeshis work as rickshaw pullers, construction workers, maids and other domestic help. Apparently 'land of honey and milk' is preferred over "Bangla 'candy' desh".


----------



## toxic_pus

SeaGull said:


> Just tell us where to buy this train ticket.


Here you go.

IRCTC Online Passenger Reservation Site.


----------



## SeaGull

toxic_pus said:


> Here you go.
> 
> IRCTC Online Passenger Reservation Site.


Thank you so much for lending your helping hand, toxic. I appreciate this gesture.


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> hahahaha.....you are funny!......you just show up and say bd is better than india in this that!......who are rahul and priyanka gandhi?......are they any ministers?.....,you take words too seriously which are meant solely for shantona!.......dont bluff off all rubbish living in tokyo ,my dear!.......i live in west bengal,and i know the number of bd illegal immigrants here in kolkata and also in new delhi!!!.......


To see my point, take a train ride from Kolkata (Hawra) to Bombay. When it is sunrise time you will see millions of Indians are using open latrines under the sky, both men and women. You will see this for hundreds of kms. 

Do you think, our social indicators are as low as India's? It was never and it will never be. Please ask your two Congress leaders, Rahul Gandhi and Priyanka Gandhi about the truth. They are contemplating social development in line with BD's achievements.

BD is far ahead of India in terms of all the social indicators. We already know what India is. Now, come to visit BD to see what we are despite all our poverty. India will never dominate BD, because India has no better things to offer to us and we do not want to learn your JAT PAT system and introduce it in BD.

And do not say so many hahaha---, it seems you are weeping.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## glomex

*What is bangladesh doing to overcome indian dominance?*

Some morons have been hired to spread anti India crap all over the internet......

Wow Thats a wonderful and forward looking step.....kudos to Bangladeshi political idiots.


----------



## leonblack08

Su 30mki said:


> bangali speaking muslims? *ooh i forget they might came from north india and from souht* and lean Bengali to enter bangladesh becasue they find more opportunity in Bangladesh then India .



What now you are refusing the fact that there are no Bengali speaking Muslims in India?

You don't even know your country properly.


----------



## agastya

leonblack08 said:


> What now you are refusing the fact that there are no Bengali speaking Muslims in India?
> 
> You don't even know your country properly.




sir you told of indian coming to bangla desh let me tell you my father owns a house in asansol which is in west bengal .constructed 5 years ago.
and guess who were the labour and masons they were bengali muslims who came from bangladesh to settle in murshidabad ..and later on moved to asansol (the industrial hub of west bengal) to work in constructions..and i have to admit they are quite good than local work


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> What now you are refusing the fact that there are no Bengali speaking Muslims in India?
> 
> You don't even know your country properly.



It seems Indians do not really know about their own population and demography. They should know that 28% of WB population are Bangla-speaking Muslims. Also, about 30% of population in Assam are Bangla-speaking Muslims.

Assamese Muslims will be dominating the politics of Assam in the near future. India may have a bleak future in the NE when disunity among the population is considered. Some people in NE want a separate country independent of India. 

So, India should think how to keep its own house in order, rather than grabbing a few inches of BD land here and there, and trying to dominate over BD.

BANGAL KE UPAR SIRF BANGALI RAJ KAREGA.


----------



## leonblack08

glomex said:


> *What is bangladesh doing to overcome indian dominance?*
> 
> Some morons have been hired to spread anti India crap all over the internet......
> 
> Wow Thats a wonderful and forward looking step.....kudos to Bangladeshi political idiots.



The person who started this thread is Russian and probably has Indian background.He does not post here,and is an admin. of an Indian forum.

Surely he was not hired to spread anti-India crap.


----------



## SeaGull

toxic_pus said:


> Here you go.
> 
> IRCTC Online Passenger Reservation Site.


While reiterating our friendship and our thanks for your unsolicited assistance - we do hope you are not directing us to the wrong counter, to spoil our intended sight seeing in India.


----------



## leonblack08

SeaGull said:


> While reiterating our friendship and our thanks for your unsolicited assistance - we do hope you are not directing us to the wrong counter, to spoil our intended sight seeing in India.





Check before buying tickets sire....who knows??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

SeaGull said:


> While reiterating our friendship and our thanks for your unsolicited assistance - we do hope you are not directing us to the wrong counter, to spoil our intended sight seeing in India.



While accepting your friendship and your thanks for my unsolicited assistance to your empty query - I can assure you, you won't be disappointed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SeaGull

toxic_pus said:


> While accepting your friendship and your thanks for my unsolicited assistance to your empty query - I can assure you, you won't be disappointed.


TOXIC- What is that you are brewing in your stew pot. The fire seems to be nowhere it is supposed to be - it is in your Behinds.


----------



## Jako

eastwatch said:


> BANGAL KE UPAR SIRF BANGALI RAJ KAREGA.


Hmmm....you say this when half of your fellow bangladeshis here are happy to accept a pakistani rule and identity and call for reformation of east pakistan!!!???........oh gosh, you all are so confused,you hate bnp you hate al.....so,who is left???.......have you ever been to india,or you are one of those idiots who just blabber stories told by your chacha-chachi-mashi-pishi!!?.......the other crap part of your post is not worth replying to


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> Hmmm....you say this when *half of your fellow bangladeshis here are happy to accept a pakistani rule* and identity and call for reformation of east pakistan!!!???........oh gosh, you all are so confused,you hate bnp you hate al.....so,who is left???.......have you ever been to india,or you are one of those idiots who just blabber stories told by your chacha-chachi-mashi-pishi!!?.......the other crap part of your post is not worth replying to



Jako please be decent. 

No its just very few(I mean it when I say very few) people who wants to be part of Pakistan again.Because we all know,we are better off now.Now is the time to have good relation with Pakistan as brothers but not become same country again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

I know who truly care out bd ,leo!....thats why i said HALF,buddy.......will you disagree,that some posts of a few bds here dont refer that way?........bengalis will rule bengal in future,but one as a nation but another with her united sisters.......no taking away from both,dont misunderstand my words mate

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> Hmmm....you say this when half of your fellow bangladeshis here are happy to accept a pakistani rule and identity and call for reformation of east pakistan!!!???........oh gosh, you all are so confused,you hate bnp you hate al.....so,who is left???.......have you ever been to india,or you are one of those idiots who just blabber stories told by your chacha-chachi-mashi-pishi!!?.......the other crap part of your post is not worth replying to



What do you mean by pakistani rule. We are Pakistani(Ideology) too. It's thriving in Bangladesh(east pakistan) once again. 

Ideology won't change by changing the name or flag of the Country. It's is still here and will be here Insh'Allah.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SeaGull

Yes Jako- We HATE BNP we HATE AL- We HATE Ershad and his Party. What have we left??

Its us, stupid. Can't you even see.

No Jako, we do not wish to be a part of Pakistan - Good relations>YES

And neither will it do Pakistan any good to have us back.

BTW - how are you doing? Haven't seen you in quite a while.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Well al zakir,i didn't start the 'bengali rule' fiasco here,eastwatch started it!......and does your take on the nation of bangladesh match his bengali ideology one?.....answer eastwatch not me,that would make your post less vulgar!!!.......and what is pakistani ideology?.....pakistan is a seperate nation,damn it!


----------



## Jako

SeaGull said:


> Yes Jako- We HATE BNP we HATE AL- We HATE Ershad and his Party. What have we left??
> 
> Its us, stupid. Can't you even see.
> 
> No Jako, we do not wish to be a part of Pakistan - Good relations>YES
> 
> And neither will it do Pakistan any good to have us back.
> 
> BTW - how are you doing? Haven't seen you in quite a while.



nodir joler sroter moto,jibontao chole jachche sir.....thanks for your concern!......btw,i was just replying to our dear friend eastwatch's quote,no need to be angry at me,as i was amazed to see such a statement when you get angry when bangladesh ir referred to only as 'bangla' or land of bengalis......anyways its your country,do what is good for bd,my good wishes to you and bd


----------



## SeaGull

Jako said:


> nodir joler sroter moto,jibontao chole jachche sir.....thanks for your concern!......btw,i was just replying to our dear friend eastwatch's quote,no need to be angry at me,as i was amazed to see such a statement when you get angry when bangladesh ir referred to only as 'bangla' or land of bengalis......anyways its your country,do what is good for bd,my good wishes to you and bd



Now don't be silly - how can I be angry at you of all people. 

See how I even made friends with Toxic_pus. Just ask him how good friends we both are.

*About Bangla - Bangladesh, these are all semantics that I feel we need not be so touchy or careful about. Say it in whatever form you feel best - we will know what you mean - OK?*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## leonblack08

@Search and destroy

Post it on that thread,where this will look relevant.Hope the thread starter there will have a good look at it.


----------



## toxic_pus

SeaGull said:


> TOXIC- What is that you are brewing in your stew pot. The fire seems to be nowhere it is supposed to be - it is in your Behinds.


Actually I am cooking. I am cooking a dish of 'mischief', thank you very much. 

Oh yes the fire. Actually, I am in the process of simmering it. You should taste it sometimes. Its goooood.

Or you can have my recipe.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

^^^^^^^^^

It must be very hot and spicey

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

^^^^^
teeheeheehee

O yes it is. It will burn you in the morning. (If you know what I mean)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SeaGull

toxic_pus said:


> ^^^^^
> teeheeheehee
> 
> O yes it is. It will burn you in the morning. (If you know what I mean)




*YOU SCOUNDREL*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Lonka guro!!!...,.we have a saying-khaoar theke ber korar somoy beshi jole!!!..,.,...lolz...,.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Al-zakir

United pakistan isn't possible because we have mushrik enemy between. What we need is to form a some kind of union. It will be good for both our nation. 

Bharat will be barricade by Islamic army and that will make me really happy.

Bharat dominance will be history as I see it.


----------



## Jako

Hmm.....so you want bharat to be nullified only for your religious belief,and blind hatred???.......man,we are so scared......bengalis are clever people(oh,i just beat my own drum!!!),they would'nt do such moronic act,they would retalliate when its reqd ,like they did in 1971........diplomacy and love for nation rightly overshadows religion this days,friend..,......look at saudis!!!


----------



## Righteous_Fire

leonblack08 said:


> Jako please be decent.
> 
> No its just very few(I mean it when I say very few) people who wants to be part of Pakistan again.Because we all know,we are better off now.Now is the time to have good relation with Pakistan as brothers but not become same country again.



Nicely said my Bangla brother  I wish we also had a Bangladesh flag love icon so I could use it now 



Al-zakir said:


> What do you mean by pakistani rule. We are Pakistani(Ideology) too. It's thriving in Bangladesh(east pakistan) once again.
> 
> Ideology won't change by changing the name or flag of the Country. It's is still here and will be here Insh'Allah.



Thats really nice to hear, even with the bad things your former countrymen did to you, you have a *BIG and NICE* heart 



SeaGull said:


> Yes Jako- We HATE BNP we HATE AL- We HATE Ershad and his Party. What have we left??
> 
> Its us, stupid. Can't you even see.
> 
> No Jako, we do not wish to be a part of Pakistan - Good relations>YES
> 
> And neither will it do Pakistan any good to have us back.
> 
> BTW - how are you doing? Haven't seen you in quite a while.



Nicely said 



Al-zakir said:


> United pakistan isn't possible because we have mushrik enemy between. What we need is to form a some kind of union. It will be good for both our nation.
> 
> Bharat will be barricade by Islamic army and that will make me really happy.
> 
> Bharat dominance will be history as I see it.



I see the humor is going SUPER   and LOVE Bangladesh.............. and for toxic PUS---------> Love India

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Al-zakir

righteous_fire said:


> Thats really nice to hear, even with the bad things your former countrymen did to you, you have a *BIG and NICE* heart



So this is supposedly coming from a Pakistani? 


Hey what your say about Swat valley. Pak army actually killing Taliban who took arm against the sovereignty of Pakistan. Innocent are dying as well.


----------



## M_Saint

Su 30mki said:


> Oh really , Well Why these sudden increase in number of muslims in indian boader states in just 20 yes , they are more then of their local population, where they came from , bangali speaking muslims? ooh i forget they might came from north india and from souht and lean Bengali to enter bangladesh becasue they find more opportunity in Bangladesh then India .



Ever saw the 'Blue Print' of engineering 'Ram Rajjay'? If not then check up with your Congressite or BJPite since both were same behind the veneer of democracy. Now listen to this very carefully, your army admitted to orchestrate fake militant encounter, your politicians broke historic Masjid and killed as well as maimed thousands of Muslims, while they were at the helm of power. And after visiting Spain, your Ex-Prime Minister Vajpayee commented that Muslims ruled Spaniard for 100s of years but hardly any signs or symbols were left over to carry their legacy on. Did you get my point where I was taking the conversation? *If state wants to leverage its power to isolate certain population then it can create scenario of 'Over flow of the Muslim population' near at border area type*. Now do brain storming on how it fits with your Ram Rajjay scheme, will ya?


----------



## raihan.iiuc

actually India all time try to destroy bangladesh in many way......Its not right?


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> Hmmm....you say this when half of your fellow bangladeshis here are happy to accept a pakistani rule and identity and call for reformation of east pakistan!!!???........oh gosh, you all are so confused,you hate bnp you hate al.....so,who is left???.......have you ever been to india,or you are one of those idiots who just blabber stories told by your chacha-chachi-mashi-pishi!!?.......the other crap part of your post is not worth replying to


There are people who do not easily accept the reality, nobody can help them. When Pakistan was divided into two in 1971, the eastern wing had a US$10b GDP out of a total GDP of $25b. Mujib govt started with a $34 worth of foreign exchange reserve. That 34 dollar has today increased to more than 7,500,000,000 dollar, not a small achievement.

The 10 billion dollar GDP is almost 100 billion dollar today. Hardly 5,000 Bangali were working in foreign countries during Pakistan time, and now the total people working abroad is about 5 million. Our garments, shipbuilding industries are world standard. If enough electricity is made available, then BD economy will be expanding from 8 to 10&#37; per year after 5 years from now.

Even with all these achievements, there remains a group of people who like to be ruled by others living 1500 miles apart. However, we also need these people to balance with some people who have too much of love for India.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Jako

Well said eastwatch!!!.....but bd wud do better with neither of the dalals......rather than cancelling each other,they are doubling bd's loss iop

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Spitfighter

raihan.iiuc said:


> actually India all time try to destroy bangladesh in many way......*Its not right*?



No, you are wrong. India isn't trying to 'destroy' Bangladesh. We have our own country to run. You people are just jittery because of India's growing stature. Typical of big power small power relations. 

China-Vietnam for eg.


----------



## arihant

Spitfighter said:


> No, you are wrong. India isn't trying to 'destroy' Bangladesh. We have our own country to run. You people are just jittery because of India's growing stature. Typical of big power small power relations.
> 
> China-Vietnam for eg.



Absouletly perfect example. We are fear of China and blame them similar is with India-Bangladesh, India-Pakistan, and China-USA.


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> Well said eastwatch!!!.....but bd wud do better with neither of the dalals......rather than cancelling each other,they are doubling bd's loss iop



Correctly put Jako.
Both type of dalals are ruining the country with double effect.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

eastwatch said:


> There are people who do not easily accept the reality, nobody can help them. When Pakistan was divided into two in 1971, the eastern wing had a US$10b GDP out of a total GDP of $25b. Mujib govt started with a $34 worth of foreign exchange reserve. That 34 dollar has today increased to more than 7,500,000,000 dollar, not a small achievement.
> 
> The 10 billion dollar GDP is almost 100 billion dollar today. Hardly 5,000 Bangali were working in foreign countries during Pakistan time, and now the total people working abroad is about 5 million. Our garments, shipbuilding industries are world standard. *If enough electricity is made available, then BD economy will be expanding from 8 to 10% per year after 5 years from now.*
> Even with all these achievements, there remains a group of people who like to be ruled by others living 1500 miles apart. However, we also need these people to balance with some people who have too much of love for India.




That is why the Awami league government has bought nuclear reactors from the Russians. These reactors will be operated by the Russians and they will sell electricity to you. The Tipaimukh dam issue is on hold because of the electricity generation issue only.


----------



## eastwatch

satishkumarcsc said:


> That is why the Awami league government has bought nuclear reactors from the Russians. These reactors will be operated by the Russians and they will sell electricity to you. The Tipaimukh dam issue is on hold because of the electricity generation issue only.


Yes, you are right about russian nuclear reactor. But, this will produce only 1000 MW. BD govt is planning to add a total of 7000MW during the next 5 yrs. Adequate power production will encourage heavy investment in industries, raise the output & export, and increase the GDP. I am expecting the GDP to more than double at the end of next 10 years. A strong economy always helps a country from dominance by its big neighbour.


----------



## TopCat

satishkumarcsc said:


> That is why the Awami league government has bought nuclear reactors from the Russians. These reactors will be operated by the Russians and they will sell electricity to you. The Tipaimukh dam issue is on hold because of the electricity generation issue only.



Reactors will not be operated by Russia. But total TOT is there in the deal. Russia will work intensively at the begining and provide fuel.

Tipaimuk is a worthless project for India and a pain in the a$$ for Bangladess.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Yes, you are right about russian nuclear reactor. But, this will produce only 1000 MW. BD govt is planning to add a total of 7000MW during the next 5 yrs. Adequate power production will encourage heavy investment in industries, raise the output & export, and increase the GDP. I am expecting the GDP to more than double at the end of next 10 years. A strong economy always helps a country from dominance by its big neighbour.



You are right on target. The mega projects AL has taken will take our GDP growth rate 10% and above if they could materialize. Only the deep sea port construction phase contribute to 1.2% more gdp growth rate within 3 years. Padma bridge will contribute at least to .5%. The power generation will add at least another 1% and Dhaka transport system should do 1%.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

eastwatch said:


> Yes, you are right about russian nuclear reactor. But, this will produce only 1000 MW. BD govt is planning to add a total of 7000MW during the next 5 yrs. Adequate power production will encourage heavy investment in industries, raise the output & export, and increase the GDP. I am expecting the GDP to more than double at the end of next 10 years. A strong economy always helps a country from dominance by its big neighbour.



reaching 1/7th of the targert needed in a single shot is hard. It can be done only by nuclear power. The other sources of power like wind, solar, hydro must also be harnessed.


----------



## TopCat

satishkumarcsc said:


> reaching 1/7th of the targert needed in a single shot is hard. It can be done only by nuclear power. The other sources of power like wind, solar, hydro must also be harnessed.



All the projects are finalized. Wind sollar is not an option in BD for now. we are going with furnace oil and coal for quick implementation within 3 years.


----------



## satishkumarcsc

iajdani said:


> All the projects are finalized. Wind sollar is not an option in BD for now. we are going with furnace oil and coal for quick implementation within 3 years.



Wind and solar are renewable energy source. They are one time investment and there are no Environmental implications. These must be in the cards but for later years...or if they start right now then it will be easy at the time of implementation.


----------



## TopCat

satishkumarcsc said:


> Wind and solar are renewable energy source. They are one time investment and there are no Environmental implications. These must be in the cards but for later years...or if they start right now then it will be easy at the time of implementation.



Feasibility study for wind has brought little promise for BD as we dont have the required wind speed in most part of the Bangladesh. Industrial solar energy is way too expensive for us but domestic use is wide spread now with some big NGOs are working in this field. Also some of the companies are setting up factories to build solar cell and panel in the country.


----------



## Khajur

eastwatch said:


> It seems Indians do not really know about their own population and demography. They should know that 28&#37; of WB population are Bangla-speaking Muslims. Also, about 30% of population in Assam are Bangla-speaking Muslims.
> 
> Assamese Muslims will be dominating the politics of Assam in the near future. India may have a bleak future in the NE when disunity among the population is considered. Some people in NE want a separate country independent of India.
> 
> So, India should think how to keep its own house in order, rather than grabbing a few inches of BD land here and there, and trying to dominate over BD.
> 
> BANGAL KE UPAR SIRF BANGALI RAJ KAREGA.



Keep dreaming ...if u think illegal Bangladeshi immigrants rushing in indian territoty will create separate independent country...then let me tell u...*u'll go back same way u came.*

*Its because of this sort of mentality indian ppl hate Bangladeshi immigrants*...shame on u ...otherwise they have no problms from Nepalese or srilankan tamil immigrants.
*U guys never deserved independent Bangladesh*.

one more thing, oneday its the local Bengali and Assami ppl will kick ur illegal immigrants back to Bdesh.


----------



## Khajur

sabir said:


> i had a lot of Bangladeshi friends in my college in Kolkata and met lot of Bangladeshi nationals who come for treatment in Kolkata( Honestly saying the hotels in FreeSchool Streets or Rafi Ahmed Kidwai road and private hospitals and nurshing homes in kolkata are prospering to some extent because of bangladeshi guests). Never heard from them Bangladesh has so many complains against India. Though aware of pro-India attitude of Sk Hassina camp and anti-India attitude of Khaleda Zia camp.



Now u can understand the true bangladeshi character,even pakistanis here would agree with me.


----------



## Khajur

arihant said:


> Absouletly perfect example. We are fear of China and blame them similar is with India-Bangladesh, India-Pakistan, and China-USA.



Tell me how many indians go the China to earn their livelihood or settle down permanently.

There are more Bangladeshi ppl in india than in any other country expect Bangladesh itself...after all that he whine india usurping their resources and *ever dream up breaking india who gave so many of them refuge and a new life india* beside contributing to independent Bangladesh with Blood and Sweat.

*In that respect pakistanis are much better...u find no pretensions no matter whatsoever... atleast what u see is what u get. *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Where did you find Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam? Hope, it is not from a story book. The Muslims are living there since 1250s. Read the history of Assam and the continuous conflict between Bengal and Assam, and how eventually the demography there changed little by little over the Centuries before you claim something absurd. Increase of Muslim demography in Assam is due to births after those periods of war and conflicts, and not migration from BD.

By the way, instead of an independent BD, what other status would you like to propose for BD and do you have the power to materialize what you say? We people are here since 1198 and have always been the dominating force in the eastern part of Hindustan except from 1757 - 1946. 

We decide our own status and we, and only we ourselves, have decided to establish an independent nation-State in the then east pakistan in 1971, and to do so we have sacrificed our blood. If you want a change, then come and sacrifice your own blood to undo Bangladesh. It will be a new experience to see the vegies giving blood to make a political change.

P.S : This post is in response to the post #254 written by khajur.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Su 30mki

eastwatch said:


> Where did you find Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam? Hope, it is not from a story book. The Muslims are living there since 1250s. Read the history of Assam and the continuous conflict between Bengal and Assam, and how eventually the demography there changed little by little over the Centuries before you claim something absurd. Increase of Muslim demography in Assam is due to births after those periods of war and conflicts, and not migration from BD.
> 
> By the way, instead of an independent BD, what other status would you like to propose for BD and do you have the power to materialize what you say? We people are here since 1198 and have always been the dominating force in the eastern part of Hindustan except from 1757 - 1946.
> 
> We decide our own status and we, and only we ourselves, have decided to establish an independent nation-State in the then east pakistan in 1971, and to do so we have sacrificed our blood. If you want a change, then come and sacrifice your own blood to undo Bangladesh. It will be a new experience to see the vegies giving blood to make a political change.
> 
> P.S : This post is in response to the post #254 written by khajur.



Gradually, the Muslim population in Assam , which was about *19 Lakhs in 1947*, increased to about *36 Lakhs within 25* years of Independence by 1972.

"The 1991 census shows that the Muslim population of the country increased by 4.02 million, or 65.4 7 per cent over that of 1971, in Assam the increase has been by 77.42 per cent. Muslims now form a majority in the district of Dhubri (70.42&#37, Goalpara (50.18%), Barpeta (56.07%) and Hailakandi (55.18%)"

It records that as a community the Muslims had registered an increase of 16.17 percent growth in 2001 figures

"According to a study conducted by a few scholars of Toronto University and the American Academy of Arts and Science, 15 Million Bangladesh nationals have infiltrated in India . According to another study done by another American organisation, namely, The Advancement of Science, 20 million Bangladesh nationals are presently staying in India" (The Silent Invasion by Hiranya Kumar Bhattacharyya, Spectrum Publications, Guwahatelhi, 2001, Page 83). Muslim infiltration from Bangladesh into India is somewhere between 10 millions to 20 millions (Pioneer dated 22.9. 2004 by S.Gurumurthy, a widely known economists). Despite these observations on infiltration, Bangladesh never accepted the illegal migration of its people and often blamed India for deliberately pushing out its principal religious minority to their territory. Infiltration being one of the reasons behind the troubled relation between the two countries but Bangladesh in assistance with Pakistan continues fighting against India for Islamic expansionism as a result Assam has become its first victim.

One may wonder how the Muslim population of Assam from19, *81857 in 1951 increased to 63,73,204 in 1991*. Census figure suggests over 30 percent growth in Muslim population of Assam after 1951.Taking into account the pace of growth rate between 1951 to 1991 the Muslim populatioin in Assam might have increased to at least 33 percent by 2005. It means the present Muslim population in the State might have increased to another 3 percent. *On the other hand Hindu population in the State decreased from 72.51 percent in 1971 to 67.13 percent in 1991.* It means the decrease rate of about 5 percent in 20 years.* If the trends are allowed to continue a day will come when indigenous people of State may come under Islamic subjugation and would ultimately be forced to face a serious threat to their identity as happened in the case of Kashmir* 

Well ... Say it now? accept reality...how these muslim people gorwn over the years , its means one Muslims couple producting 20 Kids , lol its unlikely

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> All the projects are finalized. Wind sollar is not an option in BD for now. we are going with furnace oil and coal for quick implementation within 3 years.


Yes, you are very correct. Wind, solar and all those fancy renewable energy sources are for limited uses such as to light, heat or cool the houses. Industries cannot yet be run by these power sources. 

BD has a vast reserve of coal, it is about 2,700 million tonnes. Once I had converted this volume of coal to the energy of gas, and I found it to be equivalent to more than 90 trillion cft of gas. In comparison, the gas reserve itself is only 13 to 23 trillion cft. 

It is okay if the BD govt opts for imported furnace oil and diesel at the moment. But, a time will certainly come when it will be necessary to extract coal to feed in the power houses in Rajshahi Division. 

By the way, the ash content of BD coal is about 4 to 5%. In comparison, the Indian coal's ash content is more than 30%. Our coal has more latent energy per ton than the Indian coal.

I think, industrial development and economic growth are the twin things that can help BD to resist Indian economic dominance, although I believe that the stronger BD economy becomes, the more there will be trades between BD and India. We like it or not, India will remain our source imports for many more years. So, we must be pragmatic and accept it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Khajur

eastwatch said:


> Where did you find Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam? Hope, it is not from a story book. The Muslims are living there since 1250s. Read the history of Assam and the continuous conflict between Bengal and Assam, and how eventually the demography there changed little by little over the Centuries before you claim something absurd. Increase of Muslim demography in Assam is due to births after those periods of war and conflicts, and not migration from BD.
> 
> By the way, instead of an independent BD, what other status would you like to propose for BD and do you have the power to materialize what you say? We people are here since 1198 and have always been the dominating force in the eastern part of Hindustan except from 1757 - 1946.
> 
> We decide our own status and we, and only we ourselves, have decided to establish an independent nation-State in the then east pakistan in 1971, and to do so we have sacrificed our blood. If you want a change, then come and sacrifice your own blood to undo Bangladesh. It will be a new experience to see the vegies giving blood to make a political change.
> 
> P.S : This post is in response to the post #254 written by khajur.



"*Where did you find Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam? Hope, it is not from a story book. The Muslims are living there since 1250s*."

R u Kidddding??

Growth of population in Assam has experienced a very high trajectory since the mid-decades of the 20th century. Population grew steadily from 3.29 million in 1901 to 6.70 million in 1941, *while it has increased unprecedentedly to 14.63 million in 1971 and 22.41 million in 1991 to reach the present level.* The growth in the western and southern districts was of *extreme high in nature mostly attributable to rapid influx of population from the then East Pakistan or Bangladesh.*

Assam - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also tell ur **** & Bull story to the *native Assamise * ...

*Deadly clashes break out in Assam *

At least 25 people have been killed in several days of violence in north-east India's Assam state, officials say. 

Police opened fire to disperse rioting groups and killed 14 people, a state government spokesman said. 

*The clashes broke out on Friday between Bodo tribespeople and Muslim settlers from Bangladesh in Udalguri district, and have spread to nearby areas. *

The groups have been fighting with bows and arrows, machetes and guns and several villages have been set on fire. 

*Long-running tension *

Police have imposed a curfew and have orders to shoot rioters on sight. 

On Sunday four people were killed when police shot into a group setting houses on fire in Dhola village in Darrang district said Assam state government spokesman, Dinesh Deka. 

Police also opened fire at several groups on Friday, killing another 10 people.
*There have been long-running tensions in Assam state between indigenous peoples and settlers*. 

Thousands of people have fled their homes in the latest wave of violence, seeking shelter in camps set up by the police. 

"The picture is hazy and compilation of casualty figures has become difficult because of the continuing arson," said another state government spokesman, Himanta Biswa Sarma. 

"We are mobilising all resources to control the situation." 

*Over the last two months, members of indigenous communities such as the Bodos have been targeting immigrant Muslims of Bengali descent, describing them as "illegal infiltrators" from Bangladesh, says the BBC's Subir Bhaumik in Calcutta. *

The Muslim leaders say most of their people came to Assam before Bangladesh came into existence in 1971 and obtained Indian citizenship legally, adds our correspondent.

BBC NEWS | South Asia | Deadly clashes break out in Assam

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

WHAT RAJIB SIKRI THINKS ABOUT BD-INDIA RELATIONSHIP
A reporting from the Naya Diganta.

Sorry, this report is in Bangla, so, if someone finds this report in English, I request him to post the same for reading by all the members. Thanks.

eastwatch


::Welcome to Daily Naya Diganta::


----------



## toxic_pus

^^ As usual, *eastwatch* has buried his face into the sand and pretending not to see *Su 30mki* and *Khajur*'s post.

If you can't see it, then its not there. As simple as that. Isn't it *eastwatch*


----------



## deepakthirdreich

toxic_pus said:


> ^^ As usual, *eastwatch* has buried his face into the sand and pretending not to see *Su 30mki* and *Khajur*'s post.
> 
> If you can't see it, then its not there. As simple as that. Isn't it *eastwatch*


show some respect to the elderly..although he does bear a grudge against india i urge fellow indians to tackle uncle EASTWATCH politely.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

We talked a lot about those illegal immigrant thing, which has no substance whatsoever. I am from sylhet region of former Assam and we had to go through referendum in 1947 and chose to be part of Pakistan, the other part of lower Assam chose to be part of India. But those referendum was so colse the it were just 49&#37;, 51% margin. The another reason, these 4 district in Assam became predominantly muslim because muslim were chased out of other part of NE and saught refuge in those Muslim dominant district close to Bangladesh border.


----------



## toxic_pus

deepakthirdreich said:


> show some respect to the elderly..although he does bear a grudge against india i urge fellow indians to tackle uncle EASTWATCH politely.


Respect is something that is earned and certainly not charitably distributed (I am done with charity). Since his appearance, *eastwatch* has only spread lies and when his bluffs are called by the members or is asked to back up his claim, he just puts his fingers in his ears, closes his eyes and sings LA LA LA LA LA.

That is not a exactly what you would expect of a elderly mature person.


----------



## toxic_pus

iajdani said:


> ...these 4 district in Assam became predominantly muslim because muslim were chased out of other part of NE and saught refuge in those Muslim dominant district close to Bangladesh border.


Instead of words, give us some data to chew on.

Here is a homework for you. Prove that the rise of muslim population in Assam has correlation with the decrease in muslim population in the 'other part of NE'. Once you have done that, feel free to provide evidence that muslims are 'chased out of other part of NE' and these 'chased out' muslims are the ones that are contributing to the increase of muslim population in Assam.

Since you are pretty much convinced that you are right, it will be a walk in the park for you. And in the process we will get to learn something.


----------



## TopCat

toxic_pus said:


> Instead of words, give us some data to chew on.
> 
> Here is a homework for you. Prove that the rise of muslim population in Assam has correlation with the decrease in muslim population in the 'other part of NE'. Once you have done that, feel free to provide evidence that muslims are 'chased out of other part of NE' and these 'chased out' muslims are the ones that are contributing to the increase of muslim population in Assam.
> 
> Since you are pretty much convinced that you are right, it will be a walk in the park for you. And in the process we will get to learn something.


For your apetite..........
http://www.assamtimes.org/hot-news/536.html
IDMC : Internal Displacement Monitoring Centre | Countries | India | Assam: Humanitarian needs of internally displaced are not met (January 2007)
Assam Muslims and IMDT Act, The Milli Gazette, Vol.5 No.24, MG 118 (16-31 Dec 04)
Assam Muslim History - a knol by Bazlur Rahman khan


----------



## toxic_pus

iajdani said:


> For your apetite..........
> Assam Times - Muslim Relief Camp in Selabela
> IDMC : Internal Displacement Monitoring Centre | Countries | India | Assam: Humanitarian needs of internally displaced are not met (January 2007)
> Assam Muslims and IMDT Act, The Milli Gazette, Vol.5 No.24, MG 118 (16-31 Dec 04)
> Assam Muslim History - a knol by Bazlur Rahman khan



Ho hum. You haven&#8217;t said anything that I don&#8217;t already know. 

Assam Times - Muslim Relief Camp in Selabela


> The relief camp in Selabela accommodates Muslims who were displaced in the conflict between the Muslims and the Bodos in 1993. They originally belong to Amteka, Amguri, Malivitha and Koila Moila. *The reason for this conflict was that they were migrants form Bangladesh who came to these villages in the 1970&#8217;s*&#8230;


As you can see, the so called &#8216;bengali muslims&#8217; that were &#8216;chased out&#8217; were not Indian muslims, but were Bangladeshis. These &#8216;bengali muslims&#8217; took refuge in India to escape the pleasantries of the brave Pak soldiers, but never went back after Bangladesh was formed. If you must know, roughly about 100,000 Bangladeshis stayed back in Assam and its neighboring region (Rajya Sabha Report of Committee of Petitions, 1982). So in effect it was a subsequent interstate migration of an international migration. The complaint, therefore continues to stand.

From the same link:


> There are 4 Muslim relief camps, the largest of which is in Selabela. We were told that the Selabela relief camp houses 1832 families, and the population was *9900*. The other relief camps are: Hapachara: 1332 families, population of *6265*; Balajan: 595 families, population *3080*; Tapatari: 60 families, population of *280*.


IDMC : Internal Displacement Monitoring Centre | Countries | India | Assam: Humanitarian needs of internally displaced are not met (January 2007)


> "Near Bijni, on the national highway, nearly *8,000* such Muslims live in huts on both sides of the road.


Regardless of the original nationality of these &#8216;bengali muslims&#8217;, the figures (27,525) are not even near the vicinity of being close to 77.42&#37; increase.

Let me point to you an amusing anachronism. The 77.42% increase is obtained by comparing census data of 1971 to 1991. But the interstate migration mentioned in your two above links was circa 1993. (The interstate refugee problem did blow up around that time) In other words, the figures of 1991 census couldn&#8217;t possibly have included these figures. These would have been included in the next census, the 2001 census. Your attempt to explain away the increase of muslim population in Assam between 1971 and 1991, as a result of interstate migration that had happened circa 1993, well after the census was concluded, is ingenious. Also, I am not sure, if census of 1971 included the refugees. If it doesn&#8217;t, then you have an even bigger problem.

Let me give you another interesting pointer to you. The decadal growth rate of muslim population in Assam, between 1991 and 2001 has been *29.30%*. In other words, it is showing signs of slowing down a little bit. Interesting part is that it was during this period of time that some anti-immigration schemes were implemented. Even more interesting part is that, it is also during this period of time that the majority of interstate migration of muslims from the NE states into Assam had taken place. This implies, that these interstate migrations are not contributing substantially to the demographic change, as you are trying to imply. If it had been so, it wouldn&#8217;t have shown this sign of slowing down, even after implementation of such anti-immigration schemes. 

Assam Muslims and IMDT Act, The Milli Gazette, Vol.5 No.24, MG 118 (16-31 Dec 04)


> The high growth rate of Indian Muslims living in Assam is due to their high birth rate, which is again due to their socio-economic backwardness. There has been no infiltration of Bangladeshi Muslims into the state in recent years.


If high birth rate is indeed the reason, then it would mean, that &#8216;bengali muslims&#8217; are breading at an average rate of over 10 issues per couple. This is an absurd figure. Conveniently, the author of the article doesn&#8217;t throw light on this aspect of the puzzle. He can&#8217;t explain, if the decadal population growth of Assam had been *34.98%* between 1951-61 and *34.95%* between 1961-71 (i.e. a *simple average of 34.96%* between 1951-71) then why did it suddenly shoot upto *53.26%* between 1971-91 [No census was held in Assam in 1981]. He can&#8217;t explain, if *growth rate of Hindu during 1971-91 was 41.89%* how come the *growth rate of muslims* during the same period was close to double that figure at *77.42%*.

Assam Muslim History - a knol by Bazlur Rahman khan
This link is a brief history of Assam. Serves no other purpose.

None of the links you have provided, prove anything, even remotely, that the rapid increase of muslim population in Assam is for reasons, which are substantially different from international migration from Bangladesh. Your claim, that &#8220;4 district in Assam became predominantly muslim because muslim were chased out of other part of NE and saught refuge in those Muslim dominant district close to Bangladesh border&#8221; also remains unsupported. The number of such &#8216;chased out&#8217; muslims are way too small to make 4 districts &#8216;predominantly muslims&#8217;. The subsequent slowing down of rate of increase of muslim population in Assam, in spite of such interstate migration, doesn&#8217;t help your case either.

PS: I would have loved to get into even greater details, particularly about those four states. Unfortunately, time is not permitting. May be some other day.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> If high birth rate is indeed the reason, then it would mean, that bengali muslims are breading at an average rate of over 10 issues per couple. This is an absurd figure. Conveniently, the author of the article doesnt throw light on this aspect of the puzzle. He cant explain, if the decadal population growth of Assam had been *34.98%* between 1951-61 and *34.95%* between 1961-71 (i.e. a *simple average of 34.96%* between 1951-71) then why did it suddenly shoot upto *53.26%* between 1971-91 [No census was held in Assam in 1981]. He cant explain, if *growth rate of Hindu during 1971-91 was 41.89%* how come the *growth rate of muslims* during the same period was close to double that figure at *77.42%*.


My dear toxic_pus, please note that Bangali Muslim women are really fertile, they bear many children. And the Muslim men also do not like abstinence. They would go after polygamy if the wives resist them for many days. When a husband of a woman dies, her relatives would quickly arrange for another marriage. So that, she would keep on breeding until she is past menstruation. 

Muslim people tend to eat foods like beef, mutton, chicken, fish etc whenever they can afford. They tend to eat less quantities of vegetables. They may suffer from high blood pressure in old age due to their unhealthy food habits, but it makes them physically strong when they are young. So, they do not like abstinence. This is how the women bear more children than other religious groups.

I think, this is why Muslim population rises faster than other groups. However, it is wonderful that Hindu population has also increased throughout India, except in Assam, for the last six decades. This may be because the Hindus have also changed their food habits little by little. But, not only in Assam, but also in Burma, the Hindu/Budhist population do not rise as fast as the Muslim population. I have heard these people follow abstinence since time immemorial. 

If the demographic change for Muslim population in Assam is 77.42% for twenty years from 1971 to 1991, then the rate of growth is about 2.9% per year. The rate of growth during the same period for Hindu population is about 2%, if their total increase is 41.89%. Both the figures are very natural. 

BD population do not have to migrate to Assam to increase the Muslim population there. Only two decades ago, Muslim population in BD increased at more than 3% per anum (Hindu birth rate is always lower than the Muslims here). But, we do not fingerpoint at India for this increase. 

Birth control program is very successful in BD and the present rate of increase here is only 1.4%. How it is possible then for us to export so many working hands to Assam to settle there permanently when we can send the same hands to the middle east from where they can send us billions of dollars!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> My dear toxic_pus, please note that Bangali Muslim women are really fertile, they bear many children. And the Muslim men also do not like abstinence. They would go after polygamy if the wives resist them for many days. When a husband of a woman dies, her relatives would quickly arrange for another marriage. So that, she would keep on breeding until she is past menstruation.
> 
> Muslim people tend to eat foods like beef, mutton, chicken, fish etc whenever they can afford. They tend to eat less quantities of vegetables. They may suffer from high blood pressure in old age due to their unhealthy food habits, but it makes them physically strong when they are young. So, they do not like abstinence. This is how the women bear more children than other religious groups.
> 
> I think, this is why Muslim population rises faster than other groups. However, it is wonderful that Hindu population has also increased throughout India, except in Assam, for the last six decades. This may be because the Hindus have also changed their food habits little by little. But, not only in Assam, but also in Burma, the Hindu/Budhist population do not rise as fast as the Muslim population. I have heard these people follow abstinence since time immemorial.















My dear *eastwatch*. Thank you for the entertainment. Haven&#8217;t laughed this hard in a long long time. 

Basically your argument is that muslim men are horny as a horse and the Bengali muslim women are so fertile that whispering the word &#8216;sex&#8217; into their ears, makes them pregnant. 

Ok. You win, I loose. 



> If the demographic change for Muslim population in Assam is 77.42&#37; for twenty years from 1971 to 1991, then the rate of growth is about *2.9%* per year. The rate of growth during the same period for Hindu population is about 2%, if their total increase is 41.89%. Both the figures are very natural.


You mean *3.9%*? Yes of course it is natural. With the kind of reasoning you are armed with, even 100% growth rate in 20 years would be normal. After all it is about super horny muslim men and super fertile Bengali muslim women. That is a deadly cocktail, I tell ya. 


> BD population do not have to migrate to Assam to increase the Muslim population there. Only two decades ago, Muslim population in BD increased at more than 3% per anum (Hindu birth rate is always lower than the Muslims here). But, *we do not fingerpoint at India for this increase*.


Why would you. The stallion that you guys are. 


> *Birth control program is very successful in BD* and the present rate of increase here is only 1.4%.


I am disappointed. The stallions are forced to shoot blanks now.


> How it is possible then for us to export so many working hands to Assam to settle there permanently when we can send the same hands to the middle east from where they can send us billions of dollars!


Because it is easier and cheaper. The illegal Bangaldeshis in India work mostly as rickshaw pullers, maids or working hands in the fields. Not exactly the kind that one would put on a plane and send to middle east.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

In my honest opinion Eastwatch sir,that really was a childish reply.I don't know you were being sarcastic or what.I hope you were joking.A bit more detailed and scientific reply about this would help clear the confusion.

Eating habit does influence population growth.For example,in south Asia.Plus South Asian people generally reach puberty earlier than other regions.But that refers to people of all religion.Not just muslims.


----------



## Jako

Hahahaha,eastwatch!....you really cracked me up.....hahahah.....eating habit doesn't influence sperm count my dear ,not in the similar eating habits of hindu and muslim bengalis for sure!


----------



## deepakthirdreich

toxic_pus said:


> Respect is something that is earned and certainly not charitably distributed (I am done with charity). Since his appearance, *eastwatch* has only spread lies and when his bluffs are called by the members or is asked to back up his claim, he just puts his fingers in his ears, closes his eyes and sings LA LA LA LA LA.


 i


----------



## deepakthirdreich

eastwatch said:


> My dear toxic_pus, please note that Bangali Muslim women are really fertile, they bear many children. And the *Muslim men also do not like abstinence*. They would go after polygamy if the wives resist them for many days. When a husband of a woman dies, her relatives would quickly arrange for another marriage. So that, she would keep on breeding until she is past menstruation.
> 
> Muslim people tend to eat foods like beef, mutton, chicken, fish etc whenever they can afford. They tend to eat less quantities of vegetables. They may suffer from high blood pressure in old age due to their unhealthy food habits, but it makes them physically strong when they are young. So, they do not like abstinence. This is how the women bear more children than other religious groups.
> 
> I think, this is why Muslim population rises faster than other groups. However, it is wonderful that Hindu population has also increased throughout India, except in Assam, for the last six decades. This may be because the Hindus have also changed their food habits little by little. But, not only in Assam, but also in Burma, the Hindu/Budhist population do not rise as fast as the Muslim population. I have heard these people follow abstinence since time immemorial.
> 
> If the demographic change for Muslim population in Assam is 77.42&#37; for twenty years from 1971 to 1991, then the rate of growth is about 2.9% per year. The rate of growth during the same period for Hindu population is about 2%, if their total increase is 41.89%. Both the figures are very natural.
> 
> BD population do not have to migrate to Assam to increase the Muslim population there. Only two decades ago, Muslim population in BD increased at more than 3% per anum (Hindu birth rate is always lower than the Muslims here). But, we do not fingerpoint at India for this increase.
> 
> Birth control program is very successful in BD and the present rate of increase here is only 1.4%. How it is possible then for us to export so many working hands to Assam to settle there permanently when we can send the same hands to the middle east from where they can send us billions of dollars!


 WAIT- NO CANT HOLD IT  
WHAT A NUTJOB  IF GOD DOES EXIST THEN YOU WOULD BE ON TOP OF THE LIST .. . . ... ... OF HIS BIGGEST BLUNDERS.
Uncle do you even think for a sec before posting your comments and do you really believe these stuff.if this goes on sooner or later you will claim that the credit for the rise of islamic empire goes to the eating habits of the muslims. MAN .look uncle if you dont have anything constructive for the debate just read what others have to say(i do that) there is no need to post your lame thoughts..all it would do is provoke others.


----------



## Khajur

eastwatch said:


> My dear toxic_pus, please note that Bangali Muslim women are really fertile, they bear many children. And the Muslim men also do not like abstinence. They would go after polygamy if the wives resist them for many days. When a husband of a woman dies, her relatives would quickly arrange for another marriage. So that, she would keep on breeding until she is past menstruation.
> 
> Muslim people tend to eat foods like beef, mutton, chicken, fish etc whenever they can afford. They tend to eat less quantities of vegetables. They may suffer from high blood pressure in old age due to their unhealthy food habits, but it makes them physically strong when they are young. So, they do not like abstinence. This is how the women bear more children than other religious groups.
> 
> I think, this is why Muslim population rises faster than other groups. However, it is wonderful that Hindu population has also increased throughout India, except in Assam, for the last six decades. This may be because the Hindus have also changed their food habits little by little. But, not only in Assam, but also in Burma, the Hindu/Budhist population do not rise as fast as the Muslim population. I have heard these people follow abstinence since time immemorial.
> 
> If the demographic change for Muslim population in Assam is 77.42&#37; for twenty years from 1971 to 1991, then the rate of growth is about 2.9% per year. The rate of growth during the same period for Hindu population is about 2%, if their total increase is 41.89%. Both the figures are very natural.
> 
> BD population do not have to migrate to Assam to increase the Muslim population there. Only two decades ago, Muslim population in BD increased at more than 3% per anum (Hindu birth rate is always lower than the Muslims here). But, we do not fingerpoint at India for this increase.
> 
> Birth control program is very successful in BD and the present rate of increase here is only 1.4%. How it is possible then for us to export so many working hands to Assam to settle there permanently when we can send the same hands to the middle east from where they can send us billions of dollars!



*This is hall of fame stuff.*

U in ur immese knowledge classified Bengali muslim men always horny as hell and Bengali women as very fertile .Wow what a revelation,must be based on personal experience as i guess.

Thanks for being so honest as u poured ur heart out even if its only showed how much garbage its had stockpiled.


----------



## lein303

> eastwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did you find Bangladeshi immigrants in Assam? Hope, it is not from a story book. The Muslims are living there since 1250s. Read the history of Assam and the continuous conflict between Bengal and Assam, and how eventually the demography there changed little by little over the Centuries before you claim something absurd. Increase of Muslim demography in Assam is due to births after those periods of war and conflicts, and not migration from BD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you must be hallucinating. I know for a fact deep down you know that bangladeshi immigration/migration to india is in the fold of hundreds of thousans if not millions. I personally know 3 bangladeshis who worked at the bangali embassy in american, before that they were assigned to india. They were first deported from india due to there over stay later they were reasigned there new duty to america and until this day have not left (overstay of 5 years)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way, instead of an independent BD, what other status would you like to propose for BD and do you have the power to materialize what you say? We people are here since 1198 and have always been the dominating force in the eastern part of Hindustan except from 1757 - 1946.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dont mean to be the devils advocate but why dont you guys just become a part of the indian union. Culturally, lingusticly (which you hard fought for), and ethnicly you are the same as your brothers over the border. If I remember correctly bangladesh is a secular country and this reaffirmed within the preamble of your constitution. Once again you share the same ideals as your older brother
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We decide our own status and we, and only we ourselves, have decided to establish an independent nation-State in the then east pakistan in 1971, and to do so we have sacrificed our blood. If you want a change, then come and sacrifice your own blood to undo Bangladesh. It will be a new experience to see the vegies giving blood to make a political change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a sad understanding of history and present day affairs. Without active indian involvement your country wouldnt exist. You are aware the the mukti bahini was organized within india by the indian army with rebel exiles? You are aware that india diverted pak forces on the west end to stop supply? And maybe you have forgotten the many indians who lost their lives only to have the thorn remaining in their side? Keep telling yourself that you succumbed all odds and got independance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S : This post is in response to the post #254 written by khajur.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And this is my response to your fantasy beliefs
Click to expand...


----------



## lein303

After reading this thread Ive come to the conclusion that Eastwatch is very misguided and needs to be educated

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> My dear *eastwatch*. Thank you for the entertainment. Haven&#8217;t laughed this hard in a long long time.
> 
> Basically your argument is that muslim men are horny as a horse and the Bengali muslim women are so fertile that whispering the word &#8216;sex&#8217; into their ears, makes them pregnant.
> Ok. You win, I loose.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is discouraging that you found entertainment in my post, but not facts. Read the Census reports of India in 1871 and 1891. Rate of increase of Muslim population in Bengal Presidency was much higher than the then Hindu population. The reasons behind this is mostly social, but also due to the food habit of the Muslim population.
> 
> Social factors are, 1) Early marriage for both boys and girls in those days, 2) Polygamy, 3) Widow marriage, 4) Marriage of divorced women.
> 
> During those 20 years between the two Censuses, it was found the Muslim population increased by more than 1&#37; per year, but the Hindu population increased by much below 1%. I do not have the Census reports right in my hand to give you the exact figures. But, neither I am telling a lie nor I am joking.
> 
> I believe many Muslims in Assam are still the slaves of this old cultural habit. There was a time when the increase of population in the then east pakistan was 3.5% per year, but now it is only 1.4%. Birth control effort has been a great success in the present BD.
> 
> To bring the Muslim population growth under control, Indian govt must make great efforts for family planning in Assam. I have heard that the Burmese and non-Muslim population, who are mostly Mongoloid, in the NE follow abstinence TO CONTROL BIRTH since historical time. Check the facts before you further abuse others with your barbs.


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> You mean [B]3.9&#37;[/B]? Yes of course it is natural. With the kind of reasoning you are armed with, even 100% growth rate in 20 years would be normal. After all it is about super horny muslim men and super fertile Bengali muslim women. That is a deadly cocktail, I tell ya.
> [/quote]
> I said 2.9% and I repeat it is 2.9%, and not 3.9% as you have noted. You said an increase of population by 77.42% during a span of 20 yrs, isn't it? If 100 is COMPOUNDED by 2.9% per year, then at the end of 20 years the figure reaches 77.42%. The logarithmic formula is probably as follows:
> 
> log100 + n.log(1+ x%) = log177.42
> 
> whereby, n = number of years = 20
> x% = percentage of increase per year that we want to calculate
> 177.42 = Base figure of 100 + increase of 77.42
> 
> I may have wrongly written the formula, you can check it either with a Banker or an engineer. But, the per anum increase (x%) of Assam Muslim population from 1971 to 1991 will be no more than 2.9%. This is not an absurd increase that needs migration from BD.
> 
> Note the concentration of muslim population near BD border. It seems people from other Assam Districts tend to move towards those Districts which are adjacent to BD. It could be due to fear of security in far away districts.


----------



## eastwatch

leonblack08 said:


> In my honest opinion Eastwatch sir,that really was a childish reply.I don't know you were being sarcastic or what.I hope you were joking.A bit more detailed and scientific reply about this would help clear the confusion.
> 
> Eating habit does influence population growth.For example,in south Asia.Plus South Asian people generally reach puberty earlier than other regions.But that refers to people of all religion.Not just muslims.


Before giving up on me, please read my last two posts regarding the possible causes of Assam muslim population increase. Thanks for your warning and I will be more serious in writing my future posts. But, I thought toxic_pus would enjoy my way of writing. It is just a discussion forum and not a war field. Everybody should take it easy. Focus your eyes away from the small computer screen, the real world is so big. But now, I find Indians will remain forever jealous of BD. They will find faults with anything BD. 

Now, they are claiming Muslims are migrating to Assam to do rickshaw pulling jobs, as if all the Hindus of India belong to MAHARAJA class. It is all ridiculous. I just do not understand how a man can degrade another humanbeing just because of his profession. Now, I see it is only possible for that JAT PAT infested Hindus of India, where some people are regarded below animals, who cannot even be touched.

It is interesting to note that when this thread is all about overcoming Indian domination of BD, the Indians are trying here to protect themselves from being dominated by the Bangladeshis. They themselves feel threatened by us. Some people say, today or tomorrow there will be another Kashmir in the NE of India. Kashmir has easy access for Indian security forces, but NE will remain far away.


----------



## Developereo

lein303 said:


> Dont mean to be the devils advocate but why dont you guys just become a part of the indian union. Culturally, lingusticly (which you hard fought for), and ethnicly you are the same as your brothers over the border. If I remember correctly bangladesh is a secular country and this reaffirmed within the preamble of your constitution. Once again you share the same ideals as your older brother



Yikes!

Yet another Indian masquerading as a Pakistani.
Deception is a cowardly tactic.
At least be a man and wear your colors proudly!


----------



## Developereo

Su 30mki said:


> According to a study conducted by a *few scholars* [...] Bangladesh nationals have *infiltrated* in India .[...] (The Silent *Invasion* by *Hiranya Kumar Bhattacharyya*, [...]). *Muslim infiltration* from Bangladesh into India [...] (by *S.Gurumurthy*, a widely known economists). Despite these observations on *infiltration*, Bangladesh never accepted [...] *Infiltration* being one of the reasons behind the troubled relation between the two countries but Bangladesh in assistance with Pakistan continues fighting against India for *Islamic expansionism* as a result Assam has become its first *victim*.



Quoting vituperative, hyperbole filled rants by Hindu bigots is not conducive to rational discussion.



Khajur said:


> Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



Wikipedia is an example of mob rule. It has never been a definitive source of information on controversial topics, especially considering the anti-Muslim bias of its editors.



Khajur said:


> There have been long-running tensions in Assam state between indigenous peoples and settlers [...] said another state *government spokesman, Himanta Biswa Sarma.*
> 
> [...] "*illegal infiltrators*" from Bangladesh, says the BBC's Subir Bhaumik in Calcutta.



More biased, one-sided "reporting" by anti-Muslim media.



toxic_pus said:


> The illegal Bangaldeshis in India work mostly as rickshaw pullers, maids or working hands in the fields. Not exactly the kind that one would put on a plane and send to middle east.



Unmitigated, blatantly racist stereotyping. Thanks for showcasing your bigotry.


----------



## Su 30mki

eastwatch said:


> toxic_pus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My dear *eastwatch*. Thank you for the entertainment. Haven&#8217;t laughed this hard in a long long time.
> 
> Basically your argument is that muslim men are horny as a horse and the Bengali muslim women are so fertile that whispering the word &#8216;sex&#8217; into their ears, makes them pregnant.
> Ok. You win, I loose.
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> It is discouraging that you found entertainment in my post, but not facts. Read the Census reports of India in 1871 and 1891. Rate of increase of Muslim population in Bengal Presidency was much higher than the then Hindu population. The reasons behind this is mostly social, but also due to the food habit of the Muslim population.
> 
> Social factors are, 1) Early marriage for both boys and girls in those days, 2) Polygamy, 3) Widow marriage, 4) Marriage of divorced women.
> 
> During those 20 years between the two Censuses, it was found the Muslim population increased by more than 1&#37; per year, but the Hindu population increased by much below 1%. I do not have the Census reports right in my hand to give you the exact figures. But, neither I am telling a lie nor I am joking.
> 
> I believe many Muslims in Assam are still the slaves of this old cultural habit. There was a time when the increase of population in the then east pakistan was 3.5% per year, but now it is only 1.4%. Birth control effort has been a great success in the present BD.
> 
> To bring the Muslim population growth under control, Indian govt must make great efforts for family planning in Assam. I have heard that the Burmese and non-Muslim population, who are mostly Mongoloid, in the NE follow abstinence TO CONTROL BIRTH since historical time. Check the facts before you further abuse others with your barbs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their is diff between 1% and 30% and if i taken one pregent bangali women is give birth to 20 kids , means from 20 years to 40 years she only give birth???
> 
> Oh man ,,, where you bring these figure form 18 century , kindly post the source of your information.....
> 
> 
> And BTW from your same logic, what should be the Bangladesh population should be now? more then 2 Billion if your logic applies in Bangladesh...
Click to expand...


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> It is discouraging that you found entertainment in my post, but not facts. Read the Census reports of India in 1871 and 1891. Rate of increase of Muslim population in Bengal Presidency was much higher than the then Hindu population. The reasons behind this is mostly social, but also due to the food habit of the Muslim population.
> 
> Social factors are, 1) Early marriage for both boys and girls in those days, 2) Polygamy, 3) Widow marriage, 4) Marriage of divorced women.
> 
> During those 20 years between the two Censuses, it was found the Muslim population increased by more than 1&#37; per year, but the Hindu population increased by much below 1%. I do not have the Census reports right in my hand to give you the exact figures. But, neither I am telling a lie nor I am joking.
> 
> I believe many Muslims in Assam are still the slaves of this old cultural habit. There was a time when the increase of population in the then east pakistan was 3.5% per year, but now it is only 1.4%. Birth control effort has been a great success in the present BD.
> 
> To bring the Muslim population growth under control, Indian govt must make great efforts for family planning in Assam. I have heard that the Burmese and non-Muslim population, who are mostly Mongoloid, in the NE follow abstinence TO CONTROL BIRTH since historical time. Check the facts before you further abuse others with your barbs.





eastwatch said:


> I said 2.9% and I repeat it is 2.9%, and not 3.9% as you have noted. You said an increase of population by 77.42% during a span of 20 yrs, isn't it? If 100 is COMPOUNDED by 2.9% per year, then at the end of 20 years the figure reaches 77.42%. The logarithmic formula is probably as follows:
> 
> log100 + n.log(1+ x%) = log177.42
> 
> whereby, n = number of years = 20
> x% = percentage of increase per year that we want to calculate
> 177.42 = Base figure of 100 + increase of 77.42
> 
> I may have wrongly written the formula, you can check it either with a Banker or an engineer. But, the per anum increase (x%) of Assam Muslim population from 1971 to 1991 will be no more than 2.9%. This is not an absurd increase that needs migration from BD.
> 
> Note the concentration of muslim population near BD border. It seems people from other Assam Districts tend to move towards those Districts which are adjacent to BD. It could be due to fear of security in far away districts.



You don&#8217;t give up easy. Do you? Even if you have put both your feet, upto your knee, in you mouth, you would continue to push it. Fine. If you so wish. Pay attention to the following data:

Decadal growth rate of population in Assam has been *34.98%* between 1951-61; *34.95%* between 1961-71 (i.e. *a simple average of 34.96%* between 1951-71); *53.26%* between 1971-91 and *18.92%* in 1991-2001. During the same periods, the growth of Muslim population in Assam was *38.55%*; *29.89%* (i.e. *a simple average of 34.22%* between 1951-71); *77.42%* and *29.30%* respectively. There is a clear spike in rate of increase in total population of Assam during the period *1971-91*. Curiously, during the same period, there is a heavy spike in the muslim population growth in Assam. Then, from 1991 onwards, as the muslim population shows a slight sign of slowing down in growth, the total population also shows a slowdown.

If we assume that your childish theory is right, it would mean, that muslims are horny, all right, but during 1971-1991, they suddenly became super horny and then from 1991, they again went back from being super horny to just horny.

Explain this statistical correlation Mr Einstein. 

Coming back to your gibberish. Now, it is your responsibility to prove that &#8216;muslim&#8217; growth rate is higher than &#8216;hindu&#8217; growth rate or for that matter growth rate of any other non-muslim people, under similar social, economic and political conditions. You must quote a research paper that has been peer reviewed and published in a scientific journal, which has a decent credibility in the academia.

They say, a wise men think twice before speaking. A buffoon speaks twice before thinking. You have literally proved the later.

PS: There is enough statistical evidence that infiltration from East Pakistan started way back from early 50s. It continues to this day. It is not possible to provide all data and explain everything in details in the limited space of a forum. Time is also a major factor.


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> *It is discouraging that you found entertainment in my post*, but not facts.





eastwatch said:


> But, *I thought toxic_pus would enjoy my way of writing*.


First you are 'disappointed' that I enjoyed your post, and then you whine to Leon that your post was indeed meant for my enjoyment. Man, you can't even write two posts without contradicting yourself.

Forgot your medication again..?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Su 30mki said:


> eastwatch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Their is diff between 1% and 30% and if i taken one pregent bangali women is give birth to 20 kids , means from 20 years to 40 years she only give birth???
> 
> Oh man ,,, where you bring these figure form 18 century , kindly post the source of your information.....
> 
> And BTW from your same logic, what should be the Bangladesh population should be now? more then 2 Billion if your logic applies in Bangladesh...
> 
> 
> 
> If you do not know arithmatics, then go to a nearby primary school and learn. Then come and fight, I do not like to answer posts that come from the uneducated ones. Just shut your mouth up, you idiot Indian.
Click to expand...


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> You dont give up easy. Do you? Even if you have put both your feet, upto your knee, in you mouth, you would continue to push it. Fine. If you so wish. Pay attention to the following data:
> 
> Decadal growth rate of population in Assam has been *34.98%* between 1951-61; *34.95%* between 1961-71 (i.e. *a simple average of 34.96%* between 1951-71); *53.26%* between 1971-91 and *18.92%* in 1991-2001. During the same periods, the growth of Muslim population in Assam was *38.55%*; *29.89%* (i.e. *a simple average of 34.22%* between 1951-71); *77.42%* and *29.30%* respectively. There is a clear spike in rate of increase in total population of Assam during the period *1971-91*. Curiously, during the same period, there is a heavy spike in the muslim population growth in Assam. Then, from 1991 onwards, as the muslim population shows a slight sign of slowing down in growth, the total population also shows a slowdown.
> 
> If we assume that your childish theory is right, it would mean, that muslims are horny, all right, but during 1971-1991, they suddenly became super horny and then from 1991, they again went back from being super horny to just horny.
> 
> Explain this statistical correlation Mr Einstein.
> 
> Coming back to your gibberish. Now, it is your responsibility to prove that muslim growth rate is higher than hindu growth rate or for that matter growth rate of any other non-muslim people, under similar social, economic and political conditions. You must quote a research paper that has been peer reviewed and published in a scientific journal, which has a decent credibility in the academia.
> 
> They say, a wise men think twice before speaking. A buffoon speaks twice before thinking. You have literally proved the later.
> 
> PS: There is enough statistical evidence that infiltration from East Pakistan started way back from early 50s. It continues to this day. It is not possible to provide all data and explain everything in details in the limited space of a forum. Time is also a major factor.


Go and check the logarithmic formula I have written, then come and challenge me if you find 2.9% per anum increase of population is incorrect. You are quoting all those newspapermen, who keep on roaming the mountains, rivers and seven seas to find clue of a news that can be sensitive and people would pay money to buy it.

You will learn many things if you visit the nearest Census office to check the reality. They will also teach you how population increase can be different in different ages for any given society of the same HORNY (or unHORNY) males and females. I hope you are not an intellectually bankrupt stupid, or too old to learn a subject.

Please do not come with trash anymore. I am talking this to all the JAT PAT believing Indian Hindu bigots, but not our Hindus. Because they are different from the mean-minded Indians. And do not quarrel like women. Men start quarrelling like a woman when he loses his HORNYness. Talk to your doctor, he will certify it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> Go and check the logarithmic formula I have written, *then come and challenge me if you find 2.9&#37; per anum increase of population is incorrect*. You are quoting all those newspapermen, who keep on roaming the mountains, rivers and seven seas to find clue of a news that can be sensitive and people would pay money to buy it.


Re bold: Strawman. Show me where I have contested that 2.9% increase is incorrect. In fact I didn't even bother to check if it is correct or wrong, because, my line of argument didn't need per year increase rate. As usual you have no clue to what my argument is.

I will again quote myself and give you another opportunity to redeem yourself.


> Decadal growth rate of population in Assam has been *34.98%* between 1951-61; *34.95%* between 1961-71 (i.e. *a simple average of 34.96%* between 1951-71); *53.26%* between 1971-91 and *18.92%* in 1991-2001. During the same periods, the growth of Muslim population in Assam was *38.55%*; *29.89%* (i.e. *a simple average of 34.22%* between 1951-71); *77.42%* and *29.30%* respectively. There is a clear spike in rate of increase in total population of Assam during the period *1971-91*. Curiously, during the same period, there is a heavy spike in the muslim population growth in Assam. Then, from 1991 onwards, as the muslim population shows a slight sign of slowing down in growth, the total population also shows a slowdown.


Explain the spike and its correlations.


> You will learn many things if you visit the nearest Census office to check the reality. They will also teach you how population increase can be different in different ages for any given society of the same HORNY (or unHORNY) males and females. I hope you are not an intellectually bankrupt stupid, or too old to learn a subject.


You still haven't been able to provide any peer reviewed scientific study to back your claim up. You are so full of yourself that you can't even see that you have become a complete laughing stock and an embarrassment to your countrymen. Keep digging deeper into your own sh!t. 


> Please do not come with trash anymore.


Yes of course. Census data and direct statistical correlations with the spikes in population increase are indeed 'trash', particularly when these can't be wished away. Hey do that stuff that you are so good at. Stick your fingers in your ears, shut your eyes and go "LALALALALALA...I CAN'T HEAR YOU...LALALALALALA"


> I am talking this to all the JAT PAT believing Indian Hindu bigots, but not our Hindus. Because they are different from the mean-minded Indians. And do not quarrel like women. Men start quarrelling like a woman when he loses his HORNYness. Talk to your doctor, he will certify it.


My two year old niece has more brains than you.


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> If the demographic change for Muslim population in Assam is 77.42% for twenty years from 1971 to 1991, then the rate of growth is about 2.9% per year. *The rate of growth during the same period for Hindu population is about 2%, if their total increase is 41.89%*. Both the figures are very natural.


I remember now why I sought clarification if muslim rate of growth was 2.9% or 3.9%. You had actually said that hindu rate of growth was 2%, which is the approximate simple average of decadal growth rate of 41.89% and 3.9% is the approximate simple average of decadal growth rate of 77.42%.

When you clarified that you have computed the average exponential growth rate (AEGR), I took it for granted that growth rate that you had attributed to the hindus is also correct. I had completely forgotten that it was simple average.

Now that I have done my own calculations, it turns out that AEGR for muslims in Assam during 1971-91 was indeed 2.9%. But the during the same time AEGR of Hindus was *1.76%*, and certainly not 2%.

Why did you lie? 

Now if you say that sun rises in the East, I have to stay awake the whole night just to check that it actually rises in the East.


----------



## idune

toxic_pus said:


> My two year old niece has more brains than you.




uha, you also mean to imply your intellect if there is any, is less than your two years old niece. Why aren't we surprise??

Beyond that, whole indian migration myth had been set based on indian cunning and despicable ethnic cleansing plan; that is Indian plan of ethnic cleansing of its Bengali speaking Muslim population. And for that Indians treat and call every Bengali speaking Muslims Indians as Bangladeshi. india round up Bengali speaking Muslims just like nazi's did and push them to Bangladesh through various border points. This is also another part part of indian ethnic cleansing plan. When Indians rolled out repression against Mulims, many of them thought and found north east to be rather out of the way place. So any concocted stats Indian present about Bangladeshi migration is in *many ways *creation from Indian own Muslim and minority repression.

Another Indian Indian deception expose their agenda wide open. Indians accuses Bangladesh to be involved with NE independent movement. Yet these very groups who are seeking independence from India are repressing Bengali speaking population. So why would Bangladesh help groups that are repressing Bengali speaking Indian migrants or as Indian deceptively call them Bangladeshi? Only Indian pathological lie and deception can be answer of such contradiction.


----------



## toxic_pus

idune said:


> uha, you also mean to imply your intellect if there is any, is less than your two years old niece. Why aren't we surprise??


What string of logic led you to that conclusion. Ah, I know. The whiners logic. Amazing, how they think alike.


> Beyond that, whole indian migration myth had been set based on indian cunning and despicable ethnic cleansing plan; that is Indian plan of ethnic cleansing of its Bengali speaking Muslim population. And for that Indians treat and call every Bengali speaking Muslims Indians as Bangladeshi. india round up Bengali speaking Muslims just like nazi's did and push them to Bangladesh through various border points. This is also another part part of indian ethnic cleansing plan. When Indians rolled out repression against Mulims, many of them thought and found north east to be rather out of the way place. So any concocted stats Indian present about Bangladeshi migration is in *many ways *creation from Indian own Muslim and minority repression.
> 
> Another Indian Indian deception expose their agenda wide open. Indians accuses Bangladesh to be involved with NE independent movement. Yet these very groups who are seeking independence from India are repressing Bengali speaking population. So why would Bangladesh help groups that are repressing Bengali speaking Indian migrants or as Indian deceptively call them Bangladeshi? Only Indian pathological lie and deception can be answer of such contradiction.


A serious case of word diarrhea. Thinking through your behind again?


----------



## SeaGull

toxic_pus said:


> What string of logic led you to that conclusion. Ah, I know. The whiners logic. Amazing, how they think alike.
> 
> A serious case of word diarrhea. Thinking through your behind again?


Toxic- 
I can see that you are at it again.
I feel EastWatch has given you more that adequate reasons, two days back, for the high population growth in Muslim lands.
You should really be frightened of losing out your girls to us.


----------



## toxic_pus

SeaGull said:


> Toxic-
> I can see that you are at it again.


I guess, I am.


> I feel EastWatch has given you more that adequate reasons, *two days back, for the high population growth in Muslim lands.
> You should really be frightened of losing out your girls to us.*


I hope thats a friendly sarcasm.


----------



## Joe Shearer

idune said:


> uha, you also mean to imply your intellect if there is any, is less than your two years old niece. Why aren't we surprise??
> 
> Beyond that, whole indian migration myth had been set based on indian cunning and despicable ethnic cleansing plan; that is Indian plan of ethnic cleansing of its Bengali speaking Muslim population. And for that Indians treat and call every Bengali speaking Muslims Indians as Bangladeshi. india round up Bengali speaking Muslims just like nazi's did and push them to Bangladesh through various border points. This is also another part part of indian ethnic cleansing plan. When Indians rolled out repression against Mulims, many of them thought and found north east to be rather out of the way place. So any concocted stats Indian present about Bangladeshi migration is in *many ways *creation from Indian own Muslim and minority repression.
> 
> Another Indian Indian deception expose their agenda wide open. Indians accuses Bangladesh to be involved with NE independent movement. Yet these very groups who are seeking independence from India are repressing Bengali speaking population. So why would Bangladesh help groups that are repressing Bengali speaking Indian migrants or as Indian deceptively call them Bangladeshi? Only Indian pathological lie and deception can be answer of such contradiction.



Dear Sir,

If you can tear yourself away from 'Toxic Pus' 2-year old niece and other such distractions, it would be nice if you could see the situation on the ground.

The ruling party in West Bengal depends on the goodwill of all communities, and it certainly cannot afford to alienate the Muslim community, in those situations where the community thinks as a community. This has been proved any number of times in the recent past, most notably during the elections, when the angered community, offended by the weak and slow police action in the case of Rizwan-ur-Rahman, and supported by solid backing from civil society, taught the CPM and its allies a lesson. Even today, the CPM is shaken by the alienation of this important minority, while the Congress, having elected two members of the family of the former minister, ABAGK Choudhury, is riding high.

Your hypothesis of an India-wide conspiracy against our Muslim citizens is far from ground reality. 

If it had been authentic to even the slightest degree, it would have shown up in a number of communal incidents in West Bengal, rather like Gujarat or Maharashtra are cursed by. Instead, the period under LF government has seen the extinction of communal riots in Bengal.

You asked about Bangladeshi support to North-East insurgents, and opined that this was difficult to comprehend, because the same insurgents attack Bangladeshi migrants in their own lands, while enjoying Bangladeshi hospitality.

This is difficult to accept.

There is one major insurgent group attacking Bangladeshi refugees; the others more or less leave them alone, which is an observed fact. They also happen not to need Bangladeshi support.

With sincere regards,

'Joe S'

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> What string of logic led you to that conclusion. Ah, I know. The whiners logic. Amazing, how they think alike.
> A serious case of word diarrhea. Thinking through your behind again?


Your short ****** answers show that when you find no logic to support your hypothesis, you start talking like a two year street kid we say TOKAI in BD. Learn manner, buddy and do not teach your dirty talking style to your two year old niece. She will be castigated by her friends and neighbours.


----------



## Joe Shearer

eastwatch said:


> Your short ****** answers show that when you find no logic to support your hypothesis, you start talking like a two year street kid we say TOKAI in BD. Learn manner, buddy and do not teach your dirty talking style to your two year old niece. She will be castigated by her friends and neighbours.



Dear Sir,

I have to agree with you that disagreement should be on logical and reasoned grounds. Although the member you have castigated has been kind enough to appreciate my mail, it is an indubitable fact that we need to understand each other's positions clearly and to grant each other the compliment of acting and speaking in good faith. Otherwise this forum will rapidly degenerate; as it is, only a few discussions are tolerable after the first fifteen messages or so, after which the bad language breaks out. 

This particular discussion is very interesting for me personally, as a lot of my work is on the borders of Bangladesh, and I live for the time being in Calcutta. The matters being discussed, therefore, are present in front of me every day.

I only wish I could bring more of my numerous friends from 'Desh across to see the ground realities for themselves. Those who have been over have been taken aback. It is a surprising state of affairs, and no amount of theorising will reverse this. 

with sincere regards,

'Joe S.'


----------



## eastwatch

idune said:


> uha, you also mean to imply your intellect if there is any, is less than your two years old niece. Why aren't we surprised??
> 
> Beyond that, whole indian migration myth had been set based on indian cunning and despicable ethnic cleansing plan; that is Indian plan of ethnic cleansing of its Bengali speaking Muslim population. And for that Indians treat and call every Bengali speaking Muslims Indians as Bangladeshi. india round up Bengali speaking Muslims just like nazi's did and push them to Bangladesh through various border points. This is also another part part of indian ethnic cleansing plan. When Indians rolled out repression against Mulims, many of them thought and found north east to be rather out of the way place. So any concocted stats Indian present about Bangladeshi migration is in *many ways *creation from Indian own Muslim and minority repression.


Thanks idune, for truthfully describing the Indian evil design to de-Islamize Assam by falsely claiming the migration of Bangladesh Muslims in the recent past. I am posting herewith an essay on the history of Muslim settlement in Assam written by Bazlur Rahman Khan. I hope, toxic_pus of India will find all evidences in this essay that the Muslims of Assam are indeed the original inhabitants of that State. 

I have also read many old history books such as Taj-ul-Nasiri, Tabkat-i-Nasiri, Akbarnama, Ain-i-Akbari, Riaz-us-Salatin, Siar-e-Mutakhirin, Baharistan-i-Gaebi and many others that have some reference to the Muslim conquest and settlement in Assam. And I have found the writing of Bazlur Rahman Khan fully compatible with the facts that are written in the old history books I have mentioned above. I have erased some part of the essay only because these are not related to our present discussion.
======================================================================================

ASSAM MUSLIM HISTORY : A Brief outline
By Bazlur Rahman Khan

This small piece of writtng encompasses Muslim history in Assam from begining to colonial period and georaphical-historical realities that shaped Muslims destiny in the pages of history.Contents

Introduction
Scope: Assam is the second largest Muslim populated state of India (in terms of percentage) only after Jammu and Kashmir. Muslims constitute about thirty percent of the state population[1]. They are historically concentrated in the south and west Assam in large numbers. Five of the six Muslims majority districts of Assam lie in these regions and also the other districts in these regions have significant percentage of Muslims[2]. 

Interestingly in Assam it is found that, wherever Muslim political structure once developed, has high percentage of Muslims living there. Besides, the southern and western region, central Assam (mainly in the districts of Nagaon and Marigaon) has significant Muslim populations.

Presently the state has almost eighty lakhs Muslim population. History of the origin of this huge numbers of inhabitants does not represent one single period. Almost a quarter of their Islamic origin belongs to 13th to 15th century A.D., which is the timing of my study on Muslims Socio-Political History. 

Since last three-four decades the histories of Muslims have been the center stage of many movements and violence in the state. The allegations and counter allegations not only draw the attention of national media, politicians, and the masses but also the international media and organizations[3]. 

They are marginalized in every possible way. They are looked merely as invaders and intruders in history and now suspected as immigrants. This twist and criticism, however, in turn led the curiosity of some writers and historians to explore the Muslim history in the state and their relation with power. But unfortunately most of the works carried out by them are neither comprehensive nor insightful. 

Their writings unveiled a small part of Muslims total history in Assam. For instance, some one may writes on Assam or specifically on Muslims, but they would either forget or ignore regions other then Brahmputra valley. So their studies are confined to Brahmputra valley only, for that matter Barak valley received scant attention[4]. 

It became a fact that so far nobody has made any such move on any specific period to explore the history of Muslims of Assam in true sense. A systematic study from 13th century, which is the starting point of their history, is crucial in the construction of both Brahmputra valley and Barak valley&#8217;s Muslim history.

The history of the Muslims of Assam is important for a comprehensive history of Assam. A history of Assam is also incomplete without the reference of Muslims history. In Assam, Muslim community is heterogeneous in character. It is a fact, neither at single point of time Muslims had entered Assam, nor the locals belong to Hinduism and tribal faith embraced Islam at a time. Muslims arrived and settled in different places at different stages of history.

Similarly the conversions to Islam occurred at various point of times. The newly settled Muslims (13th to 15th A.D.) of Turk, Afghan, Arabic, Persian and other backgrounds, mingling with the newly converted Muslims, and Non Muslims paved the way for the enhancement of language, Polity, economy and society of Assam. 

Thus local languages and dialects became filled with new words used by the adventurer. Both Assamese and Bengali languages are fraught with Arabic and Persian words. So Muslims added new dimension to Assam, what every new community develops certain trends and cultural diversities in the society and polity of that land, which in turn enrich the existing one.

A study of the past of Assam&#8217;s second largest community Muslim will definitely help to develop better understandings among different ethnic groups. 

After the expedition of Bakhtiyar Khilji in 1206 A.D., the big state of Pragjyotisha-Kamrupa collapsed. There emerged small states. The remnants of Kamrupa named as Kamata. It was in 15th century Thai Ahoms, belong to the Shan stock in South East Asia, who had ruled Upper Brahmaputra Valley from 13th to early 18th century, able to unite large tracts of Kamrup into one identity.

Shihabuddin Talish the noted historian of the Mughal governor of Bangla subah Mirjumla, in his account Fatihat-I-Ibriyat referred Asham as, the territory beyond Hajo and Kamrup Sarkar of Mughal Empire. So the term originally been applied to the tract of the country ruled by the Ahom, subsequently used to refer the area under the control of Assam[18].

Like other parts of Bengal Austric people are the first to settle in the valley of Barak. The next group of people migrated to valley are Indo-Mongoloid Bodos, who gradually mixed with Austric people. Khasis are considered to be the descended of Austric speaking people but physically looked more as Mongoloid[21]. Aryans are the third group of people settled around 6th and 7th century A.D. As the valley of Barak is extension of Meghna valley, Aryans moved to this place from East Bengal. It was the fertility of soil which, attracted large number of Aryans, most of them were Brahmins. 

Assam is surrounded by mountain barriers from three sides. The land of Assam connected with rest of the world through many routes such as Patkai route, which was use by Ahoms and other Tibet-Burman tribes of the North East.

The landed western boundary of both Brahmputra valley and Barak Valley are, with Bengal. These two land borders were two important routes, through which the Aryan migration from North India took place. Actually, all migrations and invasions, from Gangetic valley or North India had occurred through those two routes, including that of Turkish, Afghans, and Mughals during medieval period.

The ancestor of these tribes and races migrated to Assam in different period of times. Details have been briefly mentioned earlier. Khasis of Austric origins were the first to settle in Assam. Subsequently Bodos of Mongoloid origin established in different regions, and gradually, became divided in to various groups, identified as Rabha, Bodos, Tiwa, Karbi and Dimasa etc. 

The northern Assam&#8217;s tribes Miri, Mishing, Daflas also entered Assam in the same period that of Bodos but remained concentrated on the northern bank of Brahmputra in the north east corner of Brahmaputra valley, bordering Arunachal Pradesh. The original term Bodo denote a large number of peoples-Garo, Rabha, Koch, Mech, Hajong, and Lalung etc, who speak Bodo languages. Not a very distant past the Bodos proved themselves to be very powerful occupying almost the entire Brahmputra valley.

The other tribes Kakis, Nagas and Mar entered the hilly regions of central Assam at the same time of Bodo&#8217;s, through the Burma-Manipur route. Jaintia is another tribe that settled at the same period, in some areas of Barak valley. Indo-Aryans moved to Assam from Northern India by 6th and 7th century. Those groups of Aryans settled in different pockets of Brahmaputra and Barak valley. Brahmins of Srihatta are the first Aryan settlers and Kalitas of Brahmputra valley, who claimed to be Aryan origin[24].

The Muslim of Turkish, Afghani and other origin, came from North India to enter Assam during medieval period, for different reasons, a brief of that has already been given. Besides, a large number of newly converted Muslims of Bengal settled down in different areas of Assam. The other group of peoples who entered Assam followed by the Muslim was Tai Ahoms[25]. 

Initially, they settled in upper Assam but gradually moved further west up to the Central Assam. Both of these two groups of people Muslims and Ahoms migrated to Assam from two opposite direction, Muslims from the west and Ahoms from the East of Assam.

Muslims Relation: Islam starts its journey in India almost from 8th century A.D[32]. Merchants, Sufis and political adventurers basically made it to spread Islam throughout India. Sufis can be called the torchbearers of Islam in India. Moinuddin Chisti, the famous Indian Sufi settled at Ajmer by the end of eleventh century[33]. 

The Arab merchants, however, brought Islam to the coast of Kerala in 7th century, and by that time a large Muslim society got developed in Malabar[34]. Similarly the Arab and Persian merchants visited coastal areas of Bengal, places like Chittagong much before the political conquest of northern India by the Turks. 

According to historians, during pre Turkish period, Sufis and merchants had entered Bengal in many occasions for preaching and trading purposes. Persian and Arab merchants even established important colonies in the contemporary towns of Bengal for commercial and maritime contact much before its conquest by the Muslim forces of Turkish origin (1205-6 A.D)[35]. 

History of Bengal is important for writing a history of Assam because Bengal and Assam being two land bordering states influenced each other&#8217;s society and polity for a long period of times. During many times the frontiers of Assam extended into Bengal, similarly the frontier of Bengal penetrated into Assam. Kamrup the old name of Assam was not unknown to Arabs. 

We find references of the word Kamrud in various accounts of Arab geographers and writers, which discussed trade relationship of Arab with Kamrud. Arab geographer Al Idris mentioned about the import of aloe wood from Kamrud.[36] The word Kamrud is the arabisation of the name Kamrup. The trade relationship of Arabs, tends to believe that Arab Muslims while trading with the coastal Bengal might visited Assam, as latter was well-known to them. 

Muslims belong to the merchant class or general. Burhanuddin was a Muslim from that community, his story with Gaur Govinda, the local ruler of Sylhet known to all[38]. Infact, the killing of Burhanuddin&#8217;s son is considered an immediate cause of Muslim political interference in Sylhet. The story is largely represented in every book written on Shahjalal and the history of region. Both traditions and literature are the sources of these events. However, for us it pointed Muslim presense in Barak valley even before its conquest by the later. It was a brief introduction of Muslim relationship with Assam in pre Turkish Bengal and Assam.

Formal history of the Muslim Socio-Political life in Brahmaputra valley begins in 1206 A.D. it was in this year, as per the records of history, Assam first witnessed the arrival of Muslims. It was when Turkish military commandant Ikhtiyaruddin Mohammad Bakhtiyar Khilji (1201-06) - the first Muslim ruler of Bengal entered Kamrup &#8211; was on his way to Tibet expedition[39].

Thus the beginning of 13th century is a landmark in the history of Assam in general and Muslims in particular. The Muslim Socio-Political life actually started taking off from that time. Bakhtiyar Khilji&#8217;s (1201-06) Tibet campaign through Kamrup and his disastrous retreat left many of his soldier&#8217;s prisoners in the hands of hostile Kamrup forces. When local king freed these soldiers, they adopted the land of Assam as their home. 

Ali Mech, a tribal chief of Mech tribe embraced Islam and became a trusted guide of Bakhtiyar Khilji during this campaign[40]. Many of his fellow tribes might accept Islam at that time. We found Koch and Mech came forward to rescue Khilji and his soldiers. Bakhtiyar Khilji might get defeated at a sudden attack but this campaign brought West Assam under the Muslim rule of Bengal. Since after Khilji&#8217;s Tibet expedition, the Turkish and Afghan rulers of Bengal led a series of invasions in Assam to further their territorial limits and to repel the revolts against the authority of Lakhnawati in West Assam[41]. 

During this political interference in Brahmputra valley, Sufis and new group of Muslim ruling class entered Assam and established Muslim settlement in different places. They gradually developed a new society and culture, which by and large contributed many new things to Assamese society and local languages[42]. During those successive wars of medieval period, many Muslim soldiers of Turk, Afghan and Muslims of other origins settled in Brahmputra valley.

Some of them were war prisoner, while rest might voluntarily settle down in valley. It was obvious that with the expansion of Turkish rule in lower Brahmputra valley, Muslim officials were appointed in different parts of newly controlled areas. Many of them might choose to remain in Assam. There were Muslim artisans, traders, etc. settled across Ahom territories at the invitation of Ahom Kings[43].

A formal history of the Muslim in Barak valley begins after the conquest of Sylhet by Sikandar Khan Ghazi in 1303 A.D. However, the evidence of Muslim settlements this date is testified by the presence of Burhanuddin in Sylhet. But the process of Muslim settlements got intensified, just after the political conquest of Sylhet by the Sikandar Khan Ghazi, nephew of Sultan Shamsuddin Ferozshah (1301-22), the sultan of Bengal[44]. 

The great Sufi saint Hazrat Shahjalal Mujrrad accompanied Muslim forces and acted as a strong spiritual guide who also advised warfare. With this conquest a large number of Muslims belong to different origins like Turkish, Afghan, and Arabic settled in the valley, besides Muslims from other parts of Bengal and northern India also settled down in the undivided Barak valley[45]. 

This process of settlement from the outside of valley continued while at the same time many locals belong to Hinduism and tribal faiths embraced Islam. So the political conquest of Sylhet led the expansion Muslim rule in South Assam. Even during 18th century, the Raja of Dimasa-Kachari Kingdom encouraged Muslim peasants, soldiers and traders from lower Barak valley and Bengal to migrate to his territory i.e. Cachar[46].

The final wave of the Muslim settlement took place during late 19th and early 20th century. To enhance income from revenue, British brought thousands of peasants from East Bengal districts of Dhaka, Maimansing, Rangpur, etc. who cleared low alluvial forest in Brahmaputra valley and made Assam economically sound for British. These peasants came to form about one tenth to one sixth of the population of Assam by 1951.[47]. 

In the early 19th century, thousands of people from districts of Sylhet and Cachar (Barak valley) of colonial Assam shifted to undivided Nagaon district in Brahmaputra valley. Majority of these people were Muslims. At the same time British planters brought thousands of tea garden labourers from U.P., Bihar, Madhya Pradesh, Orissa and Andra Pradesh, etc. to both of the valleys of Assam[48]. These people later on became permanent residents of Assam; almost all of them were Hindu by faith, however, some of them belong to Muslim community also. 

The objective of my study is to give an idea of the Socio-Political History of Muslims belongs to a period from 13th to 15th century. It is large work and covered varied topics and sites of the Muslim of that period. It is already mentioned that the valley of Brahmputra and Barak are quite different to each other and so that its history. 

My study covers the Muslims socio-political history of 13th and 14th century in Brahmputra valley while in Barak valley 14th and 15th century. As we know Muslim as a political force, emerged in the valley of Brahmputra by 1206 A.D., and in valley of Barak, almost one hundreds year after, during 1303 A.D. 


References
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
[1] Sanjib Baruah, India Against Itself: Assam and The Politics of Nationality, New Delhi, 1999, p.19
Dynamic portal from NIC Assam State Unit, Demography of Assam, Official Website of the Govt. of Assam
The Statesman&#8217;s Year Book, 2007, p. 620
[2] Social, Economic and Educational Status of the Muslim Committee of India: A Report of Prime Minister High Level Committee, Cabinet Secretariat, Government of India, New Delhi, 2006, p. 33
[3] Sanjib Barua, India Against Itself, Assam and The Politics of Nationality, New Delhi, 1999, p.23
[4] David R. Syiemlieh, A survey of research in History on North East India 1970-1990, Regency Publication, New Delhi, p.6, 1999
[5] B.K. Bordoloi and R.K. Athparia, General Edited by K.S. Singh
[6] Makhanlal Kar, Muslims in Assam Politics, New Delhi, 1997, pp. 1-2
Sujit Choudhury, Folklore and History: A Study of the Folkcults of the Bengali Hindu of Barak valley, New Delhi, 1995, p. 1 
[7] Sujit Choudhury, Srihatta Cacharer Prachin Itihash, Silchar, 2006, p. 11
Official website of Karimganj District, History of Karimganj, Official Website of Karimganj District, Assam, 
Kamaluddin Ahmed, Bangiyo Chaturtadash Shatake Surma-Barak, Shatabdir Tatyapunji, Silchar, 1998, p.19 
Manorama Year Book, 2006, p. 610
[8] Sanjib Barua, India Against Itself: Assam and The Politics of Nationality, New Delhi, 1999, p.21-37
[9] H.K. Barpujari, Administrative Reorganisation, edit. H.K. Barpujari, Comprehensive of Assam, vol. iv, Guwahahti, 2004, pp. 260-64, 267-73
[10] Makhanlal Kar, op.cit. pp. 2-3 
Edaward Gait, A History of Assam, Guwhati, Reprint 2005, pp.263-264
Sanjib Barua, op. cit., p. 24
[11] Edward Gait, op. cit. pp. 196-203
[12] Ibid., pp. 245, 275
[13] Edward Gait, op.cit., pp. 283, 288-290, 293-95
[14] Sanjib Barua, op. cit., p., p. 24 
[15] H.K. Barpujari, Introduction, Edit., H.K.Barpujari, A Comprehensive History of Assam, Vol. I, Guwahati, 2004, p.1
[16] Mirza Nathan, Baharistan-I-Ghaybi, Trans. Moidul Islam Borah, Guwahati, 1992, pp.479- 588
Shihabuddin Talish, Introduction of Fathihat &#8211;i-Ibriyath (A History of Assam), Transl. Tajul Haque Choudhury, unpublished Thesis , J.M.I, New Delhi, 2006, P. 20-30
Sanjib Barua, op. cit., p. 22
[17] H.K. Barpujari, Introduction, Edit., H.K.Barpujari,, The Comprehensive History of Assam, vol. I, Guwahati, 2004, p.1 
[18] Shihabuddin Talish, Fathiya-I-Ibrtiyah ( History of Assam), Introductin and Editing, Tajul Haque Choudhury, unpublished Thesis , J.M.I, New Delhi, 2006, P. 31
[19] Sujit Choudhury, Srihatta O Caharer Itihash, Silchar, 2006, p. 11
[20] Jayanta Bhushan Bhattacharya, Cachar under British Rule in North East India, New Delhi, 1977, pp. 3,4,
[21] Sujit Choudhury, op. cit., p. 21
[22] Hrishikesh Choudhury, Srihatter Prachin Itihash, Agartala, 1998, P.22
[23] P.C. Choudhury, History of the Civilization of The People of Assam, Guwahati, 1959, pp. 423-25
Sujit Choudhury, op. cit., p.218
[24] H.K. Barpujari, op. cit., pp. 9-24
Hamid.Naseem.Rafiabadi, Assam From Agitation To Accord, New Delhi, 1998, p. vii
[25] H.K.Barpujari, op.cit. p.17
[26] B.K.Bordoloi and R.K. Athaparia, People of India, Assam, vol. xv, Calcutta, 2003, p. No xiv,
[27] Monirul Hassan, The Assam Movement: Class Ideology and Identiry, Delhi, 1993, p. 27, 
[28] Rekibuddin Ahmed, A Study of Persian Language and Literature in Assam from 13th to 18th Century, Unpublished Ph.D. thesis, Dept of Persian, J.M.I, New Delhi, 2000, p. 10
[29] Manorama Year Book, 2006, p.610
www.assamgovt.nic.in/languages. asp, State Govt. Official Website, Assam 
[30] Sanjib Barua, op. cit., pp.19, 20
[31] S.K.Chattarjee, Origin and Development of Bengali Language, vol. 1, Calcutta, 1926, p, 140 
B.K.Barua, History of Assamese Language, Guwahati, 1956, p, 1
[32] Khalique Ahmed Nizami, Some Aspects of Religion and Politics in India During The Thirteen Century, Delhi, 1978, p. 75
[33] Ibid., p. 77
[34] Dr. K.K.N. Kurup, The Sufis and Religious Harmony in Kerela, (edit.) Asghar Ali Engineer, Sufism and Communal Harmony, Printwell, Jaipur, 1991, p. 80
[35] Prof. Shahid Ali, Dr A.K.M.Ayub Ali and Dr M.A.Aziz edit. Islam in Bangladesh, Dhaka, 1995, p. 11-14
[36] Ibid., p. 12
[37] Minhaj Siraj, Tabqat-i-Nasiri, Trans. H.G.Raverty, vol. I., New Delhi, 1970, p. 557
[38] Abdul Karim, Advent of Islam in Sylhet and Hazrat Shahjalal in Sylhet, Edit. Sharif uddin Ahmed, Sylhet: History and Heritage, Dhaka, 1999, p. 129
[39] S.L.Barua, Acomprehensive History of Assam, , New Delhi, 1997, p.172-173 
[40] Minhajuddin Siraj, op. cit. p. pp.560-61
[41] Mohini Kumar Saikia, Assam Muslim Relation and Its Cultural Significance, Golahghat, Assam, 1978, pp.130-36
[42] The Brahmputra Beckons, edit. by Devdas Kakati, Madrass, 1982, p. 38
[43] Mohinki Kumar Saikia, op. cit., pp. 144-53 
[44] Abdul Karim, Advent of Islam in Sylhet and Hazrat Shahjalal in Sylhet, Edit. Sharif uddin Ahmed, Sylhet: History and Heritage, Dhaka, 1999, p. 130-34
[45] Richard Eaton, The Rise of Islam and The Bengal Frontier, London, 1996, pp.173-77
[46] Jayanta Bhushan Bhattacharya, op. cit., pp. 32-34
[47] Problem of immigration in the Brahmaputra valley- a crisis there of, published in the journal of North East India Council for Social Science Research, Shillong, October 2006, pp. 22-23
[48] Ibid., pp.23-24
Sanjib Barua, op. cit., 53-

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

INDIA, BANGLADESH TO DISCUSS TRANSIT 
Thursday, August 27,2009 

New Delhi will once again try to persuade Dhaka for providing them transit facilities during the planned visit of prime minister Sheikh Hasina and foreign minister Dipu Moni to India in the next couple of months. Apart from its bid for transit, New Delhi is also eager to get a positive nod from Dhaka for signing an extradition treaty, according to diplomatic sources.
As part of their consistent diplomatic manoeuvre, TS Tirumurti, joint secretary BSM (Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Maldives) division of the Indian external affairs ministry, visited Dhaka on August 22-23 to discuss pending issues with Bangladesh officials.
This was the second such surprise visit from India after the former Indian external affairs secretary Shiv Shankar Menon was in Bangladesh on April 12-14.
Tirumurti met foreign secretary Mijarul Quayes on August 23 and discussed the unresolved issues including that of transit, signing deals on extradition, mutual legal assistance treaty, sentenced prisoners, water sharing and trade.
When her attention was drawn to the visit of Indian external affairs ministry official, foreign minister Dipu Moni told reporters on Wednesday that the trip was part of routine consultations between the two countries.
She said that she is scheduled to visit New Delhi in the first week of next month to prepare the ground for prime minister Sheikh Hasinas planned visit to India.
The foreign minister hinted that the prime minister would visit New Delhi after attending the United Nations General Assembly slated for the last week of September.
Foreign ministry officials said that trade, sharing of water resources, security and connectivity would feature prominently in Dipu Monis discussions with the Indian leaders.
Bangladesh, according to officials in Dhaka, will focus mainly on taking measures to reduce the huge trade gap as well as on resolving the burning issue of equitable sharing of waters of common rivers.
Referring to Indian officials latest visit, diplomatic sources said that India would seriously try to pursue Bangladesh for getting transit for transportation of goods from West Bengal to its north-eastern states.
According to officials in Dhaka, New Delhi has been pursuing both bilateral and regional approaches, including that of SAARC and BIMSTEC, for securing transit facilities from Bangladesh.
Referring to Indias proposal, officials said that New Delhi wanted to have a rail link between the eastern Indian city of Agartala and Akaura in Bangladesh for getting access to Chittagong port. They also want to use Narayanganj river port for transportation of goods.


----------



## raresouls

Caution about India!

# "Tipaimukh Dam & Fulertal Barrage" is the another beginning of India to dominate Bangladesh roughly.

# After doing this India will or may find another way to dominate our small Bangladesh. So come, stop and hate India for their threatening unfriendly attitude and we should not give any room or chance in making this "Tipaimukh Dam & Fulertal Barrage" by India.

# And hate Indian Culture, because the new law about the legalization of same sex or Gay right in India is a coming threat - may be in near or far future- to Bangladesh and Bangladeshi culture.

# This law is also threat for the Asian and Indian Muslim community as we know about nine percent of Indian Gays or homosexual peoples are HIV positive and India has the largest HIV positive population. Shame on India!

# So stop ******* Indian culture and this new law on Gay activity should ban in India which may bring dangerous threat to its neighboring countries!

# If the message or tonic is right, then leave this message or tonic to your other friends.

# Prediction: Disaster may come to us if we failed to stop Indian domination on us, like building "Tipaimukh Dam & Fulertal Barrage" or by India bad culture.

# Remember size dose not matter, like nothing could stop the small North Korea even the Giant USA, Europe, Japan or south Korea.

# GOD BLESS BANGLADESH and peace on us.

###This is a message as democratic public reaction from a group of volunteers###


----------



## eastwatch

This thread title is wrong. India cannot dominate over us. Instead, they are in constant worry about the prospect of our dominance of their regions near BD. The title should be changed to 'What India is doing to overcome BD dominance of Assam.'


----------



## Jako

eastwatch said:


> 'What India is doing to overcome BD dominance of Assam.'


kicking illegal immigrants out of assam by butt.....hell yeah!!!.....bd dominance-sorry bhai,but i had a great laugh......next time come with something better


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> kicking illegal immigrants out of assam by butt.....hell yeah!!!.....bd dominance-sorry bhai,but i had a great laugh......next time come with something better



Why to laugh when you yourselves are worried about the increase of Assamese Muslim population. Why do you then fear that Assamese Muslims will dominate Assam if their numbers are not controlled? Is it not the reason that you are trying to portray these Muslims as illegal BD Muslims so that they can be kicked out of Assam? 

You can rest assured that BD will dominate your Assam and Tripura through proxy for the time being. What after that I do no know, but there will be continuous political changes in the NE, because of explosion of population there who do not like to be ruled by Delhi.


----------



## Patriot

West Bengal should be part of Bangladesh..Bangladesh looks incomplete without West Bengal honestly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Patriot said:


> West Bengal should be part of Bangladesh..Bangladesh looks incomplete without West Bengal honestly.



lol.....people of west bengal prefer to be part of india,hell it is INDIA!!.....NO BIG FUSS REQUIRED REGARDING THAT


----------



## Jako

Eastwatch,first let bd be stable within itself .....then talk of dominating parts of india.....,believe me ,the day you people try to do things you say we are gonna kick out each and every bd arse out of india.......dont bother us.....dont try to compete with us or claim our territory,otherwise you dont even know what awaits when whole of india erupts.......


----------



## Spring Onion

Jako said:


> Eastwatch,first let bd be stable within itself .....then talk of dominating parts of india.....,believe me ,the day you people try to do things you say we are gonna kick out each and every bd arse out of india.......dont bother us.....dont try to compete with us or claim our territory,otherwise you dont even know what awaits when whole of india erupts.......



Jako why to wait for some action from BD? why not to kick out all illegal Bangladeshis from Indian soil??

But hey who will vote for Indian politicians then


----------



## Jako

Actually jana you are partly correct,corrupt local politicians played a huge role in downplaying the illegal bd-s in india........nothing can be done to the ones who came earlier ,but bsf is doing great job in stopping immigration to india(yes they act very rude sometimes,but that to a point assures no bd-s coming near the border for the next few months)......the police adminstration is very active now too,believe me ,every other day we see news of illegal bd-s caught in the local newspapers......


----------



## Spring Onion

Jako said:


> Actually jana you are partly correct,corrupt local politicians played a huge role in downplaying the illegal bd-s in india........nothing can be done to the ones who came earlier ,but bsf is doing great job in stopping immigration to india(yes they act very rude sometimes,but that to a point assures no bd-s coming near the border for the next few months)......the police adminstration is very active now too,believe me ,every other day we see news of illegal bd-s caught in the local newspapers......



Jako BSF is not at all doing any good job. They are either killing Bangladeshis and straining Indo-BD relations or getting bribes for letting in illegal Bangladeshis and later washing their hand they enter BD territory and kill the Bangladeshis.

I think its time India should solve its border issues with BD


----------



## Jako

Jana,read stories on incidents regarding bsf from both sides of the border......you will see both news are biased towards their respective countries,but you'll get a idea of what really happenned by reading the two..........apart from 1 or 2 of such incidents,bsf usually shoots the 'smugglers' that too after repeated warnings,and also for the fact that bdr offers no help for arresting those pests on the other side either.......now tell me why the hell does bdr allow bd-s coming near the border posts which are usually declared-'no population areas'/'no mans land'.


----------



## hack

eastwatch said:


> Why to laugh when you yourselves are worried about the increase of Assamese Muslim population. Why do you then fear that Assamese Muslims will dominate Assam if their numbers are not controlled? Is it not the reason that you are trying to portray these Muslims as illegal BD Muslims so that they can be kicked out of Assam?
> 
> You can rest assured that BD will dominate your Assam and Tripura through proxy for the time being. What after that I do no know, but there will be continuous political changes in the NE, because of explosion of population there who do not like to be ruled by Delhi.




Now you know why BSF shoots to kill...as for the settlers the indigenous people will themselves kick them out.This migration of BD national will cause reactions like the Nellie incident.It is happening as we speak. The NE is Hindu/Buddhist dominated and it will remain that way one way or the other


----------



## hack

Patriot said:


> West Bengal should be part of Bangladesh..Bangladesh looks incomplete without West Bengal honestly.



I dont think the majority Hindu population in west Bengal want anything to do with Bangladsh.


----------



## Stumper

hack said:


> Now you know why BSF shoots to kill...as for the settlers the indigenous people will themselves kick them out.This migration of BD national will cause reactions like the Nellie incident.It is happening as we speak. The NE is Hindu/Buddhist dominated and it will remain that way one way or the other



EastWatch is correct, if you ask me. Lets be realistic. We do have a problem of illegal BD settlers in Assam. They are changing the whole eco system. And do understand, Assam is our access point for the whole NE .... BD can very well use it as a choke point during war time. I Hope the national ID will take care of this at some level.


----------



## eastwatch

hack said:


> Now you know why BSF shoots to kill...as for the settlers the indigenous people will themselves kick them out.This migration of BD national will cause reactions like the Nellie incident.It is happening as we speak. The NE is Hindu/Buddhist dominated and it will remain that way one way or the other


There is no such Bangladeshi immigration to Assam. Bangla-speaking Muslims are living there for many hundred years, same as it is in west Bengal. They feel they are more Indians than the local Assamese. 

So, it is not in the interest of India to disturb them, because if the local Assamese go for a separate way there is a possibility that the Muslims will side with the Indian central govt. It will have a positive effect on the unity of India.

However, if Delhi starts purging the Muslims there, they may seek something the Indians will not like. You can also expect some groups in BD to support the Muslim cause there. So, India should know how to swallow the present small dose of poison, because a purge may cause the dose to gain more mass. 

You will note that the Muslims are concentrated in the western Assam. These places are very near BD border and people there can subvert the movement of Indian defence forces to the NE.


----------



## Iggy

Patriot said:


> West Bengal should be part of Bangladesh..Bangladesh looks incomplete without West Bengal honestly.



Rightaway sir!! any more states you interested in??


----------



## R.A.W.

Patriot said:


> West Bengal should be part of Bangladesh..Bangladesh looks incomplete without West Bengal honestly.



And Balochistan should be independent country. 


In case of war with Bangladesh just the naval blockade at the Bangladesh will do the job. Bangladesh is surrounded by India from other 3 sides so any buisness or supplies will cease to exist. we wont need to offensive then just by being defensive and resisting Bangladesh will do the job in couple of days with no supplies for Bangladesh. 

And Bangladesh stock exchanges will plunge as soon as the news reaches the market that Indian missiles are pointed towards Dhaka. We would hardly need to fire shots after that.


----------



## RobbieS

Jako said:


> lol.....people of west bengal prefer to be part of india,hell it is INDIA!!.....NO BIG FUSS REQUIRED REGARDING THAT



We'hv got enough on our plate already, handling huge below poverty line populations. Dont need Bangladesh!


----------



## eastwatch

hack said:


> Now you know why BSF shoots to kill...as for the settlers the indigenous people will themselves kick them out.This migration of BD national will cause reactions like the Nellie incident.It is happening as we speak. The NE is Hindu/Buddhist dominated and it will remain that way one way or the other



Untrained, drunk and panicky BSF shoots only in the sky where there is no one to respnd. Why do not your BSF shoots our BDR? Why do they shoot at our innocent children where BDR is not there.

An overpopulated NE will be ripe for political and terrorist movement. This is why your govt is in a hurry to get a transit through BD. Transit is needed for the economic development of NE. But, it may not come that easy, even the puppet AL will think twice before signing the FINAL paper.

Your Foreign Secretary will meet Begum Zia whn he visists BD. He will certainly sound out her reaction to the proposal of such a MIS-transit.


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> lol.....people of west bengal prefer to be part of india,hell it is INDIA!!.....NO BIG FUSS REQUIRED REGARDING THAT



To us, an extra land, but not its population will be just good.


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> Rightaway sir!! any more states you interested in??


Yes, west Bengal and the entire NE minus Arunachal.


----------



## Jako

eastwatch said:


> To us, an extra land, but not its population will be just good.



well buddy,the only way bd would even wet-dream of having wb as its part was having people of wb on their side.......stupidity of your post amazes me as bd stands no where near india's feet-nail as an aggressive military might!!!


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> Yes, west Bengal and the entire NE minus Arunachal.



What about Bihar ,Jharkhand and UP sir??


----------



## eastwatch

R.A.W. said:


> And Balochistan should be independent country.
> 
> 
> In case of war with Bangladesh just the naval blockade at the Bangladesh will do the job. Bangladesh is surrounded by India from other 3 sides so any buisness or supplies will cease to exist. we wont need to offensive then just by being defensive and resisting Bangladesh will do the job in couple of days with no supplies for Bangladesh.
> 
> And Bangladesh stock exchanges will plunge as soon as the news reaches the market that Indian missiles are pointed towards Dhaka. We would hardly need to fire shots after that.



Do not worry, BD is building hundreds of small missile boats in the Khulna Shipyard. This shipyard is operated by our navy. The missiles are being supplied from Pakistan and about 50% of finish product will be induced in the Pakistan Navy. Our naval commandos are trained by South Korean navy. 

Moreover, BD crews are now taking training to operate submarines. We are now at the final stage to purchase 4 submarines. With these and additions of new frigates BD navy will be second only after your India. So, do not dream that your naval blockade will be a simple push over.


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> well buddy,the only way bd would even wet-dream of having wb as its part was having people of wb on their side.......stupidity of your post amazes me as bd stands no where near india's feet-nail as an aggressive military might!!!



There! Spoke like a true hindu foundamentalist. Now you can have my respect as you are showing your true color...Welcome..


----------



## Jako

What true colour,zakir??....lol.....your countrymen can talk bout annexing part of another country without a proper military,and when told the truth with foot in your mouth,i become a HINDOOO fundamentalist,strange!!!


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> well buddy,the only way bd would even wet-dream of having wb as its part was having people of wb on their side.......stupidity of your post amazes me as bd stands no where near india's feet-nail as an aggressive military might!!!



I just do not know if India has feet and nails, but there is a saying all over the world that India is a giant but its feet are made of clay. Now, can a clay foot have also nails?

Jako, do not write Bangla expressions in english post. Non-Bangalis may not understand it.


----------



## Jako

Ew,lets not fight over childish thoughts ,you tell me one thing honestly from your heart,is it possible for bd to annex an acre of indian territory with military power if people of those parts dont support bd???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Stumper

eastwatch said:


> Untrained, drunk and panicky BSF shoots only in the sky where there is no one to respnd.


Take your stand. Either they shoot in air or shoots at your smuggler's (as one thread dedicated to this claims).


----------



## eastwatch

Jako said:


> What true colour,zakir??....lol.....your countrymen can talk bout annexing part of another country without a proper military,and well told the truth with foot in your mouth,i become a HINDOOO fundamentalist,strange!!!


BD population are warriors by nature. Whenever our country needs our service we go to war, fight the enemy and die. This is what we are taught from our childhood. A bigger than 200,000 army is not needed for a defensive war.

BD does not need to annex part of India. A time will come when the apple called India will be ripe and rotten, and will fall down by the gravity of surrounding countries. However, there are certain elements inside BD who may quicken that process unless India stops bullying us.


----------



## third eye

eastwatch said:


> BD population are warriors by nature. Whenever our country needs our service we go to war, fight the enemy and die. This is what we are taught from our childhood. A bigger than 200,000 army is not needed for a defensive war.
> 
> BD does not need to annex part of India. *A time will come when the apple called India will be ripe and rotten, and will fall down by the gravity of surrounding countries.* However, there are certain elements inside BD who may quicken that process unless India stops bullying us.



Hmmm..

Gravity of the surrounding countries ..? Good sounding words.

As things stand now, they are being pulled ( read sucked ) by their own gravity. Maybe someday they will be able to exit their own gravitational pull first.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

Bangladesh want West Bengal. China wants Aruchnal. Pakistan wants Kashmir. Hare Raam will there be an India for me to return to in 10 years time


----------



## PlanetWarrior

eastwatch said:


> BD population are warriors by nature. Whenever our country needs our service we go to war, fight the enemy and die. This is what we are taught from our childhood. A bigger than 200,000 army is not needed for a defensive war.
> 
> BD does not need to annex part of India. A time will come when the apple called India will be ripe and rotten, and will fall down by the gravity of surrounding countries. However, there are certain elements inside BD who may quicken that process unless India stops bullying us.



Right now the inverted gravity is giving our neighbors severe heartburn, indigestion and ulcers. Rather concentrate on their internal gravity before trying to exert external gravity. As for Bangladesh, all India has to do is wink at Mynamar


----------



## eastwatch

third eye said:


> Hmmm..
> 
> Gravity of the surrounding countries ..? Good sounding words.
> 
> As things stand now, they are being pulled ( read sucked ) by their own gravity. Maybe someday they will be able to exit their own gravitational pull first.


Cosmologists would define such a situation of your neighbouring countries with a single word, i.e, 'implosion.' BD is so small and so neatly woven that it cannot implode. About Pakistan, since the ordinary Pakistanis have already come to realize the truth about Taleban ways, therefore, they will certainly be united and defeat the evil forces within that country. After this war, Pakistan's fabrics will also be neatly woven. It will not implode.

But, India's ills may not go away so soon. Not only NE, you have hundreds of other problems. the newest is the Maobadi. How your govt will tackle all these issues without having a program to get away with your social disparities? So, India may either implode, or it may explode as well.


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> Untrained, drunk and panicky BSF *shoots only in the sky* where there is no one to respnd. Why do not your BSF shoots our BDR? Why do *they shoot at our innocent children* where BDR is not there.


You mean bangladeshi children can fly?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> You mean bangladeshi children can fly?



No, BD children cannot fly, but when your brave BSF shoots in the sky some of the bullets come down to the earth to kill the innocents.


----------



## PlanetWarrior

toxic_pus said:


> You mean bangladeshi children can fly?



 Bangladeshi Airforce  Would that make the Kashmiri terrorists the Pakistan submarine force ?


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> Do not worry, BD is building hundreds of small missile boats in the Khulna Shipyard. This shipyard is operated by our navy. The missiles are being supplied from Pakistan and about 50% of finish product will be induced in the Pakistan Navy. Our naval commandos are trained by South Korean navy.
> 
> Moreover, BD crews are now taking training to operate submarines. We are now at the final stage to purchase 4 submarines. With these and additions of new frigates BD navy will be second only after your India. So, do not dream that your naval blockade will be a simple push over.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> No, BD children cannot fly, but when your brave BSF shoots in the sky some of the bullets come down to the earth to kill the innocents.


Kudos to BSF for inventing howitzer rifles.


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


>


You can rest assured about what I have said about our navy. We are making it stronger because we have wealth in the sea and an ocean route to trade with others. Pigs cannot fly, but Bangladesh knows how to defend it from your aggression. Better you pray that the pigs in your east do not fly as high as those in your west. Now, India is soliciting peace by propsing peace on Kashmir. What a shame!


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> What true colour,zakir??....lol.....your countrymen can talk bout annexing part of another country without a proper military,and when told the truth with foot in your mouth,i become a HINDOOO fundamentalist,strange!!!



Well I think most bangla seaking hindus in west bengal are hindu foundamentalist.


----------



## SU-57E

hey chill out man INDIA is not gonna attack BANGLADESH. why will it???
any fo you been to border states of india?? its a real plight to see poor people frm bangladesh running for a bag of chini or atta. i am NOT writing this stuff just as disrespect. come on if we didnot want there would be no bangladesh no BDR and no second to only india BANGLADEHI NAVY.

any way i think in case of conflict our BIHAR POLICE would be more than enuff for u


----------



## Jako

Al-zakir said:


> Well I think most bangla seaking hindus in west bengal are hindu foundamentalist.



nah man,we dont like to call ourselves based on religion,we call ourselves indians/bangalis,not anything else unlike people like you who are full of intellect and wisdom!!!.........and btw,fyi of all states of India WEST Bengal HAS THE LEAST NUMBER OF FUNDAMENTALISTS FROM EITHER THE HINDOOOOOOOOO OR MUSLIM SIDE,that is understandable from the political backdrop here.........well anyways all this words i say to you==.......some people never learn!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

s.raptorski said:


> hey chill out man INDIA is not gonna attack BANGLADESH. why will it???
> any fo you been to border states of india?? its a real plight to* see poor people frm bangladesh running for a bag of chini or atta. *i am NOT writing this stuff just as disrespect. come on if we didnot want there would be no bangladesh no BDR and no second to only india BANGLADEHI NAVY.
> 
> any way i think in case of conflict our BIHAR POLICE would be more than enuff for u



There is no need for poor people to go to India. Those are your own citizen who run for a bag of atta. In fact our people dont eat atta 
BIHAR police is enough for even a superpower. They will contaminate the whole locality within a few days like a dirty bomb.


----------



## SU-57E

@ JACKO
leave them man, they are just whinning. 
reading these posts sometime makes me think why we helped them in their freedom. they were better off with pakistan. 
and what is this hindu funamentalist stuff??? india has more muslims than pakistan and bangladesh together living much better life.
some people can never digest facts.


----------



## Jako

s.raptorski,1 bd in a PAKISTANI defence forum doesnt reflect the tone of a country of 200 million...........and you have not yet interacted with the sane bd-s here barring iajdani bhai..........and your 'bihar police' remark was off the hook as well, my dear friend!!!


----------



## leonblack08

Jako said:


> Ew,lets not fight over childish thoughts ,you tell me one thing honestly from your heart,is it possible for bd to annex an acre of indian territory with military power if people of those parts dont support bd???



May I answer this question?

It is impossible if we are talking about annexing Indian state.Unless we hit a jackpot of 1000 billion dollars.(Which BTW is impossible).Without people's support,we can see how US is faring in Iraq.

Similarly,many Indians often talk about "India should have annexed Bangladesh after 1971".But they fail to realise,if there wasn't public support from Bangladeshi people for Indian army,then Indian army could have never ever reach Dhaka and defeat Pakistani forces within 2 weeks only.
*But yet we find so many ignorant Indians boasting* on the net,"we did it in 2 weeks..blah blah  "

*What I am scared of is*,I can see the number of these ultra-nationalistic and ignorant Indians are on the rise.Its really a worrying matter for us,if the mentality of Indian people is such,may be in near future,we might see this type of rulers in India.
Now that bro,is really scary for small nations like us.So us being paranoid is quite justified.



*P.S. :* I am sorry perhaps I have taken this to another level,but I guess this is the result of my recent interactions with some ultra-nationalist and war monger Indians(the kind you find in Bharat Rakshak).And I was surprised,how these hate preachers are growing in number.Their hate for Bangladesh would put Idune to shame.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> There! Spoke like a true hindu foundamentalist. Now you can have my respect as you are showing your true color...Welcome..



Zakir Bhai,
Jako isn't a fundamentalist Hindu,he is a nationalist.Just like us.And I respect nationalists but not Ultra-nationalists.For they become blind.

BTW on a side note : we are also fundamentalist if we practice the fundamentals of Islam.Similarly he can be a fundamentalist if he practices fundamentals of sanatana dharma or Hinduism.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Zakir Bhai,
> Jako isn't a fundamentalist Hindu,he is a nationalist.Just like us.And I respect nationalists but not Ultra-nationalists.For they become blind.
> 
> BTW on a side note : we are also fundamentalist if we practice the fundamentals of Islam.Similarly he can be a fundamentalist if he practices fundamentals of sanatana dharma or Hinduism.



Salam leo bhai
No doubt but you know what I hate most leo. Why are we having tagore song as our national anthem? You need to tell me that we don't have anyone to write a song that glorify Islam and it's people in mordern bangladesh? Why shouldn't we be proud of our islamic hertage instead of some hindu bengali culture that make no damn sence?


----------



## DavyJones

leonblack
No Indian has a problem with Bangladesh. But there is a rise of Islmaic fundamentalism in your country which is worrying. I see less support for India and more support for Pakistan inspite of the fact we helped you in 1971 and Pakistan committed genocide on Bangladeshis. Also what is the percentage of Hindus in Bangladesh now ? They are been driven out in large numbers.


----------



## DavyJones

Al-zakir - (no) thanks for confirming my fears of Islamisation of Bangladesh ! This was a country having 20&#37; Hindus at independence. And what does religion have to do with your national anthem ? Tagore spoke in Bangali just like you


----------



## Jako

Davy,iajdani figured me out the 'percentage of hindu in bd' thing in one of his posts,i request you take a look at that......yes genocides happen but not in numbers as some of us assume......btw,zakir....i'm not going to quarrel with you anymore for a few days, now that i know you are a martial arts champ!!!....lol....chill yar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

DavyJones said:


> leonblack
> No Indian has a problem with Bangladesh. But there is a rise of Islmaic fundamentalism in your country which is worrying. I see less support for India and more support for Pakistan inspite of the fact we helped you in 1971 and Pakistan committed genocide on Bangladeshis. Also what is the percentage of Hindus in Bangladesh now ? They are been driven out in large numbers.



Rise of Isalmic fundementalist in Bangladesh??? Thats just an ingnorant comment with very obscure view about Bangladesh.
We are more secular now then 20 years ago. There are less fanatics than anytime in the past. And ofcourse we have the lowest number of incidence regarding religious violence in south asia. It should be India who should be worried about both Hindu and Muslim fundamentalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## leonblack08

Al-zakir said:


> Salam leo bhai
> No doubt but you know what I hate most leo. Why are we having tagore song as our national anthem? You need to tell me that we don't have anyone to write a song that glorify Islam and it's people in mordern bangladesh? Why shouldn't we be proud of our islamic hertage instead of some hindu bengali culture that make no damn sence?



Zakir Bhai,
We also have to remember that Hindus make up a significant proportion of Bangladesh's population.Besides I don't see any thing in the National anthem which is praising Hindu Goddess.
"Ma" can be referred to motherland,so I don't think you should worry too much on this.It was so popular as a patriotic song,it probably deserved to be the national anthem.

Bengali culture isn't entirely Hindu.There is Muslim Bengali culture,which separates us from Middle Eastern muslims.As long as culture does not get in the way of Islam,there is no problem to it.
And yes,like you I have problems when I see people celebrating pahela baishakh,falgun etc exceeding their limit,you know what limit I am talking about.Like doing rituals which are more related to hinduism than Bengali culture.

People tend to forget the following line often:

*[109:6] "To you is your religion, and to me is my religion."
-Surah Kafeeroon*

Having said that,we must respect Hindu religion and Hindus,but we should not follow their rituals,which would be shirk.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## DavyJones

Hinduism in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
This link highlights the many problems faced by Hindus in Bangladesh. There is a decline in Hindu population from 11&#37; to 9% since 1974. Contrast this to the rise in Muslim population in India as a percentage of total population and you can get the picture.
Anyway - it is important to find solutions to India Bangladesh problems asap. The water issue is a thorny one and I believe Indian governments have not been taking the issue seriously spoiling our relations with Bangladesh.
Also the issue of insurgents and border issues are irritants. Bangladesh and India have a lot in common. Bangladeshis should stop viewing India as a Hindu country. We are secular - there is no state religion in India. Our PM is a Sikh, leader of Congress is a Christian.


----------



## leonblack08

DavyJones said:


> leonblack
> No Indian has a problem with Bangladesh. But there is a rise of Islmaic fundamentalism in your country which is worrying. I see less support for India and more support for Pakistan inspite of the fact we helped you in 1971 and Pakistan committed genocide on Bangladeshis. Also what is the percentage of Hindus in Bangladesh now ? They are been driven out in large numbers.



DavyJones,

I get the feeling you haven't been to Indian sites which openly shows their hatred for Bangladeshis and muslims.Browse through the World Wide Web,you will find significant amount of Anti-Bangladesh Indians.Off-course it doesn't represent whole India,but it does send a cold signal.

Now you talked about Islamic extremism.Can't I raise same question about Extremist Hindus like BJP,RSS,VHP?
You talked about minority repression in Bangladesh.Can't I ask the same question to you?But I won't.Because they are Indian citizen and they can take care of themselves.

Besides as Jako suggested,Please go to this link:
http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...-poor-muslim-india-bangladeshi-migrant-9.html
And read post 124.

And if you still don't feel satisfied,You are welcome to visit Bangladesh.

May be you have visited anti-Bangladesh Indian sites.Because Your argument is extremely similar to those who hate Bangladesh.
Before its too late,open your eyes man.


During my boarding days in India,I haven't found so much hatred for Bangladesh,as I find now.So much have changed in relatively short period.That my friend,is a worrying fact for us.


----------



## leonblack08

DavyJones said:


> Hinduism in Bangladesh - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



As I said earlier,go to post # 124 of

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...-poor-muslim-india-bangladeshi-migrant-9.html

Percentage game is simple math my friend.Try to understand it.

And don't come up with statements like Bangladesh ill-treating Hindus,because when you live in a glass house,you shouldn't throw stone at others.

And keep aside who was what.We also have a number of Hindu MPs and ministers and top bureacrats..I view them as Bangladeshis not hindus.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DavyJones

leonblack - even we had a Bangladeshi student in our class during my college years (2-3 years back). 
I hang my head in shame when I hear about the VHP, RSS activities - they are the shame of India. It's good they got booted out of power and I don't think they will be back soon. Most Indians realise the venom they spew will destroy our country before it destroys others.


----------



## DavyJones

well don't base your opinion on internet sites. If someone judges Islam by Al qaeda and terrorist sites - they would be making a mistake. The right wing people in India are in a small minority.


----------



## Stumper

leonblack08 said:


> Browse through the World Wide Web,you will find significant amount of Anti-Bangladesh Indians.
> 
> During my boarding days in India,I haven't found so much hatred for Bangladesh,as I find now.



Leon, There is a reason why you see that flames for BD . Actually its not at all on BD as a country. 

Have faith on me when i say , we DO have major issue with illegal BD alien's (No offence meant) in some of the metro and NE cities. What harm do they directly do? .. nothing. This are for most part laborer's . But politician's have been successful in implanting the seed of thought that their own failure are mostly due to this alien's imposing a hugh burden on state infrastructure. Simple. And common man no doubt will believe this. Sadly one part really is true that we do have a problem at hand with this illegal aliens (but not in crores as suggested by some)

Leon, at subconscious level, those flames are more meant to vent our frustration at the crumbling infrastructure.


----------



## Stumper

DavyJones said:


> I hang my head in shame when I hear about the VHP, RSS activities - they are the shame of India. It's good they got booted out of power and I don't think they will be back soon. Most Indians realise the venom they spew will destroy our country before it destroys others.



Mate, unfortunately sane voices get drowned, when this fsckards take gullible people for a ride on the religious bandwagon. And we have loads of this. They bring us nothing but shame. Fortunately .... the election have shown them they no longer can cut the "GOD" cake with people.


----------



## Al-zakir

leonblack08 said:


> Zakir Bhai,
> We also have to remember that Hindus make up a significant proportion of Bangladesh's population.Besides I don't see any thing in the National anthem which is praising Hindu Goddess.
> "Ma" can be referred to motherland,so I don't think you should worry too much on this.It was so popular as a patriotic song,it probably deserved to be the national anthem.
> 
> Bengali culture isn't entirely Hindu.There is Muslim Bengali culture,which separates us from Middle Eastern muslims.As long as culture does not get in the way of Islam,there is no problem to it.



Brother you must remember that majority rule over minority. Hindus are insignificant in number compare to Muslims in Bangladesh. Tagore was racist and Hindu fundamentalist who voted against the establishment of Dhaka University. To him Muslim belongs to farmland rather than school when fact is we Muslim brought the civilization in Hindustan. I think this is an enough reason for us to disown all of his work including so called national anthem of BD that doesn&#8217;t reflect true fabric of Islamic Bangladesh. I know you differ but that is how I truly feel brother. 

Now this thread is about how do we overcome Indian dominance in Bangladesh? Fact is as long as we have national anthem written by Bharati and Hindu than how can we emerge as true independent nation from outlook to separate entity? If we have any dignity than we must write a national anthem that truly reflect our glorious Islamic heritage, culture as well as nature of Bd. We are Ummat-e-Mohammad (SWS) hence; we must patronize culture of our beloved prophet (Sunnah). 




> And yes,like you I have problems when I see people celebrating pahela baishakh,falgun etc exceeding their limit,you know what limit I am talking about.Like doing rituals which are more related to hinduism than Bengali culture.
> 
> People tend to forget the following line often:
> 
> *[109:6] "To you is your religion, and to me is my religion."
> -Surah Kafeeroon*




You are right on the point my bro. _*Surah Kafeeroon*_ explain it all. Also notice the celebration of Bengali New Year now a day. If we speak against this bulgur practices than we are label as Taliban, Jamaati or even Pakistani some time because we try to save our young and na&#239;ve from participating in totally shirk practice. 



> Having said that,we must respect Hindu religion and Hindus,but we should not follow their rituals,which would be shirk



Definitely one is free to do however we can not encourage shirk practice.


----------



## Jako

I would like to point out a small note on Tagore's stance on Dhaka University--when tagore gave a negative response to DU (as many claim),bengal was ONE.......we had a single identity.......so how does one gain from that.......??....maybe tagore's response was due to some other reason,which we are unaware of or needs furthur investigation...regards


----------



## Spitfighter

Al-zakir said:


> Brother you must remember that majority rule over minority. Hindus are insignificant in number compare to Muslims in Bangladesh. Tagore was racist and Hindu fundamentalist who voted against the establishment of Dhaka University. *To him Muslim belongs to farmland rather than school when fact is we Muslim brought the civilization in Hindustan. * I think this is an enough reason for us to disown all of his work including so called national anthem of BD that doesn&#8217;t reflect true fabric of Islamic Bangladesh. I know you differ but that is how I truly feel brother.



 are you serious? 

'We' Muslims? who's 'we'?  facts? what facts? please, do enlighten me! 

You have to build your own identity before you can think about countering 'Indian dominance'. 

Are you telling me your ancestors were naked, hungry barbarians who were civilized and tamed by Afghans and Persians? or better yet, could it be that you are a descendant of Persians and Afghans? 

You probably don't have an answer, think about it for a while before you get back to me.


----------



## Al-zakir

Spitfighter said:


> are you serious?
> 
> 'We' Muslims? who's 'we'?  facts? what facts? please, do enlighten me!



Do I really have to. Welcome back from Hibernation. 



> You have to build your own identity before you can think about countering 'Indian dominance'.



We already have different identity.



> Are you telling me your ancestors were naked, hungry barbarians who were civilized and tamed by Afghans and Persians? or better



Most likely you are talking about your ancestor. Take out Islamic civilization form Bharat and you have nothing to show for. 





> yet, could it be that you are a descendant of Persians and Afghans?



Yes I am.


----------



## Al-zakir

Jako said:


> I would like to point out a small note on Tagore's stance on Dhaka University--when tagore gave a negative response to DU (as many claim),bengal was ONE.......we had a single identity.......so how does one gain from that.......??....maybe tagore's response was due to some other reason,which we are unaware of or needs furthur investigation...regards



Because east Bengal was majority Muslim and Dhaka (Dacca) was capital of Muslim Bengal nevertheless history is well known to us but unfortunately some of our ignorant Bengali minded country men worship his work. 

If Nawab Salimullah did not established dhaka university than majority Bangladeshi Muslims would still be uneducated and unworthy yet still my ignorant nation do not show same respect to Salimullah as racist Tagore. What a disgrace and losing mentality....


----------



## Spitfighter

Al-zakir said:


> Do I really have to. Welcome back from Hibernation.



Yeah, I think you should try and validate some of your nonsense from time to time. and thanks, its good to be back.



> We already have different identity.



Oh yeah? so what makes you so different from an Indian Muslim? or a Bengali Muslim? Tell me about Bangladeshi music, language, art, architecture, traditions, so on and so forth. 



> Most likely you are talking about your ancestor. Take out Islamic civilization form Bharat and you have nothing to show for.



See, this is where you baffle me. Are you really this ignorant? its almost impossible, you're on the internet and you spend a lot of time here, so you must have undoubtedly read at least a little something about ancient India. Yet you choose to blatantly ignore history and spend your time spewing garbage. Interesting. Do you do it because you feel insecure about your identity? do you feel threatened by India's growing clout? 




> Yes I am.



But of course my aryan friend, its obvious. I have spent much time reading about Bangladesh's glorious and fascinating history. Clearly, Bangladeshis, Afghans and Iranians are ethnically the same. 

These guys are definitely from the same stock...definitely. The Afghans and Iranians made sure to bring their wives along while they were busy invading a country. Just like the Americans brought their wives along with them during world war 2. I'm so silly 


Observe the dude on the far right next to the guy in the black shirt. 






This guy looks like his twin brother. The nose, hair, eyes, everything's practically the SAME. I guess I was wrong about you guys. 

Indians....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Halaku Khan

(deleted ...)


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> Well I think most bangla seaking hindus in west bengal are hindu foundamentalist.


Please note that the Hindu Bangalis have always been more fundamentalists than their counterparts in any other Provinces of India. Muslim population in west Bengal is 28%, but the State govt's Muslim employees are less than 2%. These Bangali Hindu fundamentalists call us by JABAN, MOCHOLMAN etc. They had very successfully created a landless peasant class out of the once powerful Muslim population of Bengal during the Hindu/British rule of 190 years.

Their self-centered attitude was one of the main reasons that the Muslims had formed Muslim League in Dhaka and went after forming a separate country called Pakistan. The present day Pakistani people were not that oppressed by their Hindu counterparts during the British period. But, Bengal and Bihar were different. So, Pakistan movement was superficial in the present-day Pakistan, but not in Bengal and Bihar.

It is no wonder that the present day west Bengal is suffering the fate of a neglected Province of India has roots during the British Raj. Even when all other Hindus of other Indian Provinces went against the British in 1857, it was our Hindu neighbours whose brain and pen helped British in that war. Of course Punjab Sikhs were another group to support the British with their might.

Hindu Bangali roles have been compiled in a book titled in 'Kolkat-kendrik Budhijibi' by M.R. Akhter Mukul. Rabindranath Thakur once said that people who make other people suffer, they themselves will have to suffer the similar fate at the hands of those who are oppressed. He was talking about the oppression of Musalmans of Bengal by their Hindu neighbour. He died before his prophecy came true in 1947. 

By all accounts, Bangali Hindus are most fundamentalist and most oppressive in the whole sub-continent.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> There is no need for poor people to go to India. Those are your own citizen who run for a bag of atta. In fact our people dont eat atta
> BIHAR police is enough for even a superpower. They will contaminate the whole locality within a few days like a dirty bomb.


That man is talking about those Biharis who were ousted by the Marathis last year. What a joke!


----------



## Jako

Communist west bengal is fundamentalist!!!....wow!!....even the opposition is hell bent against fundamentalism here....never feel ashamed of accepting truth and doing some reading ,my generous friend.....INDIANS are never left back in INDIA,replace indians by west bengal here.......in 1941 &#37; of hindus in now east bengal~30%.....so prior that it must have been even more.....,.your last post was a disgrace to your good posting for so long, mr ew.....and no comments to our superior aryan martial arts champ ,al-zakir!


----------



## eastwatch

Al-zakir said:


> Brother you must remember that majority rule over minority. Hindus are insignificant in number compare to Muslims in Bangladesh. Tagore was racist and Hindu fundamentalist who voted against the establishment of Dhaka University. To him Muslim belongs to farmland rather than school when fact is we Muslim brought the civilization in Hindustan. I think this is an enough reason for us to disown all of his work including so called national anthem of BD that doesn&#8217;t reflect true fabric of Islamic Bangladesh. I know you differ but that is how I truly feel brother.


I would say Kazi Nazrul Islam was more Bangali and Rabidranath was more Hindu. But, it is not true that that the latter was a racist and Muslim hater. Is it because he had opposed establishing an University in Dhaka? Is this the reason you have concluded that he wanted us to be only peasants? I think, your analysis is too simplification of certain events. 

Dhaka was not completely Muslim dominated in the early 20th Century as it is now, there were certainly 30&#37; to 40% (assumed) of Hindus in today's entire Bangladesh in those days. So, not establishing an University in Dhaka was not also in the interest of these Hindus. The opposition was probably due to the then mind-set of Kolkata high level Hindus. They probably wanted the peasant east Bengal to be fully dependent upon that city. They did not want another power (=education) center in Dhaka. It was a mean ploy, no doubt, but it was not specifically against the Muslims.

Please note that Hindu Bangalis were educated at that time. There were only a few Muslims who even passed through the Primary schools, let alone University. So, how it is that an opposition to Dhaka University was equal to keeping the Muslims as peasants?

By the way, we must respect Rabindranath Thakur for at least one more thing, which people are not aware of or are not interested in. He was the first man in the entire Bengal who tried to develop agriculture by applying scientific methods, and it was in his estate in Shilaidaha of Kushtia. He, I can say, was trying to be a peasant. 

Moreover, to make it a success he sent his son, Rathindranath, to the USA to become an expert in agriculture, or you can say to make him a peasant, although he was not a Muslim. What is wrong with agriculture or farming? Most people in all the western countries are either peasants or factory labours, isn't it? 

But, after saying all these, I must say a new national anthem should have been written when a new country was established. It is only because of the history of war of independence. The present national anthem does not say all those things. However, I must say that only because Tagore was a Hindu, therefore, we should not acceppt his writing as a national song is not a good reason to reject it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> I would say Kazi Nazrul Islam was more Bangali and Rabidranath was more Hindu. But, it is not true that that the latter was a racist and Muslim hater. Is it because he had opposed establishing an University in Dhaka? Is this the reason you have concluded that he wanted us to be only peasants? I think, your analysis is too simplification of certain events.
> 
> Dhaka was not completely Muslim dominated in the early 20th Century as it is now, there were certainly 30% to 40% (assumed) of Hindus in today's entire Bangladesh in those days. So, not establishing an University in Dhaka was not also in the interest of these Hindus. The opposition was probably due to the then mind-set of Kolkata high level Hindus. They probably wanted the peasant east Bengal to be fully dependent upon that city. They did not want another power (=education) center in Dhaka. It was mean no doubt, but it was not specifically against the Muslims.
> 
> Please note that Hindu Bangalis were educated at that time. There were only a few Muslims who even passed through the Primary schools, let alone University. So, how it is that an opposition to Dhaka University was equal to keeping the Muslims peasants?
> 
> *By the way, we must respect Rabindranath Thakur for at least one more thing, which people are not aware of or are not interested in. He was the first man in the entire Bengal who tried to develop agriculture by applying scientific methods, and it was in his estate in Shilaidaha of Kushtia. He, I can say, was trying to be a peasant. *
> Moreover, to make it a success he sent his son, Rathindranath, to the USA to become an expert in agriculture, or you can say to make him a peasant, although he was not a Muslim. What is wrong with agriculture or farming? Most people in all the western countries are either peasants or factory labours, isn't it?
> 
> But, after saying all these, I must say a new national anthem should have been written when a new country was established. It is only because of the history of war of independence. The present national anthem does not say all those things. However, I must say that only because Tagore was a Hindu, therefore, we should not acceppt his writing as a national song is not a good reason to reject it.



Rabindranath first started micro credit in kustia. No peasant paid him back, so his mortaged estate was later taken over by bank and auctioned off. Eventually he had to leave east bengal.


----------



## Join

Did anyone in here say, Indian dominance in bangladesh? Well, to those who think it is, then You must also know one thing, that if we had any intentions to dominate you then we would have made you a part of ours after 1971 as We had a good relationship with the benga'sl liberation force or mukti bahini and secondly if we had to dominate you, we wouldnt have been building the worlds longest border around you , thirdly Many bangladeshis enter our teritory and it make the duty of BSF to arrest them or shoot them down... And what ever BSF did is after a clear warning, and why is there no flag meeting or diplomatic talks about this issue?

So, India cannot risk its security what so ever.....


----------



## SU-57E

leave them man. they just dont want to see the truth or are brainwashed to be so.


----------



## eastwatch

Spitfighter said:


> Yeah, I think you should try and validate some of your nonsense from time to time. and thanks, its good to be back.
> 
> Oh yeah? so what makes you so different from an Indian Muslim? or a Bengali Muslim? Tell me about Bangladeshi music, language, art, architecture, traditions, so on and so forth.
> 
> See, this is where you baffle me. Are you really this ignorant? its almost impossible, you're on the internet and you spend a lot of time here, so you must have undoubtedly read at least a little something about ancient India. Yet you choose to blatantly ignore history and spend your time spewing garbage. Interesting. Do you do it because you feel insecure about your identity? do you feel threatened by India's growing clout?
> 
> But of course my aryan friend, its obvious. I have spent much time reading about Bangladesh's glorious and fascinating history. Clearly, Bangladeshis, Afghans and Iranians are ethnically the same.
> 
> These guys are definitely from the same stock...definitely. The Afghans and Iranians made sure to bring their wives along while they were busy invading a country. Just like the Americans brought their wives along with them during world war 2. I'm so silly
> 
> 
> Observe the dude on the far right next to the guy in the black shirt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This guy looks like his twin brother. The nose, hair, eyes, everything's practically the SAME. I guess I was wrong about you guys.
> 
> Indians....



Say very clearly your points, and better you do not post jargons in the form of photographs. What do you want to prove?


----------



## PlanetWarrior

eastwatch said:


> Say very clearly your points, and better you do not post jargons in the form of photographs. What do you want to prove?



I stand to be corrected but methinks that his point is that you should look at the Bangladeshis and the Iranians and see the difference. I dont understand the reason for adding the two tubby Sardajhis there.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

Join said:


> Did anyone in here say, Indian dominance in bangladesh? Well, to those who think it is, then You must also know one thing, that if we had any intentions to dominate you then we would have made you a part of ours after 1971 as We had a good relationship with the benga'sl liberation force or mukti bahini and secondly if we had to dominate you, we wouldnt have been building the worlds longest border around you , thirdly Many bangladeshis enter our teritory and it make the duty of BSF to arrest them or shoot them down... And what ever BSF did is after a clear warning, and why is there no flag meeting or diplomatic talks about this issue?
> 
> So, India cannot risk its security what so ever.....



Bangladesh is far more safer than India at least 10 times. So worry about your internal strife instead of throwing muds at your neighbour.


----------



## TopCat

PlanetWarrior said:


> I stand to be corrected but methinks that his point is that you should look at the Bangladeshis and the Iranians and see the difference. I dont understand the reason for adding the two tubby Sardajhis there.



The point should be, there are people in Bangladesh who do look like Iranian and some who do look like natives. The picture does tell me that. 

Thanks


----------



## eastwatch

PlanetWarrior said:


> I stand to be corrected but methinks that his point is that you should look at the Bangladeshis and the Iranians and see the difference. I dont understand the reason for adding the two tubby Sardajhis there.



I understand your point that the Muslims of Bengal are not handsome and are dark-skinned in comparison to the Persians, Arabians or even Punjabis and north Indians. You are right upto certain extent. Because not all the people of the nationalities I have mentioned are equally handsome, and not all the Muslims of Bengal are as ugly as you have tried to imply fingerpointing one face in the photograph.

There are many different types of faces among Muslim Bangalis, you will not see a single proto type in them. They have different shades of complexions, facial features etc. It is only because people from different stocks have migrated to Bengal during the Muslim rule of 600 years, and many local Hindus and Budhists also accepted Islam. So, we have become a mixed race people.

About complexion, people in Bengal are generally dark-skinned. Check the shade of skin of a not so well off Brahmin in Bengal who has to work under the sun like others. He will become certainly dark-skinned. If this continues for a few generations, his descendents will become permanently dark (not black). 

Bangali Muslims are basically peasants, it is very natural that they would lose any fair complexion in the HUMID weather of Bengal. Even the Bangali Brahmins are not generally as fair as their counterparts in the North India. Therefore, your assumption is not correct that no other nationalities immigrated to Bengal.

I request you to read post #65 of the thread titled 'Marathas in Bengal 1731-1760' to get a glimse of historical facts about immigration. By the way, have you ever thought why President Obama should be regarded as a BLACK negro when his mother is a WHITE American?


----------



## third eye

I wonder what complexion, size & shape has to do with Bd 'overcoming Indian dominance' ?


----------



## eastwatch

third eye said:


> I wonder what complexion, size & shape has to do with Bd 'overcoming Indian dominance' ?


Yes, this thread is drifting towards something else. So, please everybody stick to the topic. I myself will stick.


----------



## Al-zakir

eastwatch said:


> Please note that the Hindu Bangalis have always been more fundamentalists than their counterparts in any other Provinces of India. Muslim population in west Bengal is 28%, but the State govt's Muslim employees are less than 2%. These Bangali Hindu fundamentalists call us by JABAN, MOCHOLMAN etc. They had very successfully created a landless peasant class out of the once powerful Muslim population of Bengal during the Hindu/British rule of 190 years.
> 
> Their self-centered attitude was one of the main reasons that the Muslims had formed Muslim League in Dhaka and went after forming a separate country called Pakistan. The present day Pakistani people were not that oppressed by their Hindu counterparts during the British period. But, Bengal and Bihar were different. So, Pakistan movement was superficial in the present-day Pakistan, but not in Bengal and Bihar.
> 
> It is no wonder that the present day west Bengal is suffering the fate of a neglected Province of India has roots during the British Raj. Even when all other Hindus of other Indian Provinces went against the British in 1857, it was our Hindu neighbours whose brain and pen helped British in that war. Of course Punjab Sikhs were another group to support the British with their might.
> 
> Hindu Bangali roles have been compiled in a book titled in 'Kolkat-kendrik Budhijibi' by M.R. Akhter Mukul. Rabindranath Thakur once said that people who make other people suffer, they themselves will have to suffer the similar fate at the hands of those who are oppressed. He was talking about the oppression of Musalmans of Bengal by their Hindu neighbour. He died before his prophecy came true in 1947.
> 
> By all accounts, Bangali Hindus are most fundamentalist and most oppressive in the whole sub-continent.



Also you may recollect that one time in history, Hindus used to spit on Muslims if a fellow Muslim cross their property. Not so long ago.

I appreciate your post. Excellent analysis.


----------



## TopCat

eastwatch said:


> Do not worry, BD is building hundreds of small missile boats in the Khulna Shipyard. This shipyard is operated by our navy. *The missiles are being supplied from Pakistan and about 50% of finish product will be induced in the Pakistan Navy*. Our naval commandos are trained by South Korean navy.
> 
> Moreover, BD crews are now taking training to operate submarines. We are now at the final stage to purchase 4 submarines. With these and additions of new frigates BD navy will be second only after your India. So, do not dream that your naval blockade will be a simple push over.



These are C-802 misslies from China, has 98% success rates.. 
100 of that misslie boat are even enough for uncle sam to be over whelmed.


----------



## Spitfighter

PlanetWarrior said:


> I stand to be corrected but methinks that his point is that you should look at the Bangladeshis and the Iranians and see the difference. I dont understand the reason for adding the two tubby Sardajhis there.



The point is simply that before anyone can think about 'countering' anything, they have to have a sense of identity. Its ridiculous how certain members claim to have foreign ancestry based on religion. Religion has absolutely NOTHING to do with your genes. 

There are plenty of Bangladeshis in New Jersey and guess what? They still look like they're Bangladeshis. All this garbage about 'working in the sun' or 'humidity' reeks of an inferiority complex. 

Their worldview warped beyond comprehension, if I'm half christian and the English introduced Christianity to the sub continent, does that mean I'm white? and if not why? and how is this different from how Islam spread to the sub continent. 

I just found the picture of the sardarji's funny  And lo and behold the conversation drifted onto complexion, north and south and this other nonsense mostly because of some serious underlying insecurities.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Spitfighter said:


> The point is simply that before anyone can think about 'countering' anything, they have to have a sense of identity. Its ridiculous how certain members claim to have foreign ancestry based on religion. Religion has absolutely NOTHING to do with your genes.
> 
> There are plenty of Bangladeshis in New Jersey and guess what? They still look like they're Bangladeshis. All this garbage about 'working in the sun' or 'humidity' reeks of an inferiority complex.
> 
> Their worldview warped beyond comprehension, if I'm half christian and the English introduced Christianity to the sub continent, does that mean I'm white? and if not why? and how is this different from how Islam spread to the sub continent.
> 
> I just found the picture of the sardarji's funny  And lo and behold the conversation drifted onto complexion, north and south and this other nonsense mostly because of some serious underlying insecurities.



I still did not get your point. Your inferiority or superiority has nothing to do here either. We are talking about some historical facts. Bengali muslim is a mixed race and that is the fact.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Spitfighter

iajdani said:


> I still did not get your point. Your inferiority or superiority has nothing to do here either. We are talking about some historical facts. Bengali muslim is a mixed race and that is the *fact.*



OK then, tell me how your race differs from Bengali Hindus, and Indians in general. Specifically what makes a Bengali muslim different from the rest of India.


----------



## Spitfighter

iajdani said:


> The point should be, there are people in Bangladesh who do look like Iranian and some who do look like natives. The picture does tell me that.
> 
> Thanks



So exactly who in that picture looks Iranian?


----------



## TopCat

Spitfighter said:


> OK then, tell me how your race differs from Bengali Hindus, and Indians in general. Specifically what makes a Bengali muslim different from the rest of India.



 Well its a hybrid species. You know high yielding variety...


----------



## TopCat

Spitfighter said:


> So exactly who in that picture looks Iranian?



Now, Have you ever been to Iran? Did you ever seen any Iranian farmer working in wheat field or any Iranian tribes riding donkeys in 110 degree farenhites? I been in rural Iran and I can assure you that I can find at least 3 people in that group picture which could be resembled with some rural Iranians.
Dont compare some Bengali day laborer with a Iranian posh models. I seen Iranian models too.


----------



## Spitfighter

iajdani said:


> Now, Have you ever been to Iran? Did you ever seen any Iranian farmer working in wheat field or any Iranian tribes riding donkeys in 110 degree farenhites? I been in rural Iran and I can assure you that I can find at least 3 people in that group picture which could be resembled with some rural Iranians.
> Dont compare some Bengali day laborer with a Iranian posh models. I seen Iranian models too.



Have you ever been to the beach with an Iranian? I assure you, they don't look Bangladeshi even spending hours tanning in the sun. And where's your evidence by the way? How are Bengali Muslims different from Indians in general? I'm not interested in jokes, I've heard this argument plenty of times, I'm hoping this time someone can step up and validate their claim instead of sticking their head in the sand like some.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Spitfighter said:


> The point is simply that before anyone can think about 'countering' anything, they have to have a sense of identity. Its ridiculous how certain members claim to have foreign ancestry based on religion. Religion has absolutely NOTHING to do with your genes.
> 
> There are plenty of Bangladeshis in New Jersey and guess what? They still look like they're Bangladeshis. All this garbage about 'working in the sun' or 'humidity' reeks of an inferiority complex.
> 
> Their worldview warped beyond comprehension, if I'm half christian and the English introduced Christianity to the sub continent, does that mean I'm white? and if not why? and how is this different from how Islam spread to the sub continent.
> 
> I just found the picture of the sardarji's funny  And lo and behold the conversation drifted onto complexion, north and south and this other nonsense mostly because of some serious underlying insecurities.


You Hindu bigots will never perhaps understand what a mixed blooded person may mean. Because of your JAT PAT you are not allowed to intermingle among each other. But, Islam teaches us not to behave and shape our society like a bigot society. We have no distinction between a black Muslim and a fair-skinned Muslim.

So, inter-racial marriage were and are prevalent in the Bengali Muslim society. Why are you talking pride when someone says his ancestory was Persian or Arabian. I believe that person is at least 50&#37; wrong, because there is no way all his 40 ancestors married into a Persian family who settled in Bengal. The mixing started from the 2nd or 3rd genaration after the first batch of Turkic Afghan Muslims arrived in Bengal in 1203 and some local Hindus/Budhists accepted Islam.

It is a historical fact, you have to read the general history of Bengal before you throw muds at us. Muslims of Bengal are SPEAKERS of Bangla and they live in Bengal. So, they are certainly Bengali. But, genetically speaking, they have quite a different blood than the local Hindu Bangali. We are mixed, but Hindus are not. It is a big distinction. 

All the Muslim Chieftains (we call them Bara Bhuiyan), who resisted Mughals in Bengal, were Pathans whose fore bearers fled to Bengal after they were defeated by Badshah Baber in the 1st Battle of Panipath in 1526. Also note that Sher Shah Suri of BENGAL (note that he was a Pathan of Bengal) retook Delhi in 1539. His descendents were defeated again in the 2nd Battle of Panipath in 1554 by Humayun, and they again fled to Bengal. 

So, the war between Mughal and Pathans started in 1526 in Panipath in the present day Hariyana, but finally ended in 1606 in Uhar of greater Mymensingh or Sylhet of the present day Bangladesh. 

There are many such events that infused foreign blood among Muslim Bangali. There are always different looking Bangali Muslims. Why do you throw muds when most of the Indian Hindus are very black and look also like monkeys. Yet you say you belong to Aryas. It must be a joke. You will perhaps throw the same mud, as you have done to Bangali Muslims here, at President Obama if he says his mother is a white Amrican. You are such a miserable stupid. 

The way you are spitting your words it seems your parents and siblings look like angels and have been sent from a white moon. Better send your own photograph and I will send photographs of other monkey-looking ugly Hindus. Do not say these stupid things to the Bangalis in New York, they may slap your DALIT face. What is your problem if we truthfully deny the existence of only one strain of blood in our veins?

Without first studying the general history of Muslim Bengal, please do not venture into the subject of immigration of foreign Muslims in Bengal. If you need I can recommend some very old Persian-written books as well as books written by many famous Hindu writers starting from Rakhal Das Bannerjy, who discovered Moenjodaro.

About the sense of identity, we people live in Bangladesh and our identity is with this country. This is final and foremost. Who denies that must be living in an unreal fantasy world, where things are fuzzy. However, history must be acknowledged in its proper perspective. It is not necessary to deny historical facts in order to become a REAL BANGALI. We cannot deny our fore bearers.

By the way, Persians are quite fair-skinned, but not all the Arabs, specially the Gulf people, are fair-skinned. We also have negro blood among us. These people came from Ethiopia. How can we deny our fore bearers just because you bully us for that? This is our heritage, we have to accept it as it is and not in a twisted form prescribed by the bigots.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> These are C-802 misslies from China, has 98&#37; success rates..
> 100 of that misslie boat are even enough for uncle sam to be over whelmed.


As far as I know, our navy is minutely studying the Iranian missile boat strategy they have shown against Uncle Sam in the Persian Gulf. Really, this system has merit. How many missiles a DADA frigate carries, and how many small crafts the DADA navy will destroy?

Hundreds of small BD missile boats will be swarming the ocean to sting the DADA frigates like wild bees. Man, BD has finally acquired the modern technology to build ships. We have great shipyards. You perhaps know that wooden warships built in Chittagong were used in the Battle of Trafalgar in 1805 by the British. Our days are coming back.

If Indians think, we are sitting idle without further development of the military then they are in error. We want good relationship with India, but are against their hegemony imposing on us. Here is an article about our naval strategy written by our former navy Chief Sarwar Jahan Nizam.

http://www.thedailystar.net/story.php?nid=113000

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

Spitfighter said:


> Have you ever been to the beach with an Iranian? I assure you, they don't look Bangladeshi even spending hours tanning in the sun. And where's your evidence by the way? How are Bengali Muslims different from Indians in general? I'm not interested in jokes, I've heard this argument plenty of times, I'm hoping this time someone can step up and validate their claim instead of sticking their head in the sand like some.



I could not upload the pictures here or I dont know. I could have shown the real Iranians. Anyways, EW already covered most of my reply. So no need for reduntant argument.


----------



## eastwatch

iajdani said:


> I could not upload the pictures here or I dont know. I could have shown the real Iranians. Anyways, EW already covered most of my reply. So no need for reduntant argument.


But, anyway, in average, Iranians are quite fair-skinned. You have to understand that such a person goes darker and darker if a family starts to live in a hot and humid country even without marrying into another family that has different blood line.

However, that person's other physical features such as sharpness of nose, colour of eyes, amount of body hair etc. do not change equally. So, it is only the shade of skin that changes. Among the Muslims of Bengal there is no pure blooded Iranian or Arab, or locals, because in the course of the last few centuries, all the Muslims have become somehow a mixed-blooded community. 

Moreover, not so many Iranians migrated to India/Bengal. Many of the Iranians who came to India with Nadir Shah remained in India. But, most of them settled in Uttar Pradesh as soldiers. Bengal may not have that many Iranians from the beginning. 

Whatever it may be, we are a mixed blooded community and Bangladesh is now our native country. So, it is not acceptable if someone projects himself (as can be seen in one post) as Persian. All the muslim countries are more or less had influx of foreign people who became the natives. 

It is also true for Saudi Arabia. Many Muslims from other countries including Bengal, Iran, Uzbekistan, Adfghanistan, Turkey etc. had settled there 70 or 80 years ago, and now their descendents are Saudi citizens.

I just do not understand why the Indians are so eager to keep us only as local and not a mixed blooded community? What benefit do they get? Probably they can bully us more in that way.


----------



## Halaku Khan

eastwatch said:


> The mixing started from the 2nd or 3rd genaration after the first batch of Turkic Afghan Muslims arrived in Bengal in 1203 and some local Hindus/Budhists accepted Islam.



The foreign armies did not come with large numbers of women - the foreign Sipahis would have taken local women as wives and concubines. So the mixing began immediately, not after second or third generation.

The descendants of the foreign Sipahis are called Ashrafs. Even though the Sipahis were relatively few, they and their descendants had greater reproductive success - they are about 20&#37; of the population. The remainder 80% are not descendants of Sipahis and are called Ajlafs. Even amongst the Ashrafs, it is not that the women were imported, so Ashrafs are mostly of native blood.




eastwatch said:


> It is a historical fact, you have to read the general history of Bengal before you throw muds at us.


Where is there mud being thrown? The mud is in the racist tendencies of your own mind.



eastwatch said:


> Also note that Sher Shah Suri of BENGAL (note that he was a Pathan of Bengal) retook Delhi in 1539.


Sher Shah Suri was an Afghan Sipahi in Babar's army, who became the governor of Bihar, and then overran Bengal. 



eastwatch said:


> Why do you throw muds when most of the Indian Hindus are very black and look also like monkeys ... Better send your own photograph and I will send photographs of other monkey-looking ugly Hindus. Do not say these stupid things to the Bangalis in New York, they may slap your DALIT face.


This is the racism that is in your own mind.



eastwatch said:


> Yet you say you belong to Aryas. It must be a joke.


Do you know the meaning of Arya?


----------



## EjazR

Well a number of genetic surveys have shown that more than 80&#37; of muslims are converts in the sub-continent. Apart from that, even the migrated muslims after second third generation were more "Indian" than foreign as they evolved a new syncretic culture. For example Maulana Azad was a son of Bengali father who was ethnically Afghan but had been there for many generations while his mother was from mecca. But still he was one of the greatest Indian nationalist.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Iggy

Eastwatch buddy some of your post are worth reading specially regarding the news about Bangladesh...Its helps us know more about Bangladesh..But when you degrade your self as a third rate racist you are loosing lots of respect around here

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jako

Agree with seiko.....ew isnt the same when he talks bout genetics,race'n all........btw,WHAT IS BANGLADESH DOING TO OVERCOME INDIAN DOMINANCE???


----------



## TopCat

seiko said:


> Eastwatch buddy some of your post are worth reading specially regarding the news about Bangladesh...Its helps us know more about Bangladesh..But when you degrade your self as a third rate racist you are loosing lots of respect around here



I dont think he is a racist but he is against it, so the venom. How could he be racist when he himself calimed to belong to every race? On the contrary some of the Indians here are racist or have mental complexity.

By saying that he could be milder in his of venom towards them.


----------



## Al-zakir

Spitfighter said:


> OK then, tell me how your race differs from Bengali Hindus, and Indians in general. Specifically what makes a Bengali muslim different from the rest of India.



Please input this in your vegetarian braincell for good. 

Your hindutva prorogation won't shake the foundation of Bangladeshi Muslim.

We are different because we follow different ideology. A Bangladeshi could black as African but he still be different than some Hindus in Bharat.

We are different because we created different nation out of bharat based on two nation theory and again re emphasis the same ideology with greater instinct in 1975 with death of Mujib.

If we were same race or people than we would not have created separate nation in 1947 or we would have reemerged with bharat after the fall dhaka in 71. Bangladesh being a separate nation surrendered by hostile bharat is our biggest prove that we are separate entity.


----------



## Iggy

iajdani said:


> I dont think he is a racist but he is against it, so the venom. How could he be racist when he himself calimed to belong to every race? On the contrary some of the Indians here are racist or have mental complexity.
> 
> By saying that he could be milder in his of venom towards them.



*Why do you throw muds when most of the Indian Hindus are very black and look also like monkeys ... Better send your own photograph and I will send photographs of other monkey-looking ugly Hindus. Do not say these stupid things to the Bangalis in New York, they may slap your DALIT face*

^^^^ above is one of the comment made by him dont you think it a racist remark??


----------



## TopCat

seiko said:


> *Why do you throw muds when most of the Indian Hindus are very black and look also like monkeys ... Better send your own photograph and I will send photographs of other monkey-looking ugly Hindus. Do not say these stupid things to the Bangalis in New York, they may slap your DALIT face*
> 
> ^^^^ above is one of the comment made by him dont you think it a racist remark??



yes it is racist. but it is started by the racist Halaku Khan (a indian) in other thread when he called bengalis are black monkey. so EW had to show that indians are blacker monkey which he should not have.


----------



## Halaku Khan

iajdani said:


> yes it is racist. but it is started by the racist Halaku Khan (a indian) in other thread when he called bengalis are black monkey. so EW had to show that indians are blacker monkey which he should not have.



I was quoting a reputable author who quotes Pakistan civil servant and scholar Akbar S. Ahmed. The topic was what East Pakistanis were called by Punjabis pre-1971. See

Bangladesh: past and present - Google Books


----------



## Spitfighter

Al-zakir said:


> Please input this in your vegetarian braincell for good.



 good one, although you might want to consider becoming a vegan, god only knows how many cattle smugglers the BSF has shot down this year.



> Your hindutva prorogation won't shake the foundation of Bangladeshi Muslim.



All your kind can ever do is stick your head in the sand. When you have no answers you simply label everything as 'propaganda', 'zionist' and 'hindutva'.

 at your paranoia. 



> *We are different because we follow different ideology.* A Bangladeshi could black as African but he still be different than some Hindus in Bharat.



So Bangladeshis appeared out of thin air in 1971? or were you around before that? I'm sure when the Iranians 'immigrated' with they went straight to Bangladesh. 



> We are different because we created different nation out of bharat based on *two nation theory* and again re emphasis the same ideology with greater instinct in 1975 with death of Mujib.



That's right!! see, I knew you've done some reading. 



> If we were same race or people than we would not have created separate nation in 1947 or we would have reemerged with bharat after the fall dhaka in 71. *Bangladesh being a separate nation surrendered by hostile bharat is our biggest prove that we are separate entity. *



It seems you don't fully understand the two nation theory. Religion is the ONLY thing that separates us. It was true in 1947 and its true today. You cannot become a different race no matter how much you tell yourself you're Persian or Arab or mixed, even if you try speaking in broken arabic. 

And here's what else, Bangladesh being a separate state itself is indicative of our friendly stance towards Bangladesh. If India was hostile wouldn't we have taken over in '71?


----------



## TopCat

Halaku Khan said:


> I was quoting a reputable author who quotes Pakistan civil servant and scholar Akbar S. Ahmed. The topic was what East Pakistanis were called by Punjabis pre-1971. See
> 
> Bangladesh: past and present - Google Books



Its not the only time you use this kind of wording. I saw the pattern of your post. Either you are a troll or you are a racist. Period.


----------



## Spitfighter

eastwatch said:


> But, anyway, in average, Iranians are quite fair-skinned. You have to understand that such a person goes darker and darker if a family starts to live in a hot and humid country even without marrying into another family that has different blood line.



Right, so how come the English in South Africa and Zimbabwe still look white? Can you explain that or not? 



> However, that person's other physical features such as sharpness of nose, colour of eyes, amount of body hair etc. do not change equally. So, it is only the shade of skin that changes. Among the Muslims of Bengal there is no pure blooded Iranian or Arab, or locals, because in the course of the last few centuries, all the Muslims have become somehow a mixed-blooded community.



What do you think is the dominant eye color in Bangladesh? is Blue more prevalent or Black? Are your physical features different from ours? 



> Moreover, not so many Iranians migrated to India/Bengal. Many of the Iranians who came to India with Nadir Shah remained in India. But, most of them settled in Uttar Pradesh as soldiers. Bengal may not have that many Iranians from the beginning.



And yet some are ignorant enough to claim Persian ancestry as you have correctly pointed out. Not only do I find it patriotically embarrassing to claim foreign ancestry a *thousand years after the fact*, I would be ashamed to call myself a desi if I ever heard someone from UP claiming they were Iranian. 

Not only has it been centuries, but the females must have been natives to being with, so its actually quite funny that 50 generations down the line people are still busy calling themselves 'Persians' 



> Whatever it may be, we are a mixed blooded community and Bangladesh is now our native country. So, it is not acceptable if someone projects himself (as can be seen in one post) as Persian. All the muslim countries are more or less had influx of foreign people who became the natives.



Lets assume for a second that Bangladeshis are a 'mixed race', what makes your 'mix' unique to Bangladesh? 

Getting back however, what makes you think a majority of Bengali Muslims (or Muslims in general) are mixed anyway? There are plenty of Christians in India, you think they're half white? You think the invaders conquered India, mixed in with the local population and didn't bother converting anyone to their religion to extend their power? An overwhelming majority of muslims in the sub continent are simply converts. 



> It is also true for Saudi Arabia. Many Muslims from other countries including Bengal, Iran, Uzbekistan, Adfghanistan, Turkey etc. had settled there 70 or 80 years ago, and now their descendents are Saudi citizens.



You are confusing two different concepts, naturalization and race. Just because they are Saudi citizens doesn't mean they are the same race as the majority (NOT ARABS). If I'm an Indian American it doesn't mean my kids will gradually become white or hispanic (depending on who the majority is) but they will still be Americans (citizens).



> I just do not understand why the Indians are so eager to keep us only as local and not a mixed blooded community? What benefit do they get? Probably they can bully us more in that way.



I don't understand why you lot can't debate without feeling so insecure/victimized all the time, also why are you so eager to be mixed? 

, I think I know, but I'll leave it at that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

Halaku Khan said:


> The foreign armies did not come with large numbers of women - the foreign Sipahis would have taken local women as wives and concubines. So the mixing began immediately, not after second or third generation.
> 
> The descendants of the foreign Sipahis are called Ashrafs. Even though the Sipahis were relatively few, they and their descendants had greater reproductive success - they are about 20&#37; of the population. The remainder 80% are not descendants of Sipahis and are called Ajlafs. Even amongst the Ashrafs, it is not that the women were imported, so Ashrafs are mostly of native blood.
> 
> Where is there mud being thrown? The mud is in the racist tendencies of your own mind.
> 
> Sher Shah Suri was an Afghan Sipahi in Babar's army, who became the governor of Bihar, and then overran Bengal.
> 
> This is the racism that is in your own mind.
> 
> Do you know the meaning of Arya?


Mr. Halaku Khan Sahab, to know about the movement of Turkic Afghan people from Afghanistan to far away Bengal, you have to thoroughly read the history of how these people happened to be in Bengal. You are giving only a hypothetical general account, but I have given here a specific account of all those happened in the late 12th to early 13th centuries throughout India including Bengal.

In short, it was not an invasion in a conventional sense. Rather, it was how a neighbouring people living in the poor mountains of Afghanistan had migrated to Hindustan, the then food surplus richest region in the world. But, you have failed to see this. This type of movement of human groups were very common in those days. 

When you have written on imaginations, I have written by reading the history. Better you read 'Taj-ul-Nasiri' by Minhaj-ud-Din Siraj and many other original history books written in those days to properly understand the flow of migration of people.

Before I say about Arya, could you please tell me what is the meaning of 'Aryavarta', and how many years ago this word was coined by the Indians? Was this word coined by Max muller of GERMANY or was it coined many thousand years before him. 

I have a feeling that you will teach me that the meaning of Arya is NOBLE. Regardless of whatever may be regarded as the LITERAL meaning now-a-days, the word Arya used to have much wider meaning. So, you better say something about that meaning instead of denying the immigration of Aryas, which has become a trend in India.

One thing, to discuss historical facts in their true perspectives is neither racial nor it is a crime. With this mind, some day you will say that to discuss about African negroes being brought to America is also racial. 

By the way, Muslims of Bengal also have a small percentage of negro blood in their veins. There was also a negro sovereign named Sultan Muzaffer Shah in the early 16th century. He was basically an army General of Bengal, and Malik Andil was his original name. He was defeated and killed by a 1st generation Arab named Syed Hossain Shah. His dynasty is very famous. All the Kolkata elites know about this Hossain Shahi Dynasty. How about, do I still look racial?


----------



## Halaku Khan

eastwatch said:


> Before I say about Arya, could you please tell me what is the meaning of 'Aryavarta', and how many years ago this word was coined by the Indians? Was this word coined by Max muller of GERMANY or was it coined many thousand years before him.



Long discussion on Aryan Invasion/Migration theories beginning here: *http://www.defence.pk/forums/military-history/35113-akbar-other-mughals-14.html#post512348*


----------



## eastwatch

seiko said:


> Eastwatch buddy some of your post are worth reading specially regarding the news about Bangladesh...Its helps us know more about Bangladesh..But when you degrade your self as a third rate racist you are loosing lots of respect around here



You are totally mistaken about my intention. I am certainly not a racist. I am just trying to post the past immigration of Muslims to India, specially in Bengal, with information from the history. My purpose is certainly not to glorify about our foreign as well as mixed ancestory. I am only stating the facts.

At the end of the day, we all together belong to Hindustan and then, of course, we now identity ourselves as Bangladeshi.


----------



## eastwatch

Spitfighter said:


> Right, so how come the English in South Africa and Zimbabwe still look white? Can you explain that or not?
> 
> What do you think is the dominant eye color in Bangladesh? is Blue more prevalent or Black? Are your physical features different from ours?
> 
> And yet some are ignorant enough to claim Persian ancestry as you have correctly pointed out. Not only do I find it patriotically embarrassing to claim foreign ancestry a *thousand years after the fact*, I would be ashamed to call myself a desi if I ever heard someone from UP claiming they were Iranian.
> 
> Not only has it been centuries, but the females must have been natives to being with, so its actually quite funny that 50 generations down the line people are still busy calling themselves 'Persians'
> 
> Lets assume for a second that Bangladeshis are a 'mixed race', what makes your 'mix' unique to Bangladesh?
> 
> Getting back however, what makes you think a majority of Bengali Muslims (or Muslims in general) are mixed anyway? There are plenty of Christians in India, you think they're half white? You think the invaders conquered India, mixed in with the local population and didn't bother converting anyone to their religion to extend their power? An overwhelming majority of muslims in the sub continent are simply converts.
> 
> You are confusing two different concepts, naturalization and race. Just because they are Saudi citizens doesn't mean they are the same race as the majority (NOT ARABS). If I'm an Indian American it doesn't mean my kids will gradually become white or hispanic (depending on who the majority is) but they will still be Americans (citizens).
> 
> I don't understand why you lot can't debate without feeling so insecure/victimized all the time, also why are you so eager to be mixed?
> 
> , I think I know, but I'll leave it at that.



Please read post #393 to get answers to many of your questions. I would like only to add that history is not logic. So, instead of asking why the europeans do not look like the native negroes in south africa, you better try to get answer to this, why the Muslim Turkey people look more european, but their cousins in the central asia have quite a mongoloid features. 

I do not want to elaborate, but history says that the central asian NOMADIC Turkic people had migrated from the central asia to the present day Turkey via Iran and conquered the land. Only a few years before this migration, another group of Turkic people migrated to and conquered Hindustan in 1192 and then Bengal in 1203.

However, both these groups lost their original physical features in two different ways. One group became nearly white european and the other group became dark-skinned Hindustani. However, it does not alter the truth that both these groups were cousins to each other someday in the long forgotten past. This is what history teaches us.


----------



## Iggy

eastwatch said:


> You are totally mistaken about my intention. I am certainly not a racist. I am just trying to post the past immigration of Muslims to India, specially in Bengal, with information from the history. My purpose is certainly not to glorify about our foreign as well as mixed ancestory. I am only stating the facts.
> 
> At the end of the day, we all together belong to Hindustan and then, of course, we now identity ourselves as Bangladeshi.



Sorry if I misunderstood you ..but my intention was not to defame you or anything like that..When i saw that words you write its hard to digest those kind of words coming from a guy like you..Any way don't get emotions catch you while writing posts bro..


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> I would like only to add that history is not logic.


That explains a lot, why your history is so messed up and your logic is so juvenile. Because you understand neither. In any case, your first contention, that environment makes a person look the way s/he looks is actually correct. Unfortunately since you just took a shot in the dark, you couldn't respond to Spit's query. The answer lies in the speed of evolution (leaving aside the intermingling issue). It takes sever thousand generations to make a significant, visually identifiable change, while, the actual change may start to happen at a more micro level, a lot earlier. And it is only recently, that the Whites have started living in those areas. In the grand scheme of things, it is a mere blink of an eye.

Today, as opposed to 10,000 years ago, when population was scant, intermingling hastens up the process of gene acquisition, and it will be futile for anybody on earth to claim s/he is genuine this or pure that. Globally speaking, we are either more similar than different to each other, or more different than similar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Khajur

Leave *Eastwatch* alone, u know as he proudly claims *he is mixed race*...not just one but of several races.

His theory is, the Turkic _Afgan general, Bakhtiyar Khalji
came with army of Muhammad of Ghor and later captured Bengal in 1203Ad with an afghan army whose nos dont go beyond few tens of thousands made the current the muslim Bengalis of BD and WB of nearly 20crs of people a mixed race.Its centainly the case this guys is hardly comfortable in his Bengali skin and always looking for to add layers of others races .

The percetage of Bengali muslims ppl who can claim as foreign ancestry is almost negligible in the overall population of this group as most are native converts .There was no historical evience of mass exodus of Turkic _Afgan or even Moghuls to the region of Bengal military or otherwise.

There are far more muslims in north india with foreign muslim ancestry than found in a much larger group of Bengal's muslims.

PS:Eastwatch , Go ahead start abusing for calling ur bluff.


----------



## eastwatch

Khajur said:


> Leave *Eastwatch* alone, u know as he proudly claims *he is mixed race*...not just one but of several races.
> 
> His theory is, the Turkic _Afgan general, Bakhtiyar Khalji
> came with army of Muhammad of Ghor and later captured Bengal in 1203Ad with an afghan army whose nos dont go beyond few tens of thousands made the current the muslim Bengalis of BD and WB of nearly 20crs of people a mixed race.Its centainly the case this guys is hardly comfortable in his Bengali skin and always looking for to add layers of others races .
> 
> The percetage of Bengali muslims ppl who can claim as foreign ancestry is almost negligible in the overall population of this group as most are native converts .There was no historical evience of mass exodus of Turkic _Afgan or even Moghuls to the region of Bengal military or otherwise.
> 
> There are far more muslims in north india with foreign muslim ancestry than found in a much larger group of Bengal's muslims.
> 
> PS:Eastwatch , Go ahead start abusing for calling ur bluff.



You are unnecessarily trying to ridicule me because you, being educated, know what I have said is true. About population, was the population 800 yrs before same as today? If you do not now find justification in my logic, then, I am sorry, I am not going to write any more. Read with patience all my posts as well as many other relevant history books before you again send your bias.

Most of my classmates were disgusted at the thought of reading, memorizing and understanding only tens of pages of history. You are also no different. Better do not try history, it is not for someone with short memory. You should have asked your parents to give you big-capacity MAGAZ. Because, your present MAGAZ is not fit to memorize thousands of pages of history.


----------



## Khajur

eastwatch said:


> You are unnecessarily trying to ridicule me because you, being educated, know what I have said is true. About population, was the population 800 yrs before same as today? If you do not now find justification in my logic, then, I am sorry, I am not going to write any more. Read with patience all my posts as well as many other relevant history books before you again send your bias.
> 
> Most of my classmates were disgusted at the thought of reading, memorizing and understanding only tens of pages of history. You are also no different. Better do not try history, it is not for someone with short memory. You should have asked your parents to give you big-capacity MAGAZ. Because, your present MAGAZ is not fit to memorize thousands of pages of history.



*For all the invasions and historic assimilations of muslims of north india and pakistan(punjab and sindh) with the Arabs,Turkic,persians,Afghan and moghuls foreigners...its a widely accepted fact that most of them are natives converts and belong to simiar ethinc groups such as punjabis,jats ,Rajputs,Gujaratis of hindu and sikh religionists ...where as accoding to ur theory littered with lame excues makes Bengali muslims some how a mixed race...how ridiculous ,i cant believe we are arguing over it.*

Ur theory and logic is absolute rubbish so much so that even u are well aware of it urself...dont try to publisize such notes beyond forums like this one used for more rhetoric battles rather than intellectual discourse...u'll end up a making a bigger mockery of urself than what witnessed here.

I thank my parents for not giving me " big-capacity MAGAZ " like the one u inherited from ur parents.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Halaku Khan

It would be desirable for people to avoid making personal remarks, and get back to the subject of the thread.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

Someone was throwing malicious comments about the ugly features of Bangali Muslims. The following link is just a newspaper report with a picture of a public meeting held yesterday. The picture shows what I have been saying all along. The reason that we do not have one proto type of physical feature and do not have one shade of complexion, is that we are from different stocks of people, that include also the local Hindus who accepted Islam in the long past. 

But, since Islam does not allow discrimination on the basis of creed, race or colour, therefore, the Muslims of Bengal have become a racially mixed group of people. However, features still differ from each other. Since this process will continue until Qayamat, therefore, there will certainly come a time when we will be completely assimilated among each other.

The New Nation - Internet Edition

Please see also another picture of Indians that I have just found in the Hindustan Times. I am surprised to see that they do not necessarily look like Bollywood film stars. I wonder how a person from this society can throw mud at the features of Muslims of Bengal just to win a debate. It proves that today's Indians are callaous, they cannot accept a truth in a free mind. 

Indians, I am encountering here, cannot be compared with those elite Bangali Hindu historians of Calcutta, whose books written during British Raj and probably can be found today only in the Asiatic Society in Calcutta, enlightened me so much on the subject that I am dealing here.

http://www.hindustantimes.com/audio...or-post-of-BJP-president/Article2-476715.aspx


----------



## rawraw

Reproduce?


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> That explains a lot, why your history is so messed up and your logic is so juvenile. Because you understand neither.


Instead of sending trash, send some logical view and stop unnecessary critism of Bangali Muslims. What logic do you understand? Why do not you think of the circumstances under which I said that history is not logic? I repeat it is not, because history is based on FACTS in the past of a land and its people. It is not a logic when someone says that since the white south africans do not look like negroes, then why should the foreign muslims in Bengal do not look exactly like the people in their original native lands.

This was the background that I said above. But, you came with bashing. I was not expecting this from you because I know you have some knowledge in anthropology. I was expecting you to say that in case of south africa, two groups of people are extremely different from each other and they have not inter-mixed. But, in case of Bengal, the situation is just opposite. Outsiders of different stocks and locally converted Muslims were NOT that extremely different as it is in south africa, and more important point is, all these groups also married among each other after they have immigrated to Bengal.

Do not send bullshits anymore when responding to my posts. I am not that ignorant like many of your half-educated Indian posters. If you have no additional points, then just avoid my posts. I have seen enough of your type of intellectuals in my life. So, try not to be oversmart, and do not talk as if you are living in the sky.

By the way, why President Obama is not a white man when his mother is a white woman?


----------



## fallstuff

Jako said:


> kicking illegal immigrants out of assam by butt.....hell yeah!!!.....bd dominance-sorry bhai,but i had a great laugh......next time come with something better


Assam has one of the lowest Per Capita income in India. Just Curious, what is exactly in Assam other than natural beauty that would attract BD migrants to risk shot by BSF at the border ?


----------



## fallstuff

Wrong Forum !


----------



## fallstuff

Al-zakir said:


> United pakistan isn't possible because we have mushrik enemy between. What we need is to form a some kind of union. It will be good for both our nation.
> 
> Bharat will be barricade by Islamic army and that will make me really happy.
> 
> Bharat dominance will be history as I see it.


And how do you propose this "Barricade India" is going to get deployed considering India's trade route is mostly through Bay of Bengal and Arabian Sea ?


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> Assam has the lowest Per Capita income in India. Just Curious, what is exactly in Assam other than natural beauty that would attract BD migrants to risk shot by BSF at the border ?


Indians are portraying the muslims in assam as infiltrators from BD, when in reality they have been living there since 1205.


----------



## fallstuff

ahmeddsid said:


> Its not about me acting like an *** bro. Its about ALL our dear BD members who feel RAW is spreading a wide net over BD. This thread can prove useful in finding what all is being done to address this issue, which is serious If true.
> 
> To be frank, RAW is considered an useless organization by most Indians. I cant believe they are getting so much coverage in BD with books being written about them. I want to know the truth thats it, no abuses against anyone, no attacks. Simple as that!



I know this Post is rather old. There is a reason for BD concerns. 
Assam and Tripura had to be encouraged *considerably *by India to accept an union with India. 
The Chakma militancy was financed by India. It only stopped after BD-Chakma entered a settlement, and India stopped the flow of arms. 
Farakka initial effects were devastating on the winter crops. You can literally walk across Padma ( Ganga Downstream) under the Hardinge Bridge. Farakka was constructed without giving any consideration to BD. Ganga crosses international boundary, and therefore subject to water sharing agreements, however BD receives very little water in winter.

Consider India's due concern about Chinese plan to put a Dam on Brahmaputra in upstream China. India's conern is legitamate here.Now, consider BD concerns about Tipaimukh Dam. India is saying that water will not be diverted , its just a flood protection. Well, you take your lessons from history. History, strangely, does repeat for people that do not learn from it.

Sri Lanka was very prosperous comparing to rest of south asia. The Tamil issue devastated Sri Lanka. We all agree Indira Gandi funded Tamil Tigers. Tamil demand of 50% parliament seats is not a legit demand in that country.To this day , I am not sure why she did it, other than she really f****d up Sri Lanka. 

These are facts. You try to learn from it. Yes, there are those that will use these facts to support their agenda. 

I do believe India has left the "politics" behind with the tragic passing of Mrs. Gandi, and concentrating more on "economics" under new leaderships, which has served them very well.

I wish India to continue this growth and prosper, but your history will always be one step behind.

Thank you for reading my two cents!


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> Indians are portraying the muslims in assam as infiltrators from BD, when in reality they have been living there since 1205.


As if migration in '47 had never happened.


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> As if migration in '47 had never happened.



Yes, who can deny '47 migration? But, it was migration in the opposite dsirections. Many assamese muslims migrated to BD and many BD Hindus migrated to Assam, west Bengal and some other States. But, after that, Bangali Hindus from BD were expelled by the Assamese sometime after 1950. Along with them the GHOTI Bangali and Marwaris were also ousted. But, note that Muslims were not touched. Why? Because, the Muslims are native to that land. 

Only recently, intelligencia like you are coming with population census reports in hand to prove the muslims as non-assamese. You are blaming your ration cards for such a large number of muslims, but are avoiding to see through the historical facts that firmly root them to Assam since the expedition by Bakhtier Khilji in 1205. It is a heinous effort by the Hindu Bangalis to initiate a muslim-assamese conflict to keep that land under their feet.


----------



## Skies

brotherbangladesh said:


> It's very easy!
> Just u have to notice the Bengali accents and life style.
> We r far different from them.
> Also we have better ego than them.






toxic_pus said:


> 'Better' ego? Is it something like 'good' Taliban?



By the phrase "Better ego", I wanted to mean that:

# we have our own glorious history & identity for which we fought in 52 & 71 which is a good ego.

# we have rich culture and our religious and social value and life style is high standard than them.

# we do not think like them as "Be only Indian and buy only Indian" which seems to me like a mean thinking sometimes. we like to use any country's products if it is good in quality. Yes we should have patriotism, but it dose not mean that we will use only BD products even it is bad quality. But people from Calcutta only like to use Indian products even it is worse quality and we r not like them.

# We love BD, I also , but I want to adopt other countries good cultures also, thats why I'm Brother Bangladeshi.

# we can sacrifice for others easily than them (Indian Bangali).

on the other hand, 

# I think Bengali Indian novel writhes are better then Bangladeshi writers.

# I can remember once I used to hear form the people that Indian car and motors or products are poor in quality but I used to tell them that -no matter- their cars or other products are poor in quality, cos they r trying to make and I used to believe that their product will achieve good quality in future cos they are trying, and they are doing better now. So Indian tries and we r completely failed in this matter. I know though some people say that Indian space programs are failed or unnecessary, but I know that they will be success and bring pride for them one day or already have brought.

BTW, why u choose such id toxic_pus? Isn't it a inferior thinking?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

fallstuff said:


> Assam has one of the lowest Per Capita income in India. Just Curious, what is exactly in Assam other than natural beauty that would attract BD migrants to risk shot by BSF at the border ?


Yes, Indians think very correctly that BD people do not go to a POOR assam to get food, but to enjoy the natural beauties there. Muslims are living there since 1205 immediately after a failed invasion of our Malik Bakhtier Khilji. Now, the Indians are worried about the size of muslim population in that province. So, Indians are portraying them as BD citizens in order to expell them.

These Assamese muslims will migrate to BD once opportunities are created by us. Indians do not have to worry. The way BD is developing, not only arakan muslims but also Assamese muslims will be needed by us in the near future. At that point, many of them will leave their motherland assam and migrate to BD.


----------



## Spitfighter

Al-zakir said:


> United pakistan isn't possible because we have mushrik enemy between. What we need is to form a some kind of union. It will be good for both our nation.
> 
> Bharat will be barricade by Islamic army and that will make me really happy.
> 
> Bharat dominance will be history as I see it.



This kind of thinking perpetuates hate, I think the only reason you hate India so much is because you feel inferior. Instead of trying to 'barricade' India, why don't you try cooperation for a change? isn't there enough death and destitution in South Asia already? 

Look at what our neighbors to the north have accomplished, 






Wouldn't you love to see something like that in Bangladesh? have a look at their cities, roads, railway stations, don't you want that for Bangladesh?

*WAKE UP!!* Instead of fantasizing about an 'Islamic army', think about a prosperous and peaceful country, you think India will sit by idly and watch as your so called 'islamic army' tries to smother it?

There have been plenty of wars, try thinking a little differently, open up your little mind and stop 'hatin'. We need economic cooperation, the rest will follow.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## toxic_pus

Wrong thread. Anyway.


brotherbangladesh said:


> By the phrase "Better ego", I wanted to mean that:
> 
> # we have our own glorious history & identity for which we fought in 52 & 71 which is a good ego. (with plenty of help from us. Let me quote General Manekshaw on this. "Every time I sent them in, every time they saw a burly Punjabi or Pathan, they ran, leaving their weapons behind". 'Them' here refers to the Indian trained Mukti Bahinis. Now that is 'glory')
> 
> # we have rich culture and our religious and social value and life style is high standard than them. (Bengalis, as it is have a rich culture. But it is funny how a citizen of one of the poorest countries on the face of the earth claims to have 'high standard' of 'life style'.)
> 
> # we do not think like them as "Be only Indian and buy only Indian" which seems to me like a mean thinking sometimes. we like to use any country's products if it is good in quality. Yes we should have patriotism, but it dose not mean that we will use only BD products even it is bad quality. But people from Calcutta only like to use Indian products even it is worse quality and we r not like them. rofl
> 
> # We love BD, I also , but I want to adopt other countries good cultures also, thats why I'm Brother Bangladeshi.(who cares)
> 
> # we can sacrifice for others easily than them (Indian Bangali).(I am guessing that you have never heard of Kshudiram, Binoy-Badal-Dinesh, Masterda, Bagha Jatin, Netaji etc.)


Compared to this, horsepoo is fragrance. 



> on the other hand,
> 
> # I think Bengali Indian novel writhes are better then Bangladeshi writers.
> 
> # I can remember once I used to hear form the people that Indian car and motors or products are poor in quality but I used to tell them that -no matter- their cars or other products are poor in quality, cos they r trying to make and I used to believe that their product will achieve good quality in future cos they are trying, and they are doing better now. So Indian tries and we r completely failed in this matter. I know though some people say that Indian space programs are failed or unnecessary, but I know that they will be success and bring pride for them one day or already have brought.


I am trying to give a damn, but my damn-o-meter is broken.


> BTW, why u choose such id toxic_pus? Isn't it a inferior thinking?


 

Ok kiddo. This fantasy land of yours, does it have free rides.


----------



## toxic_pus

eastwatch said:


> Muslims are living there since 1205 immediately after a failed invasion of our Malik Bakhtier Khilji. Now, the Indians are worried about the size of muslim population in that province. So, Indians are portraying them as BD citizens in order to expell them.


You can keep peddling the same idiotic lies over and over again but you just can't quite fit the huge migration of '47 in your c0ck & bull fiction. So you just pretend, that '47 never happened. In fact your reply to this very question is one hell of confused babble.


eastwatch said:


> Yes, who can deny '47 migration? But, it was migration in the opposite dsirections. Many assamese muslims migrated to BD and many BD Hindus migrated to Assam, west Bengal and some other States.(And yet you keep peddling that 1205 story again and again) But, after that, Bangali Hindus from BD were expelled by the Assamese sometime after 1950. Along with them the GHOTI Bangali and Marwaris were also ousted. But, note that Muslims were not touched. Why? Because, the Muslims are native to that land. (The clash, not of 50s but of 80s and 90s was a clash of ethnicity. Religion played no role in it. Assamese believed - to which I do sympathize, even being a Bengali - that most of their jobs were taken up by Bengalis. This was a fallout of British system where, Bengalis were promoted for all types of office jobs. Marwaris had also settled in Assam during the Raj and controlled most of the business. Their grievance is understandable. The manner in which they went about it, was unacceptable.)
> 
> Only recently, intelligencia like you are coming with population census reports in hand to prove the muslims as non-assamese. (Thats because now we have plenty of data to statistically prove ourselves right. Census data do show that the rate of growth of muslim population in Assam is much higher than average muslim growth rate. I understand, arguing against numbers can be difficult. Now please don't talk of that BS theory of yours.) You are blaming your ration cards for such a large number of muslims, but are avoiding to see through the historical facts that firmly root them to Assam since the expedition by Bakhtier Khilji in 1205. It is a heinous effort by the Hindu Bangalis to initiate a muslim-assamese conflict to keep that land under their feet. (Please don't make me quote those Census data right from 1941 how Muslim population in Assam went down after 1947 and how they suddenly started growing, almost like an explosion)


----------



## eastwatch

Spitfighter said:


> This kind of thinking perpetuates hate, I think the only reason you hate India so much is because you feel inferior. Instead of trying to 'barricade' India, why don't you try cooperation for a change? isn't there enough death and destitution in South Asia already?
> 
> Look at what our neighbors to the north have accomplished,
> 
> 8Ln08EokDLY[/media] - New High Speed Train From Beijing to Tianjin China
> 
> Wouldn't you love to see something like that in Bangladesh? have a look at their cities, roads, railway stations, don't you want that for Bangladesh?
> 
> *WAKE UP!!* Instead of fantasizing about an 'Islamic army', think about a prosperous and peaceful country, you think India will sit by idly and watch as your so called 'islamic army' tries to smother it?
> 
> There have been plenty of wars, try thinking a little differently, open up your little mind and stop 'hatin'. We need economic cooperation, the rest will follow.


I think your proposition is quite correct that we get rid of our mutual distrust and enemity, and strive to make south asia the center of economic development.

When Prophet Muhammad (SWA) preached Islam he said that in order to learn, go even to a far away country like China. By saying this, he wanted his people to come out of the shell of ignorance and develop themselves by learning from others.

But, today's Islamites desist learning and want us to take back to an ignorant society all in the name of Islam that was prevailing 1500 years ago. However, these people are quickly becoming a minority. In a fast developing BD, they will have little room to move and preach ignorance in the name of Islam as well as an united Pakistan. 

This union is already a matter of past. Since the division, we have taken a separate route that can develop our industries, provide jobs to all of us and finally raises our living standard to that of present day europe. A political union with Pakistan is not in the card. I have seen only a few BD posters think like this and no Pakistani thinks that way.

I do not think it is a fantasy dream. When europeans fled to USA about three centuries ago because of famine and hunger year after year, nobody ever thought then that europe would be what today it is. This dream for the entire subcontinent will certainly come true if the countries work unitedly. 

Thanks for posting the China development link. I am living in a first world country and I know how much efforts will be needed to raise our living standard to the level of Japanese or even China. A hundred years is not a very long time if we can raise our countries to that level.

Some people want us to ride camels and bullock carts instead of riding bullet trains as can be seen in your China link. They think the former is more Islamic than the latter. What a barbaric thinking!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

To toxic_pus:

I think u need some antibiotics, cos the toxic pus is streaming out from ur rotten body & soul. Keep urself away until ur disease will cure, other wise it is worthless to talk u!

BTW, i wrote to wrong thread, cos it is sticky.


----------



## pagans

Bangladesh will always remain in India's shadow.


----------



## Iggy

pagans said:


> Bangladesh will always remain in India's shadow.



No one will be any ones shadows..every country has their own dignity..and they will not let others influence their country ..stop barking such disrespectful words

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Al-zakir

Spitfighter said:


> This kind of thinking perpetuates hate, I think the only reason you hate India so much is because you feel inferior. Instead of trying to 'barricade' India, why don't you try cooperation for a change? isn't there enough death and destitution in South Asia already?
> 
> Look at what our neighbors to the north have accomplished,
> 
> 8Ln08EokDLY[/media] - New High Speed Train From Beijing to Tianjin China
> 
> Wouldn't you love to see something like that in Bangladesh? have a look at their cities, roads, railway stations, don't you want that for Bangladesh?
> 
> *WAKE UP!!* Instead of fantasizing about an 'Islamic army', think about a prosperous and peaceful country, you think India will sit by idly and watch as your so called 'islamic army' tries to smother it?
> 
> There have been plenty of wars, try thinking a little differently, open up your little mind and stop 'hatin'. We need economic cooperation, the rest will follow.





All right! For a change I like your positive attitude. I am not against peace but it can only achieve if we mutually respect each other sovereignty. Bharat needs to understand that we are Muslim so it should not infuse money into anti Islamic element in Bd. 

Respect us as who we are than peace is inevitable in SA.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fallstuff

Spitfighter said:


> This kind of thinking perpetuates hate, I think the only reason you hate India so much is because you feel inferior. Instead of trying to 'barricade' India, why don't you try cooperation for a change? isn't there enough death and destitution in South Asia already?
> 
> Look at what our neighbors to the north have accomplished,
> 
> 8Ln08EokDLY[/media] - New High Speed Train From Beijing to Tianjin China
> 
> Wouldn't you love to see something like that in Bangladesh? have a look at their cities, roads, railway stations, don't you want that for Bangladesh?
> 
> *WAKE UP!!* Instead of fantasizing about an 'Islamic army', think about a prosperous and peaceful country, you think India will sit by idly and watch as your so called 'islamic army' tries to smother it?
> 
> There have been plenty of wars, try thinking a little differently, open up your little mind and stop 'hatin'. We need economic cooperation, the rest will follow.




Good post spitfighter


I continue to be amazed by the Chinese. Their progress is just simply phenomenal. If you look at the top 20 Chinese cities using Google Earth , it is just unbelievable what they have accomplished over the last ten years or so. Zoom down on Shanghai and think it was just a small town 20 years ago. Living in the USA , I know how long it takes just to add a ON/OFF RAMP to an Expressway, much less the Expressway itself. There are zoning issues, environmental issues, local community /politics issues , and these can take years before actual construction starts. 

The Chinese were not even on the radar 10 years ago when it comes to Expressways, today they are the number two, after USA and ahead of Germany. 

China,India, Pakistan, and Bangladesh are ancient Civilizations. Up until 18th century they were at least 49% of the world GDP (Source List of regions by past GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia.) before they were invaded by the Europeans. 


Its good to see these Civilizations are rising once again !!!

Source List of regions by past GDP (PPP) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## rajeev

Al-zakir said:


> All right! For a change I like your positive attitude. I am not against peace but it can only achieve if we mutually respect each other sovereignty. Bharat needs to understand that we are Muslim so it should not infuse money into anti Islamic element in Bd.
> 
> Respect us as who we are than peace is inevitable in SA.



Come on dude, we don't infuse any money into anti Islamic element anywhere! Remember, however you guys may claim your country to be - secular or Islamic; India is a secular country and some of my Indian brothers are Muslim and they are 170 million strong dude - a population bigger than entire population of Bangladesh.

The current Bangladesh is very friendly and hopefully all the small issues between the countries will be resolved in due time.

Hope your economy grows and so does ours!


----------



## eastwatch

pagans said:


> Bangladesh will always remain in India's shadow.



India has tried in many ways to put in practice your 'shadow' theory, but has given up on that in favour of a new theory. Now, it is in favour of something like 'Co-prosperity' theory. It took a very long time for India to diagnose our traits that we are not to be bent on our knees. But, better late than never.


----------



## ssheppard

eastwatch said:


> India has tried in many ways to put in practice your 'shadow' theory, but has given up on that in favour of a new theory. Now, it is in favour of something like 'Co-prosperity' theory. It took a very long time for India to diagnose our traits that we are not to be bent on our knees. But, better late than never.



Ew: I just have to say one thing...India is learning how to handle its foregin affairs.....and that learning comes with some degree of Hits and misses....Indo Bangladesh relation is no different....You implement something ...you fail...then you look for something new....and it is harder to implement changes in Countries....with hostilities against each other......I see Indobangla Relationship ...growing to be a mutually beneficial.....and not about Dominating each other.....

Both countries have made mistakes..and they will rectify their issues ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

eastwatch said:


> India has tried in many ways to put in practice your 'shadow' theory, but has given up on that in favour of a new theory. Now, it is in favour of something like 'Co-prosperity' theory. It took a very long time for India to diagnose our traits that we are not to be bent on our knees. But, better late than never.



In this i will agree with you. Indian foreign policy and politicians are indeed maturing, they are also being more accountable. However this time around, there is a unique opportunity for India and BD to take their relationship forward. With BNP govt, BD tries to harm India by supporting insurgencies in India. With Awami League, both countries are trying to cooperate. By the end of the 5 years there should be visible progress.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

Indo-BD relationship soured with the assassination of Mujib. Inexperienced, and taken by surprise by such of events, India started viewing BD as proxy for Pakistan. New Delhi became concerned that this may undo all the hard work of creating BD, and took a series of wrong decisions to assert itself. This was, understandably, looked upon by the BD as Indian hegemonic attitude. Additionally, our inexplicably complicated bureaucracy and lack of transparency have resulted in too much mistrust with BD.

I won't say, India's assessment was entirely wrong. For example, BNP has traditionally been hostile to India, and is largely responsible for hate mongering against India. The current bonhomie is entirely because of Ms Hasina. The moment she goes out of power, this bonhomie will disappear.

Sad, but true.


----------



## eastwatch

toxic_pus said:


> I won't say, India's assessment was entirely wrong. For example, BNP has traditionally been hostile to India, and is largely responsible for hate mongering against India. The current bonhomie is entirely because of Ms Hasina. The moment she goes out of power, this bonhomie will disappear.
> 
> Sad, but true.


A truth yesterday may not be a truth tomorrow. A political Party cannot remain with an yesterday's old thinking when the thinking of the population has changed. So, in order to change its image, India must do things that our population can perceive as friendly and also non-hegemonic.

When India is regarded as a friendly country, no political Party can thrive in BD on anti-India rhetorics. The next 4 years is crucial for India. If people perceive that India is not disturbing us by taking many unilateral decisons that go against the interst of BD, then India-phobia will decrease. Because people will not buy that anymore.

If the country is free of tension our politics will turn into positive rhetorics. All the Parties will have to center themselves on economic development and welfare of the population.

I wish India to take advantage of the next 4-yr long AL govt in BD and successfully project a positive image of itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Contrarian

There has been significant progress already. BD driving out terrorists and India removing non tariff barriers and reduction of negative list.

By the time Hasina comes to Delhi, there would be a LOT of announcements i think.


----------



## eastwatch

Khaleda stresses political goodwill between Dhaka, Delhi 
Staff Correspondent 

The BNP chairperson, Khaleda Zia, on Thursday put stress on political goodwill in resolving the unsettled issues between Bangladesh and India and expected India to continue with such attitude.

We want good relations with India. If the unresolved issues between the two countries were settled, the relations would be strengthened and increased,&#12539;Khaleda told the outgoing Indian envoy, Pinak Ranjan Chakravarty, in her office at Gulshan in Dhaka.

Only political goodwill can settle the unresolved issues and we expect India would show such attitude,&#12539;Khaleda was quoted by her aide Shamsher Mobin Chowdhury.

Pinak paid a farewell visit to Khaleda and stayed there about 45 minutes. Khaleda wished his success at his new workplace.

BNP secretary general Khandker Delwar Hossain and Khaleda&#30196; aide Shamsher Mobin Chowdhury and Sabih Uddin Ahmed were present during the talks.


----------



## piyarapakistani

wat a joke that muslims are living safe in india.
1)hindu terrorists destroy babri mosque and after that kill thousends of muslims in bombay riots.
2)hindu terrorists kill 2000 muslims in gujrat.
3)indian army is killing innocent muslim kashmiris in indian occupied kashmir.


----------



## Stumper

piyarapakistani said:


> wat a joke that muslims are living safe in india.
> 1)hindu terrorists destroy babri mosque and after that kill thousends of muslims in bombay riots.
> 2)hindu terrorists kill 2000 muslims in gujrat.
> 3)indian army is killing innocent muslim kashmiris in indian occupied kashmir.



Darn , is it really true sir? .... My my ..... we never knew this. Can you also share with us where exactly did you get this information .... as the cable connection has been cut off in India ... and world is unaware about this danger to the second largest muslim population in the world.

Thanks for your post.


----------



## Skies

*Joke:*



> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...sh-must-not-allow-indian-commandos-dhaka.html



After reading this thread, a question arise in me.

That is: *who is BD's first enemy, India or Awami League govt.?*


----------



## Skies

bd_4_ever said:


> To all my BD and Indian friends....
> 
> Just go read the news again (in ) and THEN read the comments the pakistani, chinese and indian posters there are giving. There was not even a slight mentioning about bangladesh in that particular article....and the two countries to which it was directed ie. pakistan and china.... none of the people there are worried or tensed about the news. Some friends there even agree that Gen Lamba and Gen Kapoor was over-estimating Indian capability. Off course, they are capable, no doubt, but many posters critisized why they made it public and complained about the show-off nature of their confidence.
> 
> And most important thing, the posters there..... most of the indian, pakistani and chinese friends are all talking about brotherhood and peace in the sub-continent (off course there are few exceptions) and the last thing that anybody wants is a war.....you guys please refer to post no. 29 especially, which i found particularly touching, written by an indian.
> 
> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangladesh-defence/bangladesh-defence/india-d...rmy-chief.html
> 
> And please take time to read some comments made by the posters there.....i dont understand that when the people in the countries possibly going to be involved in war are not tensed or crying about it, why on earth are we BD members debating on this topic.....why do we always ASSUME/PREDICT that a war is happening between india and bangaldesh. Whilst the people from countries where the war is possible are talking about peace and no war. Please cant we just come to our senses and realize that something like that is not going to happen......
> 
> I know after this reply, still i will have posters storming at me...but people please think about it for a moment.... we ALWAYS everywhere add "IF" to a hypothetical threat/danger and start discussing about war, history, results.....if so, then why cant we just add that "IF" and say "...a war does not happen, hopefully our next generation will get a good world to breathe in......"
> 
> All the posters are openly welcomed to refute....but i am happy i cleared whats actually in my mind....
> 
> Peace....
> 
> Cheers!!!




Firstly: I think you missed one point in this thread: http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...akistan-simultaneously-indian-army-chief.html . Here the Indian army chief who made this statement. Remember he is an army chief. So even he said it as a fun but he knows that well that his neighbors will not take it as a fun. And, no doubt, this statement did not said by him without thinking his country's capability. May be they have not that much capability but they are intended to achieve so. Another think is, a fun done by such person, really, reflexes his intention. Such a person cannot make fun without backup. And here the backup is either he has already the capability or intended to achieve the capability. He must know the consequence of the fun, as his neighbors will take it as a challenge, and then he have to answer if attacked in future either he has the capability or not. I think there is a possibility of another war between IN and PAK.

Secondly: I understand that u think like a peaceful man. We also need to think like that. But, sad, the reality is different.

Suppose India will never attack us but if they will continuously interfere here, if BSF always continue killing, if they try to take over some portions in the Bay of Bangle, if they create pressure to our govt to give them favors which may be bad for BD, if they want to prove us vulnerable nation by deploying their force in Dhaka, if the underestimate us always, if they want to stop water. So what will do BD then even they will not attack?

In 52 Pak govt wanted to impose Urdu in BD. 
Then BD people rebelled against Pak govt. 
Then Pak force fired and killed Rafiq, Borkat, Salam and so.
Then we had to declare war against Pak for their misrules and the real war began in later in 71. 
There Pak did not attack us at first but attacked when we demonstrated against their misrules.

So if India wants to dominate us without attack then what will u do? If you could stand against Pak in 52 then why not against India in future in case they will try to dominate us? And there is a chance of war (to me it is only 5&#37 with India if they will continuously try to dominate us though they will never attack at first. So, it is not worthless to imagine a hypothetical war bet IN and BD at all. Suppose if BDR will fire against BSF at first for any unavoidable reason then there is a chance of war though it will not continue but we will have to lose many things in case we will not aware.


----------



## bd_4_ever

brotherbangladesh said:


> Firstly: I think you missed one point in this thread: http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-...akistan-simultaneously-indian-army-chief.html . Here the Indian army chief who made this statement. Remember he is an army chief. So even he said it as a fun but he knows that well that his neighbors will not take it as a fun. And, no doubt, this statement did not said by him without thinking his country's capability. May be they have not that much capability but they are intended to achieve so. Another think is, a fun done by such person, really, reflexes his intention. Such a person cannot make fun without backup. And here the backup is either he has already the capability or intended to achieve the capability. He must know the consequence of the fun, as his neighbors will take it as a challenge, and then he have to answer if attacked in future either he has the capability or not. I think there is a possibility of another war between IN and PAK.
> 
> Secondly: I understand that u think like a peaceful man. We also need to think like that. But, sad, the reality is different.
> 
> Suppose India will never attack us but if they will continuously interfere here, if BSF always continue killing, if they try to take over some portions in the Bay of Bangle, if they create pressure to our govt to give them favors which may be bad for BD, if they want to prove us vulnerable nation by deploying their force in Dhaka, if the underestimate us always, if they want to stop water. So what will do BD then even they will not attack?
> 
> In 52 Pak govt wanted to impose Urdu in BD.
> Then BD people rebelled against Pak govt.
> Then Pak force fired and killed Rafiq, Borkat, Salam and so.
> Then we had to declare war against Pak for their misrules and the real war began in later in 71.
> There Pak did not attack us at first but attacked when we demonstrated against their misrules.
> 
> So if India wants to dominate us without attack then what will u do? If you could stand against Pak in 52 then why not against India in future in case they will try to dominate us? And there is a chance of war (to me it is only 5&#37 with India if they will continuously try to dominate us though they will never attack at first. So, it is not worthless to imagine a hypothetical war bet IN and BD at all. Suppose if BDR will fire against BSF at first for any unavoidable reason then there is a chance of war though it will not continue but we will have to lose many things in case we will not aware.



Dear brother, i was expecting a reply in that particular thread where i posted this. I did not understand why you replied me here. Ok...now i will reply by following your points...so pls synchronize it with your comments....

Firstly, in your first para i did not find even a single clue AGAIN what it has that to do with BD. Even you, brother, did not mention this word "BD" in your first para. But still you were trying to relate your point to BD. Right isnt it? Then, you mentioned the word *"FUN"*. Brother, i dont have any idea WHY on earth would disclosing these military information would be "FUN", especially when it is by a General. Your whole point here was simply that he showed a bit of his muscles, so he must have some intentions and backup. Again tell me, where do you find BD in that intention? You are thinking that he bragged so much meaning something is really wrong...do you know that behind the scene may be he was critisized by the command for saying this? War is no *"FUN"* brother. 
You said this *"a fun done by such person, really, reflexes his intention"*. On first place how does "FUN" and "INTENTION" relate. That means all this he said was just FUN that he will take 96 hrs for china and 48 for pakistan and use algorithmic signals.... Do you think a General doesnt know that whats possible and whats not? Do you thing disclosing such information wont be suspected by pak-china? Still you call it FUN? Even US couldnt take Iraq of 22 million people in 96 hours my frnd....and he is talking about china of 1 billion or, for your sake, may be BD of 150 million..... 
Again you said this...*"and then he have to answer if attacked in future "*. Brother doesnt this even make clear to you that he has to answer "*IF*" attacked....what shall i say more, dont you get it even now....

Secondly, i appreciate that you encourage the feeling of peace but yes reality is different.

Brother, you said everything based on future thinking like....."will continuously interfere", then "try to take over some portions", "deploying forces in dhaka" or "stop water". Tell me bro, are this ALL not happening now?? BSF always interfere, some portions are always taken, deployment was planned but later cancelled and about water, it was always under the indian dominance. Accept it bro, we are ALWAYS under indian supression....hard pill to swallow but true. And you are relating these DAILY issues to the threat of General Kapoor?? These things will always go on....there will always be border skirmishes, water will always be misused, land will always be claimed & captured...tell me honestly can u stop it?? Can i stop it?? can the indian posters here stop it?? tell me....*Tell me the last time india used a SU-MKI or MIG to kill a farmer in our border??...Tell me the last time indian subs torpedoed a BN frigate??*. We are under india's NON-MILITARY dominance....Accept that, the troubles you talked about are all politically-inclined and certainly, we are not here to discuss about that...you yourself said *"I think there is a possibility of another war between IN and PAK."*. Now tell me brother again, where does BD come in this subject???

Off course, *"IF"* we are attacked by anyone, may that be india, burma or US, we will fight back with everything we have...may that be even a .303 rifle. Then comes a different situation when our freedom is at stake. Same thing will happen that happened in 1971, fight to death....BUT you said...*"India if they will continuously try to dominate us though they will never attack at first"*...we, i am afraid, ALREADY are under indian dominance for a very long time, thus let alone a war....and this whole issue is political which is pointless discussing here. So refuting you, it is not worth imagining a hypothetical war....even if you do brother, do you think that imagining will change our fate....you think that imagining will turn tides in your "hypothetical war".....they wont. I love Bangladesh as much as you do, but i also live in reality and as you said.....*"But, sad, the reality is different."*...yes, reality is very diferent..... reality is not hypothetical......

Peace brothers.....and any one is welcome to critisize......

Cheers!!!


----------



## Skies

@^post
I wanted to mean that even the Indian chief did this comment as fun but it should be consider as threat. And the threat is ultimately to it's neighbors and BD is not out of them.

BTW, I can not understand how political issues are not related to defence issue and why political issues are pointless to discuss here. Problems created from disputes and disagreements. Then these disputes turn into political issues, then if political issues are failed then defence, conflicts and war come.

Political issues are never pointless discussion in a defence forum. If u r not agree with this point (Political issues are never pointless discussion in a defence forum)then no need to reply.

Peace.


----------



## bd_4_ever

brotherbangladesh said:


> @^post
> I wanted to mean that even the Indian chief did this comment as fun but it should be consider as threat. And the threat is ultimately to it's neighbors and BD is not out of them.
> 
> BTW, I can not understand how political issues are not related to defence issue and why political issues are pointless to discuss here. Problems created from disputes and disagreements. Then these disputes turn into political issues, then if political issues are failed then defence, conflicts and war come.
> 
> Political issues are never pointless discussion in a defence forum. If u r not agree with this point (Political issues are never pointless discussion in a defence forum)then no need to reply.
> 
> Peace.



Well brother,

I have nothing further to say......you have your ideas, you expressed them and me as a fellow countryman and poster, respect what you said. 

Yes, i still DO NOT agree with your point and therefore my logic remains as before......but i will not debate further on this topic, given the ground of this whole subject, no one will ever reach a bottom line......

And one time i said quoting you that " a discussion has million viewpoints "......so let that be.....

Peace...

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

Nepal Maoists begin anti-India campaign - Yahoo! India News

&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495; &#2477;&#2498;&#2454;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455; &#2468;&#2497;&#2482;&#2503; &#2455;&#2468;&#2453;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2507;&#2478;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2488; &#2447;&#2478; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2470;&#2503;&#2527;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2472;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2474;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2474; &#2453;&#2478;&#2482; &#2470;&#2489;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2404; &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2437;&#2434;&#2486;&#2503; &#2478;&#2489;&#2494;&#2453;&#2482;&#2495; &#2472;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480; &#2451;&#2474;&#2480; &#2463;&#2472;&#2453;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471; &#2468;&#2504;&#2480;&#2495; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2404; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2468;&#2496;&#2476;&#2509;&#2480; &#2472;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2476;&#2494;&#2433;&#2471; &#2472;&#2495;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2494;&#2467;&#2503;&#2480; &#2475;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2488;&#2503;&#2458;&#2488;&#2497;&#2476;&#2495;&#2471;&#2494; &#2474;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465; &#2476;&#2482;&#2503;&#2472;, &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2477;&#2508;&#2478;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2480; &#2460;&#2472;&#2509;&#2479; &#2472;&#2468;&#2497;&#2472; &#2438;&#2472;&#2509;&#2470;&#2507;&#2482;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2507;&#2477;&#2494;&#2455;&#2503; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2470;&#2482;&#2404; &#2468;&#2494;&#2433;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2495; &#2486;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2478;&#2494;&#2471;&#2476; &#2453;&#2497;&#2478;&#2494;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2471;&#2496;&#2472; &#2460;&#2507;&#2463; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2453;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2460;&#2503;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2503; &#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2476;&#2489;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2509;&#2458;&#2495;&#2478;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2472;&#2494;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2482;&#2474;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2486;&#2495; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2527; &#2447;&#2453;&#2439; &#2471;&#2480;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2480; &#2465;&#2503;&#2474;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2451; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2437;&#2480;&#2509;&#2469;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2476;&#2494;&#2476;&#2497;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2477;&#2463;&#2509;&#2463;&#2480;&#2494;&#2439;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2495;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2477;&#2495;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;, &#2451;&#2439; &#2447;&#2482;&#2494;&#2453;&#2494;&#2527; &#2488;&#2497;&#2488;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2478;&#2503;&#2480; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2509;&#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2437;&#2476;&#2504;&#2471;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2476;&#2494;&#2462;&#2509;&#2458;&#2482;&#2496;&#2527; &#2438;&#2439;&#2482;&#2494;&#2478; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2486;&#2497;&#2474;&#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2455;&#2480;&#2503; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2495;&#2468; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2470;&#2503;&#2480; &#2437;&#2474;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2477;&#2494;&#2476;&#2486;&#2494;&#2482;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2478;&#2507;&#2489;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2439;&#2470;&#2439;&#2527;&#2494; &#2453;&#2495;&#2480;&#2494;&#2467;&#2404; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2438;&#2480;&#2451; &#2470;&#2497;&#2463;&#2495; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2472; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2468;&#2495;&#2480;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2480;&#2494;&#2478; &#2476;&#2494;&#2489;&#2494;&#2470;&#2497;&#2480; &#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494; &#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2482; &#2447;&#2476;&#2434; &#2460;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2494; &#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494;&#2527;&#2467; &#2453;&#2494;&#2460;&#2495; &#2486;&#2509;&#2480;&#2503;&#2487;&#2509;&#2464;&#2494;&#2404; &#8216;&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2470;&#2454;&#2482;&#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495;&#2480;&#8217; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2497;&#2470;&#2509;&#2471;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2438;&#2460; &#2478;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2482;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2451; &#2437;&#2476;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2489;&#2468; &#2469;&#2494;&#2453;&#2476;&#2503;&#2404; 
&#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453; &#2489;&#2494;&#2460;&#2494;&#2480; &#2542;&#2534;&#2534; &#2453;&#2495;&#2482;&#2507;&#2478;&#2495;&#2463;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2479;&#2508;&#2469; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468; &#2472;&#2495;&#2527;&#2503; &#2470;&#2497;&#2439; &#2470;&#2503;&#2486;&#2503;&#2480; &#2478;&#2471;&#2509;&#2479;&#2503; &#2453;&#2478;&#2474;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2503; &#2539;&#2534; &#2460;&#2494;&#2527;&#2455;&#2494;&#2527; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2488;&#2476;&#2458;&#2503;&#2527;&#2503; &#2477;&#2527;&#2494;&#2476;&#2489; &#2476;&#2495;&#2480;&#2507;&#2471; &#2458;&#2482;&#2459;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2470;&#2494;&#2480;&#2458;&#2497;&#2482;&#2494; &#2460;&#2503;&#2482;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495; &#2488;&#2496;&#2478;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2503;&#2404; &#2458;&#2496;&#2472; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468; &#2438;&#2453;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2467; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494;&#2480; &#2474;&#2480; &#2535;&#2543;&#2540;&#2536; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2494; &#2488;&#2503;&#2454;&#2494;&#2472;&#2503; &#2456;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495; &#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2494;&#2474;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2404; &#2456;&#2494;&#2433;&#2463;&#2495;&#2463;&#2495; &#2447;&#2454;&#2472;&#2507; &#2480;&#2527;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404;
&#2453;&#2494;&#2482;&#2494;&#2474;&#2494;&#2472;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2447;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2478;&#2495;&#2459;&#2495;&#2482;&#2503; &#2472;&#2503;&#2468;&#2499;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2470;&#2503;&#2451;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480; &#2453;&#2469;&#2494; &#2459;&#2495;&#2482; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2458;&#2467;&#2509;&#2465;&#2480;&#2404; &#2453;&#2495;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2497; &#2474;&#2480;&#2503; &#2451;&#2439; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2476;&#2494;&#2468;&#2495;&#2482; &#2453;&#2480;&#2494; &#2489;&#2527;&#2404; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2474;&#2480;&#2480;&#2494;&#2487;&#2509;&#2463;&#2509;&#2480;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496; &#2447;&#2488; &#2447;&#2478; &#2453;&#2499;&#2487;&#2509;&#2467;&#2494;&#2480; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472; &#2470;&#2495;&#2472;&#2503;&#2480; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2480;&#2503;&#2454;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494; &#2447;&#2439; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2472; &#2453;&#2480;&#2459;&#2503;&#2404; &#2535;&#2539; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2469;&#2478; &#2488;&#2480;&#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480; &#2486;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497; &#2453;&#2480;&#2476;&#2503;&#2472; &#2468;&#2495;&#2472;&#2495;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2538; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2535;&#2543;&#2539;&#2534; &#2488;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;-&#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2486;&#2494;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495; &#2451; &#2476;&#2472;&#2509;&#2471;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2488;&#2489; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2457;&#2509;&#2455;&#2503; &#2488;&#2478;&#2509;&#2474;&#2494;&#2470;&#2495;&#2468; &#8216;&#2437;&#2488;&#2478;&#8217; &#2458;&#2497;&#2453;&#2509;&#2468;&#2495;&#2455;&#2497;&#2482;&#2507;&#2480; &#2437;&#2472;&#2497;&#2482;&#2495;&#2474;&#2495;&#2468;&#2503; &#2437;&#2455;&#2509;&#2472;&#2495;&#2488;&#2434;&#2479;&#2507;&#2455;&#2503;&#2480; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404;
&#2535;&#2543; &#2460;&#2494;&#2472;&#2497;&#2527;&#2494;&#2480;&#2495; &#2477;&#2494;&#2480;&#2468;&#2496;&#2527; &#2488;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472; &#2460;&#2503;&#2472;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2482; &#2470;&#2496;&#2474;&#2453; &#2453;&#2494;&#2474;&#2497;&#2480;&#2451; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482; &#2488;&#2475;&#2480;&#2503; &#2479;&#2494;&#2458;&#2509;&#2459;&#2503;&#2472;&#2404; &#2472;&#2503;&#2474;&#2494;&#2482;&#2503;&#2480; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503;&#2480; &#2488;&#2494;&#2478;&#2472;&#2503; &#2476;&#2495;&#2453;&#2509;&#2487;&#2507;&#2477; &#2453;&#2480;&#2509;&#2478;&#2488;&#2498;&#2458;&#2495;&#2480; &#2456;&#2507;&#2487;&#2467;&#2494; &#2453;&#2480;&#2503;&#2459;&#2503; &#2488;&#2494;&#2476;&#2503;&#2453; &#2478;&#2494;&#2451;&#2476;&#2494;&#2470;&#2496; &#2476;&#2495;&#2470;&#2509;&#2480;&#2507;&#2489;&#2496;&#2480;&#2494;&#2404; &#2488;&#2495;&#2434;&#2489; &#2470;&#2480;&#2476;&#2494;&#2480;&#2503; &#2474;&#2509;&#2480;&#2471;&#2494;&#2472;&#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2496;&#2480; &#2453;&#2494;&#2480;&#2509;&#2479;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2459;&#2494;&#2524;&#2494;&#2451; &#2476;&#2503;&#2486; &#2453;&#2527;&#2503;&#2453;&#2463;&#2495; &#2455;&#2497;&#2480;&#2497;&#2468;&#2509;&#2476;&#2474;&#2498;&#2480;&#2509;&#2467; &#2478;&#2472;&#2509;&#2468;&#2509;&#2480;&#2467;&#2494;&#2482;&#2527; &#2437;&#2476;&#2488;&#2509;&#2469;&#2495;&#2468;&#2404; &#2463;&#2494;&#2439;&#2478;&#2488; &#2437;&#2476; &#2439;&#2472;&#2509;&#2465;&#2495;&#2527;&#2494;&#2404;


----------



## Veer

*India is true friend of Bangladesh, other jealous countries and radical people wants to spoil our relations so that Bangladesh remain poor.*

*India to give Bangladesh $1bn line of credit*
NEW DELHI: Taking the current bonhomie with the Sheikh Hasina government to a new level, PM Manmohan Singh on Monday announced a $1 billion line of credit for Bangladesh, the highest one-time line of credit assistance to any country by India.

Authorities described the aid as an apt reciprocation to the cooperation received from Bangladesh in dealing with terrorism and insurgency since Sheikh Hasina came back to power.

The credit will aid infrastructural development in that country, including building railway bridges, supply of locomotives and assistance in dredging.

Sheikh Hasina assured that no anti-India activity would be allowed to be carried out from the country. Sources said security was one of the most important issues on which the two sides agreed to actively cooperate.

During his meeting with Sheikh Hasina, Singh said her visit had opened a new chapter in India-Bangladesh ties leading to complete unity of heart and mind.

In another goodwill gesture, India said it would stop work on the Tipaimukh dam project which had caused resentment in Bangladesh.

Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was inundated by official meetings through the day but her family had other social obligations.

The PM's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy and daughter Saima Wazed Hossain Putul, accompanied by their aunt Sheikh Rehana and her children, called on the Gandhi family to revive an old connection that had become rusty with disuse.

Sheikha Hasina came bearing mouth-watering gifts  Bangladeshs famous hilsa fish from the Padma river, which they swear is tastier than the Indian hilsa from the Ganga.

In return, Sheikh Hasina will probably be gifted a little bit of West Bengal when railway minister Mamata Banerjee gifts her a Dhonekhali saree, a speciality of the state and a variety she personally prefers, along with some of Kolkatas notun gurer shondesh. 

*India to supply 250MW power to Bangladesh*

NEW DELHI: In another goodwill gesture, India said it would stop work on the Tipaimukh dam project which had caused resentment in Bangladesh.

India had earlier announced construction of a 1,500MW hydroelectric dam on the Barak river in the north-east. The river flows into Bangladesh before emptying into the Bay of Bengal. Apart from that, India will also supply 250MW of electricity to Bangladesh over and above the 100MW agreed to last year.

New Delhi sought to address Dhakas concerns with regard to non-tariff barriers by agreeing to remove these on many more items. At the wide-ranging talks here between the two leaders, the two sides reached a number of decisions to revive the traditional links of connectivity, which included the Akhaura-Agartala railway line.

As announced earlier, the two sides signed five agreements, three of them a nod to Indias primary concerns on security and terrorism. They were on mutual legal assistance in criminal matters, agreement on transfer of sentenced persons and an agreement on combating international terrorism, organized crime and illicit drug trafficking.

On Monday, Hasina and Singh met for delegation level talks in the evening, with the two leaders meeting in a one-on-one basis before the talks.

In a speech, the Bangladesh PM said, I can give you this assurance that Bangladesh is committed to eliminating all forms of terrorism from within its territory. The talks focused on terror, trade and investment, boundary and particularly water sharing. At the banquet held in her honour, Sheikh Hasina stressed on a water agreement, reminding India of the Ganges water treaty of 1996

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

idune said:


> *250 MW elctricity export *- India does not have enough electricity in western part but have surplus in eastern part. What indian is playing with is trying to power transit using Bangladeshi grids in name of exporting mere 250 MW. By the 250 MW means nothing when we have 4000-5000 MW shortage.
> 
> *47 items removed from negetive list *- another indian deception ploy. Indian played same deception before removing duty for show and keeping para tariff in place so net effect of farcial removal of duty means nothing.
> 
> *$1 billion credit line *- this so called soft loan nothing but another big hoax played by indians. Bangladesh have enough reserve and fund on its own and does not need indian money. Furthermore as details of these indian ploy getting available, indians are extending these money so indian stooge, Awami govt can develop infrastructure for providing transit to india.
> 
> All thee items indians posted here goes to show, what extent Awami stooge govt will go to fool Bangladeshis and to score on indian stooge book.



But, tragedy is, max BD people have no concern like you and I. So we can not make them understand until they could understand and face problems regarding the deals or bad consequence of these deals between AL govt and India.

I think, *now*, BD people like to live under Indian hegemony after watching the failure of BNP. I think, *right now*, max BD people like India for their economical growth and failure of Pak too.

But I think we should wait and see for either there is any economical benefits or not from sea ports using by India. Cos max people believe that it's good for BD's economy.


----------



## Skies

idune said:


> *250 MW elctricity export *- India does not have enough electricity in western part but have surplus in eastern part. What indian is playing with is trying to power transit using Bangladeshi grids in name of exporting mere 250 MW. By the 250 MW means nothing when we have 4000-5000 MW shortage.
> 
> *47 items removed from negetive list *- another indian deception ploy. Indian played same deception before removing duty for show and keeping para tariff in place so net effect of farcial removal of duty means nothing.
> 
> *$1 billion credit line *- this so called soft loan nothing but another big hoax played by indians. Bangladesh have enough reserve and fund on its own and does not need indian money. Furthermore as details of these indian ploy getting available, indians are extending these money so indian stooge, Awami govt can develop infrastructure for providing transit to india.
> 
> All thee items indians posted here goes to show, what extent Awami stooge govt will go to fool Bangladeshis and to score on indian stooge book.





iajdani said:


> Well India opened up a 1 billion dollar line of credit. Bit confusing aint it? I dont know whether BD need that or not and what kind of project they will be used for. So far I heard about rail infrastructure which India needs badly. They also want dredging in some of our rivers to protect India from flooding. Now this line of credit will only serve India.
> India also gave transit for Nepal and Bhutan. Now those are Nepalese and Bhutanese transit trhough India to BD. Will our vehicle be allowed to pass through India? Thats a million dollar question as Nepalese and Bhutanese vehicle can enter India anyways and they can even come to BD border whic is extend to 200 meter inside BD border.
> 
> India agreed to sell power to BD. Good move. But India will also be benifited by earnig few cents selling those to BD as well as getting grid connectivity to Tripura. India also a gainer in this case.
> 
> Regional connectivity and Agartala - Akaura rail link, is it for BD or for India? Will the line of credit be used to build that or India will pay outright for this rail track as India will be the one using it.
> 
> Uses of Mongla and Chittagong port. I am not against opening those two ports to India. What is the volume Nepalese and Bhutanese be using those ports and what would be the volume of India? Who will pay for the rail and road track for carrying goods in and out of those ports? Will India be allowed only to use our tole roads that we are building or we the tax payer have to pay for the Indian goods? How much money BD will make at the end of the day?
> 
> There are too many unanswered question. We have to wait and see.



WoW, two men talking same thing!


----------



## Skies

> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...supports-india-unsc-permanent-membership.html



This is a bloody activity by AL govt on behalf of India which breaks any limit of stooge activity.
I can accept conditional transit but supporting India for UNSC is intolerable. And a shocking behavior by AL govt.

Here is a short list of countries who can feel disturb by this AL govt's stooge activity in my view.

1. USA
2. Japan
3. Germany
4. China
5. Pakistan
6. Sri Lanka
7. Nepal


----------



## desiman

Veer said:


> *India is true friend of Bangladesh, other jealous countries and radical people wants to spoil our relations so that Bangladesh remain poor.*
> 
> *India to give Bangladesh $1bn line of credit*
> NEW DELHI: Taking the current bonhomie with the Sheikh Hasina government to a new level, PM Manmohan Singh on Monday announced a $1 billion line of credit for Bangladesh, the highest one-time line of credit assistance to any country by India.
> 
> Authorities described the aid as an apt reciprocation to the cooperation received from Bangladesh in dealing with terrorism and insurgency since Sheikh Hasina came back to power.
> 
> The credit will aid infrastructural development in that country, including building railway bridges, supply of locomotives and assistance in dredging.
> 
> Sheikh Hasina assured that no anti-India activity would be allowed to be carried out from the country. Sources said security was one of the most important issues on which the two sides agreed to actively cooperate.
> 
> During his meeting with Sheikh Hasina, Singh said her visit had opened a new chapter in India-Bangladesh ties leading to complete unity of heart and mind.
> 
> In another goodwill gesture, India said it would stop work on the Tipaimukh dam project which had caused resentment in Bangladesh.
> 
> Bangladesh Prime Minister Sheikh Hasina was inundated by official meetings through the day but her family had other social obligations.
> 
> The PM's son Sajeeb Wazed Joy and daughter Saima Wazed Hossain Putul, accompanied by their aunt Sheikh Rehana and her children, called on the Gandhi family to revive an old connection that had become rusty with disuse.
> 
> Sheikha Hasina came bearing mouth-watering gifts  Bangladeshs famous hilsa fish from the Padma river, which they swear is tastier than the Indian hilsa from the Ganga.
> 
> In return, Sheikh Hasina will probably be gifted a little bit of West Bengal when railway minister Mamata Banerjee gifts her a Dhonekhali saree, a speciality of the state and a variety she personally prefers, along with some of Kolkatas notun gurer shondesh.
> 
> *India to supply 250MW power to Bangladesh*
> 
> NEW DELHI: In another goodwill gesture, India said it would stop work on the Tipaimukh dam project which had caused resentment in Bangladesh.
> 
> India had earlier announced construction of a 1,500MW hydroelectric dam on the Barak river in the north-east. The river flows into Bangladesh before emptying into the Bay of Bengal. Apart from that, India will also supply 250MW of electricity to Bangladesh over and above the 100MW agreed to last year.
> 
> New Delhi sought to address Dhakas concerns with regard to non-tariff barriers by agreeing to remove these on many more items. At the wide-ranging talks here between the two leaders, the two sides reached a number of decisions to revive the traditional links of connectivity, which included the Akhaura-Agartala railway line.
> 
> As announced earlier, the two sides signed five agreements, three of them a nod to Indias primary concerns on security and terrorism. They were on mutual legal assistance in criminal matters, agreement on transfer of sentenced persons and an agreement on combating international terrorism, organized crime and illicit drug trafficking.
> 
> On Monday, Hasina and Singh met for delegation level talks in the evening, with the two leaders meeting in a one-on-one basis before the talks.
> 
> In a speech, the Bangladesh PM said, I can give you this assurance that Bangladesh is committed to eliminating all forms of terrorism from within its territory. The talks focused on terror, trade and investment, boundary and particularly water sharing. At the banquet held in her honour, Sheikh Hasina stressed on a water agreement, reminding India of the Ganges water treaty of 1996



So true, I really hope other Bangladeshis can also understand this.


----------



## kashith

bd_4_ever said:


> Dear brother, i was expecting a reply in that particular thread where i posted this. I did not understand why you replied me here. Ok...now i will reply by following your points...so pls synchronize it with your comments....
> 
> Firstly, in your first para i did not find even a single clue AGAIN what it has that to do with BD. Even you, brother, did not mention this word "BD" in your first para. But still you were trying to relate your point to BD. Right isnt it? Then, you mentioned the word *"FUN"*. Brother, i dont have any idea WHY on earth would disclosing these military information would be "FUN", especially when it is by a General. Your whole point here was simply that he showed a bit of his muscles, so he must have some intentions and backup. Again tell me, where do you find BD in that intention? You are thinking that he bragged so much meaning something is really wrong...do you know that behind the scene may be he was critisized by the command for saying this? War is no *"FUN"* brother.
> You said this *"a fun done by such person, really, reflexes his intention"*. On first place how does "FUN" and "INTENTION" relate. That means all this he said was just FUN that he will take 96 hrs for china and 48 for pakistan and use algorithmic signals.... Do you think a General doesnt know that whats possible and whats not? Do you thing disclosing such information wont be suspected by pak-china? Still you call it FUN? Even US couldnt take Iraq of 22 million people in 96 hours my frnd....and he is talking about china of 1 billion or, for your sake, may be BD of 150 million.....
> Again you said this...*"and then he have to answer if attacked in future "*. Brother doesnt this even make clear to you that he has to answer "*IF*" attacked....what shall i say more, dont you get it even now....
> 
> Secondly, i appreciate that you encourage the feeling of peace but yes reality is different.
> 
> Brother, you said everything based on future thinking like....."will continuously interfere", then "try to take over some portions", "deploying forces in dhaka" or "stop water". Tell me bro, are this ALL not happening now?? BSF always interfere, some portions are always taken, deployment was planned but later cancelled and about water, it was always under the indian dominance. Accept it bro, we are ALWAYS under indian supression....hard pill to swallow but true. And you are relating these DAILY issues to the threat of General Kapoor?? These things will always go on....there will always be border skirmishes, water will always be misused, land will always be claimed & captured...tell me honestly can u stop it?? Can i stop it?? can the indian posters here stop it?? tell me....*Tell me the last time india used a SU-MKI or MIG to kill a farmer in our border??...Tell me the last time indian subs torpedoed a BN frigate??*. We are under india's NON-MILITARY dominance....Accept that, the troubles you talked about are all politically-inclined and certainly, we are not here to discuss about that...you yourself said *"I think there is a possibility of another war between IN and PAK."*. Now tell me brother again, where does BD come in this subject???
> 
> Off course, *"IF"* we are attacked by anyone, may that be india, burma or US, we will fight back with everything we have...may that be even a .303 rifle. Then comes a different situation when our freedom is at stake. Same thing will happen that happened in 1971, fight to death....BUT you said...*"India if they will continuously try to dominate us though they will never attack at first"*...we, i am afraid, ALREADY are under indian dominance for a very long time, thus let alone a war....and this whole issue is political which is pointless discussing here. So refuting you, it is not worth imagining a hypothetical war....even if you do brother, do you think that imagining will change our fate....you think that imagining will turn tides in your "hypothetical war".....they wont. I love Bangladesh as much as you do, but i also live in reality and as you said.....*"But, sad, the reality is different."*...yes, reality is very diferent..... reality is not hypothetical......
> 
> Peace brothers.....and any one is welcome to critisize......
> 
> Cheers!!!



Why are you so pissed off against India.Did India ever attack BD?
Why??
Why
WHy do you think India is agains BD which it helped to gain independence?
Seriously what is wrong with you?
Probably you would love Chinese hegemony better than India,but wait have you seriously forgotten that they helped in the massacre against BD in 71 which killed over 1 million BD?? Answer this honestly.
And please do not bring religion in between.No Hindu-Muslim points.


----------



## Choppers

kashith said:


> Why are you so pissed off against India.Did India ever attack BD?
> Why??
> Why
> WHy do you think India is agains BD which it helped to gain independence?
> Seriously what is wrong with you?
> Probably you would love Chinese hegemony better than India,but wait have you seriously forgotten that they helped in the massacre against BD in 71 which killed over 1 million BD?? Answer this honestly.
> And please do not bring religion in between.No Hindu-Muslim points.




Don't judge Bangladeshis thorough this forum.

Majority of Bangladeshis support good relations with India which is why they voted for Bangladeshi Awami League. 

Many Pakistanis hide under Bangadeshi flags to bash India.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

brotherbangladesh said:


> This is a bloody activity by AL govt on behalf of India which breaks any limit of stooge activity.
> I can accept conditional transit but supporting India for UNSC is intolerable. And a shocking behavior by AL govt.
> 
> Here is a short list of countries who can feel disturb by this AL govt's stooge activity in my view.
> 
> 1. USA
> 2. Japan
> 3. Germany
> 4. China
> *5. Pakistan*
> 6. Sri Lanka
> 7. Nepal




Nope none except the bold one. 
Moreover, there will be no more UN security council permanent member with veto power. So chill out.


----------



## Skies

Choppers said:


> Many Pakistanis hide under Bangladeshi flags to bash India.



An effective suggestion to all Indians who believe that many Pakistani pretend as BDan or Chinese.

Let open some fake ids and pretend as Pakistani and start praise/appreciate BD and China. So, then, if u will ban then u should understand that your believe is wrong and if u will not ban then we will understand that ur guess is right.

* illegal job, try at ur own risk.


----------



## Skies

Veer said:


> India is a *true friend* we don't dictate anything just wants that our *brother Bangladesh* should not be used in Anti India activities.



Well, right now, India seems like friend. Even I am confused by India! So, generally, max people are also confused now either India is good or bad. Our relation seems different now then before but it dose not mean India is our true friend.

BTW, I made brotherbangladesh id targeting Pakistanis not Indians. Why Indian start saying BD as their brother Bangladesh since India always behav*ed* unfriendly. How we are their brother?


----------



## Skies

borhan said:


> Yes India is one of our best friends .



@borhan

I dislike India for some reasons. And now I'm confused about India. So would you explain me how India is our best friend? As I want to like India, huh!

BTW, do not mention any history before 2000 in ur explanation. I mean explain our relation in context of last 10 years.



*Info 4 u: Pakistan Defence Forum - List of Bangladeshi Brothers in PDF:


----------



## Stumper

brotherbangladesh said:


> And now I'm confused about India....So would you explain me how India is our best friend?


No No buddy. Dont listen to what some of this educated folks like Iajdani and Leon have to say. That will only make you like one of those liberals you see in the western world (And remember, being a muslim you are supposed to hate western world). You are better off listening to the divine talks of iDune. Oh, his bliss-full hate for Israel, USA and India is something you should intake. Don't even think about questioning him or asking him for proofs (You see faith-fulls never question the masters, just follow blindly).

Dont try venturing in new roads or questioning the accepted norms. That is for sissies. To gain wisdom, you need to blindly follow what has been traditionally been passed on from one generation to another. Just keep on hating India blindly and lo behold, one day you shall find that reason you so desperately seek.




brotherbangladesh said:


> As I want to like India, huh!



You want to like India? .... Seriously?....Boy, i suggest you visit a shrink as fast as possible. And listen, don't even think about letting your friends onto this strange feeling you are getting about India... They will laugh their a$$ off. India is not something to be liked , did'nt you hear this time and again from the seniors like idune?

Did'nt he clarify that the 1Billion credit, trade barrier removals, etc are only to ... hmmmmm ... Hmmmmm .... for harming Bangladesh's interest (Well, as of now you need to just accept this reason, idune is working on a more constructive reason).

So stop this non sense and start hating India as is the tradition.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skies

Post contains removed.


----------



## Skies

@^post#452

Hi stumper, how r u?

Don't worry about me, either I like India or not. You could be worry when max BD people will dislike India. BTW, I don't find anything to like India from past. And about future - time will say - either India is doing false act or not. Right now I convinced to wait and see.

But there is a problem. 

*Suppose* BD will *little benefited* by current deals with India. But I must say about current deals with India that India will be 10 times *more benefited* from these deals than BD. And that is the problem that AL and India are not willing to confess that. And I'm sure that max BD people are only know about the little benefits of credit loan, getting tax from ports, few MWs electricity, where they are, badly, naive to understand about *hidden benefits* of AL and India like credit loan for future farther transit and more % interest, few electricity for getting connectivity via BD to eastern India and use of ports to solve their own internal insurgency problems which could be risky for BD.

So even I want to wait and see to like India but, sadly, I could not do that because of deception of AL and India in name of fake few benefits. Also, at least, that past is saying so from previous deals with India.

I like to match this current situation is like 1971. Where India helped BD for their own benefits but claim as brotherly help because that situation was on behalf of India to show off that India is very helpful to BD. And now India is showing that they will give us loan, electricity, and boost our economy by using ports as a friend, where the max benefits, obviously, belongs to India, not BD.

So BD has to face this sort of bad situation not only for India and AL but also for the situation and it's geography. This is so bad luck of BD.


----------



## Jako

Brothrbangladesh,though i dont but just for sake suppose i do agree with you on the topic that india greatly benefits from the recent deals,that too even more than bangladesh benefits......but does that in any way harm bd???.....u are mixing up indian benefit with bangla losing here.....you are talking with an attitude like-we wont go forward and wont allow you either!!......this deal like all doesnt promise same benefit to both the nations,but i feel this is a great deal benefitting both the nations and only time will tell to how much greater extent for which country.


----------



## Stumper

brotherbangladesh said:


> Hi stumper, how r u?


 Doing fine sir.



> BTW, I don't find anything to like India from past.


Atta boy. Welcome to the gang. Its people like you who make me feel humble and gratefull for the service you do to humanity. Im sure GoI shall see its folly and stop the appeasement policy drive of its.



> Right now I convinced to wait and see.


Keep that hate going man, re-kindle it if needed. Dont let the current act of ours mis-guide you.




> .... that India will be 10 times *more benefited* from these deals than BD.


Such as ?




> And that is the problem that AL and India are not willing to confess that.


How do you suggest we confess?




> And I'm sure that max BD people are only know about the little benefits of credit loan, getting tax from ports, few MWs electricity, where they are, badly, naive to understand about *hidden benefits* of AL and India like credit loan for future farther transit and more &#37; interest, few electricity for getting connectivity via BD to eastern India and use of ports to solve their own internal insurgency problems which could be risky for BD.


Further Transit : Never hidden. We have been vocal about it. Google it.
Higher Interest Rate: Did it ever, for even a second come to your mind "Hey wait? . .since when did this country started giving out credit at this interest rate? .. Why not use that money for its own citizens?"
Yes, you would like me to give you money for your development at a interest rate lower than WB or Free? ..well i cant cause my citizens will kill me. As for our credit , Dont take it if you dont need it. No one is forcing it down your throat. 
Port to solve insurgency problem : You are way out of league here buddy. Maybe take some google lessons.



> So even I want to wait and see to like India but, sadly, I could not do that because of deception of AL and India in name of fake few benefits.


No you are not sad because you cant find reason to love India. You are sad because throught-out you have been listening to all that hate mongers speak bad about India and you dont seem to find any legible reason to hate india. Hence you are confused. Its not the love thats confusing you. Its the hate that is worrying you.




> I like to match this current situation is like 1971. Where India helped BD for their own benefits but claim as brotherly help because that situation was on behalf of India to show off that India is very helpful to BD.


Correct. We broke our enemy. And you can continue living in that era.




> And now India is showing that they will give us loan, electricity, and boost our economy by using ports as a friend, where the max benefits, obviously, belongs to India, not BD.


Prove it and i shall believe you.



> So BD has to face this sort of bad situation not only for India and AL but also for the situation and it's geography. This is so bad luck of BD.


Bad luck? .... some day compare yourself with some of your illustrious neighbor and former motherland .. you will be surprised at your state. A country is a reflection of its people, of its society.

Remember one thing buddy. To progress, you need to think beyond what has been taught to you, move beyond past. You need to be critical of your society. You need to challenge the norms. You need to open your mind for other peoples views. and lastly you need to be tolerant. Sadly, our society's lags in all of this... and yet we dream of being Europe some day!

Cheers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## toxic_pus

brotherbangladesh said:


> Well, right now, India seems like friend. Even I am confused by India!




There is a specific term for this condition. Its called _cognitive dissonance_. It refers to that uncomfortable feeling of simultaneously holding two contradictory views. 

I guess this is where we get to say, 'another one bites the dust'.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## toxic_pus

Stumper said:


> No No buddy. Dont listen to what some of this educated folks like Iajdani and Leon have to say. That will only make you like one of those liberals you see in the western world (And remember, being a muslim you are supposed to hate western world). You are better off listening to the divine talks of iDune. Oh, his bliss-full hate for Israel, USA and India is something you should intake. Don't even think about questioning him or asking him for proofs (You see faith-fulls never question the masters, just follow blindly).
> 
> Dont try venturing in new roads or questioning the accepted norms. That is for sissies. To gain wisdom, you need to blindly follow what has been traditionally been passed on from one generation to another. Just keep on hating India blindly and lo behold, one day you shall find that reason you so desperately seek.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You want to like India? .... Seriously?....Boy, i suggest you visit a shrink as fast as possible. And listen, don't even think about letting your friends onto this strange feeling you are getting about India... They will laugh their a$$ off. India is not something to be liked , did'nt you hear this time and again from the seniors like idune?
> 
> Did'nt he clarify that the 1Billion credit, trade barrier removals, etc are only to ... hmmmmm ... Hmmmmm .... for harming Bangladesh's interest (Well, as of now you need to just accept this reason, idune is working on a more constructive reason).
> 
> So stop this non sense and start hating India as is the tradition.




You forgot to tell him how every morning we wake up thinking, ' jeeze, what a nice morning....hmmmm.....now how can we destroy Bangladesh and Pakistan today'. 

Then we proceed to have babies for breakfast. 

Yes *brother* we Indians have two horns, a pointy tail and a trident in our hand.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Stumper

toxic_pus said:


> You forgot to tell him how every morning we wake up thinking, ' jeeze, what a nice morning....hmmmm.....now how can we destroy Bangladesh and Pakistan today'.
> 
> Then we proceed to have babies for breakfast.
> 
> Yes *brother* we Indians have two horns, a pointy tail and a trident in our hand.



Well mate, on a serious note, i used to believe that some of our past actions might have been one of the cause for this hate-effect. But as each day passes im convinced that it is more to do with the "Traditional Wisdom" being passed on from one generation to another.

Sadly, we indians too are in the same league viz-a-viz some of our own beliefs.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skies

http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...n-air-force-offers-facilities-bangladesh.html



bd_4_ever said:


> India's will to assist in modernizing BAF is appreciated.



No!
You are wrong who thinks that India is helping BAF by upgrading our MIG engines. This is not help but a simple business by India! It is costly to upgrade our MIG from Russia than India. And India has, just, took this advantage and gets the chance to offer BD because AL is in chair. They are saying that they want to help BD to counter Burma&#8217;s recent MIGs. But which, ultimately, will degrade BD-Burma relation more and India will get the chance of Business and also will be benefited strategically. This is a trap offer which will only make India benefited and BD will miss its other real friends. Also India knows it well that by helping BD there is no loss to them but a big business, because they are more powerful than us.

I know some people will say why not we will take the chance if it is cost effective! And this is the bad luck of BD. Hope I'm not wrong.


----------



## bd_4_ever

brotherbangladesh said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/bangla...n-air-force-offers-facilities-bangladesh.html
> 
> 
> 
> No!
> You are wrong who thinks that India is helping BAF by upgrading our MIG engines. This is not help but a simple business by India! It is costly to upgrade our MIG from Russia than India. And India has, just, took this advantage and gets the chance to offer BD because AL is in chair. They are saying that they want to help BD to counter Burma&#8217;s recent MIGs. But which, ultimately, will degrade BD-Burma relation more and India will get the chance of Business and also will be benefited strategically. This is a trap offer which will only make India benefited and BD will miss its other real friends. Also India knows it well that by helping BD there is no loss to them but a big business, because they are more powerful than us.
> 
> I know some people will say why not we will take the chance if it is cost effective! And this is the bad luck of BD. Hope I'm not wrong.



Bro,

Why do you have the habit of reading half my posts and replying......without having even a single idea about what i am talking....did you even check what i wrote next 

Read the remaining portion and then come back to refute me if you have to say anything....

And ya, i have learnt courtesy.....at least to thank someone who is thinking of helping you.....accepting them or not comes later, so please display some etiquitte.....

Expected a far better reply from you then this...

Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## mujib.khan

1.Unfortunately many in Pakistan have held wrong perception about Bangladesh-India relations - pre 1971 and now. Also it needs to be understood that India is a massive country divided within by language, culture, cast, religion and ethnic identity. Bangladeshis do not feel threatened by the peaoples of the neighbouring states. In fact in a fair demarcation going by history, economics, logistics sense, culture, religion and language, the Bengal that was ceded to the English company by Emperor Shah Alam should have formed a soverign state. Bengalee Muslims would be the dominant people in such a state.

2. Bengal or the people of the delta always opposed NW / Delhi's ingress. Our Sultans accepted suzerinity of the Emperor at Delhi only under Muslim rulers - when the Emperor in his turn accepted the suzerinity of the Caliph at Damuscas / Baghdad / Istanbul. 

3.It needs to be noted that when Emperor Akbar toyed with Din e Ilahi project,the Pir of Jaunpur had issued a fatwa against it. Immediately Bengalee Muslims revolted and the protracted wars, called the Battles of Egaoro Sindhu, ensued. Ultimately Gen Man Singh had to withdra after an ignonimous defeat at the hands of our hero Isa Khan.

4. Pakistanis should do well to remember that the project for a free homeland for the Muslims of the subcontinent was born at Dhaka. We had pioneered the Pak project all the way. In fact, no province in what is now called Pakistan, had voted for Pakistan.

5. Contrary to the suggestion in the topic header, we in Bangladesh are worried Pakistanis - or parts of them may eventually agree to ally with India. History says that has been the habit of the people of the Indus valley. Not Afghans - Patahns of course. They will never reconcile with Hindu domination emanating out of Delhi.

6. So don't worry about Bangladesh. We are strong internally. The Message of Islam arrived here during the life time of the Holy Prophet (PBUH), and we have endeavored to follow the Faith in its true / pure form. We are however worried about Pakistan, which is now occupied by the Western Christian Civilization - physically and thrue overpowering of the political, military and bureaucratic establishments.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skies

bd_4_ever said:


> Bro,
> 
> Why do you have the habit of reading half my posts and replying......without having even a single idea about what i am talking....did you even check what i wrote next
> 
> Read the remaining portion and then come back to refute me if you have to say anything....
> 
> And ya, i have learnt courtesy.....at least to thank someone who is thinking of helping you.....accepting them or not comes later, so please display some etiquitte.....
> 
> Expected a far better reply from you then this...
> 
> Cheers!!!



Ok I will.

But again u r saying that India is helping. Where the true is this just a business. BTW, I have no concern, now *at all*, about from where BD brings it's machine. As max people will be granted, lol.

BTW, I can not understand why talking about courtesy to me! I just told if people think that India is helping that they are wrong. So there was no sign of bad manner. This not any helping, this is a simple math, this is a big business profit to India.


----------



## bd_4_ever

brotherbangladesh said:


> Ok I will.
> 
> But again u r saying that India is helping. Where the true is this just a business. BTW, I have no concern, now *at all*, about from where BD brings it's machine. As max people will be granted, lol.
> 
> BTW, I can not understand why talking about courtesy to me! I just told if people think that India is helping that they are wrong. So there was no sign of bad manner. This not any helping, this is a simple math, this is a big business profit to India.



Bro,

We all know whether its a business or assistance......watever it is, my point is....when someone plans to help you and offers you (may that be business or help), its a manner to thank them.....and i just did that........i did not say u dont have manners, dont get me wrong on this......but you should show a sense of KRITOGGOTA, regardless of the decision you make related to the offer....... 

I hope bro you get my point. Even i do not support BD taking military help from India. So in this point, i second you.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Jako

Forget india,just tell me would it do good to bd or not???....its like we will suffer for not letting u succed.....rather than,we will work to succeed ourselves!.... This is good deal offered in terms of economical term,and also noting that india has vast experience in operating,maintaining an ouerhauling the mig29s and the mi17s.....ofcourse this is buisness.! ....and this is natural,as we are a developing country too and expect some paybacks from your side which hardly counts on face of what is being offerred......dont spoil things,when we are actually trying to better our relations and trying to be cooperative brotherly nations.


----------



## DavyJones

BD posters - if you help your friend you do it and expect your friend to help you. Now can't India expect some gain after helping BD ? It's only natural. Plus it's a win-win situation for BD and India. Does BD want to be India's ally and friend or an enemy ? What is the gain by being India's enemy. So you can get help from Pak and Muslim fundamentalists ? Do you want that ?


----------



## Skies

DavyJones said:


> BD posters - if you help your friend you do it and expect your friend to help you. Now can't India expect some gain after helping BD ?



I think India is always getting help from BD. An it's for everyday.

As we r separated from Pak so India has got a huge huge market here. If we were together then India would not, definitely, get this BD market in this dominant way. Also u got a big relax by helping BD and by breaking Pak in 71 strategically. So u should be satisfy with these.

We are importing many many things from India. Our bad luck that we can not produce these as we have no patriot politician!



> Plus it's a win-win situation for BD and India.


Not win offer to BD as we could loose other permanent partner.


----------



## Stumper

brotherbangladesh said:


> I think India is always getting help from BD. An it's for everyday.
> 
> As we r separated from Pak so India has got a huge huge market here. If we were together then India would not, definitely, get this BD market in this dominant way. Also u got a big relax by helping BD and by breaking Pak in 71 strategically. So u should be satisfy with these.
> 
> We are importing many many things from India. Our bad luck that we can not produce these as we have no patriot politician!
> 
> 
> Not win offer to BD as we could loose other permanent partner.



Seriously, i think twice before responding to your posts.... none the less .....

Here is what you claim :
1.If India offers you anything its only for its self-benefit (for gods sake, the word help is not equivalent to favor. Its a political word for co-operation.)
2.BD however has been truly helping India selflessly every day without a iota of gains.
3.Having the Indian servicing your Migs will sever your ties with your other friends. 

Is this correct? 

I believe you once said you are university grad. May allah help you and Bangladesh. Your thought process is truely unsurpassed.


----------



## Skies

Stumper said:


> Here is what you claim :






> 1.If India offers you anything its only for its self-benefit (for gods sake, the word help is not equivalent to favor. Its a political word for co-operation.)


 


> 2.BD however has been truly helping India selflessly every day without a iota of gains.



Yes it happens in 80&#37; case. And there are *numerous* examples. But do no want to retell again and again. Our recent deals with India is like that (discussed in other posts) where India got max benefit. Well, I will not say there is no benefits to BD *at all* but India always gets max benefits. And the reason of it is our weakness where India always takes the advantage (sometimes as a *greedy*). That's why I can not blame India sometimes. So thus India is helped by BD.



> 3.Having the Indian servicing your Migs will sever your ties with your other friends.



I do not think there is any benefits if we upgrade our MIGs but, in that chance, India will get a big profit. As, it seems, we are friend now, so why we will waste money (loss for BD) and India will profit?! And if u want to say Burma as our enemy than I will settle our problems with Burma without any war.

*We have a great target about Burma. We will lease lands from Burma to produce crops and bring those in BD to reduce food dependency with India. So we should never recognize Burma as our enemy for future big benefits. Also we need good relation with Burma to establish China-BD road. So I think BD should treat it's miopic vision associate with Indian max benefits and AL's deceptions.*



> I believe you once said you are university grad. May allah help you and Bangladesh. Your thought process is truly unsurpassed.



Yes I explained about it before that as we have different views for being our different religion, geography, economy, cultures. So even I will held a PhD from Britain but our *many* logics will remain as incompatible to each other. And that's why we can not match in max time. Other wise we did not have to separate in 47.


----------



## hindustan

brotherbangladesh said:


> I think India is always getting help from BD. An it's for everyday.
> 
> As we r separated from Pak so India has got a huge huge market here. If we were together then India would not, definitely, get this BD market in this dominant way.
> 
> 
> Not win offer to BD as we could loose other permanent partner.





well BD is free and growing country and they know how hardly they get freedom i wish BD will grow we have good relation and always try to make strong relation 

but few peoples in BD don't want this growth they want tension between India and BD as they destroy Afghanistan


----------



## Stumper

brotherbangladesh said:


> Yes it happens in 80% case. And there are *numerous* examples. But do no want to retell again and again. Our recent deals with India is like that (discussed in other posts) where India got max benefit. Well, I will not say there is no benefits to BD *at all* but India always gets max benefits. And the reason of it is our weakness where India always takes the advantage (sometimes as a *greedy*). That's why I can not blame India sometimes. So thus India is helped by BD.


80% of case!!!! ... mate you a economist or a statistician or a sociologist? .. dont post rubbish self-claimed data as information. If you wanna claim something - like india being greedy, prove it. Dont shoulder your faults on us.





> I do not think there is any benefits if we upgrade our MIGs but, in that chance, India will get a big profit.


Oh man .... you busted us. Well to be honest, we were looking forward to this BIG deal. Our entire economy will collapse if we don't get this. You dont know know how many mouths this deal would have fed. But alas .. you caught India's deception. Let me see if we can fool burma in allowing us to upgrade their fleet.


----------



## Skies

@^post#472.

No need to prove that how greedy is India since everyone know it well. Don't you see that how many people dislike India? And it's for India's bad and greedy intentions. And why you are derailing my points which I did not mean. It will be a big benefit strategically if India will get this contract rather than economically, but who the hell told u that India's economy depends on this contract. But, definitely, India's economy will be badly affected if we reduce our whole amount of importing from India. And now we need alternative of India to get rid of damn Indian dependency.

@ idune

Where are you.


----------



## Stumper

brotherbangladesh said:


> No need to prove that how greedy is India since everyone know it well.


As you say sire. Your words are the final commandment. No proofs needed since as you mention "Everyone Knows It". Ok sir.




> Don't you see that how many people dislike India? And it's for India's bad and greedy intentions. And why you are derailing my points which I did not mean. It will be a big benefit strategically if India will get this contract rather than economically


Well sir , to quote your exact words *"I do not think there is any benefits if we upgrade our MIGs but, in that chance, India will get a big profit."*. So your initial stand was , By upgrading your migs you dont stand to gain anything while india made a BIG PROFIT. And all this because we offered to assist you in up-gradation?.

And now you claim, the gains for India are strategic? .. which one should i believe ?




> But, definitely, India's economy will be badly affected if we reduce our whole amount of importing from India.


Do you have any idea how much percentage of our overall exports are directed to BD?
Do you have any idea how much of trade gap you have overall with your biggest exporter (china) ?

To make a blanket statement like above only shows your lack of knowledge on international trade's. 



> And now we need alternative of India to get rid of damn Indian dependency.


Ha ha. You make me laugh. So will skip this one. Maybe have a re-look at what dependencies you have with india (apart from what mother nature has blessed you with)



> @ idune
> 
> Where are you.



Thanks, i always wondered what it means when they say a person is known by the company he keeps.


----------



## Al-zakir

Bangladesh is sinking under bharati hegamonic dominance not because Bharat rather gaddar anti-islamic elements in Bd and that is AL. Recent agreement between dalal AL and Bharat are total submission to Bharat. No other option but throw out these dalal and that can only be done by if islam loving force unite to fight back. Allahu Akbar

We all know the outcome after the fall of Siraj in palashi. If then people would have taken the sword in hands with Imani haq than perhaps we would not have to be subservient of brit. Hence, if we are to prevent Bharat slavery and wish to live with dignity then dalals are to be submerge to ground once for all. Our direct enemy is AL, not bharat.

Reactions: Like Like:

2


----------



## Skies

Stumper said:


> Well sir , to quote your exact words *"I do not think there is any benefits if we upgrade our MIGs but, in that chance, India will get a big profit."*. So your initial stand was , By upgrading your migs you dont stand to gain anything while india made a BIG PROFIT. And all this because we offered to assist you in up-gradation?.




Yes I said about big profit about money. There r triple benefits in context of money to India.

1. Waste of our money since we need new jets rather than upgrading MIG. Also I have doubt now either we need to spend money in military since India seems too friendly.

2. India will benefited by selling parts of MIG by money.

3. India will get more market after that in BD and elsewhere too.

So cumulatively there is a big benefit to India.

And later I also explained the strategical benefits mentioning BD-Burma and BD-China relation.

Both relation could be hamper ( I explained before how) if we purchase parts for MIG from India. By purchasing parts from India it could be recognize as counter to Burma's recent deals for jets. Which could hamper future relation to Burma but in the mean time India will be benefited.

And no need to explain how BD-China relation could be hampered (may be in low scale) by this deal.

And if u want to say Burma as our enemy than I will settle our problems with Burma without any war. And we r on that way now.

We have a great target about Burma. We will lease lands from Burma to produce crops and bring those in BD to reduce food dependency on India. So we should never recognize Burma as our enemy for future big benefits. Also we need good relation with Burma to establish China-BD road. So I think BD should treat it's miopic vision associate with Indian max benefits and AL's deceptions.

So cumulatively India will get a big benefit in every way. But some BDans can't admit that.

*still if u don't understand what I mean then I m not gonna reply u in this context anymore.


----------



## Skies

Al-zakir said:


> Our direct enemy is AL, not bharat.



I also told it before. As a big country India could try to dominate BD but we have our own responsibility too to encounter their aggression (some time in the name of friendship(deception)).


----------



## Stumper

brotherbangladesh said:


> 1. Waste of our money since we need new jets rather than upgrading MIG.


If you can afford, please go ahead. Did INDIA stop you from doing so ?




> 3. India will get more market after that in BD and elsewhere too.


You make it sound as if its a money minting business for me? Why on earth will a distant country go for Indian service and not a OEM one? 
It was a offer in a friendly gesture. Nothing more. 



> So cumulatively there is a big benefit to India.


Are you kidding me mate? You pissed off that you have been offered such a deal or you pissed off that India stand to gain BIG money(and other markets!!)



> And later I also explained the strategical benefits mentioning BD-Burma and BD-China relation.


What strategic benefit do a MIG up-gradation provide me? 



> Both relation could be hamper ( I explained before how) if we purchase parts for MIG from India. By purchasing parts from India it could be recognize as counter to Burma's recent deals for jets. Which could hamper future relation to Burma but in the mean time India will be benefited.


Oh god. We ourselves buy parts from Russia!!! .. before going ahead .. do you have any idea what has been offered to BD in terms of upgradation ? .. or you just opposing it to carry forward national trait of bashing INDIA ?




> And if u want to say Burma as our enemy than I will settle our problems with Burma without any war. And we r on that way now.


Check your rants (sorry posts)... its you who claim so. I never potrayed this idea.



> We have a great target about Burma. We will lease lands from Burma to produce crops and bring those in BD to reduce food dependency on India. So we should never recognize Burma as our enemy for future big benefits. Also we need good relation with Burma to establish China-BD road.


Oh pls. I never posted anything on ur relationship with burma!



> So I think BD should treat it's miopic vision associate with Indian max benefits and AL's deceptions.



Thanks god .. u finally accept its YOUR miopic vision. For once you accept its your own responsibility to change things.



> So cumulatively India will get a big benefit in every way. But some BDans can't admit that.


Im more than willing to debate you on benefit, if you could come out with any statistics (instead of ranting on Burma and 
"everybody knows" stuff). Pls go ahead on data.



> *still if u don't understand what I mean then I m not gonna reply u in this context anymore.


For one, you havent debated at all ... you just claim things without providing any supporting evidence. So you quitting is OK. Thats what happens if you are not sure of what you are talking.


----------



## Naradmuni

> What is bangladesh doing to overcome indian dominance?


----------



## eastwatch

Stumper said:


> 80% of case!!!! ... mate you a economist or a statistician or a sociologist? .. dont post rubbish self-claimed data as information. If you wanna claim something - like india being greedy, prove it. Dont shoulder your faults on us.
> 
> Oh man .... you busted us. Well to be honest, we were looking forward to this BIG deal. Our entire economy will collapse if we don't get this. You dont know know how many mouths this deal would have fed. But alas .. you caught India's deception. Let me see if we can fool burma in allowing us to upgrade their fleet.


hen, tell us in which respect did we get any help from India. Brotherbangladesh is generous to say that in 80% of cases you are benefitted. The last one is your offer of $1b plastic money. Without having a Ph.D in economics, even a novice will know that the ulterier motive of India is to flood the BD market with its shoddy goods.


----------



## sarthak

eastwatch said:


> hen, tell us in which respect did we get any help from India. Brotherbangladesh is generous to say that in 80% of cases you are benefitted. The last one is your offer of $1b plastic money. Without having a Ph.D in economics, even a novice will know that the ulterier motive of India is to flood the BD market with its shoddy goods.





What the hell have you done for us that you should expect something in return? Except sheltering terrorists and exporting migrants, you have done nothing and get that in ur head asap.

if you don't like indian goods , impose a bloody tariff on them and that's it. Import from somewhere else and pay more. Yes , we want to flood bangladesh market with indian goods. It's nothing against WTO policies which calls for free trade and less protectionism. If you don't want indian goods , harden the **** up and go against WTO regulations. OK? 
On the contrary , if you want to benefit, support your industries , subsidise them to be more competitive , and that would automatically replace indian goods in your market and perhaps , even increase your exports to india.


----------



## sab

Al-zakir said:


> Bangladesh is sinking under bharati hegamonic dominance not because Bharat rather gaddar anti-islamic elements in Bd and that is AL. Recent agreement between dalal AL and bharat is the Catalyst to bd's ghulami if implement. No other option but throw out these dalal and that can only be done by if islam loving force unite to fight back. Allahu Akbar
> 
> We all know the outcome after the fall of Siraj in palashi. If then people would have taken the sword in hands with Imani haq than perhaps we would not have to be subservient of brit. Hence, if we are to prevent bharat slavery and wish to live with dignity than dalals are to be submerge to ground once for all. Our direct enemy is AL, not bharat.


AL Zakir,

Bhai, why do you take the pain to type the post. If you just leave your name, we will understand what you want to say. Konodin to natun kichu bolun.

Back to topic, BD has good human and agricultural resources. If people less bother about AL-BNP cat fight and try to use its strength to develop its economy, definately it will develop doesnt matter what India wants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kharavela

Hi,

I am a new comer to this group.I was little surprised to see the subject of this thread. The reason is Bangladesh is not an enemey or competetor for India so that India should try to dominate. I believe India always given due respect and have cordial realation with Bangladesh.Of courese, as 2 independent nation, there is a definite difference in approch in some of the critical issues. But that does not imply that India should dominate Bangladesh. 

Cheers


----------



## anathema

Kharavela said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new comer to this group.I was little surprised to see the subject of this thread. The reason is Bangladesh is not an enemey or competetor for India so that India should try to dominate. I believe India always given due respect and have cordial realation with Bangladesh.Of courese, as 2 independent nation, there is a definite difference in approch in some of the critical issues. But that does not imply that India should dominate Bangladesh.
> 
> Cheers



Welcome to defence.pk forums....loiter around here for some time and you will understand whats going on.. !

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## desioptimist

It is normal for people of weaker country to feel threatened by stronger neighbors. India needs to listen to people's voice, not only the govt's.
And RAW does not do everything for India. GOI has many instruments to achieve what it wants. RAW is just one of them.


----------



## eastwatch

Kharavela said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am a new comer to this group.I was little surprised to see the subject of this thread. The reason is Bangladesh is not an enemey or competetor for India so that India should try to dominate. I believe India always given due respect and have cordial realation with Bangladesh.Of courese, as 2 independent nation, there is a definite difference in approch in some of the critical issues. But that does not imply that India should dominate Bangladesh.
> 
> Cheers



Bullying by big mouth Indian posters made us angry and anti-Indian. Anyway, enjoy your stay in the PDF. There are many other threads that you can truly enjoy.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Agnostic_Indian

eastwatch said:


> Bullying by big mouth Indian posters made us angry and anti-Indian. Anyway, enjoy your stay in the PDF. There are many other threads that you can truly enjoy.



actually it is just opposite, i and many other indians thought bangladeshis love indian and we liked you people..but when we joined pdf..it was shocking to see that you people actually hate indians..any way it's ok.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jayron

bhagathsingh said:


> actually it is just opposite, i and many other indians thought bangladeshis love indian and we liked you people..but when we joined pdf..it was shocking to see that you people actually hate indians..any way it's ok.



I second that. Its not like the Indians here changed the opinion of your whole population. Looks like most of Bangladeshis including the media are anti-Indian. If you guys hate our religion we can do nothing about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## eastwatch

bhagathsingh said:


> actually it is just opposite, i and many other indians thought bangladeshis love indian and we liked you people..but when we joined pdf..it was shocking to see that you people actually hate indians..any way it's ok.



I also thought the way you are thinking. I also thought Indians are full of love for us. But, then I saw them vomiting their hatred towards us in a vulgar, naked way. I have seen them take any opportunity to bullying and humiliate us unfairly. FElani is such a case. I have not seen a single Indian who said a word of remorse at her killing. Indian posts speak of their minds.

Many of these people are members of Bharat Rakshak, and they are using the same style here, too. I am not a politician. But, I must say that correctly or incorrectly, most of the BD citizens just dislike Indian attitude. India is a self-centered egoist country. 

When our posters protest this attitude, Indians here send tons of posts asking us to be grateful towards their country. What a ridiculus people they are! Unless India and its people change their attitude, you can expect more of the kind of posts from us that has surprised you.


----------



## Gonjo

My first post in this thread, answering to this thread: 

We are pursuing *look east* policy more seriously than the last BNP period. This is how BD is trying to overcome indian dominance tendencies. Simple Answer.


----------



## Skies

Calling Indians evil or poor won&#8217;t solve BSF killing and Indian dominance. There are many slums in Mumbai because India is a big country and many poor people from different parts of big India come to Mumbai. They have larger population so they have bigger slums in their cities- this is simple. And they have high ambition to be super power, so they have to try to keep under control their neighbors, simple.

India is advanced their national and international policy, technology, in education and science fields and we have to depend on them for water, foods, fertilizers, cheap vehicles, printing books and making fly overs and many others but India does not depend on us! So calling India poor is not sensible for us.

Here the problems are Indian interference in BD and BSF does not care us whatsoever, and shoot on BD people anytime just because BD does not have might,  - it&#8217;s so simple. So BD should start interfering in NE of India to encounter Indian bad policy, and either stop BD people to go in India illegally, or do something that can make fear in BSF to shoot on us. Why doing discussion with Indian? Does India listen to you or your request? Why calling them poor? Why begging rubber bullets? Funny! Your business is to protect your nation's interests and people if you are able  to do so. Otherwise, it's simple that India would protect its interests and take advantages from its neighbors by any means. 

Oppsssssssss, it's not any bad feeling to talk against own country sometimes when the facts are true. All seems to be our fate and consequence of our proactive mistakes that we did somewhere, and still doing.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## justanobserver

eastwatch said:


> I also thought the way you are thinking. I also thought Indians are full of love for us. But, then I saw them vomiting their hatred towards us in a vulgar, naked way. I have seen them take any opportunity to bullying and humiliate us unfairly. FElani is such a case. I have not seen a single Indian who said a word of remorse at her killing. Indian posts speak of their minds.
> 
> Many of these people are members of Bharat Rakshak, and they are using the same style here, too. I am not a politician. But, I must say that correctly or incorrectly, most of the BD citizens just dislike Indian attitude. India is a self-centered egoist country.
> 
> When our posters protest this attitude, Indians here send tons of posts asking us to be grateful towards their country. What a ridiculus people they are! Unless India and its people change their attitude, you can expect more of the kind of posts from us that has surprised you.



Oh please, you have your prized trolls (none other than idune and his ilk)

My first experience on bd threads: bharati, malaun, hindu, kafir, dalal stooge, munafiq 

Then: India stole/stealing hilsa fish, projectors, chairs, jute, weapons

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KS

justanobserver said:


> Oh please, you have your prized trolls (none other than idune and his ilk)
> 
> My first experience on bd threads: bharati, malaun, hindu, kafir, dalal stooge, munafiq
> 
> Then: India stole/stealing hilsa fish, projectors, chairs, jute, weapons



Adding to that;

Indian interfering in garment industry, Indians spreading AIDS in BD , India not printing books properly, India stealing 166 acres of land, India doing this, India doing that...............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MINK

eastwatch said:


> I also thought the way you are thinking. I also thought Indians are full of love for us. But, then I saw them vomiting their hatred towards us in a vulgar, naked way. I have seen them take any opportunity to bullying and humiliate us unfairly. FElani is such a case. I have not seen a single Indian who said a word of remorse at her killing. Indian posts speak of their minds.
> 
> Many of these people are members of Bharat Rakshak, and they are using the same style here, too. I am not a politician. But, I must say that correctly or incorrectly, most of the BD citizens just dislike Indian attitude. India is a self-centered egoist country.
> 
> When our posters protest this attitude, Indians here send tons of posts asking us to be grateful towards their country. What a ridiculus people they are! Unless India and its people change their attitude, you can expect more of the kind of posts from us that has surprised you.



*I don't understand what does your BDR do? Why don't they refrain your people from crossing border illegally? I don't think these problem would be solved unless Bangladesh Govt. takes action on these human traffickers. 

Yes, I know you'll lecture me why BSF doesn't chase and arrest those criminals. Excuse me? BSF is not there to play 'Chor-Police' game in the frontier! It's a question about India's national security. BSF always warn 'them' repeatedly before opening fire. *


----------



## desioptimist

If Indians hated bangladeshis, you wont be able to stay in India. The fact that many of you try to cross to India is a testimony to the fact that you dont face much discrimination in India. BSF is our first and last line of defence, once you are in India, you become one of us and nobody is going to threaten you.

If any of you have relatives in India, please ask them.

Felani death has nothing to do with bangladesh being weak or strong. Please understand, an intruder from pak will face worse that that( they are hunted down by indian army). People from nepal or bhutan dont face bullet not because they are strong, but they have agreement with us.


----------



## Gonjo

IndianOptimist said:


> If Indians hated bangladeshis, you wont be able to stay in India. The fact that many of you try to cross to India is a testimony to the fact that you dont face much discrimination in India.



I have faced hatred from the first tour at India. Before that time, I used to support India at the cricket matches. On every tour, I have faced at least one incident of hatred being Bangladeshi. Although, the educated middle class people do show respect us a lot.

Educated Indians do know, about the growth and development in Bangladesh. But, most illiterate people knows Bangladesh is still undeveloped one. Indian media is also reluctant to publish development in Bangladesh, rather focusing on so called religious extremism and poverty (Based on 70s - 80s data).


----------



## khabib

BDR only job should be fire at BSF at the first sight !! Period.


----------



## desioptimist

khabib said:


> BDR only job should be fire at BSF at the first sight !! Period.


 
If the world was so simple, even I wont mind to be "Forrest Gump".

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## desioptimist

Gonjo said:


> I have faced hatred from the first tour at India. Before that time, I used to support India at the cricket matches. On every tour, I have faced at least one incident of hatred being Bangladeshi. Although, the educated middle class people do show respect us a lot.
> 
> Educated Indians do know, about the growth and development in Bangladesh. But, most illiterate people knows Bangladesh is still undeveloped one. Indian media is also reluctant to publish development in Bangladesh, rather focusing on so called religious extremism and poverty (Based on 70s - 80s data).


 
Thanks for recognizing that hatred due to lack of education and not general xenophobia of Indias which you faced while in India. It is the same in UK too.You basically said the same what I said, a bangladeshi does not face any problem in India.
About indian media showing bangladesh as poor, indian media does not show much about bangladesh at all. I dont know whether that is good of bad for you.

Can you write a few bad and good moments of your visit to India. I am sure you have something interesting to say.


----------



## Zabaniyah

desioptimist said:


> Thanks for recognizing that hatred due to lack of education and not general xenophobia of Indias which you faced while in India. It is the same in UK too.You basically said the same what I said, a bangladeshi does not face any problem in India.
> About indian media showing bangladesh as poor, indian media does not show much about bangladesh at all. I dont know whether that is good of bad for you.
> 
> Can you write a few bad and good moments of your visit to India. I am sure you have something interesting to say.


 
Indian media is cheap, period. 

The arrest of various hujis (extremist outfits) in Bangladesh was mostly done with Indian help. So, in a way, under the Awami League administration, India pretty much runs the ACTUAL security of Bangladesh. India is quite influential in the country, especially under the Awami League. 

There are issues such as unfair trading. Indian and Thai goods flood the entire markets. Even shampoos, honey and soaps come from India! Very simple goods. However, Bangladeshi goods don't get much attention in the Indian market due to barriers.


----------



## Ammyy

Zabanya said:


> Indian media is cheap, period.


 
News about Bangladesh is almost negligible in India media 

They are not free with babas and politicians so why you are worried about Indian media ????


----------



## Zabaniyah

DRDO said:


> News about Bangladesh is almost negligible in India media
> 
> They are not free with babas and politicians so why you are worried about Indian media ????


 
I never said Indian media worry me.


----------



## Prometheus

bangladesh cannot do anything to counter interferance.............india to south asia is same what US is to the world


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Indian media in the English language does not publish anything that does not concern India.

The Bengali media does publish issues of Bangladesh.


----------



## eastbengal

Prometheus said:


> bangladesh cannot do anything to counter interferance.............india to south asia is same what US is to the world


 
people like u can always have some sweet dream.

who has said u india has become us in SAsia !!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

eastbengal said:


> people like u can always have some sweet dream.
> 
> who has said u india has become us in SAsia !!


 
Hasina aunty said that.................


----------



## Zabaniyah

Prometheus said:


> Hasina aunty said that.................


 
lol 

Of-course she will.


----------



## clmeta

Skies said:


> I think India is always getting help from BD. An it's for everyday.
> 
> As we r separated from Pak so India has got a huge huge market here. If we were together then India would not, definitely, get this BD market in this dominant way. Also u got a big relax by helping BD and by breaking Pak in 71 strategically. So u should be satisfy with these.
> 
> We are importing many many things from India. Our bad luck that we can not produce these as we have no patriot politician!
> 
> 
> Not win offer to BD as we could loose other permanent partner.


 
BD doesn't have any patriot politician? What the hell of an arguemen is that. By that logic India also doesn't have any politician (because they are all corrupt). Congress party has adopted Sheikh Hasina's party and Bangladesh and wasting precious taxpayer's money on charity towards Bangladesh. If India had patriot politicians they would not have done so much of charity towards Bangladesh. National interest should come first and Congress party should keep its friendship with AL behind becuase Hasina is taking undue advantage of that friendship and taking easy money from India for Bangladesh.


----------



## Zabaniyah

clmeta said:


> BD doesn't have any patriot politician? What the hell of an arguemen is that. By that logic India also doesn't have any politician (because they are all corrupt). Congress party has adopted Sheikh Hasina's party and Bangladesh and wasting precious taxpayer's money on charity towards Bangladesh. If India had patriot politicians they would not have done so much of charity towards Bangladesh. National interest should come first and Congress party should keep its friendship with AL behind becuase Hasina is taking undue advantage of that friendship and taking easy money from India for Bangladesh.


 
Indian leadership is far more committed than Bangladeshi leadership. 

If India completely took in Hasina's ideology, then India would not have the strong middle class it has now. And it is a booming economy. 

Sure, there is corruption in India, along with grinding poverty, but is is on a completely different level compared to that of Bangladesh. 

Ever heard what Hasina's brothers were like? Jesus they were evil. Used to openly kidnap girls they liked, and forcibly married them. No wonder why they killed her father.

One of the kidnapped women was the wife of a Bangladeshi major - Major Dalim. 







The motives behind Sheikh Mujib's assassination had many factors. The young major's dilemma was one of them. 

Anyways, as I have said, India is on a completely different level compared to Bangladesh because our history and the way the manifest today are different.

Although, I agree with your statement: There is no patriot politician now.


----------



## Skies

> What is Bangladesh doing to counter Indian interference?



All I want to say, BD should reduce its market share for India, needs link with China, Burma, needs to stop transit. And AL needs to stop listening India. Then I will vote AL, lol. Then want to see how India acts then to BD. LoL, it will be fun to see frustrated India that wants to interfere here.

I already have proved that, BD is the largest importer of Indian goods among poor and developing countries, except developed countries in the world.



Skies said:


> Okay now stop laughing. Here is updated some (Dated: 18/4/2011) news for you:
> 
> Download here:
> ecntExcel.pdf
> 
> Or
> 
> Go:
> Export Import Data Bank (Click on $US > submit)
> 
> or
> 
> look here:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Look at the Market Share of India to its exporting countries in 2009-2010 (column 04):
> *Bangladesh is the largest importer in south Asia from India.* Market Share is 1.3615 (2433.77 $ million).
> 
> And *also Bangladesh is the biggest importer in the world from India just after *Belgium, China, France, Germany, Hong Kong, Indonesia, Italy, Japan, Korea, Malaysia, Netherland, Saudi Arab, Singapore, UAE, UK, and USA. Look at the highlighted portions.
> 
> Now someone may think that BD imports (only 2433.77 $ million out of India's Total export 178,751.43 $ million)(year: 2009-2010) very negligible from India, but here is an important point:
> 
> Though India's Market Share in BD is only *1.36* and in the developed countries India has more Marker Shares like in USA (10.9), UK (3.4), UAE (13.4), Germany (3.0), Japan (2.0), France (2.1), and China (6.4). But, obviously those countries do not import the cheap vehicles and other cheap products from India.
> 
> PS: We should import more and more food items from India, but not other cheap items.








> I'm sick and tired of people who say that if you debate and disagree with this administration, somehow you're not patriotic. We need to stand up and say we're Americans, and we have the right to debate and disagree with any administration. -H. Clinton


----------



## SpArK

What is Bangladesh doing to counter Indian interference?


Sending people to online forums.


----------



## clmeta

Zabanya said:


> Indian leadership is far more committed than Bangladeshi leadership.
> 
> If India completely took in Hasina's ideology, then India would not have the strong middle class it has now. And it is a booming economy.
> 
> Sure, there is corruption in India, along with grinding poverty, but is is on a completely different level compared to that of Bangladesh.
> 
> Ever heard what Hasina's brothers were like? Jesus they were evil. Used to openly kidnap girls they liked, and forcibly married them. No wonder why they killed her father.
> 
> One of the kidnapped women was the wife of a Bangladeshi major - Major Dalim.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The motives behind Sheikh Mujib's assassination had many factors. The young major's dilemma was one of them.
> 
> Anyways, as I have said, India is on a completely different level compared to Bangladesh because our history and the way the manifest today are different.
> 
> Although, I agree with your statement: There is no patriot politician now.


 
What I am saying is that Congress party should not give money to Hasina just because AL is their friend. It is not their personal money. It is India's taxpayers money. What is the gaurantee that Hasina will send that money for development? What is the point giving concessions to her? Is the welfare of Bangladesh the only priority for Congress party. Next elections they will be routed. Down with Congress.


----------



## Skies

SpArK said:


> What is Bangladesh doing to counter Indian interference?
> 
> 
> Sending people to online forums.


 
We know who are helldamn worried about BD in online forums. In every thread we see Indians to teach us, but we do not need that. Indians are paranoid of future BD that will hate India more and more though Indians are responsible for that. How many BD members go to Indian section to preach them?


----------



## SpArK

Skies said:


> We know who are helldamn worried about BD in online forums. In every thread we see Indians to teach us, but we do not need that. Indians are paranoid of future BD that will hate India more and more though Indians are responsible for that. How many BD members go to Indian section to preach them?


 
Yes absolutely and completely, 100% correct bro.


----------



## clmeta

Skies said:


> We know who are helldamn worried about BD in online forums. In every thread we see Indians to teach us, but we do not need that. Indians are paranoid of future BD that will hate India more and more though Indians are responsible for that. How many BD members go to Indian section to preach them?



Hey, the only victim of hatred is the one who hates. If you hate anyone, you are suffering. Indians dont hate BD or any country. Hence Indians will always live in peace and happiness.


----------



## integra

SpArK said:


> Yes absolutely and completely, 100% correct bro.


 
Now repeat that 1000 times and then you reach nirvana....


----------



## SpArK

integra said:


> Now repeat that 1000 times and then you reach nirvana....




Shall i listen to Nirvana instead... Haha ... where did u guys get these words from.. amazing..lol...


----------



## integra

SpArK said:


> Shall i listen to Nirvana instead... Haha ... where did u guys get these words from.. amazing..lol...


 
Don't give Kurt Cobain a bad name, he didn die for this lame joke  you can listen to your domestic naka maka stuffs though.


----------



## eastbengal

clmeta said:


> BD doesn't have any patriot politician? What the hell of an arguemen is that. By that logic India also doesn't have any politician (because they are all corrupt). Congress party has adopted Sheikh Hasina's party and Bangladesh and wasting precious taxpayer's money on charity towards Bangladesh. If India had patriot politicians they would not have done so much of charity towards Bangladesh. National interest should come first and Congress party should keep its friendship with AL behind becuase Hasina is taking undue advantage of that friendship and taking easy money from India for Bangladesh.


 
what charity has india done for Bangladesh so far !!!!!!!!

india specially west bengal should be grateful to Bangladesh as they got a big market for their business !!

but situation will change soon as we will look towards myanmer soon and india will loose all their market in Bangladesh .

China is beside us to assist our development.

we dont need india.............

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DesiGuy

eastbengal said:


> what charity has india done for Bangladesh so far !!!!!!!!
> 
> india specially west bengal should be grateful to Bangladesh as they got a big market for their business !!
> 
> but situation will change soon as we will look towards myanmer soon and india will loose all their market in Bangladesh .
> 
> *China is beside us to assist our development.
> 
> we dont need india*.............


 

why doesn't BD government understand that?


----------



## kobiraaz

DesiGuy said:


> why doesn't BD government understand that?


 sheikh hasina knows the answer


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Skies said:


> We know who are helldamn worried about BD in online forums. In every thread we see Indians to teach us, but we do not need that. Indians are paranoid of future BD that will hate India more and more though Indians are responsible for that. How many BD members go to Indian section to preach them?



I am shaking and quivering!!


----------



## integra

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I am shaking and quivering!!


 
You'd crack your knee if they shake too much though you can try shaking your waist.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Zabanya said:


> Indian media is cheap, period.
> 
> The arrest of various hujis (extremist outfits) in Bangladesh was mostly done with Indian help. So, in a way, under the Awami League administration, India pretty much runs the ACTUAL security of Bangladesh. India is quite influential in the country, especially under the Awami League.
> 
> There are issues such as unfair trading. Indian and Thai goods flood the entire markets. Even shampoos, honey and soaps come from India! Very simple goods. However, Bangladeshi goods don't get much attention in the Indian market due to barriers.



So the Hujis get caught because of India's help?

In other words, you mean they should not?
.
and that you want the same situation as in today's Pakistan where these terrorist organisations kill Pakistanis themselves?

if you don't like Indian goods, don't buy them. If there is no demand, supply will die out. If you buy Indian goods, then don't complain.

Produce good products and India will just lap it up.

You are aware how much we like China, but their cheap products just flood our market and footpath!!

The Chinese goods being cheap are also shoddy. And because they are cheap, Indians are getting a taste of what was the US' luxury so far - waste economy!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

integra said:


> You'd crack your knee if they shake too much though you can try shaking your waist.



Not to worry, I believe Bangladesh has fabulous hospitals better than India's.

There are many things I can shake. But thank you for the offer of help!

Hopefully, your thanking chum Skies is also reading this!


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

I understand Skies and others anguish over India.

Here is what I wrote elsewhere.

It explains the anguish.



> There is good reasons for Bangladeshis to be irked in having India in the neighbourhood.
> 
> There is a justifiable vibrancy in Bangladesh since they have acquired a new identity after 1971 and there is a feeling of justifiable pride. They want to translate this pride into action and be counted. This is natural and it should be appreciated.
> 
> It is also natural for anyone to compare with others. This is more so accentuated since the history of India and Bangladesh was a common one before 1947 and all were equal in opportunity.
> 
> However, owing to a late entry into the independent status i.e. 1971, they find it annoying that while Indians are no way superior to them when compared with the situation pre 1947, yet they find themselves unable to keep pace with India. It is natural this leads to frustrations.
> 
> Hence, as is also usual, one tends to seek scapegoats for their own infirmities and so they find one.
> 
> Had Nepal been Bangladesh's neighbour they would have no problem of recounting their pluses and minuses. Likewise, even though Myanmar is a much larger country than Bangladesh flush with minerals, oil and timber, they do not have any issues with them since Myanmar has not really progressed to grip Bangaldeshis with a negative equation with Myanmar.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

To be frank, I am not unduly disturbed when there is an overdrive against India by the Bangladeshis.

I understand the psyche that prompts it.

For instance, Zabanya who normally posts very balanced post has blamed India for the arrest of Hujis who Zabanya himself/ herself states are terrorist organisation/extremists.

Her anger is so great that she blames India for the good done by Bangaldesh itself in ridding the terrorists and she feels that India controls BD because of this!!

In other words, Zabanya wants terrorists to proliferate.

Nothing wrong.

However, see what these religious fundamentalists are doing to Pakistan! They are ripping the innards of Pakistan. In other words, they are attempting to dismember their own country. Do you think that the common Pakistani is enjoying this daily bombing where they don't even know that they will return home at night safely?

Now, if you want Hujis to proliferate, the choice is yours.

But don't cut your nose to spite your face and put everything on India. And even the good that your own Govt is doing in keeping the religious fundamentalists from replicating Pakistan's misery in Bangladesh, you, because of your grudge against India wish the Hujis were not caught and blame it on India for imaginatively believing that it is India who is assisting your govt to nab these misguided miscreants.

Let me be frank, we have enough of our own problems to go fishing in troubled waters.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

How very enlightening!

No, no one is screwing you.

No hysterics, please!

So sad you conveniently forgot the other parts of my post!!


----------



## Prometheus

What Bangladesh is doing to counter Indian influence????)

What possible they can do?

We got Hasina aunty on our side


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> So the Hujis get caught because of India's help?
> 
> In other words, you mean they should not?
> .
> and that you want the same situation as in today's Pakistan where these terrorist organisations kill Pakistanis themselves?
> 
> if you don't like Indian goods, don't buy them. If there is no demand, supply will die out. If you buy Indian goods, then don't complain.
> 
> Produce good products and India will just lap it up.
> 
> You are aware how much we like China, but their cheap products just flood our market and footpath!!
> 
> The Chinese goods being cheap are also shoddy. And because they are cheap, Indians are getting a taste of what was the US' luxury so far - waste economy!


 
My point about the Huji is that BD security agencies are not competent enough to handle their own country's security matters by themselves. They are just highly disorganized and corrupt. The BD army is to a lesser extent, but I still think they need to do more. 

About the foreign goods thing:
You see, the problem in the BD economy is that our imports are the LOT higher than our exports. When I say foreign goods, I mean very basic goods like toiletries, foods, etc. This is having a sever impact on the country's currency. Even though the US dollar is weakening, the BDT continues to weaken. Its high import is one of the factors. 
Then there is the potential for reduced remittance from workers working in the Middle East, due to unrest over there. At some point, Saudi Arabia did stop hiring workers from Bangladesh. To add insult to injury, the AL does not have a great relationship with the Middle Eastern countries.

Then there is high inflation in Bangladesh over the past decade. This hit the middle and lower classes hard. And honestly, I do not see any reason for this much inflation since BD consumer is not that...saavy. The BD middle class is very weak at the moment. 

It is many of the Bangladeshi companies themselves who do not engage in good product development. For instance, there is the popular subject of "fake" honey being produced in Bangladesh. Not even the government agencies can detect just what is in that liquid which is supposedly called honey. So high income consumers may opt for Dabur honey from India. Even the ones that come from Australia are bottled in BD, and yet they have a strange "watery" texture. 

Even for Sunsilk shampoo and Listerine mouthwash. There are locally made types, and yet additional ones of the SAME product line come from Thailand. WHY? Even toothpastes. wtf. 

Bangladesh trade deficit widens by $1.79 bln | Reuters
Bangladesh trade deficit widens to nearly 5 bln USD in July-Feb.

It appears some fatcats are definitely manipulating the BD economy. 

Ladies and gentlemen, that is what happens when there is weak leadership. I mean, total fail leadership.


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Bangladeshis are doing nothing significant or impactful to overcome Indian dominance. BAL is a construct of Hindutva terrorists and through their agents, Hindutva "Akhand Bharat" dreamers are on course for taking over Bangladesh, just like they did with Sikkim.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Banglar Lathial said:


> Bangladeshis are doing nothing significant or impactful to overcome Indian dominance. BAL is a construct of Hindutva terrorists and through their agents, Hindutva "Akhand Bharat" dreamers are on course for taking over Bangladesh, just like they did with Sikkim.



If BD is hibernating, is it India's fault?

Why should one take over a nation that is economically not viable?

And a nation that survives on foreign goods.

Take the example of Singapore.

They import EVERYTHING. 

Yet they are an economic powerhouse.

Don't wail, whine and whimper and blame everyone for your laziness.

Learn something from Singapore!

Lazy bounders blaming all because they are incapable of doing anything worthwhile!

Your ambition is as per your moniker - Lathial and nothing more!


----------



## Banglar Lathial

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> If BD is hibernating, is it India's fault?
> 
> Why should one take over a nation that is economically not viable?
> 
> And a nation that survives on foreign goods.
> 
> Take the example of Singapore.
> 
> They import EVERYTHING.
> 
> Yet they are an economic powerhouse.
> 
> Don't wail, whine and whimper and blame everyone for your laziness.
> 
> Learn something from Singapore!
> 
> Lazy bounders blaming all because they are incapable of doing anything worthwhile!
> 
> Your ambition is as per your moniker - Lathial and nothing more!


 

Dont spread your BS theories in the Bangladeshi sub-forum. You have an Indian sub-forum dedicated to you, go join the Hindutva fanatics and whine, wail and whimper all you like there. Wishing Indians were innocent won't wipe away any of your sins nor would whining or whimpering.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Banglar Lathial said:


> Dont spread your BS theories in the Bangladeshi sub-forum. You have an Indian sub-forum dedicated to you, go join the Hindutva fanatics and whine, wail and whimper all you like there. Wishing Indians were innocent won't wipe away any of your sins nor would whining or whimpering.



Are you so handicapped that you cannot think of alternate words in the English language?

Must you copy my words?

And then have the audacity to bluster?

_Parlez vous francais? _

_Na parle, Shyleti _ will do.


----------



## eastbengal

Take the example of Singapore.

They import EVERYTHING. 

Yet they are an economic powerhouse.


india should also learn from china after failing in tank,ship,fighter production through DRDO.


----------



## ramu

eastbengal said:


> india should also learn from china after failing in tank,ship,fighter production through DRDO.


 
tank - Arjun MBT Mark I [On order] Arjun MBT Mark II [Under development]
ship - Stealth features incorporated in INS - Kolkata 
fighter - Tejas granted IOC

grow up...


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

eastbengal said:


> Take the example of Singapore.
> 
> They import EVERYTHING.
> 
> Yet they are an economic powerhouse.
> 
> 
> india should also learn from china after failing in tank,ship,fighter production through DRDO.



True, India should. 

As far as replicating China's defence industry, do you see anyone whining that China is the reason why India is not doing well?

No, we don't whine that because of China we are stagnating or becoming a desert (both of which is not happening in any case).

But see the brave, progressive, economically powerful Bangladeshis here. Whine whine and more whine and blaming India for all its failures!

That is the difference, old bean!

Now, you can go back to whining, We have got used to your whines! 

_Na parle_, Shyleti!

Now, see how accommodating we are.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

ramu said:


> tank - Arjun MBT Mark I [On order] Arjun MBT Mark II [Under development]
> ship - Stealth features incorporated in INS - Kolkata
> fighter - Tejas granted IOC
> 
> grow up...



I don't even bother to give details since it will fly over the head, as it seems to have done. Many a time, the information has been given.

Conveniently ir escapes their mental radar our missiles, satellites, A tk systems, optics, etc.

Or the fact that Jaguar and Land Rover are Indian owned!

Or that the world's largest steel producer is an Indian owned company.

Possibly, it helps their metabolism to gripe and grouse against India and then partake in their _nasta_.

However, you have got to grant it to Bangaldeshis, they run all the so called Indian restaurants in London with their excellent Syhleti cooks.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I don't even bother to give details since it will fly over the head, as it seems to have done. Many a time, the information has been given.
> 
> Conveniently ir escapes their mental radar our missiles, satellites, A tk systems, optics, etc.
> 
> Or the fact that Jaguar and Land Rover are Indian owned!
> 
> Or that the world's largest steel producer is an Indian owned company.
> 
> Possibly, it helps their metabolism to gripe and grouse against India and then partake in their _nasta_.
> 
> However, you have got to grant it to Bangaldeshis, they run all the so called Indian restaurants in London with their excellent Syhleti cooks.


 
For some strange reason, this post made me smile.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Zabanya said:


> For some strange reason, this post made me smile.



That's real strange!

You feel Syhletis can't cook?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> That's real strange!
> 
> You feel Syhletis can't cook?


 
Did I say ever say Syheletis can't cook? Bangladeshis in general can be great cooks. Some of the best biryanis I have tried were in Bangladesh.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Zabanya said:


> Did I say ever say Syheletis can't cook? Bangladeshis in general can be great cooks. Some of the best biryanis I have tried were in Bangladesh.



Biryani is not a Banaldeshi food.

Bakarkhani qualifies and even can have a world patent.







What then was so strange?


----------



## integra

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> I don't even bother to give details since it will fly over the head, as it seems to have done. Many a time, the information has been given.
> 
> Conveniently ir escapes their mental radar our missiles, satellites, A tk systems, optics, etc.
> 
> Or the fact that Jaguar and Land Rover are Indian owned!
> 
> Or that the world's largest steel producer is an Indian owned company.
> 
> Possibly, it helps their metabolism to gripe and grouse against India and then partake in their _nasta_.
> 
> However, you have got to grant it to Bangaldeshis, they run all the so called Indian restaurants in London with their excellent Syhleti cooks.


 
Acting all cool and hippy then the usual whining.
Let me ask, does owning Jaguar makes it an Indian manufacturer(like some of you say)?

Well the French don't say Nissan is a french car

Mademoiselle.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

integra said:


> Acting all cool and hippy then the usual whining.
> Let me ask, does owning Jaguar makes it an Indian manufacturer(like some of you say)?
> 
> Well the French don't say Nissan is a french car
> 
> Mademoiselle.


'

My problem with you all, is either you are not too well 'equipped' in the English language, or you have ants in your pants, and so you don't read what is written and jump up and hit the keyboard, thinking you are awfully smart and clever.

There is a *lot of difference* between *Indian owned* and *Indian designed and produced*!

Only those who do not understand the language and its nuances or the totally blind make such mistakes in comprehension.

And it amusing that you get congratulated for being a trifle blind/ not well equipped to comprehend the difference!

BTW, I don't whine and I daresay I blame Bangladesh for all the ills of India.

I don't have to actually, since Bangladesh does not blip on the radar with the intensity that would catch the attention. It is merely an occasional faint blip that causes no excessive concern.

It is only when the Bangladeshis whine about India being their cause of not being the Horn of Plenty, that I am amused and all I do, is append a few facts to help you on your way.

BTW, it is not 'acting cool and hippy'. It is 'acting cool and hip'!


----------



## integra

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> BTW, it is not 'acting cool and hippy'. It is 'acting cool and hip'!



And the Point is? 
You my friend, should dig out at times,
Its not the 18th or 19th century, there's no empire,
there's no queen of England.


----------



## TopCat

integra said:


> Acting all cool and hippy then the usual whining.
> Let me ask, does owning Jaguar makes it an Indian manufacturer(like some of you say)?
> 
> Well the French don't say Nissan is a french car
> 
> Mademoiselle.


 
Well Jaguar is a dead fish in the pond. How many ever drove a Jaguar? It is shittier than Ford who owned it and became a white elephant for that company. Why TATA wanted it? I have no idea. Ford probably thought Lincoln was not enough for their luxury class vehicle. I seen Jaguar getting break down within a year.

Jaguar is nothing in front of Mecedeze. Only BMW has some edge over Mercedeze. Why somebody wants to pay the price of Benz for a Jaguar when he can own a Benz?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

iajdani said:


> Well Jaguar is a dead fish in the pond. How many ever drove a Jaguar? It is shittier than Ford who owned it and became a white elephant for that company. Why TATA wanted it? I have no idea. Ford probably thought Lincoln was not enough for their luxury class vehicle. I seen Jaguar getting break down within a year.


 
The Germans are doing pretty well when it comes 
to efficiency. Remember there was a time when the Malaysians
bought off the damned Lamborghini? Quite a sad news it was 
back then.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> '
> 
> My problem with you all, is either you are not too well 'equipped' in the English language, or you have ants in your pants, and so you don't read what is written and jump up and hit the keyboard, thinking you are awfully smart and clever.
> 
> There is a *lot of difference* between *Indian owned* and *Indian designed and produced*!
> 
> Only those who do not understand the language and its nuances or the totally blind make such mistakes in comprehension.
> 
> And it amusing that you get congratulated for being a trifle blind/ not well equipped to comprehend the difference!
> 
> BTW, I don't whine and I daresay I blame Bangladesh for all the ills of India.
> 
> I don't have to actually, since Bangladesh does not blip on the radar with the intensity that would catch the attention. It is merely an occasional faint blip that causes no excessive concern.
> 
> It is only when the Bangladeshis whine about India being their cause of not being the Horn of Plenty, that I am amused and all I do, is append a few facts to help you on your way.
> 
> BTW, it is not 'acting cool and hippy'. It is 'acting cool and hip'!


 
Renault has 50% stake in Nissan. This gives them a controlling interest in the company. Nissan itself owns only 15% of the joint-venture with no voting rights. 

So integra's point about Nissan was valid. 

Similar story with Jaguar and Land Rover, but instead, they are 100% owned by Tata. 

Sorry, but I don't know how to respond to another person's arrogance.


----------



## Arko

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> BTW, I don't whine and I daresay I blame Bangladesh for all the ills of India.


 
What do you call this then bro; you are blaming BD for all your misfortunes. If that is not whining then what is? Do you even believe all that comes out of your mouth?

You actually are blaming a country with a 10th of your population and GDP for "all the ills of India". What exactly do you expect from us? Educate all those pathetically uneducated people like you that ill-fated India happens to have? You live in a world of fantasy and hatred. Try to make some sense here bro. What exactly do you gain from these stupid accusations? Do you not have anything better to do with your time? 

Grow up brother, grow up.


----------



## desioptimist

iajdani said:


> Well Jaguar is a dead fish in the pond. How many ever drove a Jaguar? It is shittier than Ford who owned it and became a white elephant for that company. Why TATA wanted it? I have no idea. Ford probably thought Lincoln was not enough for their luxury class vehicle. I seen Jaguar getting break down within a year.
> 
> Jaguar is nothing in front of Mecedeze. Only BMW has some edge over Mercedeze. Why somebody wants to pay the price of Benz for a Jaguar when he can own a Benz?


 
It was white elephant for ford but after tata bought it, its fortune has changed for the better. Have you seen the latest figures of sale?
It has been a really good(but risky) buy for them. 1 year back they were talking about cutting staff and asking UK govt for money.
Now, they are planning for new factory in UK and new jobs here. Good for tata, good for UK.


----------



## eastwatch

desioptimist said:


> It was white elephant for ford but after tata bought it, its fortune has changed for the better. Have you seen the latest figures of sale?
> It has been a really good(but risky) buy for them. 1 year back they were talking about cutting staff and asking UK govt for money.
> Now, they are planning for new factory in UK and new jobs here. Good for tata, good for UK.


 
European and American big names are all sitiing on their worldwide reputation. Ultimately they lose out due to highly inefficient management and complacency. It is Asian companies that buy them and re-invigorate. TATA is another of these vibrant companies playing big in the international arena. It is an welcome move. 

However, Indians should not feel complacent about it. Because TATA buys sick companies with dollar from India and invigorate them. In this process India is giving away its hard earned dollar to europe via TATA which earns its money with Indians' sweat. 

In a way, India is losing a little bit of its strength. In reality, big Indian companies should invest more of their money in India that will create more goods and employ more people. TATA's buying abroad is almost an act of horse racing by a poor man.


----------



## my2cents

eastwatch said:


> European and American big names are all sitiing on their worldwide reputation. Ultimately they lose out due to highly inefficient management and complacency. It is Asian companies that buy them and re-invigorate. TATA is another of these vibrant companies playing big in the international arena. It is an welcome move.
> 
> However, Indians should not feel complacent about it. Because TATA buys sick companies with dollar from India and invigorate them. In this process India is giving away its hard earned dollar to europe via TATA which earns its money with Indians' sweat.
> 
> In a way, India is losing a little bit of its strength. In reality, big Indian companies should invest more of their money in India that will create more goods and employ more people. TATA's buying abroad is almost an act of horse racing by a poor man.


 
Welcome to the world of global market place. Tata investment in UK will ultimately means more jobs in UK and in return the profits can be invested back in India. It will give the company global exposure and new markets for its products.


----------



## invisibleman

We Bangladeshi should not allow Transit facilities to India because India has proven itself as an untrustworthy friend. During the liberation war, while helping Bangladesh liberation, it secretly built the Farakka dam. It did it with Mujib govt. to sign for 40 days test but it has been 40 years that Bangladesh has been deprived of its agreed water.

During Mujib time, the Rakkhi Bahini head was an Indian.The trade deficit was huge. The jute head quarter was transferred to Delhi. With the Mujib -Indira pact river demarcation based on the mid current was a farce. Bangladesh is losing land. It is now a serious problem.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Invisibleman,'

Can you visibly tell as to what Bangladesh is doing to counter Indian interference? 

And what should it do to emasculate India?


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

iajdani said:


> Well Jaguar is a dead fish in the pond. How many ever drove a Jaguar? It is shittier than Ford who owned it and became a white elephant for that company. Why TATA wanted it? I have no idea. Ford probably thought Lincoln was not enough for their luxury class vehicle. I seen Jaguar getting break down within a year.
> 
> Jaguar is nothing in front of Mecedeze. Only BMW has some edge over Mercedeze. Why somebody wants to pay the price of Benz for a Jaguar when he can own a Benz?



In Bangladesh a Jaguar maybe too expensive to own.

Do you have Range Rover.

The Jaguar in the West is a icon to show you have arrived.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

integra said:


> And the Point is?
> You my friend, should dig out at times,
> Its not the 18th or 19th century, there's no empire,
> there's no queen of England.



It is English and current English.

It is not a second or third language desperation as in Bangaldesh!

No wonder you cannot comprehend.

Understandable.

If 'Modern English' is _cool and hippy_ as you have stated, then it is so modern that it has still not found a place in the English lexicon.

Hippy is a Jack who look like a Jill and smells like a John.

Are you that by being 'cool and hippy'?

Smelling like a John and being cool and hippy?


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> In Bangladesh a Jaguar maybe too expensive to own.
> 
> Do you have Range Rover.
> 
> The Jaguar in the West is a icon to show you have arrived.


 
Some rich people do own BMW 5 and 7.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Arko said:


> What do you call this then bro; you are blaming BD for all your misfortunes. If that is not whining then what is? Do you even believe all that comes out of your mouth?
> 
> You actually are blaming a country with a 10th of your population and GDP for "all the ills of India". What exactly do you expect from us? Educate all those pathetically uneducated people like you that ill-fated India happens to have? You live in a world of fantasy and hatred. Try to make some sense here bro. What exactly do you gain from these stupid accusations? Do you not have anything better to do with your time?
> 
> Grow up brother, grow up.


 

One hates someone who is better.

We have no hate for you all.

We are only amused at your fantasy weaving.


----------



## Tiki Tam Tam

Zabanya said:


> Some rich people do own BMW 5 and 7.



Some. meaning the rich.

In Calcutta, it has become boring to see these vehicles and Mumbai has become a pain to see these vehicles!

Good they have not started the leasing system as yet!


----------



## Zabaniyah

Tiki Tam Tam said:


> Some. meaning the rich.
> 
> In Calcutta, it has become boring to see these vehicles and Mumbai has become a pain to see these vehicles!
> 
> Good they have not started the leasing system as yet!



Stop trolling!


----------



## indiafriendly

Death Thread


----------



## kobiraaz

Dead thread you mean.


----------

